# Update v2.0 + HHP Discussion Thread



## ~Kilza~

In what is actually a huge surprise, the update we've all been waiting for has dropped *right now* (around 9:05 PM EDT on Nov. 3)! So let's discuss our findings for it and the Happy Home Paradise DLC (now available everywhere!) in here.

*Note (re: update v2.0): If the update doesn't download automatically, go to the home screen, hover over the Animal Crossing: New Horizons game icon, press "+", select "Software Update" then press "Via the Internet" to get it downloading.*

*Note (re: HHP DLC): If you've purchased the DLC, make sure to close out of New Horizons. When you try opening the game again, you should receive a message about there being new content. Press "Check" and it should allow the DLC to be unlocked. If there's an error message, keep trying, as that's worked for other people. If there's a house next to "v2.0.0" on the title screen, that means the DLC has been installed and you can play it.*

I'll keep updating the OP as more info comes out and becomes clearer, since it'll likely take a few days to sort out not only v2.0 but HHP as well, but for now, here's the current update information from AC World along with other supplemental info discovered by various users:
*Official v2.0 Release Notes:*


> *General Updates*
> 
> Brewster can now open a café in the museum.
> Kapp’n can now offer boat tours.
> Gyroids can now be unearthed.
> Harv’s Island can now be upgraded with an open-air market.
> Cooking has been added to the game.
> Group-stretching sessions can be started in the plaza.
> The Resident Representative can now establish ordinances to further customize the island.
> Seasonal events can now occur every year:
> The limited-time seasonal items from Nook Shopping will continue to be available every year as well.
> 
> The software now supports Animal Crossing amiibo cards Series 5.
> It’s now possible to use all of the Animal Crossing series amiibo to invite characters to Photopia.
> The maximum number of designs that can be uploaded to the Custom Designs Portal has been increased to 200.
> When dreaming, it’s now possible to search for a destination by island name.
> It’s now possible to store recipe cards in your home storage.
> When using the catalog at Photopia, it’s now possible to select different variations of an item by using the X Button if you have obtained different variations of the same item.
> A new feature has been added to make it easier to search for stored items when using “Sort: Type” in Decorating Mode while in your home or other locations.
> As part of this change, adjustments have also been made to the order in which items are sorted.
> 
> The following content has also been added:
> Additional items are available for purchase from various retailers like Nook’s Cranny and the Able Sisters.
> Additional redemption items are available as part of the Nook Mileage program.
> Additional limited-time seasonal items will be available from Nook Shopping.
> K.K. Slider has more music tracks to share.
> New hairstyles and Reactions have been added.
> New message-card options have been added.
> New activities have been added to the Nook Mileage/Nook Miles+ program.
> Home storage can be expanded.
> 
> *Support for downloadable content (DLC)*
> 
> This update adds support for the paid downloadable content Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise.
> 
> Please note the following conditions must be met in order to play content from Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise.
> The building for Resident Services must be built.
> You must have your own house.
> You must have finished the DIY workshop.
> 
> *Adjustments and fixed issues*
> 
> Additional items are available for purchase from various retailers like Nook’s Cranny and the Able Sisters.
> 
> Some item names have been changed.
> An issue where only trash or stones could be obtained from created water features with a certain shape has been fixed.
> Other adjustments and corrections were made to improve the gameplay experience.



*Official v2.0.1 Release Notes:*


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> Fixed an issue that could occur if a player asks to remodel a resident’s home while the airport gate is open.
> Fixed an issue where the Kiki & Lala wand item was mistakenly appearing in Nook Shopping as “Not for sale.”
> Fixed an issue where the coconut juice and frozen-treat set items would not appear under the Miscellaneous tab for DIY Recipes.
> Fixed an issue where the flowing-river flooring item would not display properly in Photopia or expanded player homes when placed horizontally.
> Fixed an issue where some residents would try to cook using something other than a kitchen item in their home.
> Fixed an issue where residents visiting a player’s home would talk as if they were in the café.
> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> Fixed an issue that would allow players to proceed with the game without designing the school when normally the school would need to be designed. If you have save data where you proceeded without designing the school, you can use the following methods to restore your save data to proper conditions.
> *For Players that have not remodeled the school:* After completing 1 or 2 other jobs, and no other events trigger at that time, the event to design the school will trigger.
> *For players that have remodeled the school:* The event for designing the school will not trigger, but the features that normally unlock from the event to design the school (such as furniture items and room size) will become useable when you start your next job.
> 
> Fixed an issue causing an error to occur when using amiibo to change members at a facility.
> Fixed an issue where you could obtain turnips countless times from Joan in the hospital.
> Fixed an issue where the ripe sugarcane plant item would unlock by obtaining tomatoes.



*Official v2.0.2 Release Notes:*


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> The following issues have been fixed.
> 
> During one of Kapp’n’s boat tours, Brewster could overlap with the player and prevent the player from moving.
> Kapp’n’s song could stop playing and prevent the game from proceeding.
> Selecting the “How does this work?” option when starting a group-stretching session during a multiplayer session could prevent the game from proceeding.
> The poster for Orville would be available via Nook Shopping after inviting Wilbur to Photopia.
> The poster for Wilbur would be available via Nook Shopping after inviting Orville to Photopia.
> Placing certain furniture items on the pier could prevent the player from being able to speak with Kapp’n.
> The warp function of the pipe item would stop working after the player discussed buying furniture from a resident inside the resident’s home.
> The music for group stretching sometimes wouldn’t play if an audio device close to the plaza was playing music.
> The Nook Miles+ activity “Visit the Roost for a Coffee Break” could appear multiple times in the same day.
> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> The software would close when the player tried to lead Leif to the school and the placement of the furniture items in the school met certain requirements.
> Using amiibo multiple times to change the members used in a facility could cause the software to close.
> The software could close when the player repeatedly used amiibo at a finished vacation home to add or remove guests.
> The Y Button could stop removing guests when the player repeatedly used amiibo to add a guest and then remove the guest using the Y Button.
> While working, a design portfolio photo could continue to display in the upper-left of the screen after speaking to a client on the north beach.
> Bells would be spent in addition to Poki when the player ordered a present for another resident through Wardell.
> The message card regarding refunding miles for the Pro Decorating License could be sent multiple times.
> The roommates would not appear in a follow-up scene if their shared vacation home situation was ended while in the yard of their vacation home.



*Official v2.0.3 Release Notes:*


> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> Fixed an issue where items could be duplicated through a specific method.
> Fixed an issue where the same character could appear twice on the island where Paradise Planning is located.



*Official v2.0.4 Release Notes:*


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> Fixed an issue where the ”ladder set-up kit” could disappear when the game was saved with the “ladder set-up kit” placed on the diagonal cliff on the third tier of a cliff formation.
> Fixed an issue where under ”Seasonal Recipes” for DIY recipes, the ”maple-leaf rug” and “frozen floor tiles” were not being displayed under the appropriate seasons.
> Other fixes have also been made for more enjoyable gameplay.
> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> Fixed an issue where facility members wearing clothing that uses Custom Designs appear to not be wearing any clothing.
> Fixed an issue in ”Showroom”, where uploading player’s facilities after visiting another player’s facilities resulted in members of player’s facilities appearing as island residents that visited the facilities.
> Other fixes have also been made for more enjoyable gameplay.





Spoiler: Update v2.0 Information






> *Animal Crossing: New Horizons Version 2.0 Discoveries*
> 
> *Isabelle Announcements:* On your first launch of the game after Version 2.0, Isabelle introduces the new Island ordinances feature allowing you to change the rules of your island. Additionally, she announces the new boat tours to mysterious islands offered by Kapp’n at the Pier!
> 
> Notably, Isabelle mentions that only one tour can be taken per day.
> 
> *Unlocking The Roost & Brewster:* When visiting Blathers at the Museum for the first time after installing Version 2.o, you’ll find him thinking about adding a Café to the facility!
> 
> In order to lure Brewster into opening The Roost in the Museum, you’ll need to search for him by hunting down some Gyroids — something he loves very dearly.
> 
> According to Blathers, the best way to find Gyroids is to head out on a special boat tour with Kapp’n from your island’s Pier!
> 
> Note that if this dialogue isn’t triggering for you, there is likely a minimum amount of Museum donations required to unlock The Roost. We don’t currently know what the amount is yet, but get to work!
> 
> *Museum Posters:* Blathers at the Museum now offers special posters to celebrate the completion of an exhibit room! We received a Framed Fossil Poster from him when speaking to him, having fully completed our Fossil Exhibit in the Museum.
> _Kilza note: There are 5 total posters, with sea diving creatures and fish counting being separate._
> 
> *Villager Home Visits:* Villagers can now visit your home while you’re inside without any invitation or prior notice! They’ll just knock out of nowhere and pop on in. We encountered one almost immediately after entering our house for the first time after the update.
> 
> Additionally, there’s some clever interactions for when your house is covered in cockroaches after not playing for a while as in the tweet above!
> 
> *Enacting Island Ordinances:* To enact a new ordinance rule on your island, talk to Isabelle at Resident Services, select ‘Review island features’, and select ‘Discuss ordinances’.
> 
> Enacting or changing the current Island Ordinance requires a fee of 20,000 Bells each time. These are the four options you can choose from:
> 
> 
> *Beautiful Island:* Ask folks to pitch in with weeding, watering flowers, and clearing trash from our waters.
> *Early Bird Island:* Ask residents to be more active in the morning and our businesses to open earlier.
> *Night Owl Island:* Boost nightlife by asking folks to stay up later. We’d also have island businesses extend their hours.
> *Bell Boom Island:* Cause the cost of goods on the islands to go up, but so would the amount folks get from selling!
> *Ladder Set-Up Kit Recipe:* You can unlock the new ability to place permanent ladders on cliffs within your island by picking up the Ladder Set-Up Kit Recipe in the cabinet at Nook’s Cranny for 2,000 Bells.
> 
> *Get Started With Cooking:* You can get started with the new Cooking feature in Version 2.0 by purchasing the Be a Chef! DIY Recipes+ upgrade for 2,000 Nook Miles at the Nook Stop Terminal!
> 
> *More Cooking Recipes At Nook’s Cranny:* You can expand your DIY Cooking options by purchasing the Basic Cooking Recipes DIY set in the cabinet at Nook’s Cranny for 4,980 Bells.
> 
> *Ways To Obtain Cooking Recipes:* In addition to purchasing recipes, you can discover new Cooking DIY recipes from shooting down balloons in the sky and fishing in your island’s waters!
> 
> *Villager Minigames:* It appears there are some new mini-games you can play with your villagers when they visit your home! Here’s what on reader, Diane, reported: “I just played a game of high/low with a villager visiting my house! It was so cute and the animation was amazing!”
> 
> *New Villagers Aren’t Amiibo Exclusive:* Good news — the 8 brand new villagers and 8 classic returning villagers in Version 2.0 of Animal Crossing: New Horizons are not exclusive to the Series 5 Animal Crossing Amiibo Cards!  You can find and invite these villagers at Nook Mile Islands or Campsites.
> 
> *Store Recipes In House Storage:* A minor, but very welcome, change in the Version 2.0 Update is a new ability to store those pesky spare DIY Crafting recipes in your home storage.]
> 
> *Nine New Nook Miles Achievements:* An expansive set of nine new Nook Miles achievement categories have been introduced in Version 2.0 covering many of the update’s landmark features including Gyroids, The Roost, Kapp’n Tours, Vegatables, and more! You can view the entire set in our full article here.
> 
> *New Celeste DIY Recipes:* Early reports from players indicate that some new DIY recipes from Celeste have been added in Version 2.0! We’re still awaiting further details on this though.
> 
> *Pete, Pelly, And Phyllis Return:* We’re unsure whether these characters have actually returned with any gameplay mechanics, but are the very least now available through Photopia on Harvey’s Island and possibly at The Roost!
> 
> *Mail From Harvey:* Players can find a letter from Harvey in their mailbox with an invitation to check out the brand new Shopping Plaza area at Harvey’s Island!
> _Kilza note: Only one RV can be built per day, each one costs 100,000 bells to build._
> 
> *Reduced Moving Fees:* Mail from Nook Inc. reveals that the bell fees for relocating your home or changing its exterior at Resident Services have been reduced, presumably to help you make changes to your island for Version 2.0.
> 
> *Buy An ABD:* Players who have paid off all their loans can now redeem Nook Miles for an ABD furniture item at the Nook Stop.
> 
> *Tape Deck Stretching:* A new tape deck can be found outside of Resident Services! Interacting with this item can start the new stretches exercise feature.





Rosch said:


> Personality types and hobbies of new villagers:
> 
> *Sasha *- Lazy, Fashion, Type B
> *Ione *- Normal, Fashion, Type B
> *Tiansheng *- Jock, Fitness, Type B
> *Shino *- Peppy, Education, Type A
> *Marlo *- Cranky, Education, Type B
> *Petri *- Snooty, Education, Type A
> *Cephalobot *- Smug, Play, Type B
> *Quinn *- Sisterly - Education, Type A





Rosch said:


> Personality types and hobbies of returning villagers:
> 
> *Zoe *- Normal, Education, Type B
> *Rio *- Peppy, Music, Type B
> *Azalea *- Snooty, Nature, Type B
> *Faith *- Sisterly, Music, Type B
> *Chabwick *- Lazy, Play, Type A
> *Ace *- Jock, Nature, Type A
> *Frett *- Cranky, Music, Type B
> *Roswell *- Smug, Nature, Type A



Here's the list of new K.K. songs, provided by @vanivon:


Spoiler




 Chillwave
 K.K. Bashment
 K.K. Break
 K.K. Chorinho
 K.K. Dub
 K.K. Fugue
 K.K. Hop
 K.K. Khoomei
 K.K. Lovers
 K.K. Polka
 K.K. Robot Synth
 K.K. Slack-Key






dragonair said:


> Isabelle now tells you about every NPC on startup!! she also mentions when events are coming up as well!




 Home storage upgrades cost 700,000 (2400 -> 3200), 900,000 (3200 -> 4000) and 1,200,000 (4000 -> 5000) (2.8 mil bells total)
 Villagers can invite you to their home, play a new card game with you and allow you to possibly buy their furniture (3 options: won't sell, will give for free, will sell for bells)
 In addition to the cooking DIYs, there are new regular and seasonal DIYs
 There is new clothing to be had from the Able Sisters
 NookLink has been updated with 6 new items to purchase, as well as a "Your Island Newspaper" app that will tell you what happened on your island the previous day, covering things like NPCs, tasks you accomplished and even turnip prices
 ABDs can be used by visitors.
 Villagers have new dialog.
 Group stretching will give you rewards the more times you do it (only the first time you do it per day will count)
 Saharah's RV will display her wallpaper/floors/rugs similar to how Kicks and Leif do it

(more info may be added here later on, but it is effort and it feels like most things have been covered, lol)





Spoiler: Update v2.0 Datamine Info



*Full new item/recipe info:*
Some websites (Nookazon, DodoCodes) do appear to have a full list of new items + pictures up. Still waiting on places like VillagerDB and NookPlaza. Here are the links for DodoCodes:





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com
				








						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com
				




For just pictures (that won't murder your PC when you open it, lol), AC World does have an article up:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456181044810559488
The original source of the pictures:


Rosch said:


> ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html



*Full New Achievements List:*


Spoiler: Nook Miles




 *Writing A Cookbook?* - Collect cooking DIY recipes, unlocks at 10/30/50
 *Mmm-Mmm-Miles!* - Cook items with DIY recipes, unlocks at 5/30/100/300/500
 *Nice To Meet You, Gyroid!* - Dig up a gyroid, unlocks at 1
 *Gyroid Getter* - Collect different kinds of gyroids, unlocks at 5/15/20
 *Sprout Out Loud* - Plant vegetable starts, unlocks at 5/20/50/100/200
 *Executive Producer* - Harvest vegetables, unlocks at 10/50/150/500/1000
 *Set Sail for Adventure* - Sail with Kapp'n, unlocks at 3/10/20/30/50
 *Come Home to the Roost* - Drink coffee at The Roost, unlocks at 5/10/20/30/50
 *Stretch to Refresh!* - Join group stretching, unlocks at 3/10/20/30/50






Spoiler: Nook Miles+




 Water Your Produce
 Plant Produce
 Visit the Roost for a Coffee Break
 Cook up a Storm
 Refresh with a Group-Stretching Session




*DIY Info:*
Just look at the AC World article for all new 267 DIYs: https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...-version-2-0-of-animal-crossing-new-horizons/

For vine/moss specific DIYs:


Rosch said:


> *List of DIYs that require the Glowing-Moss*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cave
> full-body glowing-moss suit
> glow-in-the-dark stickers
> glowing-moss balloon
> glowing-moss boulder
> glowing-moss cave wall
> glowing-moss dress
> glowing-moss flooring
> glowing-moss forest wall
> glowing-moss headband
> glowing-moss hood
> glowing-moss jar
> glowing-moss pointed cap
> glowing-moss pond
> glowing-moss rug
> glowing-moss ruins wall
> glowing-moss statue
> glowing-moss stool
> glowing-moss wreath
> glowing-moss-jar shelves
> hanging glowing moss
> round glowing-moss rug
> suspicious cauldron
> 
> 
> 
> *List of DIYs that require the Vines*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cave
> giant vine
> rope-net flooring
> rope-net wall
> round vine rug
> ruined arch
> ruined broken pillar
> ruined decorated pillar
> ruined seat
> vine bench
> vine crown
> vine garland
> vine hanging chair
> vine ladder set-up kit
> vine lamp
> vine outfit
> woven-vine pochette
> woven-vines hat
> 
> 
> 
> I don't exactly know all the methods where to obtain the DIYs, but chances are higher of getting them in bottles on Kapp'n's boat tours.





Rosch said:


> Sea critters you need to fish for recipes:
> 
> *Horse Mackerel *- aji fry,
> *Anchovy *- anchoas al ajillo / sardines in oil
> *Barred Knifejaw *- barred knifejaw carpaccio
> *Carp *- carp on a cutting board (Given by lazy villagers)
> *Scallop *- carpaccio di capesante (Given by any villager)
> *Blue Marlin *- carpaccio di martin blu
> *Salmon *- carpaccio di salmone / poke / salmon bagel sandwich / salmon sandwich
> *Sea Bass *- grilled sea bass with herbs (part of the recipe pack) / sea bass pie
> *Red Snapper *- pesce all'acqua pazza
> *Olive Flounder *- sautéed olive flounder
> *Tiger Prawn *- seafood ajillo (Given by any villager) / seafood pizza (Given by any villager)
> *Squid *- seafood ajillo (Given by any villager) / seafood salad (Given by any villager) / squid-ink curry / squid-ink spaghetti
> *Sweet Shrimp *- seafood salad (Given by any villager)
> *Seaweed *- seaweed soup (part of the recipe pack)
> *Dab *- karei no nitsuke
> 
> To learn the recipes, just fish them. I caught an Anchovy then it gave me both recipes.





Rosch said:


> *List of NEW Seasonal DIYs:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NEW Seasonal DIYs
> 
> 
> 
> Young-Spring Bamboo Season:
> *light bamboo bath mat *- balloon
> *yellow bamboo mat* - balloon
> 
> Cherry Blossom Season:
> *cherry-blossom rug *- balloon
> 
> Acorn/Pinecone Season:
> *acorn rug *- balloon
> 
> Halloween:
> *spooky cookies *- from villagers/balloon
> 
> Maple Season:
> *maple-leaf rug *- balloon
> 
> Winter:
> *frozen fence *- balloon
> *frozen floor tiles *- balloon
> *Frozen mini snowperson *- given by Snowboy
> 
> Ornament Season:
> *giant ornament *- balloon
> *ornament crown *- balloon
> *ornament garland *- balloon
> *ornament table lamp *- balloon
> *ornament tree *- balloon
> 
> 
> 
> *List of Personality-Exclusive DIYs:*
> You can only get certain recipes from certain villager personalities. I believe these can be obtained from bottles too. I got the _golden piggy bank DIY _from a boat tour island.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Villager Personality-Exclusive DIYs
> 
> 
> 
> *Peppy:*
> box-shaped seat
> festival-lantern set
> foxtail
> golden bathtub
> golden urn
> shell music box
> wooden box
> 
> *Normal:*
> golden garden bunny
> golden piggy bank
> golden vase
> nice branch
> stacked shopping baskets
> 
> *Snooty:*
> imperial pot
> medium wooden partition
> pile of cash
> project table
> small wooden partition
> tree-stump rug
> wooden music box
> 
> *Sisterly/Uchi:*
> gear apparatus
> gear tower
> golden gear apparatus
> golden gear tower
> golden meter and pipes
> tension-pole rack
> 
> *Lazy:*
> carp on a cutting board
> forbidden altar
> golden altar
> pile of cardboard boxes
> stacked fish containers
> 
> *Jock:*
> gold-nugget mining car
> golden samurai suit
> skateboard wall rack
> stacked bottle crates
> wooden field sign
> 
> *Cranky:*
> dark bamboo bath mat
> dharma
> golden decorative plate
> golden dharma
> green bamboo mat
> mini golden dharma
> senmaizuke barrel
> stacked senmaizuke barrels
> 
> *Smug:*
> decayed tree
> golden plate armor
> golden wristwatch
> open wooden shelves
> plate armor
> 
> 
> 
> *Celeste New DIYs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> starry-skies rug
> yellow star rug



*Misc. Info:*


Rosch said:


> To those expecting if all old furniture sets have returned... nope.
> To those expecting over 100 gyroids... there's only about 30+.
> To those expecting the tropical fruits... nope.





Foreverfox said:


> apparently there is a Black Friday event at Nook's! https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...ng-to-animal-crossing-new-horizons-this-month



There's some event info (i.e. Brewster rewards, Katrina effects, HHP ranks) located here:





						2.0.0 ACNH Datamine
					

ACNH v2.0.0 datamined information.



					acnh.isomorphicbox.com
				






Rosch said:


> Posted this in another thread but here's a...
> *List of new handheld items and where to find them*:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter-orange folding  fanRedd's Commune Rafflecanned apple juiceRedd's Commune Rafflecanned coffeeRedd's Commune Rafflecanned grape juiceRedd's Commune Rafflecanned green teaRedd's Commune Rafflecanned orange juiceRedd's Commune Rafflecanned sodaRedd's Commune Rafflecanned sports drinkRedd's Commune Rafflecanned teaRedd's Commune Rafflechocolate coneRedd's Commune Rafflechocolate donutRedd's Commune Rafflechocolate soft serveRedd's Commune Rafflecolorful light stickRedd's Commune RaffledumbbellGroup StretchingdusterNook's CrannyfoxtailCraftinggrass-green folding fanRedd's Commune Rafflematcha donutRedd's Commune Rafflematcha-vanilla soft serveRedd's Commune Rafflemelon-cheesecake coneRedd's Commune Rafflenice branchCraftingNook Inc. balloonNookLinkorange-mint coneRedd's Commune Rafflepeachy-pink folding fanRedd's Commune Rafflepocket magazineRedd's Commune RafflepocketbookRedd's Commune Raffleprotein shakeGroup Stretchingrainbow soft serveRedd's Commune Raffleramune-soda-lemon coneRedd's Commune Rafflesky-blue folding fanRedd's Commune Rafflestrawberry coneRedd's Commune Rafflestrawberry donutRedd's Commune Raffletakeout coffeeBrewstervanilla coneRedd's Commune Rafflevanilla soft serveRedd's Commune Rafflewhite-chocolate donutRedd's Commune Raffle



Other datamine info from the AC World article above:


> *Fence Customizations:* The following types of Fences can now be customized in Version 2.0…
> 
> Vertical Board Fence
> Lattice Fence
> Large Lattice Fence
> Zen Fence
> Iron Fence
> Wedding Fence
> Park Fence
> *Nook’s Cranny Upgrade:* Early datamining indicates that there is likely not a new Nook’s Cranny expansion upgrade as some fans were hoping.








Spoiler: HHP information



*Main Guide (House Unlocks):*

 During the 2nd house, you're able to renovate the outdoor areas of houses
 After the 2nd house, you unlock the Happy Home Paradise app
 During the 4th house, you learn how to polish
 After the 5th house, you get a DIY from Niko (may be locked into vine/moss specifically - I got the Vine Lamp DIY for reference)
 After the 6th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house and can design the school
 Designing the school unlocks changing room sizes + windows and entryways - *Room size cannot be changed in your home, your villagers houses or at Photopia*
 After the 7th house, you can use amiibos in HHP
 During the 8th house, you learn how to use partitions
 After the 8th house, you get the DIY for a partition wall
 After the 10th house, you have a celebration party
 After the 11th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house
 During the 12th house, you get different polishing effects
 After the 12th house, you can build 2 more facilities (restaurant, cafe)
 During the next facility you pick, you learn about changing lighting
 After the 13th house, the Happy Home Academy allows you to share homes/facilities online
 After the 15th house, you're able to use DIY items you've crafted before
 After the 16th house, once you continue working, you'll gain the ability to have roommates in vacation homes when remodeling a villager's vacation home
 After the 17th house, you learn soundscapes after a cutscene with Wardell
 After the 18th house, you can do two-storey vacation homes
 After the 19th house, you can suggest ideas to villagers, and also get more Poki + work clothes
 After the 20th house, you have another party and get the end goal for HHP
 After the 22nd house, you get a present from Lottie
 After the 24th house, you unlock another facility (hospital)
 After the 25th house, you lean more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell
 After the 27th house, Tom Nook visits and allows you to use your entire catalog for decorating vacation homes
 After the 30th house, you unlock the last facility (apparel shop)
 After the apparel shop is complete, you get the credits
 After the credits, you unlock more reactions (Grooving Hop, Groove Right, Groove Left, Soak It In, Side-to-Side, Island Stomp, Airplane, Twisty Dance, Shimmy, Turnip Patch, Arm-Swing Dance)
 *After returning to your island after the credits and entering the Residential Services building, you unlock the option to remodel your villagers' homes (exterior and interior). It costs 9,000 bells per home, you have everything available to you that you would on the archipelago and you can do multiple homes per day.*
 After the 33rd house, you unlock even more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell

*Time-locked Features:*

 The next day after opening the school, Leif will come visit, which will unlock the use of hybrid flowers and crops in the archipelago.
 After teaching Niko about DIYs (after completing 15 houses), he will teach you about pillars/counters immediately when you go to the archipelago the next day (or two days after if you still need to learn from Leif).
 Nat will show up one day and teach you how to use bugs in HHP, which requires you to use bugs in your inventory. He'll appear after you learn about hybrids from Leif and pillars/counters from Niko. (Unsure of any specific house requirements for this as well)
 After you've learned about hybrids, pillars/counters, bugs and unlocked the ABD, the next day you'll be able to drop materials into Niko's box to earn different pillar/counter design DIYs. There are 7 variations in total, 8 if you include the initial pillar/counters.
 On your 12th+ day of accessing the archipelago and after having all soundscapes unlocked (aka having 33+ houses), Lottie will give you the Room Sketch app.

*Extra Rooms:*

 You can expand the hospital to include a patient ward by donating 120,000 Poki. This is available right away, you just need to talk to the receptionist.
 The request to expand the restaurant is given after putting together 3 shared homes (aka having 3 pairs of roommates)
 The request to expand the cafe is given after earning the title of "Superstar Designer"

*Miscellaneous Notes:*

 No limit on # of houses that can be done in a day
 There's 5 items in the HHP shop, with the stock changing every day.
 After the initial moss/vines, there's 2 new moss and 2 new vines per day.
 There's a DIY bottle on the beach every day
 The teacher at the school can give you an item (just bush starts?) once per day
 The chef at the restaurant teaches cooking DIYs once per day
 The co-chefs at the cafe allow you to order food/drinks with Poki (8 total items, changes every day)
 The receptionist + doctor are able to give you a clothing item at the hospital (once per day)
 You're able to buy the items on the mannequins in your apparel shop, items change every day.
 Can dance with villagers from various facilities after the initial credits
 Wardell will allow you to buy things even if you don't have enough Poki (around the 15 house mark)
 You're able to get a catalog for HHP and buy items with Poki after you've spent 150k Poki in the HHP store. *This catalog allows you to buy reorderable furniture + wallpaper + flooring you are able to use on the archipelago, plus HHP-themed items.* You can only order 5 items from it per day, which is separate from anything you order from Nook Shopping as well.
 If you build a vacation home for an NPC, Lottie will send you their photo in the mail the next day
 There is an ABD that will be unlocked after some unknown conditions are met, which allows you to exchange Poki for Bells and vice-versa (exchange rate ranges from 200-333 Bells for 100 Poki). There is a limit to how many Bells to Poki (and vice versa) you can exchange in one day.
 Joan will show up to the hospital every Monday and give you turnips when you talk to her
 You'll have parties to celebrate the # of houses you've created. Up to your 100th house, this will happen every 10 houses (so 10, 20, etc.). After your 100th house and up to your 200th house, this will happen every 20 houses (so 120, 140, etc.). After your 200th house, this will happen every 50 houses (so 250, 300, etc.). You also get an HHP item in the mail the day after each party. The only items not sent to you are the flooring and wallpaper.
 There's no special unlocks for any title after "Superstar Designer", nor would there be any unlocks for building vacation homes for all villagers (aside from your own self-satisfaction of knowing you made homes for them all, of course!)
 (post-ending spoilers) DJ KK will hold a festival *biweekly* on Sunday. This festival lasts for 30 hours (6 PM Sunday to 12 AM Tuesday). Niko will first inform you he's coming the preceding Saturday.



Rosch said:


> *NOTICE!!!
> 
> To those who unlocked the ability to purchase from the HHP catalog, are you looking for a specific item? Use this guide to find a specific furniture from a specific villager.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1siOPl4A4DBlF4xBKdTDsSA59UgQi_KnEDshVXntPevY/edit#gid=0





Rosch said:


> I posted this in another thread but I'd post it here as well:
> 
> Here's a complete list of *HAPPY HOME PARADISE - VILLAGER REQUESTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Home Paradise - VILLAGER REQUESTS
> 
> 
> Sheet1  NAME,THEME,REQUEST Ace,The Fishin' Hole,I want a place where I can fish to my heart's content. Admiral,Cool Country Cabin,I want a cool cabin where I can relax on hot days! Agent S,Training Grounds for a Hero,Heroes train! It's what they do, even on vacation! Agnes,The Artsiest Art Museum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay something just happened. I checked Software update (via internet) out of curiosity and all of a sudden its starting to download.


----------



## HappyTails

I just checked. It says it's downloading for me too. OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## azurill

Yup downloading for me as well. So excited


----------



## ForgottenT

8 Minutes remaining  until  I'm done downloading, HHP might already be released since we supposedly pre downloaded it when we bought it, will have to see.

edit: HHP is not released yet.


----------



## HappyTails

Nintendo be like 'they waited long enough, let's give it to them.'


----------



## Pyoopi

Oooh, nice. I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## nerfeddude

I'm sorry what?? When I saw the "server maintenance" pop-up, I _did not _expected it to be the actual update! Explain yourself, Nintendo 👁👁


----------



## HappyTails

nerfeddude said:


> I'm sorry what?? When I saw the "server maintenance" pop-up, I _did not _expected it to be the actual update! Explain yourself, Nintendo 👁👁



Those eye icons at the end. I laughed too hard at that. XD


----------



## dragonair

Does anyone know if it's the actual update? Or of it's just the pre-download?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Not gonna lie I am thrown off guard. Today is only November 3rd. I thought it would start tomorrow night.


----------



## HappyTails

dragonair said:


> Does anyone know if it's the actual update? Or of it's just the pre-download?



If it's a pre-download, I'm throwing my Switch in the trash. LOL not really but I will be tempted to.


----------



## dragonair

HappyTails said:


> If it's a pre-download, I'm throwing my Switch in the trash. LOL not really but I will be tempted to.


I'm just going to go in expecting it to be the pre-download so I don't get disappointed and cry lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

ForgottenT said:


> 8 Minutes remaining  until  I'm done downloading, *HHP might already be released* since we supposedly pre downloaded it when we bought it, will have to see.


We'll find out shortly, but I'm not entirely sure that'll be the case. I've been thinking about why this was happening now ever since I saw that maintenance was scheduled for tonight (which I know is always accompanied with the newest update). Now this is pure speculation on my part, but I wonder if it was due to the DLC. To my knowledge, whenever a game or DLC is released, you're first able to download it and play it at midnight in your time zone. However, if the update was released 24 hours from now, then they wouldn't have been able to do that in countries like Japan, Australia, etc. So likely this was done now in order to accommodate the DLC, which if so means that'll be properly released at midnight on the 5th.


----------



## HappyTails

1 minute remaining!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021



dragonair said:


> I'm just going to go in expecting it to be the pre-download so I don't get disappointed and cry lol



That's a good way to think about it


----------



## VanitasFan26

ITS 2.0.0!!!!


----------



## HappyTails

It downloading, now it's actually updating. I think this is the update guys. No doubt about it. It took way too long to just be something minor.


----------



## Amilee

ok everyone calm down its probably irl time locked!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: Isabelle Announcements



Guys I just started the game and Isabelle just told me that she can now do Ordinances! I mean WHAT?!


----------



## Grom

Thanks so much for the heads up- WE ARE LIVE


----------



## Kg1595

Is it really an early non-time-locked 2.0?  Wow, Nintendo, I would never have thought you this generous!


----------



## dragonair

Well.....there goes my existence this evening lmaoo.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: Isabelle Announcements Part 2



Okay new information. According to Isabelle she says that the Boat Tours are "Available once a day using miles


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I just flung myself towards my switch so fast


----------



## nammie

OMG I wonder if this was a mistake or if they actually released it a day early  Damn the update is huge too!!


----------



## HappyTails

The Game will now start!

*internally screaming*


----------



## ForgottenT

Kg1595 said:


> Is it really an early non-time-locked 2.0?  Wow, Nintendo, I would never have thought you this generous!


Why  would they timelock an update lol.
And yeah it's out mine finished downloading, and updating, it's 2.0 it's out now.


----------



## moon_child

It is really 2.0!!!


----------



## HappyTails

We are like rabid animals for this new update! XD

I can also confirm that it is ver. 2.0 and I'm able to play it.


----------



## Khaelis

????? I'm so confused???


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: How to get The Roost



I went inside the Museum and Blathers has a thought bubble over his head. I talked to him and he says how you need to find a Gyriod from one of the islands that Kapp'n takes you and bring it back to him.


----------



## kayleee

I’m literally about to die I’m currently IN THE MIDDLE of transferring my island to my new switch oled and if this update somehow messes everything up and I lose my island omg… I will die….


----------



## moon_child

It’s really out like Kappn is literally here


----------



## HappyTails

Khaelis said:


> ????? I'm so confused???



Are you able to update? Apparently it was surprisingly released earlier than expected


----------



## Morningowl

Khaelis said:


> ????? I'm so confused???


For some reason the update dropped 24 hours early. Which is cool but still freaks out everyone lol


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> Are you able to update?



Yes, I just turned on my Nintendo Switch because I was gonna play some Smash Bros Ultimate and it started to update, so I came to Bell Tree Forums to see if anyone else noticed.

I'm so confused.


----------



## sarosephie

IM SCREAMING!!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Khaelis

The update is 3.3GB?! Wow, that's a BIG update!!


----------



## b100ming

Khaelis said:


> The update is 3.3GB?! Wow, that's a BIG update!!


But small enough for me to get it! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: 2nd Upgrade to Storage Cost



One of the expanded storage upgrades cost $700,000


----------



## Moon Cake

Ahh, this is so exciting!  Does anyone know if the DLC is unlocked?


----------



## edsett

they randomly dropped it early omg omg!!!


----------



## b100ming

Moon Cake said:


> Ahh, this is so exciting!  Does anyone know if the DLC is unlocked?


NOA probably only unlocked one thing.


----------



## moon_child

RoxasFan20 said:


> I went inside the Museum and Blathers has a thought bubble over his head. I talked to him and he says how you need to find a Gyriod from one of the islands that Kapp'n takes you and bring it back to him.


----------



## Minto

I’m absolutely losing my marbles right now!!


----------



## HappyTails

@*RoxasFan20*
You might want to put those spoilers in a spoiler tag and put spoiler warning in the title of the thread if you are going to be announcing stuff that people don't yet know about. A lot of people, including myself, would appreciate discovering the new stuff we don't know about on our own. A lot of people coming into this thread haven't updated yet and I'm sure they would appreciate not being spoiled, since there is no warning that spoilers are being thrown out.. Just some advice.


----------



## xara

MY CONCEPT OF TIME HAS BEEN NONEXISTENT SINCE THE PANDEMIC STARTED, SO I DEADASS HAD TO CHECK THE DATE TO MAKE SURE THAT ITS ACTUALLY WEDNESDAY AND IM NOT CRAZY AND IM?? i can’t play until tomorrow probably, but i’m so excited.


----------



## Morningowl

Spoiler: Kapp'n



Much like 1,000 because it was 1,000 bells in New leaf and 1000 nook miles in New Horizons lol


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> @*RoxasFan20*
> You might want to put those spoilers in a spoiler tag and put spoiler warning in the title of the thread if you are going to be announcing stuff that people don't yet know about. A lot of people, including myself, would appreciate discovering the new stuff we don't know about on our own. A lot of people coming into this thread haven't updated yet and I'm sure they would appreciate not being spoiled, since there is no warning that spoilers are being thrown out.. Just some advice.



Agreed. I don't mind spoilers myself, since seeing =/= experiencing. But many others don't share this mindset.


----------



## Blueskyy

Mine has been downloading for like 10 minutes but I’m almost there!


----------



## Matt0106

YESSSSS 1 MINUTE LEFT!


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> @*RoxasFan20*
> You might want to put those spoilers in a spoiler tag and put spoiler warning in the title of the thread if you are going to be announcing stuff that people don't yet know about. A lot of people, including myself, would appreciate discovering the new stuff we don't know about on our own. A lot of people coming into this thread haven't updated yet and I'm sure they would appreciate not being spoiled, since there is no warning that spoilers are being thrown out.. Just some advice.


Oh uh sorry I about that. I'll do that right now.


----------



## vanivon

i was just checking tbt before starting my homework when i saw this thread and dropped everything to go install 2.0   it's halfway through the download........ i can't believe it's live a day early .......


----------



## HappyTails

RoxasFan20 said:


> Oh uh sorry I about that. I'll do that right now.



It's okay, honest mistake. Everyone is just excited and it's hard to forget stuff like that when you want to announce everything to the world.


----------



## Khaelis

vanivon said:


> i can't believe it's live a day early .......



Pretty sure we're all in the same boat, lol! Nintendo doesn't do this often, if at all. Caught us all by surprise, for sure.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Yooo why this gotta drop while I'm at work now I can't concentrate  (and why am I checking this forum while I'm at work  )


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> It's okay, honest mistake. Everyone is just excited and it's hard to forget stuff like that when you want to announce everything to the world.


I just fixed it. I put spoiler tags so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Torts McGorts

I also saw the maintenance pop-up earlier and was like, ok, guess I’m done playing tonight!

I, in fact, was _not _done playing tonight!


----------



## HappyTails

b100ming said:


> But small enough for me to get it! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



That's why I bought an external MicroSD drive with an unnecessary and overkill 256GB storage amount.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: A New DIY at Nook Mile Shop 



Its called the Wooden Shed DIY and it costs 6,000 Nook Miles which can be crafted and put anywhere on the island.


----------



## ```

This is very exciting! I didn't expect for the update to drop early. I thought that it would release either on the 4th or 5th of November. I am thrilled to see all of the amazing things that are in the update!


----------



## HappyTails

FlimsyAxe said:


> Yooo why this gotta drop while I'm at work now I can't concentrate  (and why am I checking this forum while I'm at work  )



Because it's Animal Crossing. It pulls you in, even at the most inappropriate times.


----------



## ahbramey

I was waiting for something to finish in my kitchen before continuing to clean and thought "oh I'll see what's up on the forums" and was NEVER expecting to see this!!! OMG!!! Downloading now, thank god the cooking I was going to do tonight is hands off!!!


----------



## PeachTea04

IM SO EXCITED EEEEEEEE


----------



## Aronthaer

can anyone confirm if this includes happy home paradise?


----------



## PeachTea04

GUYS YOU IN FOR A TREAT WITH THIS UPDATEEEEEEEE EVEN THO IT AINT THE 5TH YET AAAAAHHHH


----------



## azurill

Finally got it updated on both islands. Had to delete some things in order for it to finish on my main island.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

STAY CALM, STAY CALM!!!

So glad i saw the alert from accommunity on my phone

too bad i'm working now


----------



## ahbramey

Aronthaer said:


> can anyone confirm if this includes happy home paradise?



On the eshop it still says preorder as opposed to purchase, so my guess would be it's not ready yet. That seems to be what others are saying as well.


----------



## HappyTails

Spoiler: Plaza Items



The plaza items are the same color as the teacup ride


----------



## solace

Not seeing it. Anyone on the West Coast of NA able to download?


----------



## HappyTails

solace said:


> Not seeing it. Anyone on the West Coast of NA able to download?



I'm on the west coast. I was able to download. Did you press the + button and go to Software Update via the internet?


----------



## ~Kilza~

solace said:


> Not seeing it. Anyone on the West Coast of NA able to download?


Time zone doesn't matter! Just follow what I said in the OP:


~Kilza~ said:


> *Note: If the update doesn't download automatically, go to the home screen, hover over the Animal Crossing: New Horizons game icon, press "+", select "Software Update" then press "Via the Internet" to get it downloading.*


----------



## Noctis

solace said:


> Not seeing it. Anyone on the West Coast of NA able to download?


you're supposed to press the + on the game to download it manually. I'm on west coast and it's almost done downloading


----------



## deana

Downloading now AHHHH!

My day off is tomorrow as well now I can just play animal crossing all day.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yay it is indeed the update, sadly still gotta wait for the DLC.


----------



## solace

Noctis said:


> you're supposed to press the + on the game to download it manually. I'm on west coast and it's almost done downloading


Lifesaver! I owe you one!


----------



## Corry

Wasn't expecting this update to arrive so fast! ...Due to slow internet, the update won't finish for another 4 hours. :/


----------



## HappyTails

I'm heading to Harv's Island right now.


----------



## SyndicateMojo

I heard about this on Twitter while I was playing ACNH and I got so excited I started yelling at myself to shut up because I couldn't think straight.


----------



## HappyTails

Corry said:


> Wasn't expecting this update to arrive so fast! ...Due to slow internet, the update won't finish for another 4 hours. :/



Ooooo that sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## nekomimi

DOWNLOADING NOW!! AHHHHH IM SO HYPE


----------



## Kumori

I had to go in and coax it to look for an update to the game but _aaaaa this is very exciting—_


----------



## Junalt

Just downloaded and booted up the game.



Spoiler



So the first thing that happened is Diana came up to me and gave me this outfit and I’m pretty sure it’s new! It’s called long-underwear set so that means there’s new clothes!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Corry said:


> Wasn't expecting this update to arrive so fast! ...Due to slow internet, the update won't finish for another 4 hours. :/


I feel you, I've suffered through slow internet and it sucks. Even having, uh, okay speed nowadays, this update is taking an hour to download for me (though it's almost done fortunately, lol).


----------



## Tri-Cell

Whoever slipped up at Nintendo and released this early thank you.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Spoiler: Villager visits



Just as I finished changing my outfit, Fauna dropped by. It was really nice and cute, and she had a new card game she played with me!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Wow!! Thanks so much for letting everyone know. I saw some rumblings on twitter and wasn't sure. Update is downloading now~


----------



## sarosephie

HOLY CREEPERS THE GAZEBO


----------



## solace

That just woke me up from an exhauting day! And Bunnie wants to move out! I want to go villager hunting after Harv's! Do you think the new villagers will spawn?


----------



## dragonair

Tri-Cell said:


> Whoever slipped up at Nintendo and released this early thank you.


It's most likely just to surprise people and hype them up. It really doesn't seem like a mistake.


----------



## Fantasyland

I am not exaggerating, I logged on to TBT to see if anyone knew what time it updated tomorrow so I could plan my day, only to see this thread had JUST been posted. It was fate! I'm freaking out! It's not even done downloading yet!!!


----------



## HappyTails

Spoiler: Harv's Island



I don't think Harv's Island is available to people who restarted recently because it looked the same as before when I visited. I think something has to be done before it's unlocked if your island is still new.



I kind of regret restarting now. XD
People who are thinking about restarting.... DON'T DO IT!!

Not really that crushed because I can't afford to pay for anything anyways. XD
I'm more determined now more than ever to get out of tutorial mode and never restart again


----------



## AccfSally

As soon as I went into my house lol.



Spoiler


----------



## trucnhi1234

Spoiler: Storage



We can finally store DIYS in storage guys!!!


----------



## vanivon

Spoiler: all 11 new reaction titles + what they are



- *double wave *(the 2-handed wave jocks and peppies do)
- *stretch *(simple stretching)
- *jammin*' (bopping your head to some music)
- *listening ears* (both hands to ears, looking around)
- *say cheese* (a flashy 2-handed pose with a smile attached)
- *behold *(showing something off, sparkles included)
- *eager *(similar to the 'excited' reaction tbh)
- *flex *(flexing. villagers clap when you do this one and it's funny)
- *work it *(poses you do when trying on clothes combined into 1 reaction)
- *act natural *(more poses you do when trying on clothes)
- *hula *(a hula dance)


----------



## dragonair

Does anyone know if the new villagers are available as well? I wanna make sure they're out before I do my big hunt for them lol.


----------



## Morningowl

I haven’t spent this much nook miles in awhile lol


----------



## FlimsyAxe

HappyTails said:


> Because it's Animal Crossing. It pulls you in, even at the most inappropriate times.



I planned my leaves off work for friday and monday so this thing wont happen but here we are lmao. 

I'm wondering if this update was really intended to be released today. Doesnt seem like the usual Nintendo thing to do


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> Spoiler: Harv's Island
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Harv's Island is available to people who restarted recently because it looked the same as before when I visited. I think something has to be done before it's unlocked if your island is still new.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of regret restarting now. XD
> People who are thinking about restarting.... DON'T DO IT!!
> 
> Not really that crushed because I can't afford to pay for anything anyways. XD
> I'm more determined now more than ever to get out of tutorial mode and never restart again



Hm, I don't see anything different one my end either. I did recently restart, but I did time travel a bit to recent content...


----------



## Neurotiker

They really dropped this update early huh, that is actually so sexy of them

I just can't play any of it because I'm still stuck in the tutorial!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

IM SO HYPE WGKFEDVKBKGKVDFCKBKFVC
Downloading now!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Nintendo was like "Okay fine here's the update! Hope y'all are happy now!"


----------



## MKInfinite

Spoiler: Kapp'n



Kappn's mystery tours are limited to one per day.

Kind of expected I guess, I honestly thought they were gonna be "free" to do but I guess it's just so you don't unload all your miles in like 5 minutes lmao


----------



## dragonair

dragonair said:


> Does anyone know if the new villagers are available as well? I wanna make sure they're out before I do my big hunt for them lol.


Update that I've found: The amiibo cards are working so they are most likely in the game now.


----------



## DragonLatios

Y


Khaelis said:


> The update is 3.3GB?! Wow, that's a BIG update!!


 you are sure it 3.3?


----------



## Ace Marvel

HYPE!!! Loading!!


----------



## HappyTails

Neurotiker said:


> They really dropped this update early huh, that is actually so sexy of them
> 
> I just can't play any of it because I'm still stuck in the tutorial!




Me too. Ugh, it's the worst. I'm never restarting again but I'm going to grind to get out of this mode. I'm over it. Especially since I've done it like 15 times already. It feels more tedious now that I want out.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler



I know a couple of people have mentioned not seeing Harv's Island be any different, but I just went to it and that new area is unlocked for me, so you may have to do something to unlock it


----------



## MKInfinite

Spoiler: The Cafe



For whatever reason I thought the café was gonna be available asap, but it turns out you gotta SEARCH for brewster lmao.

Blathers gives you Brewster's photo in the hopes you find him.
Apparently it's got something to do with gyroids, as expected, I actually got a gyroid from going to a kappn's mystery tour so I'll plant it on my island and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Khaelis

I just went on my first Kapp'n's tour.. and WOW.



Spoiler: WOW???



MONEY TREE ISLAND!!





Only 1,000 Bells, but still!!!


----------



## azurill

MKInfinite said:


> Spoiler: The Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I thought the café was gonna be available asap, but it turns out you gotta SEARCH for brewster lmao.
> 
> Blathers gives you Brewster's photo in the hopes you find him.
> Apparently it's got something to do with gyroids, as expected, I actually got a gyroid from going to a kappn's mystery tour so I'll plant it on my island and we'll see how it goes.





Spoiler: Brewster 



I love that you get Brewster’s photo . I put it up in my house with the other NPCs photos.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler: Harv's Island RVs



All the RVs cost 100,000 IGB to build. You're only able to build one RV per day.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

My first mystery island is an island full of money trees.


----------



## Khaelis

CAFE INFORMATION!!



Spoiler: Brewster found!!



He's found on Kapp'n's tours!!


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Man I just was looking at TBT on a whim and saw this! Wooo


----------



## HappyTails

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler: Harv's Island RVs
> 
> 
> 
> All the RVs cost 100,000 IGB to build. You're only able to build one RV per day.



That is actually pretty cheap. I thought it was going to be more in the millions.


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> That is actually pretty cheap. I thought it was going to be more in the millions.



I just wanna know how you unlock it. I don't have access to it...


----------



## Moonlight.

dragonair said:


> Does anyone know if the new villagers are available as well? I wanna make sure they're out before I do my big hunt for them lol.



just found one of the new ones on a mystery island!


----------



## Cascade

My house went small, do we have to upgrade it to Tom Nook?


----------



## dragonair

Kakyoin said:


> just found one of the new ones on a mystery island!


Thank you so much for letting me know!!


----------



## HappyTails

Khaelis said:


> I just wanna know how you unlock it. I don't have access to it...



I don't know. My guess is to have all the shops on your island like Nook's Cranny and Able's Sister (which I just placed today)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021



Kakyoin said:


> just found one of the new ones on a mystery island!



Oh.. which one?


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> I don't know. My guess is to have all the shops on your island like Nook's Cranny and Able's Sister (which I just placed today)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. which one?



Definitely not it, I have upgraded Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, and I'm about to get the Cafe.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: How to find Brewster 



After you go speak to Kapp'n about wanting to go on a tour and he takes you to an island (Mine was an island that had bell trees) you can find Brewster wandering around. When you talk to him he asks "Who sent you" and later he gives you a "Gyroid fragment" and then he tells you "Give Blathers my best". After you done that return back to your island, go to the Museum and talk to Blathers, After that he will confirm that Brewster will be coming to the island, but he will need to close the Museum tomorrow and then it will be opened the day after, so then you'll be able to have the The Roost.


----------



## HappyTails

Khaelis said:


> Definitely not it, I have upgraded Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, and I'm about to get the Cafe.




Hmm, in that case, I'm curious too.


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> Hmm, in that case, I'm curious too.



I just saved and quit, and booted my save file back up because I forgot to bury my gyroid fragments and I got a letter from Harvey! Try doing that.


----------



## sarosephie

Anyone know how to unlock more cooking stuff?


----------



## LeAckerman

So im guessing the dlc isnt out rn right? but the update is


----------



## IonicKarma

I went into my house to craft stuff for material gathering and a villager came over to visit… and then immediately left because of cockroaches…


----------



## Blueskyy

Lmao I just went to my first island looking for Ione and thought I found her. Turned out to be Mint


----------



## sunchild

2.0 singlehandedly bringing me back to the forums after months!


Spoiler: museum spoiler



if you have an exhibit fully complete at the museum, talk to blathers again after he gives you the brewster quest for a nice surprise!


----------



## duckyducky

The thought bubble from blathers won’t pop up for Brewster. Any ideas why?

I’ve donated in every category


----------



## sarosephie

LeAckerman said:


> So im guessing the dlc isnt out rn right? but the update is


Havent seen anything about it yet


----------



## Khaelis

sunchild said:


> 2.0 singlehandedly bringing me back to the forums after months!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: museum spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if you have an exhibit fully complete at the museum, talk to blathers again after he gives you the brewster quest for a nice surprise!



Definitely not the case, since I do not have an exhibit fully completed. I've since found him.


----------



## ~Kilza~

LeAckerman said:


> So im guessing the dlc isnt out rn right? but the update is


That's correct. It looks like we will have to wait until midnight on November 5th for it.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

saw it on instagram and RACED here to confirm if it was true!!


----------



## Ace Marvel

No bulk buying from Ables
New DIYs in Nooks cranny


----------



## HappyTails

Khaelis said:


> I just saved and quit, and booted my save file back up because I forgot to bury my gyroid fragments and I got a letter from Harvey! Try doing that.



Nope, didn't work. I think it's because I'm technically still in 'tutorial mode' because I haven't unlocked KK Slider yet. I restarted my island for the new update and if I'd known everything like Harv's Island would be locked, I wouldn't have restarted. -_-


----------



## Bk1234

This feels weird to ask, but does anyone know if the new villagers can be found on mystery islands?


----------



## Matt0106

Spoiler: Question about Blathers



I have both my fossil and fish sections complete, but I can only buy the fossil poster. Anyone else able to only buy one?


----------



## ForgottenT

The new nook mile items are amazing, gotta have to start grinding miles after I get home from work.


----------



## Noctis

Was not expecting to see new items at nook's cranny neither wow


----------



## HappyTails

Okay I have to go finish grinding through this ridiculous tutorial mode so I can actually enjoy the new update. 

Be back in a few days since I don't time travel.


----------



## sunchild

Khaelis said:


> Definitely not the case, since I do not have an exhibit fully completed. I've since found him.


i don't think you completely understood what i meant, but it has nothing to do with brewster!



Spoiler



blathers is giving out framed posters for completed exhibits!


----------



## ForgottenT

Matt0106 said:


> Spoiler: Question about Blathers
> 
> 
> 
> I have both my fossil and fish sections complete, but I can only buy the fossil poster. Anyone else able to only buy one?





Spoiler



I haven't finished any exhibits, but I still got the fossil poster.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Spoiler: How to build "Shops" on Harvs Island



Go to Harvs island from the Dodo Airlines airport, speak to Harvey and Harriet when you go there, after he explains how he wants to setup a plaza go and speak to any of the Gyroids who are accepting donations. They each accept 100,000 bells and they go into detail of what shop it is for. You can only choose one and after you donated they won't accept any donations and the shop will be built by tomorrow.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

RoxasFan20 said:


> Spoiler: How to find Brewster
> 
> 
> 
> After you go speak to Kapp'n about wanting to go on a tour and he takes you to an island (Mine was an island that had bell trees) you can find Brewster wandering around. When you talk to him he asks "Who sent you" and later he gives you a "Gyroid fragment" and then he tells you "Give Blathers my best". After you done that return back to your island, go to the Museum and talk to Blathers, After that he will confirm that Brewster will be coming to the island, but he will need to close the Museum tomorrow and then it will be opened the day after, so then you'll be able to have the The Roost.





Spoiler: Brewster



. 
I had what I believe is the same island with no Brewster on it. I found a gyroid fragment buried in the ground and am now taking it to Blathers.


----------



## Lyrica

Thank you so much for making me want to play this again! I am so happy!


----------



## AccfSally

My babies, the new camera feature.  



Spoiler


----------



## miyac

Spoiler: Boat Tour Island



So I went on my first boat tour and the island I got was filled with Mum flowers which I never see on Mystery tours and are not native to my island, Apple trees which are my native fruit and holly bushes. And found Brewster


----------



## skweegee

Why does my internet have to choose _today_ of all days to be stupid? I started downloading as soon as I saw it was available, and it's barely at around 40% on both systems with over an hour and a half estimated time remaining on each...

I'm quite surprised to see that it was released early, but because of that I'll actually have quite a bit of time tomorrow to mess around with the update before work, whereas if it had released at its originally scheduled time I wouldn't really have much of a chance to play it until Saturday, and even then my time would be very limited due to work.


----------



## Matt0106

sunchild said:


> i don't think you completely understood what i meant, but it has nothing to do with brewster!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> blathers is giving out framed posters for completed exhibits!


Are you able to buy multiple depending on the e******? Or only one kind?


----------



## vanivon

since a lot of people were wondering what, exactly, the beautiful island ordinance would involve:


Spoiler



keeps your island clear of weeds and the waters clear of trash. also, to my and i'm sure many other people's horror, has villagers water flowers. which means they'll probably sprout even more like nuts.


----------



## Kumori

Spoiler: Kapp’n…..



I’m happy that Kapp’n is in the game again but going back home from an island got me. Hearing his old song melody from my gamecube days made me emotional.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler: Able's



I finally check my Able's and they do have new clothing (Edo-period merchant outfit, School uniform with ribbon, Neon shades, Basic pumps being the items that I noticed weren't in the game before). As noted by another user, no bulk buying, sadly.


----------



## sunchild

Matt0106 said:


> Are you able to buy multiple depending on the e******? Or only one kind?





Spoiler



no idea yet! he only gave me the fossil one, like everyone else, but i'm not sure how to "buy" them either. idk if there's any other ones for other exhibits yet either


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

well there goes my sleep schedule

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021

also does anyone have an estimate of how long it took for the update to download for them?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler: Achievements



oh, there's also 9 new achievements to unlock. One of them is "Writing a Cookbook?", which is for collecting recipe DIYs. There's also a "Refresh with a Group-Stretching Session" Nook Miles+ task.


----------



## Corry

I'm genuinely really happy this update came so early since if it released on the 5th, I'd be at work lol.

Had to move somewhere else temporarily to download the update. Only 30 minutes left.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> well there goes my sleep schedule
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021
> 
> also does anyone have an estimate of how long it took for the update to download for them?


About 10 minutes here. Overall not too bad seeing how large of an update this is.


----------



## stiitches

Is anybody else missing features? I'm missing... most of the update.


----------



## Matt0106

sunchild said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no idea yet! he only gave me the fossil one, like everyone else, but i'm not sure how to "buy" them either. idk if there's any other ones for other exhibits yet either


Okay perfect, just wanted to make sure my game wasn't glitched or something. Thanks!


----------



## ~Kilza~

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> also does anyone have an estimate of how long it took for the update to download for them?


It took me an hour to get it downloaded and installed.


----------



## Matt0106

stiitches said:


> Is anybody else missing features? I'm missing... most of the update.


If you're referring to the DLC, it's not out yet. Only on Nov. 5th.


----------



## stiitches

Matt0106 said:


> If you're referring to the DLC, it's not out yet. Only on Nov. 5th.


Oh, I meant features for the update (cooking, ordinances, etc)


----------



## Blueskyy

stiitches said:


> Oh, I meant features for the update (cooking, ordinances, etc)


You have to go to the ABD and buy the cooking for your nook phone with miles. If it’s not there then that’s strange.


----------



## Hedgehugs

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> well there goes my sleep schedule
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021
> 
> also does anyone have an estimate of how long it took for the update to download for them?


Mine just got finished and it took about 30 minutes. Not that great but considering I have average NC internet (read: bad) I'm definitely not complaining. My friend said their's is taking like 2 hours so honestly just depends on how good your internet is.


----------



## Junalt

Matt0106 said:


> Are you able to buy multiple depending on the e******? Or only one kind?





Spoiler



I got the bug/fish/fossil posters. Not sure if must complete the collection but I’ve completed those 3 exhibits. I also have the option to buy those 3 posters from Blathers now and it doesn’t seem limited. I bought 1 fossil poster and the option to buy is still there.


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: Kappn Song



ya can clap by pressing a


----------



## stiitches

Blueskyy said:


> You have to go to the ABD and buy the cooking for your nook phone with miles


I don't have the option to. I was able to get some things, but not others.


----------



## Noctis

stiitches said:


> Oh, I meant features for the update (cooking, ordinances, etc)


ordinance, talk to Isabelle. she should've have mentioned it.
cooking diy is from the nook mile section


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

Snagged a sturgeon on my first kappn island!


----------



## Sholee

Ive been dreamy hunting for any rabbit for the past two days and no luck. Update comes and bam!


----------



## Bk1234

Sholee said:


> Ive been dreamy hunting for any rabbit for the past two days and no luck. Update comes and bam!
> 
> View attachment 410183


YESS!!! You can get them through mystery islands!


----------



## stiitches

Noctis said:


> ordinance, talk to Isabelle. she should've have mentioned it.
> cooking diy is from the nook mile section


Neither one activated for me. Isabella only mentioned what to do if someone washed ashore on the island, when I started the game.


----------



## moon_child

Sholee said:


> Ive been dreamy hunting for any rabbit for the past two days and no luck. Update comes and bam!
> 
> View attachment 410183


Your luck omgggg gimme some


----------



## Slothie

Spoiler for new item!!!


Spoiler: NEW NOOK SHOPPING DIY



Saw this in my Nook Shopping titled "Donation Box DIY"

Built it (wood and soft wood). Looks like visitors can put 1k bells into it, like tipping.

Then you can pick the item up and take the bells from it!!


----------



## moon_child

I’m simultaneously watching the YouTubers and it looks like the Nook Miles Items have so many variations / color variations too


----------



## Antonio

Someone should update the op with the spoilers


----------



## azurill

Sholee said:


> Ive been dreamy hunting for any rabbit for the past two days and no luck. Update comes and bam!
> 
> View attachment 410183


Congrats on finding Sasha. My open plot will auto fill since no time to look on mystery islands hopping it randomly lets a new villager move in.


----------



## th8827

Harv


Spoiler



You can only unlock one shop per day, so make sure to visit Harv today to unlock the first shop.


----------



## cordova94

Two hours???? Gah! Why am I so rural?
But yay! Lunch break tomorrow will be glorious! I don’t even know what to do first!


----------



## Hedgehugs

I'm excited to see my homie Kapp'n but I'm just now realizing I gotta move the stuff off my pier just to talk to him.


----------



## Envy

Villager Visits to your House:



Spoiler



Zucker came in my house, and one time I interacted with him, he gave me a pair of Tortoise Specs, and the next time I talked to him he asked to play a game with two cards with numbers. If you guess a detail about the number on the second number he draws, you get an object. Certainly some neat new interactions going on here! ^.^


----------



## Blueskyy

azurill said:


> Congrats on finding Sasha. My open plot will auto fill since no time to look on mystery islands hopping it randomly lets a new villager move in.


Awesome! I’m island hunting too and haven’t seen any new ones yet!


----------



## xXJessXx

New DIY found in message in a bottle!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler: NookLink



So there's 6 new Nook Point items (Nook Inc. toilet paper, Nook Inc. balloon, Nook Inc. sweater, Nook Inc. cushion, Nook Inc. pochette, raccoon wall clock (280 points total)), plus there's also the "Your Island Newspaper" app that logs important events (including NPC visitors), though I don't actually have any articles for it yet, lol


----------



## Meadows

Are there new fruit yet? I've been watching live streams of the update, but not seeing them. I did hear that some rugs can be put outside now.


----------



## kemdi

You can store DIYs now :0


----------



## th8827

Balloons


Spoiler



I got some Spaghetti from a balloon


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler



Anyone willin to test out the donation box and shed while online? I'm interested in see if you can take things out or other people can donate


----------



## Khaelis

How to learn new cooking recipes:



Spoiler: Cooking!



Upon entering Anicotti's house, I found her at the sink with a frying pan. Upon speaking with her, she taught me how to cook _*veggie crepe*_.


----------



## th8827

Old food items from before update


Spoiler



You can now eat items like New Years Noodles and 12 Grape plate. Not sure why you would want to.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid

If you want the Roost asap make sure you go to the museum before doing a Kappn tour


----------



## Neurotiker

I just got a Nook Miles+ task for doing a morning group stretching session even though I haven't unlocked the real plaza yet but the tape deck was there and I was able to do it nonetheless. My starting villagers, Wilbur and Orville, Timmy and Tommy as well as Saharah who was the current visitor all joined in lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wowie, I never thought the update would come out early. Then again with all of us speculating that it would be out tomorrow, Ninty is like: "You know what, just release it early"

Of course, HHP is still locked until the 5th yes? Along with those series 5 amiibo cards???


----------



## Blueskyy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wowie, I never thought the update would come out early. Then again with all of us speculating that it would be out tomorrow, Ninty is like: "You know what, just release it early"
> 
> Of course, HHP is still locked until the 5th yes? Along with those series 5 amiibo cards???


HHP is locked until then, but I saw someone already find Sasha on a mystery island.


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wowie, I never thought the update would come out early. Then again with all of us speculating that it would be out tomorrow, Ninty is like: "You know what, just release it early"
> 
> Of course, HHP is still locked until the 5th yes? Along with those series 5 amiibo cards???



HHP is locked until Nov 5th, yes. Amiibo might be compatible, since you can find them on mystery islands.


----------



## Ace Marvel

DIY


Spoiler



I got golden wristwatch, I need an item called wristwatch to wait, did we got hand accessories or this is considered a glove?


----------



## dude98

I just got home from work to find out that this happened. So I'm awaiting download


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nice nice, I am tempted to go on a mystery island hunt for Petri as I have Diana set to move out tomorrow so I could hunt for her, but you know what, I am going to do it anyway. (Might be the first thing I'll do of course before I do anything else, wish me luck on finding Petri early as I have about 400 NMTs that I prepped for last week)


----------



## dragonair

Spoiler: about isabelle



Isabelle now tells you about every NPC on startup!! she also mentions when events are coming up as well!


----------



## HappyTails

I came back to say that I was grinding fish to donate to Blathers so I can get the art section on my museum so then I can get the cafe. I was grinding and grinding and grinding fish then suddenly remembered that diving is a thing and my DSC section is almost non existant. XD


----------



## th8827

Stretching


Spoiler



Guests, like Kicks, can join in Morning Stretches


----------



## Rosch

OMIGAWD!!!! I just went out to get a haircut and buy food and I came home to this news.

MY BODY WASN'T READY!!!!


----------



## Matt0106

Junalt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bug/fish/fossil posters. Not sure if must complete the collection but I’ve completed those 3 exhibits. I also have the option to buy those 3 posters from Blathers now and it doesn’t seem limited. I bought 1 fossil poster and the option to buy is still there.





Spoiler: Spoiler



AHHHH wait I completed my fish encyclopedia but not my diving one so the fishing section isn’t complete. Makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Blueskyy

I found a new villager but don’t want him


----------



## Ace Marvel

Gyroids


Spoiler



You can customize them with Cyrus 5-6 options the ones I have for 1000 bells. 

Also photo frames for 1000 bells


----------



## ivorystar

This is super exciting!


----------



## Khaelis

You can learn new cooking recipes by catching various fish!


----------



## vanivon

so, about amiibo cards:


Spoiler



amiibo cards for NPCs not in the game can now be used to put these characters (ex. Shrunk, Digby, Gracie, the pelicans) in Harv's photours and they're invitable to the Roost with a handful of unique dialgoues. jsut tested it with Shrunk.


----------



## PacV

Yuhuu, Brewster! Over here!!!


----------



## th8827

Museum


Spoiler



The Museum closes for Renovations the day after you tell Blathers that you found Brewster


----------



## Rosch

ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:



			https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html


----------



## Ace Marvel

vanivon said:


> so, about amiibo cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> amiibo cards for NPCs not in the game can now be used to put these characters (ex. Shrunk, Digby, Gracie, the pelicans) in Harv's photours and they're invitable to the Roost with a handful of unique dialgoues. jsut tested it with Shrunk.





Spoiler



If the models exists that means they might come back, I hope


----------



## Red Dust

Well this is all very overwhelming. After I finished my download I managed to play for about 50 minutes and now off to work I must go! Didn't want to do anything too crazy yet as I want time to properly immerse myself but glad I got some initial set up things done (include a small TT to get my night owl ordinance enacted and ready for me when I get home late as usual!).


----------



## RollingAntony

I will wait until tomorrow so I can enjoy the new things with my mom. But, I'm screaming. Both internally and externally.



vanivon said:


> so, about amiibo cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> amiibo cards for NPCs not in the game can now be used to put these characters (ex. Shrunk, Digby, Gracie, the pelicans) in Harv's photours and they're invitable to the Roost with a handful of unique dialgoues. jsut tested it with Shrunk.





Spoiler



Oh my, are they cute conversations??? I don't have any amiibo, will have to look around and watch if any streamer uploads all the chats! Thanks for letting me know this is a thing!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

i'm currently forcing myself to sleep but will be descending on the islands with ferocity tomorrow!!


----------



## Faux

When I restarted, I set my clock time to 03.19.2020
I am TTing along through 2020 to get my achievements onroughly an accurate timeline, and I just TT'd to April 5th of 2020.

Isabelle just mentioned easter eggs.
I think holiday events are now unlocked for every year.


----------



## Noctis

Rosch said:


> ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html


holy crop that's a lot of stuff. I can definitely see some old items in there but that's fine. I can tell them apart from the new items. this is pretty crazy. I wasn't expecting it to be this BIG. they really got us back again into being active ingame.


----------



## KittenNoir

I saw a tik tok about it being early and I ran to hear to tell everyone and saw this thread omg !!!


----------



## Junalt

Found a way to possibly get new cooking recipes.



Spoiler



Was fishing for a seabass to cook but randomly caught a Dab instead and it taught me a new recipe that uses a dab so seems like we can get new recipes from catching certain fish.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Junalt said:


> Found a way to possibly get new cooking recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was fishing for a seabass to cook but randomly caught a Dab instead and it taught me a new recipe that uses a dab so seems like we can get new recipes from catching certain fish.





Spoiler



Yeah, this just happened with me after I caught a horse mackerel.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Leif


Spoiler



Now he will remove weeds from your island. 
2 produce in Harv's island, I got pumpkin and tomatos


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Regarding obtaining cooking recipes


Spoiler



Catching a horse mackerel got my guy to think up a recipe for aji fry. Catching a dab unlocked a recipe called Karei no nitsuke. Catching a sea bass unlocked yet another recipe, a sea bass pie!


----------



## DaisyFan

What the... I saw an announcement on an Animal Crossing related Discord server and I did not expect to see that coming! I'll update it tomorrow because I see that it will take a while for an update to go live.


----------



## psiJordan

Spoiler



you can cook on most normal ovens, like the gas range
Also, food items in game before like the cakes and new year’s noodles are now converted to actually cooked recipes


----------



## th8827

You can put DIYs into storage!


----------



## stiitches

How do I get Brewster?


----------



## vanivon

Rosch said:


> ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html


this has so many items in it it froze my entire computer for a sec while it was loading    thanks for sharing this though i love being spoiled and there's SOOOOO much new stuff in here it's insane


----------



## Ace Marvel

stiitches said:


> How do I get Brewster?





Spoiler



Talk to blathers
Go on a tour with Kapp
He should be there
Talk to blathers
the next day museum will close
the day after he will open shop


----------



## Jinglefruit

stiitches said:


> How do I get Brewster?





Spoiler: Brewster unlock process



Talk to Blathers
Visit a Kapp'n island and find a gyroid fragment (he may be there, may need to wait a day and try again)
plant and water the fragment
Next day Brewster will be wandering on a Kapp'n island.
Return and talk to Blathers and he'll inform you the museum will be closed for a day to renovate.


----------



## th8827

Jinglefruit said:


> Spoiler: Brewster unlock process
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Blathers
> Visit a Kapp'n island and find a gyroid fragment
> plant and water the fragment
> Next day Brewster will be wandering on a Kapp'n island.
> Return and talk to Blathers and he'll inform you the museum will be closed for a day to renovate.





Spoiler



Brewster was on the island the first time that I visited. You don't have to plant a Gyroid and wait for the next day.


----------



## vanivon

how harriet hairstyles work:
she asks if you want a makeover, and if you say yes she'll give you a completely random hairstyle from her unique roster; it'll then be added to your options at a mirror. i'm guessing it can be only done once a day but i haven't checked


----------



## psiJordan

Spoiler: Buildings



moving buildings only costs 10,000 bells now my bank account will finally live


----------



## th8827

Has anyone tried eating a food like the New Years Noodles? Does anything special happen?


----------



## Rosch

To those expecting if all old furniture sets have returned... nope.
To those expecting over 100 gyroids... there's only about 30+.
To those expecting the tropical fruits... nope.


----------



## Ace Marvel

vanivon said:


> how harriet hairstyles work:
> she asks if you want a makeover, and if you say yes she'll give you a completely random hairstyle from her unique roster; it'll then be added to your options at a mirror. i'm guessing it can be only done once a day but i haven't checked


yes once a day


----------



## Corry

psiJordan said:


> Spoiler: Buildings
> 
> 
> 
> moving buildings only costs 10,000 bells now my bank account will finally live


WOAH that's amazin!


----------



## Bunlily

Rosch said:


> ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html


omg.. the backpacks.. THE BACKPACKS. they're so cute I can't aaah.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Rosch said:


> To those expecting if all old furniture sets have returned... nope.
> To those expecting over 100 gyroids... there's only about 30+.
> To those expecting the tropical fruits... nope.





Spoiler



But you can customize them bringing the total higher, jut out of 2 I can have 11 versions


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is a big game changer. Did anyone know that Isabelle now announces which visiting NPC is in your island? She told me CJ was here while TTing for Diana to move out.


----------



## MelodyRivers

Can’t believe it!! I was playing sims 4 and screwed something up and got mad so I went on YouTube and noticed all the lives about 2.0 
It’s taking forever…


----------



## Jinglefruit

th8827 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brewster was on the island the first time that I visited. You don't have to plant a Gyroid and wait for the next day.


Rip, why was I snubbed the first time.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Gazebo and Pergola items you can go under them


----------



## th8827

Jinglefruit said:


> Rip, why was I snubbed the first time.





Spoiler



Did you talk to Blathers before going on the tour? 

Did you search the entire island? He might be behind something?


----------



## BoonyBoo

....I think my heart just stopped.


----------



## Sholee

so no mini island games for multiplayer like new leaf? what a bummer


----------



## Ace Marvel

Brewster

I think he works like sable and will warm up to you, today I got "...."


----------



## skweegee

Spoiler



Wow, a mystery island that's just a regular island with my own island's native fruit? Never seen that before in any mystery tours I've done pre-update! Thanks, Kapp'n! Off to a bit of an unlucky start here... On the bright side, I now have the required gyroid fragments, I've found Brewster, I found a new DIY (Rose Bed), and I was able to bring home a few fully grown bushes for my island, so it's not all bad! Plus, there's still a ton more content for me to mess around with.


----------



## Ace Marvel

skweegee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a mystery island that's just a regular island with my own island's native fruit? Never seen that before in any mystery tours I've done pre-update! Thanks, Kapp'n! Off to a bit of an unlucky start here... On the bright side, I now have the required gyroid fragments, I've found Brewster, I found a new DIY (Rose Bed), and I was able to bring home a few fully grown bushes for my island, so it's not all bad! Plus, there's still a ton more content for me to mess around with.



I TT 3 so far and only one had new stuff, don't worry about it.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

Spoiler



While dreaming, you can now search for an island by name


----------



## vanivon

Spoiler


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Rosch said:


> ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html


These look GREAT


----------



## Ace Marvel

Vines

Can be placed in any rotation so you are not limited by the frontal view
can be climbed with tools and picked too
they stack


----------



## g u a v a

oh my god i want to read all these spoilers but i also want to wait until i've played a bit more!!


----------



## Brookie

Spoiler: great QOL update!



You can now put DIYs/Recipes in storage!!! Thank the heavens.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler



There's new seasonal DIYs, since I did just pick up a DIY for an acorn rug


----------



## Minimasher

Went on an island tour with Kapp'n and landed on a bell tree island! There are bell trees all around the island!!! All contain 3,000 bells each.


----------



## Meadows

psiJordan said:


> Spoiler: Buildings
> 
> 
> 
> moving buildings only costs 10,000 bells now my bank account will finally live


Really? Awesome!


----------



## JKDOS

Punchy gave me an orange when he came over my house. This means your villagers can give you foreign fruit now


----------



## Foreverfox

Weee!!!! Thar ye be, ye shining sea!! KAPP'N!! He's so stinking cute!! I took his little boat tour!


----------



## Anj2k6

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY TO TAKE OFF WORK!!!!


----------



## ahbramey

Spoiler



Redd (when added to Harv's) has a raffle, for 500 bells you draw a ticket and it gives you a held item like ice cream, canned drinks, etc. Did he have this before and I just missed it...?


----------



## Meadows

Rosch said:


> ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK. All the new items can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://acnhcdn.com/2.0/new.html


Thanks for showing us this! I don't want to be the negative Nancy, but I'm a bit disappointed.

Don't get me wrong, there's a lot of cool items. However, I'm saddened by the lack of wall papers/floors, and previous furniture SETS. I really miss the chess items, various furniture sets from previous games, and most of Gracies sets.


----------



## PacV

Can anyone please confirm these 3 things:

1: Does the new Villagers appear in Mystery Islands?

2: Does the new Villagers can move in to your island normally (like when someone leaves and another villager take his place days later).

3: Does the new Villagers can appear in campsite?

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Void_M0th

For anyone who wants/needs to know: 

Nook Miles:
400 - Island life 101
 2,000 - chef DIY
1500 - pro camera app
1,800 custom designs+
2,500 pro decorating license
2500 fence edits
1200 hairstyles [4]
800 donation box

Bells:
900 pitfall seed
4980 basic recipes
2000 ladder setup
20K bells for ordinance change


A very large amount of new items under nook miles exchange 

KAppn boat is only once a day

You have to talk to Blathers to go on a hunt to find Brewster to get the Café 
[Do this before going on the boat ride]

♡♡♡ happy update playing, friends


----------



## ~Kilza~

ahbramey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Redd (when added to Harv's) has a raffle, for 500 bells you draw a ticket and it gives you a held item like ice cream, canned drinks, etc. Did he have this before and I just missed it...?





Spoiler



That sounds the same as his function during the Fireworks Festival


----------



## Meadows

PacV said:


> Can anyone please confirm these 3 things:
> 
> 1: Does the new Villagers appear in Mystery Islands?
> 
> 2: Does the new Villagers can move in to your island normally (like when someone leaves and another villager take his place days later).
> 
> 3: Does the new Villagers can appear in campsite?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


Yes, Yes, and Yes


----------



## vanivon

ahbramey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Redd (when added to Harv's) has a raffle, for 500 bells you draw a ticket and it gives you a held item like ice cream, canned drinks, etc. Did he have this before and I just missed it...?


he had a raffle like this during the Fireworks Festival, but with different items. the ice creams & canned drinks seem to be exclusive to his Harv's Island shop


----------



## Meadows

Anyone know if we got more design slots?


----------



## th8827

I ate a New Years Noodles. Nothing special happened. Don't waste it thinking that you can learn it, or something like that.


----------



## dude98

I didn't get the update for Harv's island. Guess it doesn't update if you haven't visited the island xD


----------



## PacV

Meadows said:


> Yes, Yes, and Yes



That's cool, but do you mind if i ask... How you know?


----------



## Minimasher

Spoiler: Villagers at your house



So I've found that villagers can visit only  the main room of your house. You also are given the option to have them stay longer then they've intended. Villagers can also interact with your furniture and can read their books.


----------



## Meadows

PacV said:


> That's cool, but do you mind if i ask... How you know?


Screenshots and comments online


----------



## Ace Marvel

PacV said:


> Can anyone please confirm these 3 things:
> 
> 1: Does the new Villagers appear in Mystery Islands?
> 
> 2: Does the new Villagers can move in to your island normally (like when someone leaves and another villager take his place days later).
> 
> 3: Does the new Villagers can appear in campsite?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


People have been sharing photos, youtube videos, etc.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Minimasher said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So I've found that villagers can't visit any of your other rooms.  When they want to leave you also have the option of asking them to stay longer


If they ask you to go to your house while you are outside they will follow you around to each room, because you are giving them a "tour"


----------



## PacV

Meadows said:


> Screenshots and comments online





Ace Marvel said:


> People have been sharing photos, youtube videos, etc.



Oh, all right! Let's start the hunt then.

Thank you so much for your answers!


----------



## Noctis

PacV said:


> That's cool, but do you mind if i ask... How you know?


someone already posted finding sasha at the mystery island and asked them to move in. someone else also found a new alligator villager as well.

what makes you think you can't do this with new villagers though?


----------



## Mokuren

What I just woke up. I am so hyped!! Nice suprise!!!going to play all day now. Just need some coffee to wake up


----------



## psiJordan

Spoiler: Furniture



these bikes are everything I have ever wanted


----------



## stiitches

th8827 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brewster was on the island the first time that I visited. You don't have to plant a Gyroid and wait for the next day.


Where do you plant it?


----------



## kayleee

Spoiler



BUNNIE JUST BROKE INTO MY HOUSE WHILE I WAS CHANGING CLOTHES


----------



## PacV

Noctis said:


> someone already posted finding sasha at the mystery island and asked them to move in. someone else also found a new alligator villager as well.
> 
> what makes you think you can't do this with new villagers though?



Just want to be sure, that's all.


----------



## th8827

stiitches said:


> Where do you plant it?





Spoiler



You can dig up Gyroid Shards on Kapp'n islands. You can bury them anywhere on your island and water them to grow Gyroids.


----------



## stiitches

th8827 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You can dig up Gyroid Shards on Kapp'n islands. You can bury them anywhere on your island and water them to grow Gyroids.


Thank youuuuu


----------



## Meadows

Did we get more design slots and did we get new villager dialogue (everyday dialogue while on the island)


----------



## Sholee

Sholee said:


> Ive been dreamy hunting for any rabbit for the past two days and no luck. Update comes and bam!
> 
> View attachment 410183



@PacV


----------



## kayleee

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BUNNIE JUST BROKE INTO MY HOUSE WHILE I WAS CHANGING CLOTHES





Spoiler



and now she’s just sitting on a stool and won’t leave


----------



## PacV

Sholee said:


> @PacV



Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## Corrie

LOOK AT ALL THEM ITEMS! I love so many of them!


----------



## vanivon

oh yeah, here's a list of what the new KK songs are for requesting purposes:


Spoiler









i requested the vocaloid one (robot synth) and it was really good but KK did this super autotuned howl at the very end and i about lost it


----------



## LeAckerman

I just found out you can clap along to kappns song b y pressing A


----------



## Sanaki

I woke up from a nap to the update, I don't even have terraforming on my new island yet D:


----------



## DJStarstryker

Gah, I didn't see that this update came out early until now, and I gotta go to bed soon. I guess I'll play it tomorrow. Have fun, everyone! And please keep posting spoilers, I wanna know how to unlock and find things!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

*WE CAN STORE DIYS NOW !!! FINALLY !!!*


----------



## Kg1595

FYI:  There is a ton of new clothes.

Also, villagers can teach you cooking recipes when you visit them.


----------



## FoxFeathers

so, with the ordinance of beautiful town, do flowers wilt now? And will villagers steal my weeds? Might need to go night owl with this round....


----------



## kayleee

Cosmic-chan said:


> *WE CAN STORE DIYS NOW !!! FINALLY !!!*


This…….. this is revolutionary


----------



## Muna

Oh my goodness, I wake up randomly at 5 AM and *the update is already here*?! That's unreal.
How am I supposed to sleep now?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kg1595 said:


> FYI:  There is a ton of new clothes.
> 
> Also, villagers can teach you cooking recipes when you visit them.


I'm going shoppin now hold up


----------



## FoxFeathers

Cosmic-chan said:


> *WE CAN STORE DIYS NOW !!! FINALLY !!!*


OMG YES


----------



## stiitches

I can't find himmmmmmm (brewster)  I've planted two gyroids


----------



## AccfSally

AccfSally said:


> As soon as I went into my house lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410164





Spoiler



I forgot to mention earlier, but while she was visiting me. We played a little card game and I won an outfit (forgot the name).


----------



## th8827

stiitches said:


> I can't find himmmmmmm (brewster)  I've planted two gyroids





Spoiler



You don't need to plant Gyroids. Visit Blathers, then visit a Kapp'n island.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

AccfSally said:


> As soon as I went into my house lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410164


OMG THAT HAPPENED WITH ME AND KAKBUKI


----------



## Rosch

Personality types and hobbies of new villagers:

*Sasha *- Lazy, Fashion, Type B
*Ione *- Normal, Fashion, Type B
*Tiansheng *- Jock, Fitness, Type B
*Shino *- Peppy, Education, Type A
*Marlo *- Cranky, Education, Type B
*Petri *- Snooty, Education, Type A
*Cephalobot *- Smug, Play, Type B
*Quinn *- Sisterly - Education, Type A


----------



## stiitches

th8827 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to plant Gyroids. Visit Blathers, then visit a Kapp'n island.


But Blathers hasn't mentioned Brewster


----------



## th8827

stiitches said:


> But Blathers hasn't mentioned Brewster





Spoiler



I heard some people mention that you need to finish at least one Museum section. Not sure if it is true, though.


----------



## kayleee

THE NEW NOOK MILES ITEMS……. THE GAZEBO…………….. I’m in love


----------



## gaylittlekat

Is there a special thread to put new items found? If so I just found a really cute one in a balloon present! Edit: Adding a picture actually 


Spoiler: Sandwich plate meal


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Anyone know if we have to finish Harv's unlocks before we can get styled by Harriet?


----------



## Sholee

stiitches said:


> But Blathers hasn't mentioned Brewster



have you donated at least 1 piece of art and 1 diving sea creature?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

kayleee said:


> THE NEW NOOK MILES ITEMS……. THE GAZEBO…………….. I’m in love


There's so many good ones..I'm getting so many ideas for my island. I just hope we can change the looks for some.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Anyone know if we have to finish Harv's unlocks before we can get styled by Harriet?


Just discorved you only have to build one shop !


----------



## Sanaki

Cosmic-chan said:


> *WE CAN STORE DIYS NOW !!! FINALLY !!!*


Absolutely groundbreaking lol my old towns were always littered with them D:


----------



## peachycrossing9

THERE IS SO MUCH CUTE STUFF OMG. Someone linked this in a stream I was watching. ONLY LOOK IF YOU WANT SPOILERS OF NEW ITEMS.... 

NEW STUFFFFFF

Idk if anyone has already posted this elsewhere, but please enjoy becoming overwhelmed like I did


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cosmic-chan said:


> There's so many good ones..I'm getting so many ideas for my island. I just hope we can change the looks for some.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> 
> Just discorved you only have to build one shop !



Yay haha thanks for letting me know : D


----------



## stiitches

Sholee said:


> have you donated at least 1 piece of art and 1 diving sea creature?


Oh, I haven't! Thank you!


----------



## kayleee

Celeste has new DIYs!! I just got one for a yellow star rug!


----------



## Sanaki

peachycrossing9 said:


> THERE IS SO MUCH CUTE STUFF OMG. Someone linked this in a stream I was watching. ONLY LOOK IF YOU WANT SPOILERS OF NEW ITEMS....
> 
> NEW STUFFFFFF
> 
> Idk if anyone has already posted this elsewhere, but please enjoy becoming overwhelmed like I did


Omg those zen shelfing things.. everything here is so amazing! Looking at everything is just sparking so many ideas.. EVERYTHING IS SO CUTEEE


----------



## dude98

I forgot about the shimmy thing you can do. Shame we can't knock on the wall. I would've loved to do that


----------



## Cascade

A new item in the middle


----------



## peachycrossing9

Sanaki said:


> Omg those zen shelfing things.. everything here is so amazing! Looking at everything is just sparking so many ideas.. EVERYTHING IS SO CUTEEE



I KNOW. My brain has got so much inspo in it that I think it's broken


----------



## MrFrond

Rosch said:


> Personality types and hobbies of new villagers:
> 
> *Sasha *- Lazy, Fashion, Type B
> *Ione *- Normal, Fashion, Type B
> *Tiansheng *- Jock, Fitness, Type B
> *Shino *- Peppy, Education, Type A
> *Marlo *- Cranky, Education, Type B
> *Petri *- Snooty, Education, Type A
> *Cephalobot *- Smug, Play, Type B
> *Quinn *- Sisterly - Education, Type A



What about the returning villagers? Namely Roswell?


----------



## gaylittlekat

Cascade said:


> View attachment 410223
> A new item in the middle


Well that's terrifying.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

peachycrossing9 said:


> THERE IS SO MUCH CUTE STUFF OMG. Someone linked this in a stream I was watching. ONLY LOOK IF YOU WANT SPOILERS OF NEW ITEMS....
> 
> NEW STUFFFFFF
> 
> Idk if anyone has already posted this elsewhere, but please enjoy becoming overwhelmed like I did


Please...the swords are so cool but, the unicorn bags and the bear bags..the wig with the bow..the chandilers..omg..I'm so overwhelmed..how do I even obtain it all..


----------



## Noctis

LeAckerman said:


> I just found out you can clap along to kappns song b y pressing A



pressing b, y, and x also gives your different reactions.


----------



## satine

Cascade said:


> View attachment 410223
> A new item in the middle



well that's mildly alarming to see at first/before realizing what it is lol!!!


----------



## Rosch

MrFrond said:


> What about the returning villagers? Namely Roswell?





Rosch said:


> Personality types and hobbies of new villagers:
> 
> *Sasha *- Lazy, Fashion, Type B
> *Ione *- Normal, Fashion, Type B
> *Tiansheng *- Jock, Fitness, Type B
> *Shino *- Peppy, Education, Type A
> *Marlo *- Cranky, Education, Type B
> *Petri *- Snooty, Education, Type A
> *Cephalobot *- Smug, Play, Type B
> *Quinn *- Sisterly - Education, Type A


Personality types and hobbies of returning villagers:

*Zoe *- Normal, Education, Type B
*Rio *- Peppy, Music, Type B
*Azalea *- Snooty, Nature, Type B
*Faith *- Sisterly, Music, Type B
*Chabwick *- Lazy, Play, Type A
*Ace *- Jock, Nature, Type A
*Frett *- Cranky, Music, Type B
*Roswell *- Smug, Nature, Type A


----------



## misstayleigh

Are you able to customize your fences? It says in my DIYs the vertical fence is customizable but I can’t customize it. I have 33 DIY kits and 10 fences hmm


----------



## Bunlily

does anyone know where to find the crops?


----------



## Sanaki

Bunlily said:


> does anyone know where to find the crops?





Spoiler



I just bought tomato starts from Leif


----------



## Mokuren

Omg the little party lights! Ans I got the torii arch as the first new item Aaaaaah


----------



## Noctis

Bunlily said:


> does anyone know where to find the crops?


I got carrots from leif


----------



## FoxFeathers

Does anyone know if flowers wilt now? What with the ordinances?


----------



## vanivon

so it looks like, aside from the raffle box (which i have spent like 10,000 bells on already help me) the main draw of redd being in harv's co-op is that every art piece he sells there is........... genuine (surprise surprise for him!) either that, or i've just been getting astoundingly lucky with what he's put out so far.


Bunlily said:


> does anyone know where to find the crops?


you can buy seeds from leif or find crops sprouted on kapp'n islands!


----------



## ~Kilza~

misstayleigh said:


> Are you able to customize your fences? It says in my DIYs the vertical fence is customizable but I can’t customize it. I have 33 DIY kits and 10 fences hmm


Did you purchase "Custom Fencing in a Flash" from the Nook Stop?


----------



## misstayleigh

~Kilza~ said:


> Did you purchase "Custom Fencing in a Flash" from the Nook Stop?


HA nope!!! that should solve it!! thank you bestie <3


----------



## Noctis

Spoiler














kicks had some new items you can hold


----------



## Cosmic-chan

kayleee said:


> Celeste has new DIYs!! I just got one for a yellow star rug!


SHARE IT WITH ME WTF


----------



## ahbramey

vanivon said:


> so it looks like, aside from the raffle box (which i have spent like 10,000 bells on already help me) the main draw of redd being in harv's co-op is that every art piece he sells there is........... genuine (surprise surprise for him!) either that, or i've just been getting astoundingly lucky with what he's put out so far.
> 
> you can buy seeds from leif or find crops sprouted on kapp'n islands!





Spoiler



All of the art I've seen at Redd's so far has been fake LOL


----------



## Rosch

NPCs that can randomly visit the cafe: Sable, Mabel, Wilbur, Daisy Mae, Resetti, Don, K.K., Kicks, Saharah, Label, Leif, Celeste, Flick, C.J.
Other NPCs not listed require their amiibo.


----------



## vanivon

ahbramey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All of the art I've seen at Redd's so far has been fake LOL


LMAO HAS IT.......... i guess i just got mad lucky then <3 i gave redd too much credit all he's good for is the raffle then


----------



## Void_M0th

How do you get the crops to cook? I haven't found a way yet...


----------



## Hay

Is there already variations out for the new nook mile items? I don’t wanna buy the items before I see all the colors


----------



## misstayleigh

rip i still can’t find the custom fence update but that is a tomorrow me problem


----------



## RollingAntony

Rosch said:


> NPCs that can randomly visit the cafe: Sable, Mabel, Wilbur, Daisy Mae, Resetti, Don, K.K., Kicks, Saharah, Label, Leif, Celeste, Flick, C.J.
> Other NPCs not listed require their amiibo.


Thanks for that info. Apologies for bothering you Rosch, but do you know if that means that other characters may only apppear for buying coffee to go? Since we saw Isabelle visiting the Roost on the Direct, I'm surprised to not see her listed.


----------



## Sanaki

Void_M0th said:


> How do you get the crops to cook? I haven't found a way yet...


Leif sells the starts


----------



## Void_M0th

Sanaki said:


> Leif sells the starts


Omg thank you so much!


----------



## kayleee

Cosmic-chan said:


> SHARE IT WITH ME WTF





Spoiler









!!!!


----------



## floatingzoo

I'm honestly shocked! Has Nintendo said anything about the update releasing early? I'd love to start playing, but I'm worried there could be bugs or glitches in it. I might end up waiting anyway so I can start the adventure with my nephew tomorrow! Is anyone else thinking about waiting?


----------



## TalviSyreni

Blimey, I log off last night thinking tomorrow (today) will be the eve of the big update and I wake up and log back on and find it's dropped a day early, Nintendo you cheeky little so and so's! Sadly I'll have to wait until I finish work to finally experience the big update in all it's glory. To everyone who has started playing it, I hope you guys enjoy it, it's definitely been worth the wait!


----------



## Orius

Man, what the actual heck. lol Totally messed up my schedule, would ya, Nintendo?! 

Ah well, all's well that ends well. I'm happy for the update being early, even if it means that I had to disappoint quite a few people in my giveaway thread in the process... Looking forward to the new stuff!


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Hopped on Nooklink to snag some new items and there's going to be an island newspaper now. Nothing there yet but it looks like it's going to be cute!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so do we have a number for the total amount of wearable/holdables in the game now?

out of storage curiosity


----------



## vanivon

unlocked takeout coffee from brewster's! it's good for 3 sips and each sip gives you 1 food point.

also harv installs an ABD on his island a few days in or so so you can "do a capitalism." incredibly handy thank you harv


----------



## MelodyRivers

Is this new? Got it from Whitney when she paid me a visit



Spoiler


----------



## petaI

are these super adorable bags new?? i need them!!!! 



Spoiler: CUTE


----------



## ~Kilza~

MelodyRivers said:


> Is this new? Got it from Whitney when she paid me a visit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410243


Yes, that was added in this update!


----------



## ryuk

Spoiler: .








… that is all

actually i have a question, the chef diy isn’t showing up for me. is it bc i just unlocked kk/terraforming after restarting & am also currently in may of 2020 in game? that wouldn’t really make sense tho bc i was able to unlock a lot of the other nook mile stuff like the hair, pro camera app, new nook mile items etc. also kapp’n hasn’t shown up yet and blathers hasn’t mentioned brewster

i’m overwhelmed lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

vanivon said:


> also harv installs an ABD on his island a few days in or so so you can "do a capitalism."


absolutely disgusting

and in public, no less


----------



## DukeSR8

Got the update and first thing I did was download all the Nook Miles stuff (curious if the shed and the other DIY available or if they rotate daily), I was a little annoyed that they still force you to 're-enter every time you downloaded an app upgrade and the new app seems to be kinda useless since it didn't go off.

Next thing, talk to Blathers, get a free photo and off to Harv's after gifting everyone. Got Redd's stall paid off and tried to trigger Harriet's first hairstyle but she wouldn't give it for some reason. A little strange but I shrugged it off, thinking that I need to wait for tomorrow.

After that, time for talk with the annoying announcer (who became even more annoying to me in the update) to fix the Night Owl ordinance and gave Tom 700,000 Bells to expand my storage. Afterwards, I did the stretches (is it just me or is there an input delay in this minigame?).

Finally went to Kappn and learned mashing B is the way to skip his songs, found Brewster and a Golden Gear Tower DIY card. Went back to Blathers to tell him I found his friend, and tried to take another tour but it's once per day (SHAME).

Hoping the new achievements aren't too high to complete since I aim to complete them all (nearly completed all of the launch achievements by now).


----------



## LambdaDelta

DukeSR8 said:


> Hoping the new achievements aren't too high to complete


they're some pretty tall orders, from what I saw

cooking milestone first goal is like 300 meals, iirc. just for an example


----------



## ~Kilza~

DukeSR8 said:


> Hoping the new achievements aren't too high to complete since I aim to complete them all (nearly completed all of the launch achievements by now).


You can be the judge of that. Here's the list of new achievements and the unlock points for each one:


Spoiler




 *Writing A Cookbook?* - Collect cooking DIY recipes, unlocks at 10/30/50
 *Mmm-Mmm-Miles!* - Cook items with DIY recipes, unlocks at 300/500/1000/2000/3000
 *Nice To Meet You, Gyroid!* - Dig up gyroids, unlocks at 300
 *Gyroid Getter* - Collect different kinds of gyroids, unlocks at 5/15/20
 *Sprout Out Loud* - Plant vegetable starts, unlocks at 5/20/50/100/200
 *Executive Producer* - Harvest vegetables, unlocks at 10/50/150/500/1000
 *Set Sail for Adventure* - Sail with Kapp'n, unlocks at 3/10/20/30/50
 *Come Home to the Roost* - Drink coffee at The Roost, unlocks at 5/10/20/30/50
 *Stretch to Refresh!* - Join group stretching (only once per day), unlocks at 3/10/20/30/50


----------



## petrichr

misstayleigh said:


> rip i still can’t find the custom fence update but that is a tomorrow me problem


It's in the Nook Miles section of the ABD in the town hall


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I NEED TO HEAR THIS


----------



## petrichr

Seems to be a fair bit of unannounced clothing items added? Only Day 1 I've found the Checkered School Skirt (x6 colours) in Able's and Twisted Hachimaki (white, unsure if other variations) gifted by Ankha. EDIT: Full image link to new items


----------



## kayleee

Redd is visiting my island and he had two new furniture items in stock; some sort of meeting-room desk (i forget the exact name) and a small clothing rack


----------



## PacV

Thank God i just got Cephalobot! YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

PacV said:


> Thank God i just got Cephalobot! YESSSS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 410247


YOU GOT THE CARDS ALREADY?? HOW??


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Cosmic-chan said:


> YOU GOT THE CARDS ALREADY?? HOW??



you don’t need the amiibo cards they show up on mystery island and in the campsite

the spawn rate seems to be favorable (though that part is just anecdotal)


----------



## PacV

Cosmic-chan said:


> YOU GOT THE CARDS ALREADY?? HOW??



No cards but Mystery Island!


----------



## piichinu

what the... its staircase time


----------



## Hanif1807

Is it just me? but after the update, the loading time feels slightly longer than before

Nevertheless, i really love this update


----------



## Maymeows16

PacV said:


> No cards but Mystery Island!


Did it take you long to get him? I barely found out about the update releasing early and didn't know they would be in Mystery Islands. I really want Cephalabot and I'd rather get him like that then dealing with finding cards ono


----------



## Khaelis

Maymeows16 said:


> Did it take you long to get him? I barely found out about the update releasing early and didn't know they would be in Mystery Islands. I really want Cephalabot and I'd rather get him like that then dealing with finding cards ono



Statistically, octopi villagers are the most common on mystery islands. 1 in 35 chance to get octopi, then you have a 1 in 4 chance of getting the desired octopus villager.

Same logic applies to any other villager:

1 in 35 chance of the desired species, then 1 in X to obtain the desired villager, X being the number of that species.


----------



## PacV

Maymeows16 said:


> Did it take you long to get him? I barely found out about the update releasing early and didn't know they would be in Mystery Islands. I really want Cephalabot and I'd rather get him like that then dealing with finding cards ono



It took me 11 Tickets.


----------



## Maymeows16

Khaelis said:


> Statistically, octopi villagers are the most common on mystery islands. 1 in 35 chance to get octopi, then you have a 1 in 4 chance of getting the desired octopus villager.
> 
> Same logic applies to any other villager:
> 
> 1 in 35 chance of the desired species, then 1 in X to obtain the desired villager, X being the number of that species.


Thank you you much! I've never hunted for them since I always traded in Nookazon but I think I'll try and get him at Mystery Islands C:


----------



## tokkio

they added new kk slider songs!!


----------



## cool sword

has anyone been able to get to the dlc island for decoration? i forgot how to do it lol


----------



## Void_M0th

Plaza color options when you go see Cyrus, I saw someone was curious if there were options. This Arch cost 5,200 to change. [ANCHOR=]



Spoiler: New nook item color options







[/ANCHOR]


----------



## peachycrossing9

cool sword said:


> has anyone been able to get to the dlc island for decoration? i forgot how to do it lol



That's not available yet.


----------



## Mad Aly

Wow, this thread blew up like crazy in just a few hours!

Has anyone been able to get any other crops besides wheat from Leif? I haven't, since Leif has only been selling me wheat so far, even after I time traveled. I was pretty sure he would sell all the crops year-round...


----------



## peachycrossing9

Mad Aly said:


> Wow, this thread blew up like crazy in just a few hours!
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any other crops besides wheat from Leif? I haven't, since Leif has only been selling me wheat so far, even after I time traveled. I was pretty sure he would sell all the crops year-round...



I'm only getting wheat and potato starts from him. But I think you can find the other crops when you visit mystery islands with Kapp'n? That's what I saw on twitter anyways xD.


----------



## lackless

Mad Aly said:


> Wow, this thread blew up like crazy in just a few hours!
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any other crops besides wheat from Leif? I haven't, since Leif has only been selling me wheat so far, even after I time traveled. I was pretty sure he would sell all the crops year-round?



I think there may be some issue with the TT and the campground. All my campgrounds showed a different set of items around when my actual day hit midnight, but now I’ve been TTing and they don’t refresh the selection, so maybe it’s locked to your actual day? If not I’ve probably just been heinously unlucky. I don’t have any wheat LOL


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my god, this is exactly the kind of news I love to wake up to!! two of my lectures for the day have also been cancelled so I think it’s a sign i need to just sit down and play this update… oh the timing


----------



## Mad Aly

peachycrossing9 said:


> I'm only getting wheat and potato starts from him. But I think you can find the other crops when you visit mystery islands with Kapp'n? That's what I saw on twitter anyways xD.


Hmm, interesting... And that seems possible. I haven't done a boat tour yet.



lackless said:


> I think there may be some issue with the TT and the campground. All my campgrounds showed a different set of items around when my actual day hit midnight, but now I’ve been TTing and they don’t refresh the selection, so maybe it’s locked to your actual day? If not I’ve probably just been heinously unlucky. I don’t have any wheat LOL


Oh, maybe. Though, I really hope not! I'll just keep trying, I guess... If TTing isn't a problem, then maybe I've just been super unlucky as well, haha!


----------



## Mokuren

I got sugar cane from a mystery sland with kappa. Ah I am so hyped still haha what a nice suprise indeed!


----------



## saramew

peachycrossing9 said:


> I'm only getting wheat and potato starts from him. But I think you can find the other crops when you visit mystery islands with Kapp'n? That's what I saw on twitter anyways xD.


I got carrots and sugarcane from Leif!


----------



## vanivon

Mad Aly said:


> Wow, this thread blew up like crazy in just a few hours!
> 
> Has anyone been able to get any other crops besides wheat from Leif? I haven't, since Leif has only been selling me wheat so far, even after I time traveled. I was pretty sure he would sell all the crops year-round...


i had potatoes and sugarcane! he and the other shops rotate their stock once a week (not sure if it's the same day for everyone, but their stock refreshed for me Monday). like someone said too you can also find the other crops fully grown on kapp'n islands!


----------



## Bilaz

I’m honestly so relieved
the new furniture
while lovely, is mostly not my style
I'm so relieved I don't have to overhaul my entire island
now I can enjoy the contenttt


----------



## FlimsyAxe

My current feelings with the update now is between wanting to see spoilers and not wanting to see spoilers lol. I'll probably take my time in unlocking all the new nook miles stuff and the shops at Harvey's so I don't get overwhelmed on what to do first.


----------



## Orius

Man, now that I've stopped time-traveling since the update, it feels like a breath of fresh air. Everything feels new now. Brewster's won't arrive till tomorrow, my new storage update will take time too, and even the ordinance won't happen till the next day either. Everything feels slower now, and it's not too bad... I get to finally enjoy island life without rushing all the time!


----------



## Khaelis

lackless said:


> I think there may be some issue with the TT and the campground. All my campgrounds showed a different set of items around when my actual day hit midnight, but now I’ve been TTing and they don’t refresh the selection, so maybe it’s locked to your actual day? If not I’ve probably just been heinously unlucky. I don’t have any wheat LOL



I found wheat on a Kapp'n tour, as well as tomatoes and potatoes.


----------



## Rosch

Sea critters you need to fish for recipes:

*Horse Mackerel *- aji fry,
*Anchovy *- anchoas al ajillo / sardines in oil
*Barred Knifejaw *- barred knifejaw carpaccio
*Carp *- carp on a cutting board (Given by lazy villagers)
*Scallop *- carpaccio di capesante (Given by any villager)
*Blue Marlin *- carpaccio di martin blu
*Salmon *- carpaccio di salmone / poke / salmon bagel sandwich / salmon sandwich
*Sea Bass *- grilled sea bass with herbs (part of the recipe pack) / sea bass pie
*Red Snapper *- pesce all'acqua pazza
*Olive Flounder *- sautéed olive flounder
*Tiger Prawn *- seafood ajillo (Given by any villager) / seafood pizza (Given by any villager)
*Squid *- seafood ajillo (Given by any villager) / seafood salad (Given by any villager) / squid-ink curry / squid-ink spaghetti
*Sweet Shrimp *- seafood salad (Given by any villager)
*Seaweed *- seaweed soup (part of the recipe pack)
*Dab *- karei no nitsuke

To learn the recipes, just fish them. I caught an Anchovy then it gave me both recipes.


----------



## Sanaki

oops wrong quote lol but as far as the crop question goes up above..

Only tomatoes so far for me


----------



## DaviddivaD

Rosch said:


> Sea critters you need to fish for recipes:
> 
> *Horse Mackerel *- aji fry,
> *Anchovy *- anchoas al ajillo / sardines in oil
> *Barred Knifejaw *- barred knifejaw carpaccio
> *Carp *- carp on a cutting board
> *Scallop *- carpaccio di capesante
> *Blue Marlin *- carpaccio di martin blu
> *Salmon *- carpaccio di salmone / poke
> *Sea *Bass - grilled sea bass with herbs
> *Red Snapper *- pesce all'acqua pazza
> *Olive Flounder *- sautéed olive flounder
> *Tiger Prawn *- seafood ajillo
> *Squid *- seafood salad
> *Seaweed *- seaweed soup



How do you get the DIY recipes?


----------



## Sara?

I dont know if someone has mentioned it but check your nook app phone  i guess it updated while i was asleep hahaha it has the island newspaper and it updated the catalog.

PS: the new items are also in the app !!

PS2: they are all super adorable and love them all but they are literally only 6 items ..... i expected more somehow-.-


----------



## Rosch

DaviddivaD said:


> How do you get the DIY recipes?


By fishing the specific fish required by the recipe, the character will automatically learn it.


----------



## vanivon

so Katrina can either give you a general fortune, or tell you your friendship level with one of your villagers. you can only check one villager a day, though, the same way you can only check your luck once a day. handy if you want to see how close you are to a villager photograph! 

also Cornimer is back and i am terrified mildly <3 he gave me acorns so i should be thankful i guess


----------



## Khaelis

Something I've noticed about Kapp'n's tours:

They always seem to have a message in a bottle, and they appear to have a reasonably high chance of containing a DIY you do not currently have learned.


----------



## Raz

Haven't read a single line of text in the thread, just woke up, it's 5AM here and I saw a message on my phone "THE UPDATE IS LIVE", and I was like "what, how? It should be available like, 12 hours from now!"

Then I turned my switch on, and saw that I didn't have space to download the update. Quickly archived Splatoon 2 (dead game is dead) and I'm now watching the download progress bar fill up. 

What a time to be alive!


----------



## Mokuren

vanivon said:


> so Katrina can either give you a general fortune, or tell you your friendship level with one of your villagers. you can only check one villager a day, though, the same way you can only check your luck once a day. handy if you want to see how close you are to a villager photograph!
> 
> also Cornimer is back and i am terrified mildly <3 he gave me acorns so i should be thankful i guess
> View attachment 410260



Omg CORNIMER I love this detail so much!


----------



## DaviddivaD

Rosch said:


> By fishing the specific fish required by the recipe, the character will automatically learn it.



Interesting... 

I just started downloading the update now. 1 hour and 13 minutes to go.


----------



## Biancasbotique

I didnt' get announcement from Isabelle and nothing is happening with the update help. I got some features but no ordinances no kappn...its weird..


----------



## porkpie28

Oh my god I am so happy to woke up to the news going to play it now


----------



## vanivon

so i think they might have increased the rate of getting trash while fishing to make the beautiful island ordinance more appealing; i'm on a kapp'n island right now and fished up two tires (one in a river and one in the ocean) in the span of about a minute. which is two tires more than i've ever fished in acnh ever


----------



## Khaelis

Biancasbotique said:


> I didnt' get announcement from Isabelle and nothing is happening with the update help. I got some features but no ordinances no kappn...its weird..



Are you still in "tutorial mode"? Seems like most of Version 2.0's content is locked behind having K.K. Slider visit you for the first time.


----------



## Wickel

I'm downloading now! The update is so big that I had to delete some games from my switch


----------



## Khaelis

Wickel said:


> I'm downloading now! The update is so big that I had to delete some games from my switch



I find it so strange how people run out of space on their Nintendo Switch. I still have 280GB left on my SD card.. XD


----------



## ReeBear

ooft i'm still half asleep, but update is downloaded owo


----------



## Wickel

Khaelis said:


> I find it so strange how people run out of space on their Nintendo Switch. I still have 280GB left on my SD card.. XD



I don't have an SD card, just the amount of space it came with.. so I'm constantly archiving stuff lol. Although my most-played games are all physical so they don't take up a lot of space at least  But yeah, I should get an SD Card someday.


----------



## Khaelis

Wickel said:


> I don't have an SD card, just the amount of space it came with.. so I'm constantly archiving stuff lol. Although my most-played games are all physical so they don't take up a lot of space at least  But yeah, I should get an SD Card someday.



You should, they're honestly not that expensive (as long as you're not from Canada.. my 400GB mSD card was like 140$, but I bought it because COVID). There are a lot of decently priced 128-200GB cards out there by SanDisk, Samsung and Kingston.


----------



## Junalt

Biancasbotique said:


> I didnt' get announcement from Isabelle and nothing is happening with the update help. I got some features but no ordinances no kappn...its weird..



Does your island have a 3 star rating and have you donated at least one of each item including deep sea creature to Blathers? I heard talk this might be the requirement.


----------



## Rinpane

What? The 2.0.0 update really came out last night? I’m not dreaming?! Well now my frustration at being unable to go back to sleep is evaporated because 2.0.0!


----------



## Sara?

Mokuren said:


> Omg CORNIMER I love this detail so much!


I am not even going to read it because i want to experience this first hand but your reaction to the comment to katrina id all i need, gives me hope


----------



## Biancasbotique

Khaelis said:


> Are you still in "tutorial mode"? Seems like most of Version 2.0's content is locked behind having K.K. Slider visit you for the first time.



That must be it. I dont have KK slider visit me yet. Yikes! Thanks for you advice!!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Junalt said:


> Does your island have a 3 star rating and have you donated at least one of each item including deep sea creature to Blathers? I heard talk this might be the requirement.



I dont have yet...I did donation to Blathers so i got art museum now also but i donthva the rating ...so now I have to do it...thanks for all your advice


----------



## azurill

Wickel said:


> I'm downloading now! The update is so big that I had to delete some games from my switch


I had to do the same thing. Really didn’t want to but oh well.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Has anyone seen any new clothing items? I'm really hoping there are some! (Not including bags or shoes from Kicks)


----------



## Raz

My first interaction with Harvey was GOLDEN

Hahahha his island surely gives the "Socialist Paradise" vibes, and his dialogs, I mean, this is AWESOME


----------



## patchworkbunny

I'm so excited. The update dropped in the middle of the night for me and I have to work today...but it's so hard not looking to see what's new.


----------



## Merumeruki

I can finally store my DIYs cards in storage and not have them litter around everywhere..


----------



## JellyBeans

probably not going to get a chance to download it for another half hour or so but reading through this thread and all the others on the site… i am so excited! it looks like there’s so many little hidden things that weren’t revealed in the video and I’m so ready to discover them all. so much for the productive day i was going to have ahead of taking the weekend off..


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

is it confirmed if you can store gyroids in the café or work in the café? Anyone that tt?


----------



## Khaelis

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> is it confirmed if you can store gyroids in the café or work in the café? Anyone that tt?



There's no point in storing them with Brewster when we have a literal storage in our homes with a capacity of 5,000 items. :b


----------



## Raz

Trying to avoid spoilers so, I won't be posting on the thread anymore (some people have already advanced a week or more, apparently), but one thing I was surprised by it was that you can only complete one of the Harv's island's projects at a time. I thought you could simply pay for all of them at the same time, but you have to wait. 

Also, Redd was on my island, and he was selling two new items (I won't spoil what he was selling but one of the items will probably be very popular, even though it's not customizable - maybe Reese and Cyrus can customize it?). And I got a new diy on my island as well.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I was stoaked this morning when it said updating, it must have dropped sometime last night and downloaded while I was asleep, thank goodness, I leave it docked to charge at night. However, I also get to do the early bird shift at work so I probably won't actually be able to experience anything till my break sometime around noon. Oh well, work a split shift so I get a good two-hour break to make up for it. After reading a few pages to confirm I was not just seeing things and it was the true update, I probably won't visit much anymore. I want to find things out myself, and I don't prefer to time travel, but play the game as intended or I get burned out, just me.


----------



## b100ming

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler: Harv's Island RVs
> 
> 
> 
> All the RVs cost 100,000 IGB to build. You're only able to build one RV per day.


Time travel here I come!


----------



## Dracule

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Has anyone seen any new clothing items? I'm really hoping there are some! (Not including bags or shoes from Kicks)


I’m pretty sure there were a couple in that master list someone linked in this thread. I’m almost positive there were several pieces of clothing that I was like, “wait… I’ve never seen this,” and I’ve gone through most clothing extensively. 

If you look at the beginning of the master list for 2.0 where all the bags are, there should be quite a few clothing pieces strewn in. Again, I think most—if not all—are new.


----------



## AccfSally

Spoiler



I found Poppy cooking up a recipe at her house.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Has anyone seen any new clothing items? I'm really hoping there are some! (Not including bags or shoes from Kicks)


There’s tons


----------



## Wickel

AccfSally said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I found Poppy cooking up a recipe at her house.
> 
> View attachment 410348View attachment 410349



Does she give you the recipe?


----------



## AccfSally

Wickel said:


> Does she give you the recipe?



Yes!


Spoiler


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: ipad


----------



## Rosch

*List of NEW Seasonal DIYs:*


Spoiler: NEW Seasonal DIYs



Young-Spring Bamboo Season:
*light bamboo bath mat *- balloon
*yellow bamboo mat* - balloon

Cherry Blossom Season:
*cherry-blossom rug *- balloon

Acorn/Pinecone Season:
*acorn rug *- balloon

Halloween:
*spooky cookies *- from villagers/balloon

Maple Season:
*maple-leaf rug *- balloon

Winter:
*frozen fence *- balloon
*frozen floor tiles *- balloon
*Frozen mini snowperson *- given by Snowboy

Ornament Season:
*giant ornament *- balloon
*ornament crown *- balloon
*ornament garland *- balloon
*ornament table lamp *- balloon
*ornament tree *- balloon



*List of Personality-Exclusive DIYs:*
You can only get certain recipes from certain villager personalities. I believe these can be obtained from bottles too. I got the _golden piggy bank DIY _from a boat tour island.


Spoiler: Villager Personality-Exclusive DIYs



*Peppy:*
box-shaped seat
festival-lantern set
foxtail
golden bathtub
golden urn
shell music box
wooden box

*Normal:*
golden garden bunny
golden piggy bank
golden vase
nice branch
stacked shopping baskets

*Snooty:*
imperial pot
medium wooden partition
pile of cash
project table
small wooden partition
tree-stump rug
wooden music box

*Sisterly/Uchi:*
gear apparatus
gear tower
golden gear apparatus
golden gear tower
golden meter and pipes
tension-pole rack

*Lazy:*
carp on a cutting board
forbidden altar
golden altar
pile of cardboard boxes
stacked fish containers

*Jock:*
gold-nugget mining car
golden samurai suit
skateboard wall rack
stacked bottle crates
wooden field sign

*Cranky:*
dark bamboo bath mat
dharma
golden decorative plate
golden dharma
green bamboo mat
mini golden dharma
senmaizuke barrel
stacked senmaizuke barrels

*Smug:*
decayed tree
golden plate armor
golden wristwatch
open wooden shelves
plate armor



*Celeste New DIYs*


Spoiler



starry-skies rug
yellow star rug


----------



## JKDOS

You can get more than 1 wasp and 1 item per day on NMT islands now


----------



## skarmoury

with most of my work done for the day (hopefully anyway, unless one of my mates needs me all of a sudden), i can FINALLY kick back and relax the rest of the night with ACNH. super excited for everything! I’ve skimmed through the thread but not thoroughly so im sure there are TONS of things left for me to discover ❤


----------



## Raz

Oh, just a heads up for Time Travelers:

If you're using the Nooklink App, the newly added Island Journal won't work correctly if you change your date and time settings


----------



## Altarium

Not to be dramatic but the storage shed literally changed my life


----------



## Blueskyy

I checked a Target close to me that opened at 7 am today (a day early) to see if cards would be out, but they had nothing out on display. I’m going to check again tomorrow before work. I’d be interested to see if anyone somehow got some early in store!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

So... HHP? Is that still coming out tomorrow? Seems odd they'd give us the update but not the expansion?


----------



## Moritz

Sloom Lagoon said:


> So... HHP? Is that still coming out tomorrow? Seems odd they'd give us the update but not the expansion?


I believe the update came early so that the DLC could come out on time.
Because if the DLC came out at midnight on the 5th for Australia like it should do, it would have been unplayable due 2.0 not being due to hit until something like 10am there


----------



## windloft

Sloom Lagoon said:


> So... HHP? Is that still coming out tomorrow? Seems odd they'd give us the update but not the expansion?


pretty sure it'll be coming out tomorrow : i'd imagine they thought releasing both the update AND the expansion pack would've overwhelmed people w/ what to do.


----------



## deSPIRIA

This is a stupid question but are the new villagers locked behind story progression? I reset and i'm at the point of selling land to island hop but i havent invited k.k. (which counts as the end credits i think) so idk how that affects things


----------



## nammie

lungs said:


> This is a stupid question but are the new villagers locked behind story progression? I reset and i'm at the point of selling land to island hop but i havent invited k.k. (which counts as the end credits i think) so idk how that affects things


Don't think so, I saw a screenshot on reddit where someone got the new villagers as their starter 2: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/qmcl4h


----------



## Pannacotta

One pricey luxuary car.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Pannacotta said:


> One pricey luxuary car.View attachment 410387


I can't help but think that's Marlo's style lol


----------



## Rosch

Apparently, there are mentions of the HHP update already available in some regions: Japan, New Zealand and Australia namely. Can someone from these regions confirm?


----------



## b100ming

skweegee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a mystery island that's just a regular island with my own island's native fruit? Never seen that before in any mystery tours I've done pre-update! Thanks, Kapp'n! Off to a bit of an unlucky start here... On the bright side, I now have the required gyroid fragments, I've found Brewster, I found a new DIY (Rose Bed), and I was able to bring home a few fully grown bushes for my island, so it's not all bad! Plus, there's still a ton more content for me to mess around with.


That’s the first tour I think. Brewsters island


----------



## Sara?

My goodness update early my amiibo cards arrive just now, ( I already have many repetitive lol) and i need to go pick up 6 more packs in the store . What a day !


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Rosch said:


> Personality types and hobbies of new villagers:
> 
> *Sasha *- Lazy, Fashion, Type B
> *Ione *- Normal, Fashion, Type B
> *Tiansheng *- Jock, Fitness, Type B
> *Shino *- Peppy, Education, Type A
> *Marlo *- Cranky, Education, Type B
> *Petri *- Snooty, Education, Type A
> *Cephalobot *- Smug, Play, Type B
> *Quinn *- Sisterly - Education, Type A





Rosch said:


> Personality types and hobbies of returning villagers:
> 
> *Zoe *- Normal, Education, Type B
> *Rio *- Peppy, Music, Type B
> *Azalea *- Snooty, Nature, Type B
> *Faith *- Sisterly, Music, Type B
> *Chabwick *- Lazy, Play, Type A
> *Ace *- Jock, Nature, Type A
> *Frett *- Cranky, Music, Type B
> *Roswell *- Smug, Nature, Type A



Kinda surprised the New Villagers have mostly Education. I wonder if there was a general lack of education in older villagers compared to other hobbies. I should really look into this honestly out of curiousity.
Frett has Music... this makes me seriously reconsider him. Music and Play are the cutest hobbies.


----------



## JKDOS

Pannacotta said:


> One pricey luxuary car.View attachment 410387



I'm speechless


----------



## TalviSyreni

Rosch said:


> Apparently, there are mentions of the HHP update already available in some regions: Japan, New Zealand and Australia namely. Can someone from these regions confirm?


Someone posted a screenshot of their first visit to archipelago on Reddit and they confirmed they are in Australia so it looks like that portion of the update is unlocked via whatever timezone you're currently in.


----------



## gaylittlekat

Anyone know all the color ways of the pergola? I am trying to avoid spoilers the best I can so sorry if it's already been posted lol.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Anyone else notice that villager requests have greatly increased in amount? I’ve already had three today and I started playing at 8am! (It’s 11am right now)


----------



## Neurotiker

gaylittlekat said:


> Anyone know all the color ways of the pergola? I am trying to avoid spoilers the best I can so sorry if it's already been posted lol.


There's 7 variations total, putting them in a spoiler here


Spoiler


----------



## ~Kilza~

TalviSyreni said:


> Someone posted a screenshot of their first visit to archipelago on Reddit and they confirmed they are in Australia so it looks like that portion of the update is unlocked via whatever timezone you're currently in.


It is past midnight in parts of Australia, so that would check out and seems to confirm my theory as to why this update was released 14 hours ago:


~Kilza~ said:


> I've been thinking about why this was happening now ever since I saw that maintenance was scheduled for tonight (which I know is always accompanied with the newest update). Now this is pure speculation on my part, but I wonder if it was due to the DLC. To my knowledge, whenever a game or DLC is released, you're first able to download it and play it at midnight in your time zone. However, if the update was released 24 hours from now, then they wouldn't have been able to do that in countries like Japan, Australia, etc. So likely this was done now in order to accommodate the DLC, which if so means that'll be properly released at midnight on the 5th.


----------



## azurill

SoftCrowbar said:


> Anyone else notice that villager requests have greatly increased in amount? I’ve already had three today and I started playing at 8am! (It’s 11am right now)


That is great. Have not been able to play much but so excited to hear that for when I go on later.


----------



## Amphibian

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but the bus stop is sort of back


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Guys.. With the partitions we can have a bathroom in our bed rooms owo


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

I Wonder why Nintendo decided to release the Update a Day Early;

*don't get me wrong; I'm Glad they did; Because I was having such a hard time waiting for it; But I Just don't understand WHY they decided to release it a day early. . .*


----------



## Sholee

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> I Wonder why Nintendo decided to release the Update a Day Early;
> 
> *don't get me wrong; I'm Glad they did; Because I was having such a hard time waiting for it; But I Just don't understand WHY they decided to release it a day early. . .*



Probably because having 2.0 and the DLC released on the same day is very overwhelming for some people. Also releasing 2.0 earlier might give them time to fix/patch any apparent bugs that came with the new update before the DLC gets released.


----------



## Kg1595

Spoiler: Harv’s Island



It appears the vendors are not open 24/7.  Keep that in mind when visiting at night.





Spoiler: Brewster



After visiting him several times, he will begin to offer rewards, like Brewster cookie recipe.  He will also sell you to-go coffee.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> I Wonder why Nintendo decided to release the Update a Day Early;
> 
> *don't get me wrong; I'm Glad they did; Because I was having such a hard time waiting for it; But I Just don't understand WHY they decided to release it a day early. . .*


I think it's so you can breakdown the update and DLC on two different days.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Spoiler: New KK songs



It seems KK will immediately start playing the new songs (if you have everything else I'm assuming) My island was set to a Saturday, I got KK Slack-Key!


----------



## Kg1595

Spoiler: Harv’s Island Vendors



In case anyone was wondering, the vendor’s RV shop will close on days that they visit your island.


----------



## Etown20

SoftCrowbar said:


> Anyone else notice that villager requests have greatly increased in amount? I’ve already had three today and I started playing at 8am! (It’s 11am right now)



Are there any new requests (asking for fruit, furniture, etc) or is it still mostly catching bugs/fish and delivering gifts?


----------



## bestfriendsally

the download on my end is downloading right now..... really slowly as well...  i didn't think it would go this slowly :<

oh, well... it is really big after all.... i guess i'll have to play a different game while i wait for it to finish downloading...


----------



## Etown20

bestfriendsally said:


> the download on my end is downloading right now..... slowly as well...
> 
> oh, well... it is really big after all.... i guess i'll have to play a different game while i wait for it to finish downloading...



If you open up another game on Switch, I think it pauses the download unfortunately.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Etown20 said:


> If you open up another game on Switch, I think it pauses the download unfortunately.






i'm going to play pokemon leafgreen on my ds while i wait, i mean :>



it'll probably be tomorrow for me, before i can play the update, when it's downloaded ... :<




i think you can still play it while the updates downloading, right?


----------



## BetsySundrop

Blueskyy said:


> Mine has been downloading for like 10 minutes but I’m almost there!



I'm so jealous, lol. My internet is reeally slow-  mine says it's gonna take 3 hours to download. So in the meantime, I'll be on here reading all the spoilers...


----------



## moonchu

BetsySundrop said:


> I'm so jealous, lol. My internet is reeally slow-  mine says it's gonna take 3 hours to download. So in the meantime, I'll be on here reading all the spoilers...



omgs . . . three hours - !!! ; ^;;;;;;; sending you some of my internets lmao 
i ought to consider myself v lucky, i think mine was less than 10 minutes D:


----------



## bestfriendsally

BetsySundrop said:


> I'm so jealous, lol. My internet is reeally slow-  mine says it's gonna take 3 hours to download. So in the meantime, I'll be on here reading all the spoilers...



my download's going slow too... but it's very nearly to the half-way point... but not quite yet.... :>


----------



## OiGuessWho

Loving the update so far, and I look forward to encountering other parts of it. 
I ESPECIALLY love that now when I catch a seabass, I can CONSUME MY FOE.


----------



## boring

Man I downloaded it earlier and this has been the pick me up I needed...I sat back for a boat ride with Kapp'n and just let him sing, felt like 2013 allover again <3
So far Ive unlocked Reese and Cyrus because I just think they're the ones I missed the most


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Etown20 said:


> Are there any new requests (asking for fruit, furniture, etc) or is it still mostly catching bugs/fish and delivering gifts?


I haven’t noticed anything new in terms of the requests asked, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they added new requests


----------



## LoserMom

Spoiler: 10/10 addition to the game


----------



## b100ming

LoserMom said:


> Spoiler: 10/10 addition to the game


I laughed in my head at this. I can’t laugh out loud because I’m in school right now.


----------



## bestfriendsally

BetsySundrop said:


> I'm so jealous, lol. My internet is reeally slow-  mine says it's gonna take 3 hours to download. So in the meantime, I'll be on here reading all the spoilers...



mine is a little past halfway now 
i'm playing pokemon leafgreen on my ds while i wait :>


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

There's only one disappointment I've had with Kapp'n's inclusion So far;

*He hasn't farted at all during any of my 3 Boat Trips today(1 for Each Playable Resident I have)*



boring said:


> I sat back for a boat ride with Kapp'n and just let him sing, felt like 2013 allover again <3



*I wish He farted in New Horizons like he did in New Leaf. . .*


----------



## Dewy

villagers now ask you to come visit their house as a request! filbert pinged me and asked me to come over. we played a card game at his place and then he let me buy any of his furniture that i wanted. just like in new leaf, there were some furniture pieces he wouldn’t part with. however he gave me several of his furniture items for free


----------



## b100ming

Dewy said:


> villagers now ask you to come visit their house as a request! filbert pinged me and asked me to come over. we played a card game at his place and then he let me buy any of his furniture that i wanted. just like in new leaf, there were some furniture pieces he wouldn’t part with. however he gave me several of his furniture items for free


Awwww that is adorable!


----------



## Envy

Eagerly awaiting HHP, because I don't feel like I've had great luck with the RNG in seeing many new objects yet. Obviously there are the NMT ones and they are all great! But like Nook's today didn't have any of the new objects that I can tell, and both of my Kapp'n visits have been largely flops, with the same island both time and literally the only new thing on it being the Gyroid fragment.


----------



## OiGuessWho

Dewy said:


> villagers now ask you to come visit their house as a request! filbert pinged me and asked me to come over. we played a card game at his place and then he let me buy any of his furniture that i wanted. just like in new leaf, there were some furniture pieces he wouldn’t part with. however he gave me several of his furniture items for free


Aw nice! I had Punchy drop by unexpectantly while I was building stuff. It's a little weird to be having a villager wondering through my house, but very welcome and cute!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my download is way over the half-way point now ^^

i'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## JKDOS

Why do standup ladders take a ladder and 4 wood? What about the standing ladder realistically uses 4 pieces of wood in addition to an already functional ladder?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Envy said:


> both of my Kapp'n visits have been largely flops, with the same island both time and literally the only new thing on it being the Gyroid fragment.



Hit the rocks. There might be a money rock there.


----------



## solace

YES! My island has been restored. I was unable to download the 2.0 on my main island yesterday. After countless hours of troubleshooting last night, and then talking with NSO customer service it has been restored.

So happy! Glad to hear so many of you are having fun with new version.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my downloads very nearly done!! just a little bit left 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021

it's going round a 2nd time... the update :0  
but this time, it seems faster :>

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021

yay!!! it's done!!  Time to play !


----------



## Bluebellie

I haven’t been able to play much sadly because of work. Right now I’m on break.
Does anyone know how Marlo’s house looks?

And did the old flooring and fortune cookies make it back?  My curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Kg1595

For anyone interested in a first look of HHP, Switchforce on YT is doing a livestream.  Note that he has an Australian eShop account, so he was able to access it midnight Australia— it is not possible to time travel or change time zones if your eShop account is located elsewhere that has not hit midnight yet.


----------



## ahbramey

lackless said:


> I think there may be some issue with the TT and the campground. All my campgrounds showed a different set of items around when my actual day hit midnight, but now I’ve been TTing and they don’t refresh the selection, so maybe it’s locked to your actual day? If not I’ve probably just been heinously unlucky. I don’t have any wheat LOL



I was experiencing this as well last night while TTing. I unlocked Redd first and he had the same selection as the day before when I came back.


----------



## ~Stitches~

Okay so Im a lil confused, havent seen Kapn yet, all i have is a few new NM things at the ABD, and group stretching, weird.


----------



## Faux

~Stitches~ said:


> Okay so Im a lil confused, havent seen Kapn yet, all i have is a few new NM things at the ABD, and group stretching, weird.



Have you unlocked terraforming and such?  If not, you need to do that first.


----------



## ~Stitches~

not yet, ty for the tip!


----------



## Libra

Does anyone know when the plumeria bushes bloom ?


----------



## Flicky

Libra said:


> Does anyone know when the plumeria bushes bloom ?


I don't know the exact months, but I believe they're a summer bush? I just found them on a Kapp'n island. Sorry if that's not helpful!


----------



## PacV

Gazeebo looking cool!


----------



## Faux

Libra said:


> Does anyone know when the plumeria bushes bloom ?



July.


----------



## Corry

Found Faith last night!


----------



## pinkfawn

Have we gotten any word yet if the DLC has items that weren't in the 2.0 Update? Been watching some streams but I'm still unfamiliar with the new update items that I'm not able to tell if they're new to the DLC or not.


----------



## Kg1595

Someone mentioned earlier that visitors can only access your first room, but Deirdre just followed me into my kitchen, so they seem to be able to access more rooms than your frontroom.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

If anyone gets Sasha, Ione and Shino please let me know. I want them so badly


----------



## ahbramey

Wait, did the update include new flowers and bushes? Let me know, I think I missed this info.


----------



## b100ming

ahbramey said:


> Wait, did the update include new flowers and bushes? Let me know, I think I missed this info.





Libra said:


> Does anyone know when the plumeria bushes bloom ?


I think these are new.


----------



## Amphibian

Has this been mentioned yet?



Spoiler: Regarding Shinos appearance



She has fangs!


----------



## ahbramey

Spoiler



It looks like the trailer shops will get small donations without you - just went to pay off Tortimer and a little over 1k had been donated without me doing it.


----------



## SecretlyRohan

So I noticed on one of Kappn’s islands that coconut trees just grow on the grass on one of them. Does that mean we can place coconut trees on regular grass on our own islands? I always thought you needed a little square of sand.


----------



## Dracule

For anyone wondering about Turkey Day: it’s unlocked and you can access it! I’m currently participating now, lol.


----------



## mocha.

Spoiler: New feature



we can read books now!! ♡


----------



## JKDOS

Cosmic-chan said:


> If anyone gets Sasha, Ione and Shino please let me know. I want them so badly



I'm going to get Sasha's amiibo at some point. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Spoiler: Harriet's hairstyles



So I TT'ed on Harv's island a day to unlock a shop... And Harriet offered me a new haircut! However, like old games you don't have the option to choose what it looked like (I ended up with a bizzare bun thing) It didn't cost bells, and you can choose to say you didn't like it, it will revert to your old style. I think the new style is unlocked in the mirror after this


----------



## Corry

mocha. said:


> Spoiler: New feature
> 
> 
> 
> we can read books now!! ♡
> View attachment 410460


I think I have a book at home. Can it be any book or specific ones?


----------



## Sara?

Cosmic-chan said:


> If anyone gets Sasha, Ione and Shino please let me know. I want them so badly


 I habe their amiibos, wish you could grab them from my camp site 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Amphibian said:


> Has this been mentioned yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Regarding Shinos appearance
> 
> 
> 
> She has fangs!
> View attachment 410456


Okey i wanst obs with her but now i am


----------



## mocha.

Corry said:


> I think I have a book at home. Can it be any book or specific ones?


This was a specific one I got from redd at Harvey’s, so I’m not too sure whether it would work with the normal books!


----------



## vanivon

ahbramey said:


> I was experiencing this as well last night while TTing. I unlocked Redd first and he had the same selection as the day before when I came back.


harv shops refresh their stock once a week! expect new items on Mondays. 


mocha. said:


> This was a specific one I got from redd at Harvey’s, so I’m not too sure whether it would work with the normal books!


it only works with the pocket books & pocket magazines you can get from Redd instead of the book furniture item, I think! Since the ones you get from Redd are the same handheld versions the villagers carry around and use (there are even variants so if you get dupes while pulling they might be different books & mags than what you already have)


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

pinkfawn said:


> Have we gotten any word yet if the DLC has items that weren't in the 2.0 Update? Been watching some streams but I'm still unfamiliar with the new update items that I'm not able to tell if they're new to the DLC or not.


I think the 9000+ list of items also cover those included in the DLC.


----------



## TalviSyreni

One thing I keep seeing crop up on gaming websites who are reviewing the update is that there’s apparently over 9,000 new items. That’s a lot and I have a feelings it’s going to take a long while before they’re all uncovered.


----------



## JKDOS

pinkfawn said:


> Have we gotten any word yet if the DLC has items that weren't in the 2.0 Update? Been watching some streams but I'm still unfamiliar with the new update items that I'm not able to tell if they're new to the DLC or not.



It was said Nintendo confirmed with IGN a few weeks ago that the DLC contains no new items. The DLC will only allow you access to the archipelago and redesigning your villager's houses.


----------



## Rosch

TalviSyreni said:


> One thing I keep seeing crop up on gaming websites who are reviewing the update is that there’s apparently over 9,000 new items. That’s a lot and I have a feelings it’s going to take a long while before they’re all uncovered.


It has been uncovered. I believe this counts the color variations as well, which is why it's over 9000.


----------



## Blueskyy

Cosmic-chan said:


> If anyone gets Sasha, Ione and Shino please let me know. I want them so badly


I’m villager hunting some more after work so I hope to find any of those 3. I only found Roswell and Ace so far, but didn’t take them.


----------



## DragonLatios

So far the New Villager i am unsure off. i like my group as most of them came from friend towns at have the cards


----------



## vanivon

found a new kapp’n island type! it’s bamboo. if you’re wondering what sets it apart from the NMT bamboo island: this one is set in spring, so you can get young spring bamboo from the plants!


----------



## Leebles

So I like the ability to wear Sable's patterns as clothing but is anyone else confused that you can only wear them as a sleeveless top?


----------



## Etown20

One thing that stood out with everything dropping at once was just how much maintenance there is to do up front with acquiring new things from ABD, expanding storage, enacting an ordinance, etc. I guess there probably wasn't a better way to do, but I only had about 20 minutes to play today and didn't even bother going to Harv's and Kapp'n yet


----------



## Raz

Altarium said:


> Not to be dramatic but the storage shed literally changed my life


Absolutely hahha

I've built the wooden one, as it fits my island better than the other, but now I'm waiting for the huge amount of nook miles items I ordered. 

I liked the new round lamppost, mine is black, which is my preferred option, but my curved lamppost is white (I like it too, but I need them in black)

The new ladder made me chop wood for the first time in many months and it solved two problems I couldn't solve previously without remodeling the north section of my island. It also allowed me to keep the access to the north beach "secret", which is exactly what I wanted. 

Been removing a lot of flowers and moving some trees. Built a new wooden stepladder and I'm now planning finally doing something with two small areas I have that were kinda empty. I'll wait for the dlc to drop, as there's new items. 

I had a blast today, can't wait for the dlc to drop in a few hours.


----------



## Livia

I'm disappointed with the cliff ladders. I wanted to put them by my secret beach so it could finally be accessible without pulling out my ladder, but the game won't let me place them leading to the secret beach. It also won't let me place them anywhere else that I wanted to put them.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Rosch said:


> It has been uncovered. I believe this counts the color variations as well, which is why it's over 9000.


That’s what I thought and even with the customisations the amount of items now seems never ending.


----------



## azurill

Livia said:


> I'm disappointed with the cliff ladders. I wanted to put them by my secret beach so it could finally be accessible without pulling out my ladder, but the game won't let me place them leading to the secret beach. It also won't let me place them anywhere else that I wanted to put them.


That is disappointing, I was going to do the same and have mine going to the secret beach. Guess I will have to figure something else out.


----------



## Ace Marvel

I don't have his amiibo card and Ressetti is the guest at the cafe today.


----------



## edsett

how do you get the wooden storage shed diy?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Livia said:


> I'm disappointed with the cliff ladders. I wanted to put them by my secret beach so it could finally be accessible without pulling out my ladder, but the game won't let me place them leading to the secret beach. It also won't let me place them anywhere else that I wanted to put them.


Does it say why? Maybe if you trim the cliff 1 square back it will allow room?


----------



## Antonio

when does happy home release


----------



## Insulaire

Antonio said:


> when does happy home release


Midnight in the time zone you registered w/Nintendo


----------



## Raz

Livia said:


> I'm disappointed with the cliff ladders. I wanted to put them by my secret beach so it could finally be accessible without pulling out my ladder, but the game won't let me place them leading to the secret beach. It also won't let me place them anywhere else that I wanted to put them.


I had a similar problem, but I found a way. You might be trying to place the ladder in a way that it's not touching the larger portion of the rock, I presume. That's what happened to me. Turns out there was exactly one tile of rock where I could place the ladder.

I know it's not the best explanation, but I think you'll get it.


----------



## vanivon

got another special kapp’n island and I’m kind of obsessed with this one. it’s permanently nighttime, shooting stars are active, the rocks have various star fragments in them, & the message in a bottle contains a Celeste recipe.


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r

Amphibian said:


> Has this been mentioned yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Regarding Shinos appearance
> 
> 
> 
> She has fangs!
> View attachment 410456


Yup; *SHE'S AN ONI. . . as if the horns didn't make that obvious enough. . .*


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I already see people playing the Happy Home Paradise DLC since it just came out in Japan and Australia. My time is EDT so when will it come out in my time? I live in Georgia (South USA)


----------



## Raz

@azurill and @Livia I'll try to post a screenshot of my beach to show you how I did it.


----------



## azurill

Raz said:


> @azurill and @Livia I'll try to post a screenshot of my beach to show you how I did it.


Thank you very much .


----------



## Sheep Villager

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I already see people playing the Happy Home Paradise DLC since it just came out in Japan and Australia. My time is EDT so when will it come out in my time? I live in Georgia (South USA)



-

Removed post for containing wrong info! My bad!


----------



## b100ming

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> Yup; *SHE'S AN ONI. . . as if the horns didn't make that obvious enough. . .*


Having ninjago flashbacks from this.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sheep Villager said:


> Someone posted this counter in one of the threads that is actively counting down to the release no matter your time zone.
> You should be able to do the math from there!


alright so it will come out 9:00 PM my time. Got it!


----------



## DaCoSim

Soooooo tempting omg


----------



## pinkfawn

RoxasFan20 said:


> alright so it will come out 9:00 PM my time. Got it!


Hey, I'm also in the time zone you said you were in, and I believe this counter isn't accurate anymore. It releases at midnight no matter your time zone.


----------



## Sheep Villager

RoxasFan20 said:


> alright so it will come out 9:00 PM my time. Got it!



I actually got it wrong since I realized that counter was for 2.0 not the DLC. Sorry about that.
No idea when the DLC drops since 2.0 came early...



pinkfawn said:


> Hey, I'm also in the time zone you said you were in, and I believe this counter isn't accurate anymore. It releases at midnight no matter your time zone.



Yeah this seems likely! My bad!

I edited my post to remove the counter link so no-one else gets confused due to it.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Yeah, the DLC releases at midnight in your time zone, which is why people in Australia and Japan are able to play it right now since it's already Nov. 5 for them.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

If it's like every other game for the USA it releases midnight EDT. So like 9 PM PST for us on the west cost. I would be surprised if this was the one thing that differed.


----------



## HappyTails

The tips are on the loading screen. Cool cool, at least we have something to look at besides a floating island in the corner.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sheep Villager said:


> I actually got it wrong since I realized that counter was for 2.0 not the DLC. Sorry about that.
> No idea when the DLC drops since 2.0 came early...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this seems likely! My bad!
> 
> I edited my post to remove the counter link so no-one else gets confused due to it.


I see....(sigh) This is so unfair.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Really grateful for the storage shed and extra storage space, I'm finally able to clean up my island from all the items I haven't been able to store and it's definitely pure bliss being able to easily move and use the storage shed to store them without having to keep going in and out of my house all the time.


----------



## Venn

With the HHP DLC, does anyone know if the memory space needed for it will go on the console or the memory card I have installed?
I had to move a game over to the memory card to make room for this update (it was huge), so I'm curious if I am going to have to move another game or two to make room for the DLC..


----------



## Kg1595

In re: HHP release time, it will release at *midnight in the region that your eshop is set.  *People who bought the DLC in Nintendo‘s Australian and Japanese eShops were able to play ahead of everyone else as a result.  Unfortunately, you cannot time travel or change your time zone on this one— it is solely dependent on your eShop.


----------



## lilhamsta

Blueskyy said:


> I checked a Target close to me that opened at 7 am today (a day early) to see if cards would be out, but they had nothing out on display. I’m going to check again tomorrow before work. I’d be interested to see if anyone somehow got some early in store!


this is my plan as well! hope you can get them!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

When you run with a watering can the water can be heard sloshing around.


----------



## Raz

@azurill @Livia

I think you can see what I was trying to explain (quite badly) with words in the previous post.





I aligned both ladders to make it easier to just drop to the first level of the island, as I can't see the second ladder without using this camera.


----------



## Leebles

Holy moly Cyrus no longer has a timer where you have to leave and come back later for customized furniture. Cyrus is a CHAD now


----------



## DaCoSim

I had to invite him. Couldn’t resist even though I’m REALLY looking for ione and Sasha. Here’s to hoping I get at least those 2 cards tomorrow


----------



## Bugs

Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anybody know roughly how many unique furniture items have been added? I've seen the number 9000+ floating around, but that includes variations, I'm wondering how many actual unique items there are (without variations) just out of curiosity. I've been trying not to spoil the new content for myself so I haven't actually looked at a list or anything


----------



## azurill

Raz said:


> @azurill @Livia
> 
> I think you can see what I was trying to explain (quite badly) with words in the previous post.
> 
> View attachment 410521
> 
> I aligned both ladders to make it easier to just drop to the first level of the island, as I can't see the second ladder without using this camera.


I see what you mean thank you. Will try that once my switch charges .


----------



## gaylittlekat

Kg1595 said:


> In re: HHP release time, it will release at *midnight in the region that your eshop is set.  *People who bought the DLC in Nintendo‘s Australian and Japanese eShops were able to play ahead of everyone else as a result.  Unfortunately, you cannot time travel or change your time zone on this one— it is solely dependent on your eShop.


So would this count as like the time zone I'm currently in or a general U.S. shop time? Sorry, still a bit confused lol. I'm in CST if that helps.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Raz said:


> @azurill @Livia
> 
> I think you can see what I was trying to explain (quite badly) with words in the previous post.
> 
> View attachment 410521
> 
> I aligned both ladders to make it easier to just drop to the first level of the island, as I can't see the second ladder without using this camera.


I was having this same issue as well, so thanks for this! Now I have a ladder set up to go down to my secret beach, perfect.


----------



## Kg1595

gaylittlekat said:


> So would this count as like the time zone I'm currently in or a general U.S. shop time? Sorry, still a bit confused lol. I'm in CST if that helps.



You will get the DLC at 12am CST.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

These angles these new house types..


----------



## KimvW

I have preordered the dlc, do I need to do anything for the dlc to go live?


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Bugs said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anybody know roughly how many unique furniture items have been added? I've seen the number 9000+ floating around, but that includes variations, I'm wondering how many actual unique items there are (without variations) just out of curiosity. I've been trying not to spoil the new content for myself so I haven't actually looked at a list or anything


From what Ive read in datamine discussions, the actual number is 8961. 4128 if not counting the variations. Still a lot!


----------



## Mad Aly

Are we able to find gyroids on our own island, or only Kapp'n's? Pretty much every pixel of my island is covered in items and/or custom designs, so that may explain why I haven't seen any gyroid dig spots spawn...


----------



## Insulaire

Mad Aly said:


> Are we able to find gyroids on our own island, or only Kapp'n's? Pretty much every pixel of my island is covered in items and/or custom designs, so that may explain why I haven't seen any gyroid dig spots spawn...


It rained yesterday on my island, and there were no gyroids here the next day. Rained again today so we’ll see whet tomorrow brings


----------



## Anj2k6

Mad Aly said:


> Are we able to find gyroids on our own island, or only Kapp'n's? Pretty much every pixel of my island is covered in items and/or custom designs, so that may explain why I haven't seen any gyroid dig spots spawn...


If I remember right we find them after rainy days. Otherwise it's one a day from Kapp'n tour.


----------



## gaylittlekat

Kg1595 said:


> You will get the DLC at 12am CST.


That's very very helpful thank you!!! I'm so excited to play this omg. I have like 5 and a half hours!! Might take a nap lol, this has been a lot today.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mad Aly said:


> Are we able to find gyroids on our own island, or only Kapp'n's? Pretty much every pixel of my island is covered in items and/or custom designs, so that may explain why I haven't seen any gyroid dig spots spawn...


I got my first gyroid on my island!


----------



## Insulaire

gaylittlekat said:


> That's very very helpful thank you!!! I'm so excited to play this omg. I have like 5 and a half hours!! Might take a nap lol, this has been a lot today.


I’m 100% taking a nap this evening so I can play as much as possible once midnight hits


----------



## HappyTails

I'm watching ZackScottGames play the new update. Zack hasn't been on the game in a while so he had cockroaches in his house. Marshal tried to visit but peaced out when he saw the roaches. I laughed too hard. Zack didn't even know what had happened. I guess he didn't know villagers can visit now. And the cockroach just kept running around his house.

This game is hilarious.


----------



## Crowsie

Forgive me if this question's been asked a zillion times already, but 



Spoiler



are ABDs functional on other islands?


----------



## Rosch

Crowsie said:


> Forgive me if this question's been asked a zillion times already, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> are ABDs functional on other islands?



Yes. They are usable by others.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

HappyTails said:


> I'm watching ZackScottGames play the new update. Zack hasn't been on the game in a while so he had cockroaches in his house. Marshal tried to visit but peaced out when he saw the roaches. I laughed too hard. Zack didn't even know what had happened. I guess he didn't know villagers can visit now. And the cockroach just kept running around his house.
> 
> This game is hilarious.



I ended up getting the personality that actually likes bugs and I had to screenshot the reaction lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Anyone know the name of this so I can request it from kk?


----------



## Calysis

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 410570
> Anyone know the name of this so I can request it from kk?





Spoiler: name



K.K. Robot Synth


----------



## RollingAntony

I don't know if it has been mentioned, but the Catalog app on the Nook Link had a big upgrade as well. Previously, some items like tools and seasonal items bought from Nook Shopping didn't appear, but now they are listed! The seasonal items even include the celebration they are based on and the country where it's celebrated.

Not only that, but it had a ton of categories added. You can now apply more filters to your entire catalog such as "Plants", "Kitchens", "Cushions" and even "Special Wallpaper" for Sahara's exclusive items. I love this.


----------



## misstayleigh

do shop owners come visit the plaza after you buy their space on Harv’s? i bought Redd’s a place bc he hasn’t visited me yet and i can’t get Brewster without the art gallery, but the museum won’t accept my art piece yet :/


----------



## Bluebellie

With the addition of the NPC to Harvey’s island, does that mean they don’t come visit our island anymore? Will Redd come in his boat? Or no more? Leif won’t come with his cart?


----------



## Calysis

NPCs still come to your island / your plaza with their carts. Their stall just won't show up at Harv's Island on the day they're visiting your island.


----------



## Moritz

misstayleigh said:


> do shop owners come visit the plaza after you buy their space on Harv’s? i bought Redd’s a place bc he hasn’t visited me yet and i can’t get Brewster without the art gallery, but the museum won’t accept my art piece yet :/


They do indeed!


----------



## tsukune_713

they lied so far about new crops that they didnt show in the direct :'(


----------



## Plume

Cyrus is my new hero. Most useful NPC ever.


----------



## Moritz

tsukune_713 said:


> they lied so far about new crops that they didnt show in the direct :'(


They never once said there was more crops.
They said you could cook with more than just the new crops. And that's 100% true. You can cook with pumpkins, fish, mushrooms etc


----------



## Rosch

People who have the HHP update, please try polishing trash. I'm curious about the effect.


----------



## Corrie

Question about customizing via Cyrus. Does this include items that weren't able to be customized before with the kits? The ones that you had to trade/catalog via other players to get that specific variation?


----------



## oak

I ordered a new tree called "baobab" from the Nook Shopping app in the "special goods" section.


----------



## Corry

Apparently Kicks can sell you a sword which is pretty awesome lol.


----------



## Moritz

Corrie said:


> Question about customizing via Cyrus. Does this include items that weren't able to be customized before with the kits? The ones that you had to trade/catalog via other players to get that specific variation?


Yep those are the items he customises! 
Hes there so you don't have to trade for colour variants any more


----------



## Khaelis

Does ANYONE know the requirements for the Nook Stop fence customization feature is to show up? I'm finding very conflicting information...


----------



## Corrie

Moritz said:


> Yep those are the items he customises!
> Hes there so you don't have to trade for colour variants any more


*cries in joy and screams*
Do you know if that also includes the items you buy with nook miles like the street lamps, playground gym, etc?


----------



## Moritz

Corrie said:


> *cries in joy and screams*
> Do you know if that also includes the items you buy with nook miles like the street lamps, playground gym, etc?


Yep!
Anything that has colour variants that you could not change with kits before he can now change for you, including the nook mile items


----------



## Corrie

Moritz said:


> Yep!
> Anything that has colour variants that you could not change with kits before he can now change for you, including the nook mile items


Oh man, this is arguably one of the best parts of the new update!!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Customized colored fences don't connect with other fences of different colors even if they are the same type, 

example white lattice, won't connect to pink.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler



I ended up on a summer-time Kapp'n island tonight. Not terribly exciting, but it's at least nice to get something different from my island, lol


----------



## sleepydreepy

I got a question- how do we unlock the happy home designer portion of the update if we purchased it already haha


----------



## Void_M0th

Has anyone else noticed things missing? I thought maybe I was just mis remembering but now I see that Simple Wooden Fence DIY is gone- when I had just made some last week- and my Nook Miles Tickets I had stashed in my storage.


----------



## spacewalker

sleepydreepy said:


> I got a question- how do we unlock the happy home designer portion of the update if we purchased it already haha



tom nook should give you a call when opening the game with the dlc installed! you literally wont be able to miss it.


----------



## Void_M0th

sleepydreepy said:


> I got a question- how do we unlock the happy home designer portion of the update if we purchased it already haha


Purchase was a pre-order. I read that it should be available around 10a - 12n for NA area


----------



## Anj2k6

My Kapp'n island just took me to cherry blossom season. 

I can now actually sit here and farm petals thank you Arceus.


----------



## spacewalker

ive just decorated my first HHP house, and im wondering .. do the villagers on your beach that appear after that rotate?

im not really a fan of any of them (or who i did my first assignment for), and while im not super familiar with how this works/HHD worked, id prefer to start off my design process for someone i like more :')


----------



## ryuk

Spoiler: just wanna say







i love this song and cover art so much. i just requested it, listened to kk play it and then fired it up on a stereo and idk why but i’m getting emotional bc it’s great lmao. i feel so nostalgic today, prob from all the excitement around the update and the wonderful new/returning features. i love animal crossing sm


----------



## Anj2k6

Anj2k6 said:


> My Kapp'n island just took me to cherry blossom season.
> 
> I can now actually sit here and farm petals thank you Arceus.


Replying to my own post to say that I just got a cherry blossom DIY as well


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Moritz said:


> They never once said there was more crops.
> They said you could cook with more than just the new crops. And that's 100% true. You can cook with pumpkins, fish, mushrooms etc


But, aren't we supposed to be able to grow carrots, potatoes, sugarcane and wheat?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



ryuk said:


> Spoiler: just wanna say
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410597
> i love this song and cover art so much. i just requested it, listened to kk play it and then fired it up on a stereo and idk why but i’m getting emotional bc it’s great lmao. i feel so nostalgic today, prob from all the excitement around the update and the wonderful new/returning features. i love animal crossing sm


I can't read cursive..what's the title?


----------



## Rosch

Cosmic-chan said:


> I can't read cursive..what's the title?


K.K. Bashment


Anj2k6 said:


> Replying to my own post to say that I just got a cherry blossom DIY as well



Do balloons spawn in the island, or did you get it from a bottle?


----------



## Khaelis

Roughly 55 minutes to go for HHP for EST! Can't wait.


----------



## Void_M0th

Cosmic-chan said:


> But, aren't we supposed to be able to grow carrots, potatoes, sugarcane and wheat?




Yes there are 5 new crops you can get. Wheat, tomatoes, sugarcane, potatoes, and carrots. You can also grow pumpkins as well.

This isn't an end all as you can also unlock recipes thst call for certain fish, like anchovies or bass.


----------



## Khaelis

Rosch said:


> Do balloons spawn in the island, or did you get it from a bottle?



I think they're just found in a bottle.


----------



## Raz

Void_M0th said:


> Yes there are 5 new crops you can get. Wheat, tomatoes, sugarcane, potatoes, and carrots. You can also grow pumpkins as well.
> 
> This isn't an end all as you can also unlock recipes thst call for certain fish, like anchovies or bass.


There's recipes that require some deep-sea creatures as well, like squids


----------



## Cascade

Does anyone know how to get ABD and storage? I can’t find anywhere


----------



## ryuk

Cascade said:


> Does anyone know how to get ABD and storage? I can’t find anywhere


they’re at the nook stop in resident services, under nook mile redemption items :~)


----------



## JKDOS

Cascade said:


> Does anyone know how to get ABD and storage? I can’t find anywhere



I believe they both require you to have a fully upgraded house and all loans paid in full. The storage shed might require you have the first storage upgrade.


----------



## Harebells

Because the update dropped earlier than expected I've actually been able to play before the weekend.

Liking the DLC a lot more than I thought I would, loving the vacationers

Liking the update, as a slow plater who hasn't become a time lord thr update has added a few things I can slowly explore. Not too bothered about Harv's collective, I'll save that for when I've gotten my island where I want it. Not bothered by the once per day restrictions for Kap, seems reasonable to me.

To be clear I find NH more engaging than NL anyway (both good, I just prefer NH) so this has just been a delightful cherry on top of an already enjoyable game for me.


----------



## Khaelis

I'm starting to wonder if sugarcane, wheat and carrots aren't sold at Leif's cart and can only be found on Kapp'n's tours.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Khaelis said:


> I'm starting to wonder if sugarcane, wheat and carrots aren't sold at Leif's cart and can only be found on Kapp'n's tours.


nah, Leif was selling sugarcane at his RV on Harv's Island for me. What he has in stock just rotates.


----------



## Khaelis

~Kilza~ said:


> nah, Leif was selling sugarcane at his RV on Harv's Island for me. What he has in stock just rotates.



Weird, he has not changed his stock in almost a week for me while I was TTing around to sort out some stuff. Are you in a different season, perhaps?


----------



## Calysis

Khaelis said:


> I'm starting to wonder if sugarcane, wheat and carrots aren't sold at Leif's cart and can only be found on Kapp'n's tours.


Sugar cane starts were in Leif's cart when he visited my island. Carrot starts were also found in Leif's cart on my boyfriend's island! ^^


----------



## ~Kilza~

Khaelis said:


> Weird, he has not changed his stock in almost a week for me while I was TTing around to sort out some stuff. Are you in a different season, perhaps?


nah, I don't TT so it's still November/Autumn for me


----------



## Khaelis

Calysis said:


> Sugar cane starts were in Leif's cart when he visited my island. Carrot starts were also found in Leif's cart on my boyfriend's island! ^^



I see. I just have just gotten incredibly unlucky with my stock rotating to the same thing a few days in a row while I was sorting out some houses. Oof.


----------



## th8827

Can other people use the ADB furniture item if you set it outside?


----------



## ~Kilza~

It's midnight now in EDT, so anybody who's bought Happy Home Paradise who lives in North (and South?) America should now be able to access it. Keep in mind you'll likely need to close New Horizons first if you're playing it so it can install. I just checked and I was able to do so, even though it is only 10 PM for me locally. When you open the game, there'll be a house icon next to "v2.0.0".


----------



## Khaelis

I'm getting the prompt for when it needs to check the internet if the game can be played. This means the DLC is likely out, guys!


----------



## Void_M0th

Khaelis said:


> I'm getting the prompt for when it needs to check the internet if the game can be played. This means the DLC is likely out, guys!


Me too!! So excited!


----------



## Khaelis

Gah, it ain't letting me in! XD


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Yay I’m in HHP! (North America)


----------



## Insulaire

Khaelis said:


> Gah, it ain't letting me in! XD


Same. I’m in central time, if it matters. Getting an error prompt that I can’t play


----------



## Khaelis

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Yay I’m in HHP! (North America)



Still telling me I cannot play it yet. Oof. XD


----------



## ~Kilza~

Insulaire said:


> Same. I’m in central time, if it matters. Getting an error prompt that I can’t play


Weird, I'm in MDT (an hour behind CDT) and I'm playing it right now, so idk what's up with that


----------



## gaylittlekat

Insulaire said:


> Same. I’m in central time, if it matters. Getting an error prompt that I can’t play


Same here! I wonder if it's because it's not midnight yet?

Edit: ^ I guess that is not the issue


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I had to click the check about 6 times before it let me. I had to do the same thing when the game first launched too.  
It’s 9 PM for me locally


----------



## Khaelis

~Kilza~ said:


> Weird, I'm in MDT (an hour behind CDT) and I'm playing it right now, so idk what's up with that



Its likely because it can't connect us to the server to send us the 'you can play now' update, since so many are doing so.


----------



## Insulaire

This is what I’m getting after checking


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> This is what I’m getting after checking
> 
> View attachment 410614



I was getting that as well. I just got in, so keep trying. Server congestion is the likely culprit.


----------



## Insulaire

Khaelis said:


> I was getting that as well. I just got in, so keep trying. Server congestion is the likely culprit.


Just got in too! The secret was obviously to take a picture first


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler



You receive a "Paradise Planning photo" in the mail when you first open the game with HHP installed.


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> Just got in too! The secret was obviously to take a picture first



Totally blackmailed it, so it caved into your requests. :n


----------



## Void_M0th

Insulaire said:


> This is what I’m getting after checking
> 
> View attachment 410614


I had to completely recluse and wait a full minute then do it again and it let me. Try that?


----------



## th8827

For the people who can play it early, did you buy it, or is it from the expansion pass?


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> For the people who can play it early, did you buy it, or is it from the expansion pass?


I bought the standalone version, though it _should_ work with both options.


----------



## gaylittlekat

Got in!!! Keep trying guys!! You'll get in soon!


----------



## vanivon

i had to change my time / date back to the actual one since i've been TTing before the DLC would install.   if you're also TTing and have problems: try that. but i'm in! i don't plan on playing it yet bc my girlfriend and i are gonna go through it together, but i'm gonna keep an eye on any updates people post bc i love being spoiled personally


----------



## th8827

I put the console into sleep mode and restarted to make it work.

The prompt about turning the console off not working was a lie!


----------



## Void_M0th

Niko is already my favorite omg he's so cute


----------



## Raz

Orville called Tom "President Nook"

I mean, this guy's building a nation on our backs lol


----------



## gaylittlekat

I'm absolutely exhausted because I barely slept last night and have been at this all day lol. I think I'll have to pick this back up in the morning.


----------



## Amissapanda

I had a great time playing and streaming the update today! Lots of new content and awesome things to look forward to!

I have to say, though... Night Owl Ordinance was a HUGE letdown...


----------



## solace

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I had to click the check about 6 times before it let me. I had to do the same thing when the game first launched too.
> It’s 9 PM for me locally


It's after 9 PM for me as well, and I can't get in. What do you mean by check?


----------



## Ace Marvel

Lol I've been trying for 30 minutes to install it and it was already installed. facepalm


----------



## solace

Ace Marvel said:


> Lol I've been trying for 30 minutes to install it and it was already installed. facepalm


Exactly!


----------



## Amissapanda

Also, people are getting cooking DIYs from their villagers? Is there a specific way for that to happen? None of mine have given me any all day. I failed the High Card, Low Card game when one came to visit at my house, but that was for a hat, not a recipe.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Amissapanda said:


> Also, people are getting cooking DIYs from their villagers? Is there a specific way for that to happen? None of mine have given me any all day. I failed the High Card, Low Card game when one came to visit at my house, but that was for a hat, not a recipe.


It's like the regular DIYs, it's random whether or not they'll be making it at any given time.


----------



## theplushfrog

Spoiler: villager visiting



omg, Tangy baby... she came to visit my house right after I had TT'd and she screamed in horror at the cockroaches and ran away! I'M SORRY ;x;


----------



## Amissapanda

~Kilza~ said:


> It's like the regular DIYs, it's random whether or not they'll be making it at any given time.



Thank you for the clarification! I wasn't sure whether people's villagers were handing DIYs randomly when you go to their houses/they come to yours or what. Now I'll keep an eye out for the crafters.


----------



## Void_M0th

Spoiler: HHP designing! And additional features



I LOVE HHP SO MUCH!!! AAAA I GOT A MUSHROOM PARADISE HOUSE YES. WITH ALLI! I had so much fun streaming the DLC

AND! You get a new app specifically to store your designer pics. The amount of new designing features is astounding. WOW!!


----------



## dude98

Played through some of the dlc. Im having fun decorating houses. Im currently making one for one of my crankies.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler: HHP things



I ended up doing 5 houses before I stopped for tonight. Some interesting things to note is that it doesn't limit you to only # of houses per day, you can do as many as you want (though there are forced breaks to move the "story" along). You end up learning how to polish during the 4th house you do. You can immediately use it in your own home once you get it, but nowhere else it looks like. You're able to take vines/glowing moss that's on the main island. After the 5th island, Niko will give you a vine DIY (I got the vine lamp DIY, but I'm guessing it's random). You are also able to re-order items you buy with Poki from the catalog with bells (so yes, it isn't DLC exclusive) and you're able to travel between the archipelago and Harv's Island.


----------



## Void_M0th

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler: HHP things
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up doing 5 houses before I stopped for tonight. Some interesting things to note is that it doesn't limit you to only # of houses per day, you can do as many as you want (though there are forced breaks to move the "story" along). You end up learning how to polish during the 4th house you do. You can immediately use it in your own home once you get it, but nowhere else it looks like. You're able to take vines/glowing moss that's on the main island. After the 5th island, Niko will give you a vine DIY (I got the vine lamp DIY, but I'm guessing it's random). You are also able to re-order items you buy with Poki from the catalog with bells (so yes, it isn't DLC exclusive) and you're able to travel between the archipelago and Harv's Island.


Awesome info, thanks! About to do my 3rd house now


----------



## porkpie28

With the new DLC is there stuff that you can only get from that


----------



## Meadows

Anyone know yet if we can expand our rooms in our house?

Note: The direct only says no when talking about villager homes, so please don't say no because of that.


----------



## inazuma

CORNIMER!!! AAHHH!!


----------



## Bugs

FlimsyAxe said:


> From what Ive read in datamine discussions, the actual number is 8961. 4128 if not counting the variations. Still a lot!



Wowwww  there's so many! I'm even more excited now lol


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

question about HHP, do the different islanders have a different HHP game? like do they all share the same set of islands or do they do it all seperately? my brother opened HHP (bought it on my account, but he got it too), and is designing the same first villager as me. thank you everyone!


----------



## ~Kilza~

The official release notes have been released by Nintendo, which I've added to the OP for convenience. I know I've seen a couple of posts about this in the thread, but I will highlight this part of the release notes:


> Seasonal events can now occur every year:
> The limited-time seasonal items from Nook Shopping will continue to be available every year as well.


So just in case there was any doubt, there's no more updates to unlock the seasonal events moving forward.


----------



## Rosch

*clears throat*...

*YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*

I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.





You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


----------



## Blueskyy

Just an FYI…Walmart has series 5 preorders up. Max is 2 packs and they will arrive Wednesday.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


I saw this pop up on Reddit and I almost dropped my toast in shock. I can't believe we can change the exterior but I can now see a lot of people with specific island themes going crazy over this new update.


----------



## DukeSR8

Anyone know if it's been datamined how far you need to get in the DLC story to unlock villager home remodels? I know the room expansion is after the school but curious how many homes and buildings you have to complete to unlock the home remodels?

Also is it possible to convert Poki to Bells and if so, how do you do it?


----------



## porkpie28

So I give one of my villagers a cooking food item I got a gift in return could I get a picture this way


----------



## skarmoury

Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


Oh my god this is GOLDEN. I’ve been tearing my hair out over my villager lineup because I wanted more Chinese-styled houses. Knowing this, I think I can finally let go of some of my villagers since I mainly just wanted them for their house exterior. 

I wonder if this is HHP-exclusive though? And if yes, how many houses do you need to have done? I’ve only done 2 houses so far so I’m obviously ways behind all the HHP rewards LOL.


----------



## Manah

Apparently I'm too stupid to understand how to grow gyroid fragments. They're planted in spots where trees can grow too. I watered them, they had the little steam cloud, but after 3 days they're still just fragments. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SweetUnrest

Khaelis said:


> Weird, he has not changed his stock in almost a week for me while I was TTing around to sort out some stuff. Are you in a different season, perhaps?


If you TT back and forth between a Sunday and Monday, Leif’s stock should reset each time you load up the game. I had to do this for a while though because I had really bad RNG with him.


----------



## Rosch

Manah said:


> Apparently I'm too stupid to understand how to grow gyroid fragments. They're planted in spots where trees can grow too. I watered them, they had the little steam cloud, but after 3 days they're still just fragments. What am I doing wrong?



I don't know if this is the solution but make sure there's a space around them. Don't plant them next to each other.


----------



## daringred_

Rosch said:


> I don't know if this is the solution but make sure there's a space around them. Don't plant them next to each other.



this would've been useful to know when i buried them yesterday rip. do you know if they need to have a free spot on all sides? mine are currently buried next to each other but half-boxed in by some hedge fencing. i'm wondering if that'll stunt them too. does it work if you bury them on the beach? i'll have to find somewhere else on land if not.


----------



## Manah

Rosch said:


> I don't know if this is the solution but make sure there's a space around them. Don't plant them next to each other.


I did leave space around them. I made sure to only plant them in spots where trees can grow as well.


----------



## Rosch

daringred_ said:


> this would've been useful to know when i buried them yesterday rip. do you know if they need to have a free spot on all sides? mine are currently buried next to each other but half-boxed in by some hedge fencing. i'm wondering if that'll stunt them too. does it work if you bury them on the beach? i'll have to find somewhere else on land if not.



I really can't answer all of your questions but I planted them with a free spot on all sides, on the grass.


----------



## azurill

Rosch said:


> I don't know if this is the solution but make sure there's a space around them. Don't plant them next to each other.


This might be a solution to mine thank you. Will have to change where I planted them.


----------



## Bugs

Rosch said:


> I don't know if this is the solution but make sure there's a space around them. Don't plant them next to each other.


Oh no! I didn't know you had to give them space  haven't checked mine yet but I'm guessing my gyroids haven't grown :'(


----------



## Envy

I just started in HHP. Can anyone answer this question for me, please? If I tell Lottie I'm done and return to my island, can I return to work at any time, or will it lock me out until the next day? I hope so much it's not the latter, but this is AC. lol


----------



## Rosch

Envy said:


> I just started in HHP. Can anyone answer this question for me, please? If I tell Lottie I'm done and return to my island, can I return to work at any time, or will it lock me out until the next day? I hope so much it's not the latter, but this is AC. lol



You can always return and continue. I had to turn my Switch off because I had to make and eat dinner. Then I resume play again.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Amissapanda said:


> I had a great time playing and streaming the update today! Lots of new content and awesome things to look forward to!
> 
> I have to say, though... Night Owl Ordinance was a HUGE letdown...


How was it a let down?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


All my houses gonna be pink  🕴


----------



## Meadows

Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


That's cool, I wasn't thinking that would be available on the main island. It's just too bad that we can't expand our own homes room sizes.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay since the Happy Home Paradise DLC is out I wanna know. When do you unlock the feature to customize villager homes on your own island and how do you invite them? I am still learning this and so far the DLC has been really great.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

I don't know if I missed the explanation somewhere but does anyone know if HHP has a lot of exclusive furniture? I'm looking at the items on nookazon and most of the new furniture series listed 'ShopOneRoom' as a source whereas normally it would be listed as Nook's Cranny. I wonder if that's the reason why I barely see any new items in NC.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

FlimsyAxe said:


> I don't know if I missed the explanation somewhere but does anyone know if HHP has a lot of exclusive furniture? I'm looking at the items on nookazon and most of the new furniture series listed 'ShopOneRoom' as a source whereas normally it would be listed as Nook's Cranny. I wonder if that's the reason why I barely see any new items in NC.


Not sure, tbh. Most of the furniture in HHP I think is new (if not all).


----------



## DaviddivaD

I am really liking the ranch furniture set. It looks better than its New Leaf counterpart. The elegant set looks pretty sweet too. My HHP gift shop is selling a patchwork chair as well.

Also, Cyrus is a godsend. It is so sweet he can customize stuff instantly. I finally have a red-stripped lighthouse!


	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay since the Happy Home Paradise DLC is out I wanna know. When do you unlock the feature to customize villager homes on your own island and how do you invite them? I am still learning this and so far the DLC has been really great.



That's what I would like to know as well. That feature is the biggest reason why I got the DLC.


----------



## Envy

FlimsyAxe said:


> I don't know if I missed the explanation somewhere but does anyone know if HHP has a lot of exclusive furniture? I'm looking at the items on nookazon and most of the new furniture series listed 'ShopOneRoom' as a source whereas normally it would be listed as Nook's Cranny. I wonder if that's the reason why I barely see any new items in NC.



I remember seeing something a couple of weeks ago that there was no furniture exclusive to HHP itself (save for the partition walls and columns, if you count those), and that all of it is available without it, but it's just much easier to get it with HHP. 

I don't know how true that was, though.


----------



## VanitasFan26

DaviddivaD said:


> I am really liking the ranch furniture set. It looks better than its New Leaf counterpart. The elegant set looks pretty sweet too. My HHP gift shop is selling a patchwork chair as well.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would like to know as well. That feature is the biggest reason why I got the DLC.


I see many people already designing their villager homes and I'm just sitting here trying to figure how to unlock the feature.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Kapp'n discovery.

Just found a seasonal DIY in a bottle on a Kapp'n island! Just thought that was neat.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.



Looks like we can finally remove wreaths too!


----------



## Raz

YOU CAN CLAP YOUR HANDS WHILE KAPP'N SINGS BY PRESSING A

HOLY COW


----------



## Kronk

When decorating houses for HHP, do you have access to your whole catalog? Or things outside your catalog? Or both? Thanks all.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I just walked into Audie's house and she was holding a frying pan cooking something. She gave me a DIY cooking recipe. 

I don't know if this was already brought up that villagers can do this.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Raz said:


> YOU CAN CLAP YOUR HANDS WHILE KAPP'N SINGS BY PRESSING A
> 
> HOLY COW


You can also laugh and be surprised if you press X or Y (I think) all in all you can make some funny expressions whilst on the boat, it gave me a good giggle earlier on when I discovered it by accident.


----------



## Insulaire

DaviddivaD said:


> I just walked into Audie's house and she was holding a frying pan cooking something. She gave me a DIY cooking recipe.
> 
> I don't know if this was already brought up that villagers can do this.


Yes, this counts as one of the three daily DIYs from villagers


----------



## pinkfawn

DaviddivaD said:


> I just walked into Audie's house and she was holding a frying pan cooking something. She gave me a DIY cooking recipe.
> 
> I don't know if this was already brought up that villagers can do this.


Did Audie tell you she learned the recipe from an online influencer she 'was NOT jealous of'? Carmen pulled that line on me when she was cooking and it's lived rent free in my head since she said it, I don't know why I thought it was so funny lol


----------



## DaviddivaD

New furniture is found in balloons too. Just got a display stand.


----------



## Insulaire

Has anyone already pointed out that Ione glows in the dark?!


----------



## maria110

I keep seeing the castle items online (insta, twitter) and I am dying to know how to get them.  Has anyone on here come across them yet?  I don't want to buy them on Nookazon since I want to save my NMT for villager hunting.  I'd rather try to get them in the game.  Help!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



pinkfawn said:


> Did Audie tell you she learned the recipe from an online influencer she 'was NOT jealous of'? Carmen pulled that line on me when she was cooking and it's lived rent free in my head since she said it, I don't know why I thought it was so funny lol



Shino just said this line too while giving me a French recipe for a mushroom dish.  I'm not that attracted to the cooking functionality but the mushroom dish sounds yummy.  I have Audie also.  They are both so cute I don't mind if they say the same dialogue.


----------



## Insulaire

Is DJ KK a separate character or will using his card just call regular KK?


----------



## Sara?

Insulaire said:


> Has anyone already pointed out that Ione glows in the dark?!


Nooo wayyy that is really cool, guess she will be the first to move in


----------



## Manah

Insulaire said:


> Is DJ KK a separate character or will using his card just call regular KK?


Back in HHD they were the same character, I don't remember if the card used affected his outfit though.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just found out that you can't put anything underneath the pergola.... why?! 

i tried with the iron garden table & the beach towel


----------



## Insulaire

bestfriendsally said:


> i just found out that you can't put anything underneath the pergola.... why?!
> 
> i tried with the iron garden table & the beach towel


I wasn’t surprised because it’s the same way in Pocket Camp, but I do wish we could chuck a bench in there


----------



## Antonio

Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


AHHHHHHHHH, SO HYPED!


----------



## bestfriendsally

news alert!!!

you can sit on the seal fountain!!!!


you can sit on the seal fountain!!!!



i so wanted that with the regular fountain !!! 







	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



Insulaire said:


> I wasn’t surprised because it’s the same way in Pocket Camp, but I do wish we could chuck a bench in there



oh, it is? i don't play that....     :>



yeah, it would've been nice :>


at least you can sit under it, though


----------



## Matt0106

Am I the only one that finds the Beautiful Ordinance crazy powerful if you need hybrids? I have not watered anything and it hasn't rained, and yet it seems I'm getting so many flowers in any spot possible.


----------



## Envy

bestfriendsally said:


> i just found out that you can't put anything underneath the pergola.... why?!
> 
> i tried with the iron garden table & the beach towel



Yeah, that's certainly disappointing, but also very much expected.

The pergola and gazebo are so incredibly beautiful and EXACTLY what I've been wanting from outdoor furniture in this game, though, so I'll forgive this flaw.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Envy said:


> Yeah, that's certainly disappointing, but also very much expected.
> 
> The pergola and gazebo are so incredibly beautiful and EXACTLY what I've been wanting from outdoor furniture in this game, though, so I'll forgive this flaw.



at least you can still sit underneath it, though


----------



## Amissapanda

Cosmic-chan said:


> How was it a let down?



The shops stay up a grand total of 1 hour later. That's it. In New Leaf, with Night Owl Ordinance, things were open until 2AM with a 4 hour extension. This was also a big letdown for my friend. He works late and hoped Night Owl would solve those issues, but now he can't even play on his own timezone because all the shops are _still_ closed when he finishes work. It's a pretty big disappointment. I like to play late and it's a bummer that it's a single hour extension, compared to the 4-hour extension in New Leaf.


----------



## SportyStudios

Amissapanda said:


> The shops stay up a grand total of 1 hour later. That's it. In New Leaf, with Night Owl Ordinance, things were open until 2AM with a 4 hour extension. This was also a big letdown for my friend. He works late and hoped Night Owl would solve those issues, but now he can't even play on his own timezone because all the shops are _still_ closed when he finishes work. It's a pretty big disappointment. I like to play late and it's a bummer that it's a single hour extension, compared to the 4-hour extension in New Leaf.


It really is a letdown bcuz a regular night owl, like me can stay up for as long as 3AM, I wonder if they’ll expand the closing hours in the future.


----------



## Miss Misty

I dunno if it's been mentioned elsewhere in the thread, but I had my first villager come to visit and it was pretty nice. Judy popped by, gave me an apple (a non-native fruit!) and played a game of high card low card with me. I imagine other people have different opinions, but I like that she didn't, for lack of a better word, overstay her welcome. I remember in New Leaf they'd just linger around for like 10 minutes or more unless you tried to leave (which felt super passive aggressive lmao. The whole visit here in NH lasted about 5 minutes.


----------



## Edge

Rosch said:


> *clears throat*...
> 
> *YOU CAN CUSTOMIZE VILLAGER HOUSE EXTERIORS ON THE MAIN ISLAND!!!*
> 
> I haven't unlocked it yet. I only did 4 house requests so far, but someone on Reddit posted this.
> 
> View attachment 410630
> 
> You can now have any villager you want since you can just customize it to fit your island.


YES! This is the best news yet! Now, I have no limitations for villagers.


----------



## Nicole.

This might have been mentioned already, but I had no idea. For HHP users, if you give one of your villagers on your island souvenir chocolates, you'll be able to invite them to the vacation spot and decorate a home for them. Portia got all excited about the idea of me working there, so adorable!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am struggling to figure out how you unlock this feature to customize villager homes on your island. I've been at this for like 4 hours now.


----------



## Khaelis

New day, and I found this at the shop!!!


----------



## Edge

Diana invited me to her house and gave me a song when I left.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am struggling to figure out how you unlock this feature to customize villager homes on your island. I've been at this for like 4 hours now.



Tried travel ahead a day to see if there's any change with Nook?


----------



## VanitasFan26

MayorofMapleton said:


> Tried travel ahead a day to see if there's any change with Nook?


Tried that and still nothing.


----------



## Sheep Villager

To people who have unlocked amiibo stuff for HHP... can you make vacation houses for sanrio collab villagers?
Curious about this since obviously in HHD you couldn't.​


----------



## bestfriendsally

alert, part 2!! *if you haven't found out, yet*



you can store diys in your storage now!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

bestfriendsally said:


> alert, part 2!! *if you haven't found out, yet*
> 
> 
> 
> you can store diys in your storage now!!


FINALLY! I don't know why it took Nintendo this long to realize this issue, but yeah this was so much needed!


----------



## bestfriendsally

RoxasFan20 said:


> FINALLY! I don't know why it took Nintendo this long to realize this issue, but yeah this was so much needed!



yeah, it was ^^

when i found out, i just stuffed the diys that were on my beach in there


----------



## TalviSyreni

I finally got round to playing HHP and I’m in love with the game and especially Niko. The furniture is also gorgeous even though I’ve only decorated one house. This the perfect accompaniment alongside ACNH and the perfect alternative if you get sick of trying to decorate your own island.


----------



## Bunlily

I gifted maple some chocolates that I purchased with my poki coins and it gave me the option to bring her with me to paradise island.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Guess I'm not getting cards. There's not a single pack in entire state.


----------



## Sweetley

Are there more new hairstyles you can get from Harriet than those which were shown in the Direct? I saw on Reddit a pic where someone had a hairstyle which is apparently from her, but it doesn't match with any of those which are known.


----------



## HappyTails

I am still in the process of unlocking stuff on my island like the Roost, Kap'pn and Nook Stop items.

I don't, however have to unlock HHP. I laughed hard when Tom said I did a good job at decorating my own house.

This is what my house currently looks like. XD







According to Nook, this is a professional job. LOL this game....


----------



## Khaelis

HappyTails said:


> I am still in the process of unlocking stuff on my island like the Roost, Kap'pn and Nook Stop items.
> 
> I don't, however have to unlock HHP. I laughed hard when Tom said I did a good job at decorating my own house.
> 
> This is what my house currently looks like. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Nook, this is a professional job. LOL this game....



My house was empty when he said this to me. I've peaked as an interior designer -- don't even need to do it!


----------



## stiitches

How can you make villagers roommates?


----------



## Berrymia

TARANTULA MYSTERY ISLANDS ARE BACK HCIDNDJNX


----------



## EtchaSketch

Marlo said:


> Are there more new hairstyles you can get from Harriet than those which were shown in the Direct? I saw on Reddit a pic where someone had a hairstyle which is apparently from her, but it doesn't match with any of those which are known.


OOH screenshot/link?


----------



## Berrymia

EtchaSketch said:


> OOH screenshot/link?


Are you sure it was from her bc I know there’s new wigs!


----------



## HappyTails

I just did the group stretching when I was home alone so no one is around to watch me make a fool of myself. XD


I was not in sync but it was nice to see the Orville and Wilbur come out of the airport for once.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



Khaelis said:


> My house was empty when he said this to me. I've peaked as an interior designer -- don't even need to do it!



LOL! I guess their idea of a professional differs from ours.


----------



## Sweetley

EtchaSketch said:


> OOH screenshot/link?





Berrymia said:


> Are you sure it was from her bc I know there’s new wigs!


It's this one here:


Spoiler: Hairstyle











At least two people who have it saying that it's from Harriet, not a wig. Perhaps I'm mistaking it for one of the known ones, as I was not able to find a pic which shows it from the front.


----------



## JKDOS

Marlo said:


> It's this one here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least two people who have it saying that it's from Harriet, not a wig. Perhaps I'm mistaking it for one of the known ones, as I was not able to find a pic which shows it from the front.



I have that, and yes it was from Harriet.


----------



## Airysuit

Fricking love this hairstyle!!! Didn't see it in the direct i think? Harriet chose it while I was wearing this outfit so its absolutely perfect. 




You can order some of the hand held items, but catalog all of them!


----------



## Sweetley

JKDOS said:


> I have that, and yes it was from Harriet.


May I ask, does this hairstyle comes with bangs? 

Also, does that mean there are in fact more hairstyles which you can get from Harriet? Or is this the only unknown new one? I tried finding a list of all hairstyles, but I guess it's too early for an updated one.


----------



## LexxyRaptor

maria110 said:


> I keep seeing the castle items online (insta, twitter) and I am dying to know how to get them.  Has anyone on here come across them yet?  I don't want to buy them on Nookazon since I want to save my NMT for villager hunting.  I'd rather try to get them in the game.  Help!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Shino just said this line too while giving me a French recipe for a mushroom dish.  I'm not that attracted to the cooking functionality but the mushroom dish sounds yummy.  I have Audie also.  They are both so cute I don't mind if they say the same dialogue.


I had a castle tower in my nook shopping app today so ill receive it tomorrow it was 250k bells


----------



## JKDOS

Marlo said:


> May I ask, does this hairstyle comes with bangs?



See here



Spoiler












Marlo said:


> Also, does that mean there are in fact more hairstyles which you can get from Harriet? Or is this the only unknown new one? I tried finding a list of all hairstyles, but I guess it's too early for an updated one.



All I know is the Direct stated Harriet teaches you 7 new styles, and Nook sells you 4 new stles for a total of 11.


----------



## LexxyRaptor

For people with HHP. Do you need to do both exterior and interior of houses or you can just pick one? I feel like when i decorate the outside and then go inside to do the interior, the outside didnt matter at all?


----------



## Airysuit

Spoiler: Museum posters










I so want these IRL. Gonna wait for someone on etsy to recreate this...


----------



## Moritz

LexxyRaptor said:


> For people with HHP. Do you need to do both exterior and interior of houses or you can just pick one? I feel like when i decorate the outside and then go inside to do the interior, the outside didnt matter at all?


None of it matters at all
You could just open the boxes and be done with it

But what's the fun in that!
This dlc is all about being creative and having fun in a sandbox.

We get given a theme a make what we think looks nice with it


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Does anyone know how to unlock accent walls in our house? I remember seeing that in the direct, but don't have the option. Do we need design+ or HHP to do it?


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Moritz said:


> None of it matters at all
> You could just open the boxes and be done with it
> 
> But what's the fun in that!
> This dlc is all about being creative and having fun in a sandbox.
> 
> We get given a theme a make what we think looks nice with it


ok so like the original HHD. gotcha. Can you do *only* the exterior then? I seem to enjoy doing that more but the boxes are usually indoor, so...? ;w;


----------



## Sara?

Marlo said:


> It's this one here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least two people who have it saying that it's from Harriet, not a wig. Perhaps I'm mistaking it for one of the known ones, as I was not able to find a pic which shows it from the front.


I got it also today from Harriet


----------



## LexxyRaptor

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Does anyone know how to unlock accent walls in our house? I remember seeing that in the direct, but don't have the option. Do we need design+ or HHP to do it?


its the design+ app for your phone you can get at the ABD/miles terminal thing in the resident services.


----------



## Moritz

LexxyRaptor said:


> ok so like the original HHD. gotcha. Can you do *only* the exterior then? I seem to enjoy doing that more but the boxes are usually indoor, so...? ;w;


I've not actually tried that, but I would imagine if the items are ticked off, it should count them


----------



## SportyStudios

Nicole. said:


> This might have been mentioned already, but I had no idea. For HHP users, if you give one of your villagers on your island souvenir chocolates, you'll be able to invite them to the vacation spot and decorate a home for them. Portia got all excited about the idea of me working there, so adorable!


Yep, they mentioned it in the October 19th direct.


----------



## KimvW

Sorry if this has already been asked: does the moss and vines on the hhp island grow back? I would like to grab them but I do not want to grab all of them as I do like how they look on the hhp island.


----------



## Khaelis

KimvW said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked: does the moss and vines on the hhp island grow back? I would like to grab them but I do not want to grab all of them as I do like how they look on the hhp island. ☺



Yeah, it does. I cleaned up mine last night and I saw a few vines this morning.


----------



## KimvW

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, it does. I cleaned up mine last night and I saw a few vines this morning.


Thank you! Does the moss also grow back?


----------



## Moritz

I love how when polishing you get to chose the effect given to items.
I was worried it would be lame effects for most items. But you can pick some pretty cool stuff 

Polishing isn't worthless!


----------



## Khaelis

KimvW said:


> Thank you! Does the moss also grow back?



I didn't notice any since I didn't look over the entire island, but I would imagine it does.


----------



## Rosch

Moritz said:


> I love how when polishing you get to chose the effect given to items.
> I was worried it would be lame effects for most items. But you can pick some pretty cool stuff
> 
> Polishing isn't worthless!


I just unlocked polishing in HHP. But how do you get to choose the effect. I only get sparkles.


----------



## Khaelis

Rosch said:


> I just unlocked polishing in HHP. But how do you get to choose the effect. I only get sparkles.



Hold down A for various lengths of time.


----------



## Moritz

Rosch said:


> I just unlocked polishing in HHP. But how do you get to choose the effect. I only get sparkles.


It comes later 
I think I'm about 12 houses in 
After finishing a house, niko interrupted me to give it to me


----------



## Sara?

Has anyone tried to sit on the new rock stools behind the HHP agency, where the ruins are on top of the mountain ? It looks the view, one of the beach where i am guessing you will see your villagers eventually as you do more houses enjoy their time off and the other one looks a view of the sky which is amazing !


----------



## yellowberry

hello! I was wondering, with HHP, if you can now change the music inside your villager's homes back on your island? does the music you chose stay there permanently (unless you want to change it yourself again ofc)?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

How long does it take to unlock polishing and to customize villagers homes?


----------



## Insulaire

Cosmic-chan said:


> How long does it take to unlock polishing and to customize villagers homes?


Polishing is the fourth home


----------



## Rosch

There's no exact number yet, but people say *you need at least 30 house requests done until you are able to renovate houses in your island*.

This is going to take a while...


----------



## Ace Marvel

Rosch said:


> There's no exact number yet, but people say *you need at least 30 house requests done until you are able to renovate houses in your island*.
> 
> This is going to take a while...



1 house - decorate outside
3 houses - Introduction to facilities
4-5 houses - School, Room sizes and Polish Items
6 Houses - DIY
7 Houses - Partition Walls
10 Houses - small party and they talk about expanding the main building 

So far things I got


----------



## kayleee

I love that moving villager homes only costs 10k now! Except for a did a ton of remodeling BEFORE the update so I paid way more than that to move literally all my villagers lmao


----------



## Etown20

Rosch said:


> There's no exact number yet, but people say *you need at least 30 house requests done until you are able to renovate houses in your island*.
> 
> This is going to take a while...



Ah, that's kind of unfortunate. I feel this may motivate people to rush through HHP now just to unlock that feature. Oh well.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> There's no exact number yet, but people say *you need at least 30 house requests done until you are able to renovate houses in your island*.
> 
> This is going to take a while...


Oh gosh....well I have a lot of amiibo cards so this is going to come in handy but it will still take a long time.


----------



## Sara?

Love how you can customize  you uniform and often as you wish and also love the freedom of choices


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sara? said:


> Love how you can customize  you uniform and often as you wish and also love the freedom of choices


Happy Home Paradise is really testing how creative everyone can become. Its no surprise Nintendo took some inspiration from all the islands that people made for the past year.


----------



## Rosch

Any specifics on how early the shops open and how early villagers wake in Early Bird ordinance? I am a morning person so I prefer this setting.


----------



## Moritz

Rosch said:


> Any specifics on how early the shops open and how early villagers wake in Early Bird ordinance? I am a morning person so I prefer this setting.


I heard it was 1 hour either way


----------



## Rosch

Moritz said:


> I heard it was 1 hour either way


Ah. Similar to NL. Thanks.


----------



## Christy.lee1989

guys i just updates and i see nothing new except for the stereo for stretching. i have a 3 star rating, how do i get kappn and the gyroids and everything else? im soo confused and upset i cant see anything else


----------



## Moritz

Christy.lee1989 said:


> guys i just updates and i see nothing new except for the stereo for stretching. i have a 3 star rating, how do i get kappn and the gyroids and everything else? im soo confused and upset i cant see anything else


That ones a hard one to answer as I'm not sure we have been officially told, and most of us are at points in our island where any prerequisites would have been met.

What stage is your museum at?
Can you collect are there?


----------



## Christy.lee1989

i just looked today and found that i am a 3 star island, so maybe tomorrow? im hoping. i have donated one of everything including paintings and statues.


----------



## Moritz

Christy.lee1989 said:


> i just looked today and found that i am a 3 star island, so maybe tomorrow? im hoping. i have donated one of everything including paintings and statues.


Does that mean you've not had KK preform yet?
I'm sure after he does that you will have it all as you'll then be out the tutorial


----------



## Kg1595

So, I invited Fang to HHP, thinking he might have a cool house request.  Do you know what that wolf wanted?  A chair store— a chair store!  Talk about a cranky!


----------



## Christy.lee1989

Moritz said:


> Does that mean you've not had KK preform yet?
> I'm sure after he does that you will have it all as you'll then be out the tutorial


ooooh! ok! he said he could be here as soon as tomorrow, so i hope so, thanks!!!


----------



## HappyTails

I have HHP, but I don't feel like I'm at the level yet to travel to help Lottie when my island is still technically 1 star. 

Besides, it's just something else to look forward to once my island is more appealing.


----------



## Loreley

Today I read that you can indeed customize the exterior of villager houses on your island - I can't believe they really added this! Even before I lowered my expectations for future patches during the content drought, I would've never thought villager house exterior customization would be a thing ever.

This opens up so many villager options for me since house exteriors played a major part in choosing my island residents. So excited!


----------



## Etown20

Sorry if I missed this, but has anyone said what Sasha does for the fashion hobby?


----------



## TheDuke55

Rosch said:


> Any specifics on how early the shops open and how early villagers wake in Early Bird ordinance? I am a morning person so I prefer this setting.


I choose the late ordinance and Nook's shop closes an hour later. So I am guessing it will be an hour earlier for everything and everyone's sleep schedule.

I wanted beautiful if it got rid of random rocks/stick spawns, but it doesn't look like that is the case.


----------



## Raz

Anyone knows if we can customize the color of the ABD? Mine is blue, and I suspect we can have it in other colors.


----------



## Coach

Raz said:


> Anyone knows if we can customize the color of the ABD? Mine is blue, and I suspect we can have it in other colors.


Yes, cyrus can customise it when you unlock him on Harveys island. I made mine green!


----------



## Rosch

The final storage expansion costs 1.2 mil bells.


----------



## Raz

Coach said:


> Yes, cyrus can customise it when you unlock him on Harveys island. I made mine green!


Yeah, I want mine in green as well. Does it have the leaf icon, like the one inside the Resident Services building?


----------



## Coach

Raz said:


> Yeah, I want mine in green as well. Does it have the leaf icon, like the one inside the Resident Services building?


It doesn't, it has a bell icon actually - I found a photo online of it in case you wanted to see early


Spoiler


----------



## TheDuke55

Rosch said:


> The final storage expansion costs 1.2 mil bells.


I did the first one and was like dang that's a lot of bells. I have to go make some more money if I want the others lol.


----------



## Raz

I just asked Tom to change my house exterior, but I saw no option to change the villager's houses. I do have the dlc, so how does it work?


----------



## Faux

Raz said:


> I just asked Tom to change my house exterior, but I saw no option to change the villager's houses. I do have the dlc, so how does it work?



You can't until you've done enough in HHP to unlock it.
Not sure what those requirements are, but the direct said it would happen after enough designing homes on the archipelagos.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

nammie said:


> OMG I wonder if this was a mistake or if they actually released it a day early  Damn the update is huge too!!


i wonder that too...the 2.0 update actually came _2 _days early on nov. 3rd for me


----------



## Khaelis

Not sure if anyone has heard, and I'm unsure of how true this is, but, apparently to unlock the ability to modify your villager's homes back on your island requires you to have worked on 30 houses on HHP.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> I did the first one and was like dang that's a lot of bells. I have to go make some more money if I want the others lol.


Do you want me to drop them off?


----------



## DJStarstryker

For those with the DLC, I noticed that you can grab the moss and vines from the main island (where the office is) and take them home with you. Seems like a good way to get more of those since we're restricted to 1 Kapp'n trip per day.


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> Do you want me to drop them off?


That's very kind of you to offer! Thank you, but I will probably just chisel away at it on a leisurely pace. It will give me something extra to do while playing with the updates. Still, thanks for the generous offer!


----------



## Bluebellie

Can the storage sheds be dropped at other people’s island? The reason I ask is because I don’t plan to ever finish upgrading my houses, so I will never have them


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> That's very kind of you to offer! Thank you, but I will probably just chisel away at it on a leisurely pace. It will give me something extra to do while playing with the updates. Still, thanks for the generous offer!


No worries at all!
It sure is more fun to earn then.

But I also sure get being eager to get the goods haha


----------



## SportyStudios

Looks like a new holiday is coming to New Horizons!

Go to around 5:40.


----------



## mintycream

Question about Brewster items...


Spoiler



Anyone know how many items or what he gives after several visits? I just got beans from him.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> The final storage expansion costs 1.2 mil bells.


Yes, so 2.8 mil bells (0.7m + 0.9m + 1.2m) in total for the last 3 house storage expansions, plus you need 700k bells (100k x 7) for the RVs. Definitely an expensive update, lol


----------



## Faux

Etown20 said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but has anyone said what Sasha does for the fashion hobby?



It will be the same as all others with it, I'm fairly certain, though he might have a different bag or maybe a magazine instead.  I'd imagine not, though, since they'd have to code a whole different subset of activities and such for ONE villager, which they don't do.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Went to the archipelago for the first time today, and an interesting thing is that the villagers I have waiting for houses are different from the ones I had when I left last night. Definitely nice to know, lol


----------



## Faux

TheDuke55 said:


> I choose the late ordinance and Nook's shop closes an hour later. So I am guessing it will be an hour earlier for everything and everyone's sleep schedule.
> 
> I wanted beautiful if it got rid of random rocks/stick spawns, but it doesn't look like that is the case.



I think you can stop rock and stick spawns by having 10 individual sticks and I think just one rock?
I'd hide them behind houses or cliffs, or put them on the beach rocks or something, if you can't find a way to use them to decorate.  :>


----------



## sarosephie

Can you put wall hanging items on partition walls?


----------



## Ace Marvel

sarosephie said:


> Can you put wall hanging items on partition walls?


Sadly no, partitions are considered items and not walls.


----------



## sarosephie

Ace Marvel said:


> Sadly no, partitions are considered items and not walls.


Ah poopers. They're still better than simple panels by a longshot

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021

Has anyone compiled a full list of every new diy? Cooking+furniture?


----------



## Rajescrossing

Hi guys , I have a question about vine that we can use like ladder to climb on the cliff. Can our villagers 
also use it?


----------



## Faux

Can we put houses on ( in game ) paths now, or is this an HHP locked thing?


----------



## Meadows

Do I need 3 star island to unlock HHP? I have a new island, and I'm just wondering when I can access it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Man I feel like I decorated about 24 homes so far. The amiibo cards are so helpful in this.


----------



## Raz

I got like a bunch of glowing moss when I went to the archipelago, and planted them in my forest. But now I'm here thinking, is there another use for it other than decoration?


----------



## satine

Raz said:


> I got like a bunch of glowing moss when I went to the archipelago, and planted them in my forest. But now I'm here thinking, is there another use for it other than decoration?



I was wondering the same thing! And then I found a moss-related DIY. So it can be used for DIY Recipes. I know that there is a "glowing moss balloon", I don't know what else but on lists online I have seen a good handful of "glowing moss" items so it at least has that function.


----------



## VanitasFan26

satine said:


> I was wondering the same thing! And then I found a moss-related DIY. So it can be used for DIY Recipes. I know that there is a "glowing moss balloon", I don't know what else but on lists online I have seen a good handful of "glowing moss" items so it at least has that function.


I have a suscipous feeling that some of these diys could be in the Balloon  gifts.


----------



## Rosch

Raz said:


> I got like a bunch of glowing moss when I went to the archipelago, and planted them in my forest. But now I'm here thinking, is there another use for it other than decoration?





satine said:


> I was wondering the same thing! And then I found a moss-related DIY. So it can be used for DIY Recipes. I know that there is a "glowing moss balloon", I don't know what else but on lists online I have seen a good handful of "glowing moss" items so it at least has that function.


There are over 20 DIY recipes that require the glowing moss. There's a glowing-moss DIY furniture/clothing set, and several of these require 10+ moss (some 15, 20, 25 and even 30).


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> There are over 20 DIY recipes that require the glowing moss. There's a glowing-moss DIY furniture set, and several of these require 10+ moss (some 15, 20, 25 and even 30).


Are some of them found in Balloon Gifts?


----------



## satine

Rosch said:


> There are over 20 DIY recipes that require the glowing moss. There's a glowing-moss DIY furniture/clothing set, and several of these require 10+ moss (some 15, 20, 25 and even 30).



oh wow, awesome!!! I had no idea there were that many!!! so there's definitely a good use for them then lol.


----------



## Rosch

RoxasFan20 said:


> Are some of them found in Balloon Gifts?


The datamine doesn't really mention HOW. But I think these are more common on boat tours.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> The datamine doesn't really mention HOW. But I think these are more common on boat tours.


Hmm interesting. I found a DIY bottle on one of Kapp'n's island and it turned to be a duplicate DIY that I already know.


----------



## Raz

Rosch said:


> There are over 20 DIY recipes that require the glowing moss. There's a glowing-moss DIY furniture/clothing set, and several of these require 10+ moss (some 15, 20, 25 and even 30).


Seems like I'll be hunting balloons more than what I expected lol

I also didn't think I would need to dive again after completing the critterpedia, but... at least my nephew likes to dive, so when he's playing with my character, he's doing me a favor lol


----------



## Rosch

*List of DIYs that require the Glowing-Moss*


Spoiler



cave
full-body glowing-moss suit
glow-in-the-dark stickers
glowing-moss balloon
glowing-moss boulder
glowing-moss cave wall
glowing-moss dress
glowing-moss flooring
glowing-moss forest wall
glowing-moss headband
glowing-moss hood
glowing-moss jar
glowing-moss pointed cap
glowing-moss pond
glowing-moss rug
glowing-moss ruins wall
glowing-moss statue
glowing-moss stool
glowing-moss wreath
glowing-moss-jar shelves
hanging glowing moss
round glowing-moss rug
suspicious cauldron



*List of DIYs that require the Vines*


Spoiler



cave
giant vine
rope-net flooring
rope-net wall
round vine rug
ruined arch
ruined broken pillar
ruined decorated pillar
ruined seat
vine bench
vine crown
vine garland
vine hanging chair
vine ladder set-up kit
vine lamp
vine outfit
woven-vine pochette
woven-vines hat



I don't exactly know all the methods where to obtain the DIYs, but chances are higher of getting them in bottles on Kapp'n's boat tours.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> *List of DIYs that require the Glowing-Moss*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cave
> full-body glowing-moss suit
> glow-in-the-dark stickers
> glowing-moss balloon
> glowing-moss boulder
> glowing-moss cave wall
> glowing-moss dress
> glowing-moss flooring
> glowing-moss forest wall
> glowing-moss headband
> glowing-moss hood
> glowing-moss jar
> glowing-moss pointed cap
> glowing-moss pond
> glowing-moss rug
> glowing-moss ruins wall
> glowing-moss statue
> glowing-moss stool
> glowing-moss wreath
> glowing-moss-jar shelves
> hanging glowing moss
> round glowing-moss rug
> suspicious cauldron
> 
> 
> 
> *List of DIYs that require the Vines*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cave
> giant vine
> rope-net flooring
> rope-net wall
> round vine rug
> ruined arch
> ruined broken pillar
> ruined decorated pillar
> ruined seat
> vine bench
> vine crown
> vine garland
> vine hanging chair
> vine ladder set-up kit
> vine lamp
> vine outfit
> woven-vine pochette
> woven-vines hat
> 
> 
> 
> I don't exactly know all the methods where to obtain the DIYs, but chances are higher of getting them in bottles on Kapp'n's boat tours.


If its only found by Kapp'n boat tours then is is going to take a very long while to complete, but its fine I learn to take my time and not rush.


----------



## Rosch

RoxasFan20 said:


> If its only found by Kapp'n boat tours then is is going to take a very long while to complete, but its fine I learn to take my time and not rush.


I haven't tried it for myself yet, but apparently, you can also get new DIYs from bottles on NMT islands. You could try that. I've also farmed balloons for a while and it keeps giving me seasonal DIYs I already have (except Acorn Rug).

--

Also, it rained on my island yesterday. Managed to dig up 2 gyroids + 4 fossils today. I've read you can get a max of 3 gyroids, but it could be random (1-3). I'm glad the gyroids are separate from the fossils.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> I haven't tried it for myself yet, but apparently, you can also get new DIYs from bottles on NMT islands. You could try that. I've also farmed balloons for a while and it keeps giving me seasonal DIYs I already have (except Acorn Rug).
> 
> --
> 
> Also, it rained on my island yesterday. Managed to dig up 2 gyroids + 4 fossils today. I've read you can get a max of 3 gyroids. I'm glad the gyroids are separate from the fossils.


I am smart and I hid the fossils in the back area of my island so that I manipulated the game into spawning only in areas where the Gyroids can spawn in. Yeah you can say I had most of my island covered with wooden pattern, but I made sure to leave grass spots for the Gyroids to spawn in.


----------



## Rosch

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am smart and I hid the fossils in the back area of my island so that I manipulated the game into spawning only in areas where the Gyroids can spawn in. Yeah you can say I had most of my island covered with wooden pattern, but I made sure to leave grass spots for the Gyroids to spawn in.


I had all my fossils buried in the beach, but moved them before the update. Now that I know gyroids are separate from the fossils, I might have to bury them back there.


----------



## nammie

You can also find vine (maybe moss?) DIYs  on the archipelago beach, there's a new bottle every day. 
I TTd around a little and every DIY I've received so far (granted I've only gotten 3 DIYs total lol) has been vine related.


----------



## gaylittlekat

So I have a 2 questions regarding HHP lol. There might not be answers to this yet but I'm giving it a shot regardless.

If you invite a villager to the archipelago, and they move out, will they still keep memories? Will they keep their vacation home? (I assume they would, but just making sure.) 

If a villager moves in that you've already made a vacation home for, will they remember you from Paradise Planning? Or will there be 2 copies of the villager?

Thank you if you answer!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

gaylittlekat said:


> So I have a 2 questions regarding HHP lol. There might not be answers to this yet but I'm giving it a shot regardless.
> 
> If you invite a villager to the archipelago, and they move out, will they still keep memories? Will they keep their vacation home? (I assume they would, but just making sure.)
> 
> If a villager moves in that you've already made a vacation home for, will they remember you from Paradise Planning? Or will there be 2 copies of the villager?
> 
> Thank you if you answer!!


The answer is yes and for some strange reason your villager stays on your main island while at the same time still at HHP. Clone villagers I tell ya!


----------



## 820

Has anyone noticed new Trash clothes from the recycle bin? Today I found this ripped doctor's coat and was wondering what else might've been added since I think the damaged clothes you can get from it are really cute.




Also pictured are the new Knee Bandages (socks) and Cast (shoes), both just from the clothing store. Has anyone seen new injury/damaged themed clothes?


----------



## ~Kilza~

820 said:


> Has anyone noticed new Trash clothes from the recycle bin? Today I found this ripped doctor's coat and was wondering what else might've been added since I think the damaged clothes you can get from it are really cute.
> View attachment 410895
> Also pictured are the new Knee Bandages (socks) and Cast (shoes), both just from the clothing store. Has anyone seen new injury/damaged themed clothes?


From a quick glance, the Dirty Tank Top is the only other clothing I can see that's new to the recycling bin clothing. For new injury clothes, again, from a quick glance there's the Eye Gauze and Head Bandages.


----------



## Faux

Meadows said:


> Do I need 3 star island to unlock HHP? I have a new island, and I'm just wondering when I can access it.



No.  You just need a house, and the resident services building built as far as I know!  But definitely don't need a 3 star.


----------



## Meadows

Faux said:


> No.  You just need a house, and the resident services building built as far as I know!  But definitely don't need a 3 star.


Oh, okay. Thanks! My residence services is still a tent.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Meadows said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks! My residence services is still a tent.


Yeah you really have a lot of work to do.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler: More HHP info



Just charting my progress with HHP and marking down any notable events, since I don't think there's still a notable guide for it yet? (went from 5 houses -> 16 houses + 3 facilities):

 After the 6th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house and can design the school
 Designing the school unlocks changing room sizes + windows and entryways - *Room size cannot be changed in your home or at Photopia*
 After the 7th house, you can use amiibos in HHP
 During the 8th house, you learn how to use partitions
 After the 8th house, you get the DIY for a partition wall
 After the 10th house, you have a celebration party
 After the 11th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house
 During the 12th house, you get different polishing effects
 After the 12th house, you can build 2 more facilities (restaurant, cafe)
 During the next facility you pick, you learn about changing lighting
 After the 13th house, the Happy Home Academy allows you to share homes/facilities online
 After the 15th house, you're able to use DIY items you've crafted before
 As well, when I talked to Wardell at this point, he allowed me to buy things even if I didn't have enough Poki (though I have more than enough right now, lol)
 Moss and vines slowly come back (I only saw 2 of each)


----------



## Khaelis

Something just happened to me, will spoiler it:

So, I just went back to the HHP island and I found Leif wandering around by the entrance. When I spoke with him, he told me he was here to visit the school to teach a lesson on flowers. He let me lead him there, and it played out a scene where he taught the class (with you, the player, also taking part) about hybrids. Once it finished, my player celebrated and stated he learned how to decorate with hybrid flowers!


----------



## Insulaire

I just dug up a glowing spot and there was 5k bells inside instead of 1k like usual. On Night Owl ordinance, so I don’t think it’s related to that


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> I just dug up a glowing spot and there was 5k bells inside instead of 1k like usual. On Night Owl ordinance, so I don’t think it’s related to that



Its related to your luck from Katrina.


----------



## Insulaire

Khaelis said:


> Its related to your luck from Katrina.


Ah, right, she did mention bells today. Thanks!


----------



## Cristaaaaal

Does anyone know how often the furniture for sale changes in HHP? My switch was dying before I got a chance to buy any and there was super cute stuff I don't want to miss if it changes tomorrow.


----------



## Sara?

Please tell me that Brewsters cafe with every visit and every coffee that you take every day, will make him more happy and unlock things as time progresses because otherwise my heart is broken .....

in NL i could say which coffee i wanted, the amount of sugar and milk i wanted. Now i jist go drink a random coffee and thats it ? Anticlimatic!

plus! Where is my take a way? And also on that note here i was thinking at least about tea ...

Am i the only one disappointed and in distress ?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Cristaaaaal said:


> Does anyone know how often the furniture for sale changes in HHP? My switch was dying before I got a chance to buy any and there was super cute stuff I don't want to miss if it changes tomorrow.


I believe it changes every 24 hours at 5 AM, much like Nook's Cranny.


----------



## vanivon

Sara? said:


> Please tell me that Brewsters cafe with every visit and every coffee that you take every day, will make him more happy and unlock things as time progresses because otherwise my heart is broken .....
> 
> in NL i could say which coffee i wanted, the amount of sugar and milk i wanted. Now i jist go drink a random coffee and thats it ? Anticlimatic!
> 
> plus! Where is my take a way? And also on that note here i was thinking at least about tea ...
> 
> Am i the only one disappointed and in distress ?


yes, you can  befriend Brewster by ordering coffee daily. you unlock takeaway after a handful of days, as well as other things like a recipe and furniture as you continue to purchase coffee. while you can't add sugar (that i know of, for now), you can also add milk after a certain point. there's nothing to be disappointed / in distress about, because it is in fact a feature.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Is there a complete cooking recipe list somewhere yet? I've been diving for scallops, seaweed and sea prawn but my character doesn't come up with any recipes. @Rosch , you sure these critters are needed?

I've been also fishing for anchovies but I didn't realize how rare those little guys are... at least for me. Is the Blue Marlin also needed? Too bad I can't just grab the one in my storage to get my character to learn the recipe.


----------



## Sara?

vanivon said:


> yes, you can  befriend Brewster by ordering coffee daily. you unlock takeaway after a handful of days, as well as other things like a recipe and furniture as you continue to purchase coffee. while you can't add sugar (that i know of, for now), you can also add milk after a certain point. there's nothing to be disappointed / in distress about, because it is in fact a feature.



okey this has eased me. I have not read your spoiler ( thanks for placing it in blur) but your last sentence about the caffee  features been progressive has eased me and im happy to wait and see. Thanks you have made my day brighter


----------



## Rosch

DaviddivaD said:


> Is there a complete cooking recipe list somewhere yet? I've been diving for scallops, seaweed and sea prawn but my character doesn't come up with any recipes. @Rosch , you sure these critters are needed?
> 
> I've been also fishing for anchovies but I didn't realize how rare those little guys are... at least for me. Is the Blue Marlin also needed? Too bad I can't just grab the one in my storage to get my character to learn the recipe.



There is a complete list of DIYs, but it's still missing information, especially the specifics on where to obtain stuff. If you're on the northern hemisphere, I suggest seeking out these available fish to get recipes:

- Horse Mackerel
- Anchovy
- Barred Knifejaw
- Blue Marlin
- Sea Bass
- Red Snapper
- Olive Flounder
- Dab
- Salmon (currently out of season)
- Squid (currently out of season)

These fish doesn't give you DIYs BUT they are needed for some recipes.:
- Carp (recipe given by Lazy villagers)
- Tiger Prawn (recipe given by any villager)
- Sweet Shrimp (recipe given by any villager)
- Seaweed (part of the recipe pack you can buy)


----------



## bebebese

Is there a requirement for the big/expensive nook shopping items, or have I just had really bad luck? I still get the same 2 ordinary items, nothing like the tori gate or dormant volcano yet


----------



## Rosch

bebebese said:


> Is there a requirement for the big/expensive nook shopping items, or have I just had really bad luck? I still get the same 2 ordinary items, nothing like the tori gate or dormant volcano yet


Don't worry, bad RNG. I haven't had any new stuff from Nook Shopping except for K.K. Break.


----------



## Cenith

Does anyone know if we're eventually able to move villagers OUT of the Vacation islands? Not just move them to a different plot but say goodbye to them entirely? Or are we stuck with the ones we build homes for permanently? 
I can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere.


----------



## Rosch

Cenith said:


> Does anyone know if we're eventually able to move villagers OUT of the Vacation islands? Not just move them to a different plot but say goodbye to them entirely? Or are we stuck with the ones we build homes for permanently?
> I can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere.


They're there. Forever.


----------



## porkpie28

This update has made me very poor lol need more money


----------



## Romaki

Very nice. As I'm timetraveling in the past I haven't made use of the new features unless I check my actual day, but I just wanted to report that there are some new clothes as well. Got a nice floral skirt in spring.
I also had Life is Strange-esque bottles, very fun. I'll probably open my island a bit for good items in the travel forum when I have the time.


----------



## Bluelady

Has there been any information about the Bell Boom ordinance effect on turnips? For example, if it increases the rate for good turnips prices? If it doubles the amount that a person would normally get when selling?

Thanks in advance if someone is able to answer these questions.


----------



## OLoveLy

omg! i didn't know that we can: 



Spoiler: HHP Spoiler



change the interior house of the villagers on the island too! i am soo happy! ;-;


----------



## Rosch

Probably mentioned already but, you now applaud K.K. after his performance.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

SportyStudios said:


> Looks like a new holiday is coming to New Horizons!
> 
> Go to around 5:40.


That’s awesome!

I have a question: Does Brewster ever allow you to sit at the couches without amiibos or friends? Can’t I just chill there?


----------



## dragonair

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I have a question: Does Brewster ever allow you to sit at the couches without amiibos or friends? Can’t I just chill there?


He yelled at me when I did. :'^))) it's reserved seating.


----------



## windloft

hi, so i've been hearing this around re: happy home paradise and i was wondering if this is really true. i don't think anybody can answer this immediately, but ... is it true that after buying a certain amount of items from wardell + maybe building a certain amount of houses, you can unlock the option to buy the furniture you use in your decoration jobs using poki?


----------



## Venn

windloft said:


> hi, so i've been hearing this around re: happy home paradise and i was wondering if this is really true. i don't think anybody can answer this immediately, but ... is it true that after buying a certain amount of items from wardell + maybe building a certain amount of houses, you can unlock the option to buy the furniture you use in your decoration jobs using poki?



Do you mean other than the furniture that is available in shop at the moment (in other words, just not in the store? like a catalog?)?


----------



## Pannacotta

windloft said:


> hi, so i've been hearing this around re: happy home paradise and i was wondering if this is really true. i don't think anybody can answer this immediately, but ... is it true that after buying a certain amount of items from wardell + maybe building a certain amount of houses, you can unlock the option to buy the furniture you use in your decoration jobs using poki?



yes can confirm


----------



## DaviddivaD

Venn said:


> Do you mean other than the furniture that is available in shop at the moment (in other words, just not in the store? like a catalog?)?



Saw a picture on Twitter yesterday of someone who decorated the front of her Nook's Cranny with the Castle Arch and Towers. Her Twitter handle is @minsuuuuuya

1 <----- Here is a link to her Tweet.

BTW, is it possible to befriend Wardell? I've been talking to him the couple of days the DLC has been active. He and Brewster would be good friends.


----------



## windloft

Venn said:


> Do you mean other than the furniture that is available in shop at the moment (in other words, just not in the store? like a catalog?)?



my wording is so bad LMFAO. i mean the furniture given to you while you're decorating a villager's vacation home!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Pannacotta said:


> yes can confirm
> 
> View attachment 410994


Holy! This is so useful! Omg


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

As someone lurking here the past couple of days since the update, and how my friend said she is finally giving animal crossing a chance so she's playing my copy... I think I may get a new copy eventually for myself. My spouse has a switch collecting dust after all. The update looks really nice and rounded the game out and I won't have to hop online for certain items anymore do I won't have to deal with Nintendo online.


----------



## SportyStudios

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> That’s awesome!
> 
> I have a question: Does Brewster ever allow you to sit at the couches without amiibos or friends? Can’t I just chill there?


I tried doing that, but Brewster says that those are reserved seats, so I think that’s the case.


----------



## Venn

I got my first former villager on HHP in the form of Sprinkles. She didn't recognize me, but didn't really introduce herself either. It was nice seeing her again and doing her house!


----------



## DJStarstryker

MiniPocketWorld said:


> As someone lurking here the past couple of days since the update, and how my friend said she is finally giving animal crossing a chance so she's playing my copy... I think I may get a new copy eventually for myself. My spouse has a switch collecting dust after all. The update looks really nice and rounded the game out and I won't have to hop online for certain items anymore do I won't have to deal with Nintendo online.



That sounds fun to have someone you know to play AC with! My husband made a character on my island at launch and played with me for a while, but he got bored. I think he'd like 2.0 + HHP, but it came way too late for him and he has no interest in returning, unfortunately.


----------



## Sara?

Dont know if anyone has mentioned it yet, but the new plaza fountain we got ? You can si on it, like in the front of it there is a sitting , super cute, try it out !


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sara? said:


> Dont know if anyone has mentioned it yet, but the new plaza fountain we got ? You can si on it, like in the front of it there is a sitting , super cute, try it out !



i know ^^

it's so cute, isn't it? ^^


----------



## Meadows

Sara? said:


> Dont know if anyone has mentioned it yet, but the new plaza fountain we got ? You can si on it, like in the front of it there is a sitting , super cute, try it out !


The ones with with sea lions? Are you serious? That's so cute!


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler: More HHP info
> 
> 
> 
> Just charting my progress with HHP and marking down any notable events, since I don't think there's still a notable guide for it yet? (went from 5 houses -> 16 houses + 3 facilities):
> 
> After the 6th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house and can design the school
> Designing the school unlocks changing room sizes + windows and entryways - *Room size cannot be changed in your home or at Photopia*
> After the 7th house, you can use amiibos in HHP
> During the 8th house, you learn how to use partitions
> After the 8th house, you get the DIY for a partition wall
> After the 10th house, you have a celebration party
> After the 11th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house
> During the 12th house, you get different polishing effects
> After the 12th house, you can build 2 more facilities (restaurant, cafe)
> During the next facility you pick, you learn about changing lighting
> After the 13th house, the Happy Home Academy allows you to share homes/facilities online
> After the 15th house, you're able to use DIY items you've crafted before
> As well, when I talked to Wardell at this point, he allowed me to buy things even if I didn't have enough Poki (though I have more than enough right now, lol)
> Moss and vines slowly come back (I only saw 2 of each)


Thats great keep us updated whenever something interesting happens. I'm currently around 24 homes and haven't seen any changes yet.


----------



## Meadows

Interesting fact when you start a new island. When you upgrade blather's museum, it will automatically put the art exhibit in the museum. Meaning you don't have to donate a piece of art and wait another day to upgrade it. On the other hand though, your first encounter with Redd, he tells you to atop by his boat, instead of giving you a piece of art.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Meadows said:


> Interesting fact when you start a new island. When you upgrade blather's museum, it will automatically put the art exhibit in the museum. Meaning you don't have to donate a piece of art and wait another day to upgrade it. On the other hand though, your first encounter with Redd, he tells you to atop by his boat, instead of giving you a piece of art.


But what if you were still building shops at Harvs island and the first one you built was Redd's shop and you meet him for the first time. Will it still work?


----------



## Sara?

Meadows said:


> The ones with with sea lions? Are you serious? That's so cute!



Yep that one, its super adorable, if you already have it in your island try sitting in it, its literally in front of the fountain


----------



## Khaelis

Do the RV Shops actually swap out their stock? I've noticed mine have been the same since the update released Thursday night. 

If they actually don't, most of them are pretty pointless, don't you think?


----------



## pinkfawn

Khaelis said:


> Do the RV Shops actually swap out their stock? I've noticed mine have been the same since the update released Thursday night.
> 
> If they actually don't, most of them are pretty pointless, don't you think?


They do. At least Leif does. The first night he was selling tomatoes and carrots, today he has sugarcane and potatoes.


----------



## Envy

Khaelis said:


> Do the RV Shops actually swap out their stock? I've noticed mine have been the same since the update released Thursday night.
> 
> If they actually don't, most of them are pretty pointless, don't you think?



When I buy an object from Redd, he has replaced it with a different object in its place the next day.


----------



## Khaelis

pinkfawn said:


> They do. At least Leif does. The first night he was selling tomatoes and carrots, today he has sugarcane and potatoes.



My Leif definitely has not swapped out anything. He's had potatoes, tomatoes, hyacinths and tulips since Thursday. Kicks has had the same stock two days in a row since I got him, same with Saharah.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay so I just learned about this. All the users have their own different Happy Home Paradise. Which means that they can get different items in Lottie's Office and they don't share the same villager clients. So if you make a new user you can start over with Happy Home Paradise and do it from scratch as if you were playing it for the first time. That just blew my mind when I discovered this. Also they don't share the Poki currency with each other, they are separate.


----------



## Meadows

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay so I just learned about this. All the users have their own different Happy Home Paradise. Which means that they can get different items in Lottie's Office and they don't share the same villager clients. So if you make a new user you can start over with Happy Home Paradise and do it from scratch as if you were playing it for the first time. That just blew my mind when I discovered this. Also they don't share the Poki currency with each other, they are separate.


I had heard about that before the update launched, so I didn't know if that was true. Good to know.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Meadows said:


> I had heard about that before the update launched, so I didn't know if that was true. Good to know.


Yeah I was relived too because I was worried it was going to be locked away to only the Resident Reprehensive that could do it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

Oh my god I just discovered this right now (Spolier):



Spoiler: New Feature unlocked in HHP



You can now use the ABD to exchange Bells into Poki. But there is a limit. According to the game it says that the Daily limit for exchanging bells into Poki is 30,000 Poki and the daily limit for exchanging poki into bells is 15,000 Poki. So there is a limit to how much bells or poki you want to have.


----------



## Sara?

I just discovered, prob someone before me has already too, that while you are changing villagers vac homes on HHP you can also change the ramp ( if they have any ) style !!


----------



## Moritz

The credits to HHP is the best thing ever 
Love it so much


----------



## th8827

Weather in HHP


Spoiler



Some of the Time and Weather combinations give Fog!

I got morning rain in the Summer to give me fog in the most recent area that I designed.

I wonder if there are other hidden weather patterns.


----------



## Neurotiker

Khaelis said:


> Do the RV Shops actually swap out their stock? I've noticed mine have been the same since the update released Thursday night.
> 
> If they actually don't, most of them are pretty pointless, don't you think?


Maybe you found out already but several users have said that stock rotates weekly/every new Monday instead of daily


----------



## Red Dust

Spoiler



Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but a cool little detail is that if you have a villager that has a home on your island and your archipelago, but is in the process of moving out of your island that day then you are unable to visit their archipelago house as it says they're too busy at home. Also my villager in question had a job on my archipelago cafe and was also switched out there too which is how I noticed in the first place. I love details like this.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Couple of interesting notes, one HHP related, one v2.0 related:


Spoiler




 Wardell sends you a Large Paradise Rug in the mail the next day when you've done 10 houses
 You get a Nook Inc. leotard sent to you in the mail after 3 group stretches
I had noticed various group stretching related items when I was going through the new items, so that makes sense that you'll gradually get more items the more stretches you do.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah I was relived too because I was worried it was going to be locked away to only the Resident Reprehensive that could do it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021
> 
> Oh my god I just discovered this right now (Spolier):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Feature unlocked in HHP
> 
> 
> 
> You can now use the ABD to exchange Bells into Poki. But there is a limit. According to the game it says that the Daily limit for exchanging bells into Poki is 30,000 Poki and the daily limit for exchanging poki into bells is 15,000 Poki. So there is a limit to how much bells or poki you want to have.


I love how integrated the DLC is with the base game 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> Couple of interesting notes, one HHP related, one v2.0 related:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardell sends you a Large Paradise Rug in the mail the next day when you've done 10 houses
> You get a Nook Inc. leotard sent to you in the mail after 3 group stretches
> I had noticed various group stretching related items when I was going through the new items, so that makes sense that you'll gradually get more items the more stretches you do.


Oohh really cool!


----------



## Moritz

Being able to change your villagers houses now with the DLC is the best 

Just changed Flips house so he fits my island theme better


----------



## Khaelis

Neurotiker said:


> Maybe you found out already but several users have said that stock rotates weekly/every new Monday instead of daily



Hm, could be. I'd probably not have found out since I haven't time travelled more than a day forward that one time to get my villager to move out sooner.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Moritz said:


> Being able to change your villagers houses now with the DLC is the best
> 
> Just changed Flips house so he fits my island theme better



Is it just the exterior, or can you do the interior as well?


----------



## Moritz

Khaelis said:


> Is it just the exterior, or can you do the interior as well?


You can do both


----------



## nammie

Spoiler regarding turnip/bamboo recipes that I figured out while TTing



Spoiler: Spoiler



Make sure you buy some turnips tomorrow! Daisy Mae will mail you a turnip/bamboo recipe as thanks on Monday!


----------



## SirOctopie

Moritz said:


> You can do both


Oh awesome! I was wondering if the exterior could be changed too!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Brewster has a gyroid painting in The Roost! I love the little details 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



nammie said:


> Spoiler regarding turnip/bamboo recipes that I figured out while TTing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you buy some turnips tomorrow! Daisy Mae will mail you a turnip/bamboo recipe as thanks on Monday!


Good to know! Btw I’ve noticed 



Spoiler



there are to items that require turnips. Does anyone know if we could store turnips in them? That would be game changing lol


----------



## Silkfawn

I have a couple of questions regarding HHP:

So far I've only finished two houses.

1) At what point can I use amiibo to invite villagers of my choosing?
2) When will I be able to use the partition on my island?
3) How can I do the cleaning/scrubbing thing?


----------



## PugLovex

i’m honestly just thrilled to see tortimer, i remember some people thought he was dead


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding HHP:
> 
> So far I've only finished two houses.
> 
> 1) At what point can I use amiibo to invite villagers of my choosing?
> 2) When will I be able to use the partition on my island?
> 3) How can I do the cleaning/scrubbing thing?





Spoiler



1) After the 7th house
2) After the 8th house when you learn the partition wall DIY, which allows you to use it on your island
3) You unlock the ability during the 4th house, and learn more effects during the 12th house


----------



## Rosch

Just saw this posted by someone...

In order to get the aerobic movements as reactions, you need to do the morning stretches 50 times.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Hey guys! I wonder if anyone can answer me this.  What if I don't have time to finish decorating a house for a client in HHP and have to leave the game?  Will it assume I've finished, or forget all my progress, or can I just go back the next day and continue where I left off?   

Also... I love Gyroids


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just saw the ending to HHP It was so beautiful! :')


----------



## Bluebellie

How do I invite an Amiibo to do the HHP so that I can do their homes?
I know how to invite my villagers, but I’m wondering about Amiibos that I don’t have on my island but that I have the card for. I don’t really like any of the islanders that randomly show up.


----------



## Meadows

RoxasFan20 said:


> But what if you were still building shops at Harvs island and the first one you built was Redd's shop and you meet him for the first time. Will it still work?


Well you'd need 3 star island for the shops and the museum automatically upgraded the next day after talking to Redd. So I'm not sure how that wohld work, but I doubt hardly anyone would get 3 star islands without talking to Redd.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

RoxasFan20 said:


> I just saw the ending to HHP It was so beautiful! :')


At which point exactly do you get the ability to redesign your villagers homes? Also, once it ends, do you get new villagers requesting more designs?


----------



## Venn

Rosch said:


> Just saw this posted by someone...
> 
> In order to get the aerobic movements as reactions, you need to do the morning stretches 50 times.



I was wondering about that, thank you for the information. Time to get working!



MartyFromCherryfall said:


> Hey guys! I wonder if anyone can answer me this.  What if I don't have time to finish decorating a house for a client in HHP and have to leave the game?  Will it assume I've finished, or forget all my progress, or can I just go back the next day and continue where I left off?
> 
> Also... I love Gyroids



What I did with Bertha was quickly put something together along with the requested items and then told her I was done. She was happy and I got paid and then left for a bit. Returned to work and told them I wanted to visit Bertha and told her I wanted to do a remodel and then continued. 

It's weird that it doesn't have a "I need a break, we'll continue this later" option...


----------



## MayorofMapleton

ATTENTION GAME BREAKING GLITCH FOUND:

Not sure if its been brought up.

But do NOT redesign your villager's exterior or interior if your gates are OPEN.

It will completely corrupt your save data.

If you started doing so and the gates are open go to your villagers house, go in and then turn off the game to prevent corruption.

Nintendo is working on a patch to fix this.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

DJStarstryker said:


> That sounds fun to have someone you know to play AC with! My husband made a character on my island at launch and played with me for a while, but he got bored. I think he'd like 2.0 + HHP, but it came way too late for him and he has no interest in returning, unfortunately.


I understand that. The thought of going through the tutorial again doesn't amuse me in the least. That is one reason for my hesitancy. Luckily I did save my data  of my last island on my pc_ (I had a completed catalog and diy list)_ but I am not sure if I can put that back on a Switch or not. It would be nice to have the game on pc but I am not so sure that is possible.
I also have an additional reason that is kinda separate from Animal Crossing itself and more Nintendo related.
I feel like the update I am seeing changes alot of feelings and things I have towards the game so I think I may give it another go. Especially since I won't feel like I have to get online to get certain things like the lighthouses.
I am just happy that my friend is trying it out so I have someone to talk about Animal Crossing with. I don't think we will be playing online together though. She has her own time schedule for things but I would like to play along "with" her by starting my own island. It will be a little bit before I get a copy of NH though.
I can't wait to hear what kind of villagers she likes    or if she starts with the dreaded pears. She absolutely hates pears in real life so I chuckle at the thought.


----------



## RETSAMDET

Venn said:


> I was wondering about that, thank you for the information. Time to get working!
> 
> 
> 
> What I did with Bertha was quickly put something together along with the requested items and then told her I was done. She was happy and I got paid and then left for a bit. Returned to work and told them I wanted to visit Bertha and told her I wanted to do a remodel and then continued.
> 
> It's weird that it doesn't have a "I need a break, we'll continue this later" option...


If you press the minus button to save and quit, it’ll save your progress, and when you load the game again, you’ll be back on your island. When you revisit the archipelago, the client and Niko will be waiting to take you back to the build site and let you continue where you left off.


----------



## Matt0106

Had Resetti randomly visit Brewster’s today! Was a nice surprise given I didn’t have an amiibo of his.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> At which point exactly do you get the ability to redesign your villagers homes? Also, once it ends, do you get new villagers requesting more designs?


If you're referring to the feature to design villager homes on your main island, well not yet. I am still trying to build more homes. But I did hear from a guide that you need to design at least 35 to 40 homes to unlock the feature. I will keep you updated once I finally get it. Its taking longer than I thought.


----------



## Venn

RETSAMDET said:


> If you press the minus button to save and quit, it’ll save your progress, and when you load the game again, you’ll be back on your island. When you revisit the archipelago, the client and Niko will be waiting to take you back to the build site and let you continue where you left off.



Good to know! I didn't think about that.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> If you're referring to the feature to design villager homes on your main island, well not yet. I am still trying to build more homes. But I did hear from a guide that you need to design at least 35 to 40 homes to unlock the feature. I will keep you updated once I finally get it. Its taking longer than I thought.


Straight after hitting the credits, I went to resident services and tom nook spoke to me about it, and I was able to do it straight away


----------



## VanitasFan26

RoxasFan20 said:


> If you're referring to the feature to design villager homes on your main island, well not yet. I am still trying to build more homes. But I did hear from a guide that you need to design at least 35 to 40 homes to unlock the feature. I will keep you updated once I finally get it. Its taking longer than I thought.


Okay forget what I just said and @Moritz is right. I went back to my island and went into Resident Services and Tom Nook was saying how he is ready to design villager homes. So yeah it is confirmed after you build the final facility and see the credits you do get the option to design your villager homes. I wish Lottie would've said something about it, but either way thats how you get it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay forget what I just said and @Moritz is right. I went back to my island and went into Resident Services and Tom Nook was saying how he is ready to design villager homes. So yeah it is confirmed after you build the final facility and see the credits you do get the option to design your villager homes. I wish Lottie would've said something about it, but either way thats how you get it.


Awesome! At which point do you reach the credits?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I found this while trying to figure out what is behind the DLC only.
Unlocking Villager Home Redesigning in New Horizons


Spoiler: Job Count




*Two Jobs:* Paradise Planning Network.
*Three Jobs:* Polishing!
*Four Jobs:* The school facility is unlocked. Complete to gain access to room sizes.
*Five Jobs:* Vine hanging chair DIY, storage space unlocked on second floor.
*Six Jobs:* Earn 9,000 Poki per job, new uniforms unlocked, workbench on second floor.
*Seven Jobs:* Can now summon vacationers with amiibo. Limited to regular villagers.
*Eight Jobs:* Unlocks wall partitions DIY.
*11 Jobs:* Earn 12,000 Poki per job.
*12 Jobs:* Customize your polishing effect. Unlocks the café and restaurant facility.
*13 Jobs:* Can now visit other people’s creations on the Paradise Planning Network.
*15 Jobs:* Use DIY made furniture in your jobs.
*16 Jobs:* Unlock roommates for the vacation homes.
*17 Jobs:* Unlocks soundscapes.
*18 Jobs:* You can add a second floor to the vacation homes.
*19 Jobs:* Earn 15,000 Poki per job. Can now summon VIP villagers. (Those who don’t have houses like Isabelle)
*22 Jobs:* Unlocks the hospital facility.
*23 Jobs:* Even more soundscapes.
*25 Jobs:* Gain access to your furniture catalogue when decorating.
*30 Jobs:* Unlock the apparel shop facility. Talk to Tom Nook to unlock the ability to decorate your own villager’s houses (internal and external).


----------



## Kg1595

Matt0106 said:


> Had Resetti randomly visit Brewster’s today! Was a nice surprise given I didn’t have an amiibo of his.


Me too!  It is good to know we don’t need to get NPC amiibos to have them visit.

Does anyone have the old Roost schedules for NPC visits?  Maybe they are using that in ACNH as well.  I saw Resetti around 3pm Saturday game time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Awesome! At which point do you reach the credits?


You will see 



Spoiler: Special NPC



DK KK performing and you see all the villagers dancing and then you will see the credits.


----------



## bebebese

Bluebellie said:


> How do I invite an Amiibo to do the HHP so that I can do their homes?
> I know how to invite my villagers, but I’m wondering about Amiibos that I don’t have on my island but that I have the card for. I don’t really like any of the islanders that randomly show up.


I'm not sure of the exact number, but your unlock the ability to scan in amiibo after a few houses. I got it in 7, I think. You may also need to have the first facility done.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

I love Roswell.

His pupils move like dials in between emotes.


----------



## Insulaire

bebebese said:


> I'm not sure of the exact number, but your unlock the ability to scan in amiibo after a few houses. I got it in 7, I think. You may also need to have the first facility done.


I think I unlocked it right before Lottie pinged me to build the school. I thought it was tied to remodeling so I actually remodeled Eloise’s house before that, so it could be +1 from whatever the house count is for the school


----------



## Girlyliondragon

How do you get into the HHP content? I know you're supposed to get a call from tom Nook or something like that, but when does that come around if say, you started a new island before the update? Is it only if you hit 3-stars?

EDIT: Nvm! Someone already answered someone who asked the same question earlier. I'm gonna have to get residential services upgraded soon. x3x. Might do a little TTing.


----------



## Khaelis

MayorofMapleton said:


> ATTENTION GAME BREAKING GLITCH FOUND:
> 
> Not sure if its been brought up.
> 
> But do NOT redesign your villager's exterior or interior if your gates are OPEN.
> 
> It will completely corrupt your save data.
> 
> If you started doing so and the gates are open go to your villagers house, go in and then turn off the game to prevent corruption.
> 
> Nintendo is working on a patch to fix this.



Oh my, that is a nasty oversight. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Khaelis said:


> Oh my, that is a nasty oversight. Thanks for the head's up.


Well actually it was Nintendo of America on Twitter who gave the warning first.


----------



## Brookie

How do you skip Kapp'Ns song??? I just kept doing emotes! Lmao.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Brookie said:


> How do you skip Kapp'Ns song??? I just kept doing emotes! Lmao.


Just keep mashing B until it skips.


----------



## Khaelis

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well actually it was Nintendo of America on Twitter who gave the warning first.



Yes, but it was @MayorofMapleton who still relayed that information for us. Not all of us use twitter, afterall!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Khaelis said:


> Yes, but it was @MayorofMapleton who still relayed that information for us. Not all of us use twitter, afterall!


Really? Well Nintendo sure was slow to respond. I hope people don't encounter that glitch.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Brookie said:


> How do you skip Kapp'Ns song??? I just kept doing emotes! Lmao.


Mash the B button


----------



## th8827

HHP Facilities Functionality


Spoiler



The teacher at the School gave me Plumeria starts.

The Chef at the HHP restaurant can teach you recipes!

The Café staff sell you food items for Poki.


----------



## Brookie

Has anyone actually done the morning aerobics (stretching session) more than once?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Brookie said:


> Has anyone actually done the morning aerobics (stretching session) more than once?


I only do it, if its part of the Nook Mile task. I mean its interesting, but not something I would do daily (Again only if its a Nook Mile task)


----------



## Flicky

Brookie said:


> Has anyone actually done the morning aerobics (stretching session) more than once?


Yes. I left the Switch idle the second time while I did something else, just for the sake of the Nook Mile completion. It still counted.


----------



## Rosch

RoxasFan20 said:


> I only do it, if its part of the Nook Mile task. I mean its interesting, but not something I would do daily (Again only if its a Nook Mile task)



You unlock all the movements as reactions after 50 workouts. It's also an achievement.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Brookie said:


> Has anyone actually done the morning aerobics (stretching session) more than once?


Yeah. You get rewards and achievements the more times you do it, though it only counts once per day.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> You unlock all the movements as reactions after 50 workouts. It's also an achievement.


No offense I don't care for any of the reactions. I just do it only if its for a Nook Mile task.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I had _no idea_ Harriet was returning, so that was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Silkfawn

Does anyone know the name of the new mannequin items included in the game?
The woman, child and the man that's lying down on the ground.


----------



## th8827

Just in case anyone was wondering, you can invite Sanrio amiibo characters to HHP.


----------



## Brookie

Next Question: *How do I get the storage shed DIY/recipe?*


----------



## VanitasFan26

th8827 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering, you can invite Sanrio amiibo characters to HHP.


Yep I can confirm this also. I invited Chai recently.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Brookie said:


> Next Question: *How do I get the storage shed DIY/recipe?*


Go to the Nook Mile Shop and go to the DIY section, it should be down at the very bottom.


----------



## DJStarstryker

th8827 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering, you can invite Sanrio amiibo characters to HHP.



Thank you for mentioning that! Since the Sanrio characters didn't exist yet when HHD came out, you can't make a house for them in that game. I completely didn't think about inviting them to HHP. I look forward to eventually making houses for them. I haven't made enough houses to unlock amiibo functionality in HHP yet.


----------



## Airysuit




----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

So it seems that Redd can now sometimes sell only fake artwork at his shop on Harv's island. I went to the island today and noticed that both of the art pieces he was selling were fake.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m just extremely happy that we have cactuses now.  Until the update, all we had was that mini cactus set.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Does anyone know how to set a picture in HHP? Like, I thought I took a picture of my facilities and homes but they’re not showing up :/ only the older ones are


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> So it seems that Redd can now sometimes sell only fake artwork at his shop on Harv's island. I went to the island today and noticed that both of the art pieces he was selling were fake.


This has actually always been a thing before the update. Sometimes he will have all fakes, sometimes he will have more than one genuine art/statue.


----------



## miyac

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Does anyone know how to set a picture in HHP? Like, I thought I took a picture of my facilities and homes but they’re not showing up :/ only the older ones are



After you take a picture (only the last one will count), close the camera app and then click +, it will give you the option to change the picture to the last one you took.


----------



## returnofsaturn

Has anybody designed a home for one of their residents yet? Like on your own island? Pls post lmao I wanna see


----------



## th8827

Caught an Anchovy and learned 2 recipes. This means that catching a fish once will teach all of its recipes.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Well, I "completed" HHP. I jotted down what you unlock at various points yet again and put it in the OP (even if some of the info has been said already, lol):


Spoiler




 After the 16th house, once you continue working, you'll gain the ability to have roommates in vacation homes when remodeling a villager's vacation home
 After the 17th house, you learn soundscapes after a cutscene with Wardell
 After the 18th house, you can do storey vacation homes
 After the 19th house, you can suggest ideas to villagers, and also get more Poki + work clothes
 After the 20th house, you have another party and get the end goal for HHP
 After the 22nd house, you get a present from Lottie
 After the 24th house, you unlock another facility (hospital)
 After the 25th house, you lean more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell
 After the 27th house, Tom Nook visits and allows you to use your entire catalog for decorating vacation homes
 After the 30th house, you unlock the last facility (apparel shop)
 After the apparel shop is complete, you get the credits
 After the credits, you unlock more reactions (Grooving Hop, Groove Right, Groove Left, Soak It In, Side-to-Side, Island Stomp, Airplane, Twisty Dance, Shimmy, Turnip Patch, Arm-Swing Dance)
 *After returning to your island after the credits and entering the Residential Services building, you unlock the option to remodel your villagers' homes (exterior and interior). It costs 9,000 bells per home, you have everything available to you that you would on the archipelago and you can do multiple homes per day.*
After the credits, I believe there is no more ability unlocks on a per-house level.

Various notes:

 There's a DIY bottle on the beach every day
 The teacher at the school can give you an item once per day
 The chef at the restaurant teaches cooking DIYs once per day
 The co-chefs at the cafe allow you to order food/drinks with Poki (8 total items, I believe it changes every day)
 The receptionist + doctor are able to give you clothing items at the hospital (once per day)
 Can expand the hospital by donating 120,000 Poki
 You're able to buy the items on the mannequins in your apparel shop, items change every day
 Can dance with villagers from various facilities after the initial credits
 The next day after opening the school, Leif will come visit, which will unlock the use of hybrid flowers and crops in the archipelago.
 You get rewards for # of houses completed in the mail



It's kinda interesting, since I would argue you're actually better off just rushing through the first 30 houses for HHP, since after that you'll actually have everything you need for designing the houses. Then you can just go back and remodel the old houses and properly design the new vacation homes to your heart's content, lol.


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I "completed" HHP. I jotted down what you unlock at various points yet again and put it in the OP (even if some of the info has been said already, lol):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the 16th house, once you continue working, you'll gain the ability to have roommates in vacation homes when remodeling a villager's vacation home
> After the 17th house, you learn soundscapes after a cutscene with Wardell
> After the 18th house, you can do storey vacation homes
> After the 19th house, you can suggest ideas to villagers, and also get more Poki + work clothes
> After the 20th house, you have another party and get the end goal for HHP
> After the 22nd house, you get a present from Lottie
> After the 24th house, you unlock another facility (hospital)
> After the 25th house, you lean more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell
> After the 27th house, Tom Nook visits and allows you to use your entire catalog for decorating vacation homes
> After the 30th house, you unlock the last facility (apparel shop)
> After the apparel shop is complete, you get the credits
> After the credits, you unlock more reactions (Grooving Hop, Groove Right, Groove Left, Soak It In, Side-to-Side, Island Stomp, Airplane, Twisty Dance, Shimmy, Turnip Patch, Arm-Swing Dance)
> *After returning to your island after the credits and entering the Residential Services building, you unlock the option to remodel your villagers' homes (exterior and interior). It costs 9,000 bells per home, you have everything available to you that you would on the archipelago and you can do multiple homes per day.*
> After the credits, I believe there is no more ability unlocks on a per-house level.
> 
> Various notes:
> 
> There's a DIY bottle on the beach every day
> The teacher at the school can give you an item once per day
> The chef at the restaurant teaches cooking DIYs once per day
> The co-chefs at the cafe allow you to order food/drinks with Poki (8 total items, I believe it changes every day)
> The receptionist + doctor are able to give you clothing items at the hospital (once per day)
> Can expand the hospital by donating 120,000 Poki
> You're able to buy the items on the mannequins in your apparel shop, items change every day
> Can dance with villagers from various facilities after the initial credits
> The next day after opening the school, Leif will come visit, which will unlock the use of hybrid flowers and crops in the archipelago.
> You get rewards for # of houses completed in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda interesting, since I would argue you're actually better off just rushing through the first 30 houses for HHP, since after that you'll actually have everything you need for designing the houses. Then you can just go back and remodel the old houses and properly design the new vacation homes to your heart's content, lol.


Thanks a lot for this useful info. But man, did you actually give those houses full furnishings? XD Or you'll come back to it some other time? I'm tempted to just give them barebone houses and remodel them later on.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Thanks a lot for this useful info. But man, did you actually give those houses full furnishings? XD Or you'll come back to it some other time? I'm tempted to just give them barebone houses and remodel them later on.


ngl, I was giving minimal effort at the end there so I could get it done, lol. I put in more effort with the ideas I liked, though, I will say that.


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> ngl, I was giving minimal effort at the end there so I could get it done, lol. I put in more effort with the ideas I liked, though, I will say that.


Same. I had few houses that I really like the concept of. The lack of furniture selection on the early houses is kinda preventing me from giving effort. Also, I really want to unlock the house customization already, then I'd just go back to the old houses.


----------



## th8827

Don't know if this is new or if I just missed it, but you can now order handheld items, like the  Tambourine, from the Shopping app. Same thing for tools, including the shop variants.

It is in the "Wallpaper, flooring and more" section, under "Tools/Goods" (the Shovel icon)


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> Don't know if this is new or if I just missed it, but you can now order handheld items, like the  Tambourine, from the Shopping app. Same thing for tools, including the shop variants.
> 
> It is in the "Wallpaper, flooring and more" section, under "Tools/Goods" (the Shovel icon)


Yes, that's new! They also display fencing in its own tab and seasonal items in their respective sections as well, which is definitely a welcome change.


----------



## Khaelis

~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I "completed" HHP. I jotted down what you unlock at various points yet again and put it in the OP (even if some of the info has been said already, lol):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the 16th house, once you continue working, you'll gain the ability to have roommates in vacation homes when remodeling a villager's vacation home
> After the 17th house, you learn soundscapes after a cutscene with Wardell
> After the 18th house, you can do storey vacation homes
> After the 19th house, you can suggest ideas to villagers, and also get more Poki + work clothes
> After the 20th house, you have another party and get the end goal for HHP
> After the 22nd house, you get a present from Lottie
> After the 24th house, you unlock another facility (hospital)
> After the 25th house, you lean more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell
> After the 27th house, Tom Nook visits and allows you to use your entire catalog for decorating vacation homes
> After the 30th house, you unlock the last facility (apparel shop)
> After the apparel shop is complete, you get the credits
> After the credits, you unlock more reactions (Grooving Hop, Groove Right, Groove Left, Soak It In, Side-to-Side, Island Stomp, Airplane, Twisty Dance, Shimmy, Turnip Patch, Arm-Swing Dance)
> *After returning to your island after the credits and entering the Residential Services building, you unlock the option to remodel your villagers' homes (exterior and interior). It costs 9,000 bells per home, you have everything available to you that you would on the archipelago and you can do multiple homes per day.*
> After the credits, I believe there is no more ability unlocks on a per-house level.
> 
> Various notes:
> 
> There's a DIY bottle on the beach every day
> The teacher at the school can give you an item once per day
> The chef at the restaurant teaches cooking DIYs once per day
> The co-chefs at the cafe allow you to order food/drinks with Poki (8 total items, I believe it changes every day)
> The receptionist + doctor are able to give you clothing items at the hospital (once per day)
> Can expand the hospital by donating 120,000 Poki
> You're able to buy the items on the mannequins in your apparel shop, items change every day
> Can dance with villagers from various facilities after the initial credits
> The next day after opening the school, Leif will come visit, which will unlock the use of hybrid flowers and crops in the archipelago.
> You get rewards for # of houses completed in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda interesting, since I would argue you're actually better off just rushing through the first 30 houses for HHP, since after that you'll actually have everything you need for designing the houses. Then you can just go back and remodel the old houses and properly design the new vacation homes to your heart's content, lol.



Do you know if we're stuck with who we pick, or can they be 'booted' out?


----------



## queertactics

th8827 said:


> Caught an Anchovy and learned 2 recipes. This means that catching a fish once will teach all of its recipes.


thats extremely good to know thank you for posting!!!


----------



## th8827

Old villagers who you invite to the Roost with Amiibos remember you.



Spoiler


----------



## queertactics

does anyone know if you can find new forageables on the old nmt islands? (seems sort of counterintuitive but like, maybe?)


----------



## ~Kilza~

Khaelis said:


> Do you know if we're stuck with who we pick, or can they be 'booted' out?


You can't remove a villager once they've had a home built for them on the archipelago. From what I've seen, even if you got the villager to be a roommate of somebody else, you're forced to make a home for them once they're split up. Considering that there is no limit on the number of homes you can make, this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Khaelis

~Kilza~ said:


> You can't remove a villager once they've had a home built for them on the archipelago. From what I've seen, even if you got the villager to be a roommate of somebody else, you're forced to make a home for them once they're split up. Considering that there is no limit on the number of homes you can make, this doesn't surprise me.



Oh, you can have more than one house in an acre or something?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Khaelis said:


> Oh, you can have more than one house in an acre or something?


Yeah. Basically the acre just determines the area that's used for the house exterior, so multiple houses would each get their own copy of that area. Only the latest villager to have their house built/remodeled on that acre would have their face show up on the map.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Khaelis said:


> Oh, you can have more than one house in an acre or something?


Yep, it's pretty cool  Endless space, basically.


----------



## Khaelis

~Kilza~ said:


> Yeah. Basically the acre just determines the area that's used for the house exterior, so multiple houses would each get their own copy of that area. Only the latest villager to have their house built/remodeled on that acre would have their face show up on the map.



Ahhh, OK. I thought I'd be stuck with whoever's face on that acre for the rest of my game, lol. Can you move people's homes to a new acre?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Khaelis said:


> Ahhh, OK. I thought I'd be stuck with whoever's face on that acre for the rest of my game, lol. Can you move people's homes to a new acre?


Yep, you definitely can!


----------



## Khaelis

~Kilza~ said:


> Yep, you definitely can!



Fantastic. I wanted my island villagers line up in a row. XD


----------



## Raz

Anyone knows if we can cycle the villagers that are on the HHP beach waiting for us to decorate their houses?


----------



## vanivon

Raz said:


> Anyone knows if we can cycle the villagers that are on the HHP beach waiting for us to decorate their houses?


they change daily! so if you're not happy with your current villager setup, TT to tomorrow (if you're a TTer) or call it a night on decorating if you want an all-new set.


----------



## satine

I can't tell if it's because the update is jinxing me or if I simply have bad luck, but it has not rained one DROP on my island since the update and my stupid MeteoNook is showing that it's dry for the next few weeks. So I can't get any gyroids on my island!!! I just have to rely on the one-per-day Kapp'n tours lol. But it's frustrating! Because I was really looking forward to digging em up on my island.  Oh well. Maybe it'll rain soon.


----------



## JKDOS

The HHP is worth $100s of dollars in my opinion. Greatest thing out of the last 19 months

Major HHP spoiler. Do not click of you if you hate spoilers 



Spoiler: Ultra HHP spoiler 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457204325537628162


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> The HHP is worth $100s of dollars in my opinion. Greatest thing out of the last 19 months
> 
> Major HHP spoiler. Do not click of you if you hate spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ultra HHP spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457204325537628162


I just saw this recently after I built the last facility. It was so good.


----------



## dragonair

Does anyone know if there's a way to change how the windows look in HHP? I think that was a feature in HHD but I'm not sure if I'm remembering wrong or if they just didn't bring that feature over lol.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

For anyone else that primarily uses Nook Exchange, I would just like to inform everyone that the site has now been updated to include the latest items ♥ You might want to try closing and re entering the site if you are having trouble finding these items.

I'm sorry if this doesn't directly pertain to any update information, I just wanted to make sure people were aware and I didn't think it was big enough news to warrant its own thread.


----------



## DukeSR8

Anyone know if the applause for K.K. is for every song or just the first Saturday? It's going to get even more annoying to gift folks sitting at his concerts if you're forced to applaud every song.

Also is it just me or does the button controls for stretching have an input delay? My inputs feel delayed for whatever reason.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I love how villagers now gift you their favorite song when they invite you over


----------



## OLoveLy

how do we unlock the new hairstyle in the second trailer when they are talking about the hhp? 

nvm, i find it. C:


----------



## Airysuit

Spoiler: Redd (?) spoiler 



OMG YOU CAN READ BOOKS NOW???  IM SO HAPPY. Its sooo cute


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Unless I am mistaken for those that reset island's after they have completed their design or to rediscover the game I am assuming you need your three star island before you can do the DLC as I have yet to get the call in order to play. It remains locked unless I am mistaken. I put my campsite up today tomorrow that will be built then will get the three star island or to work on it. The museum is also closed so should be able to get Kappin and Brewster tomorrow as I donated my art piece yesterday.


----------



## b100ming

Corry said:


> Apparently Kicks can sell you a sword which is pretty awesome lol.
> View attachment 410576


Hey! Watch where you’re pointing that thing!


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Angelbearpuppy said:


> Unless I am mistaken for those that reset island's after they have completed their design or to rediscover the game *I am assuming you need your three star island before you can do the DLC as I have yet to get the call in order to play. It remains locked unless I am mistaken. *I put my campsite up today tomorrow that will be built then will get the three star island or to work on it. The museum is also closed so should be able to get Kappin and Brewster tomorrow as I donated my art piece yesterday.


Nope, you just need residential services upgraded to a building. My restarted Island is only a week old and I got a call from Tom to start the DLC after I got the main tent upgraded.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Girlyliondragon said:


> Nope, you just need residential services upgraded to a building. My restarted Island is only a week old and I got a call from Tom to start the DLC after I got the main tent upgraded.


I got the upgraded resident service building today. And nothing. No call. I even checked and re-download the DLC and the game is up to date it opened and I have Isabel


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Angelbearpuppy said:


> I got the upgraded resident service building today. And nothing. No call. I even checked and re-download the DLC and the game is up to date


You need to wait until _tomorrow_. It doesn't start the day on the upgrade. Give it time or TT it.


----------



## Morningowl

I was visiting my friends island and they wanted to do group stretching, I was pull into without a choice lol.


----------



## moon_child

Sorry if this has been asked before but is there a max amount of houses you can design in HHP for a day?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

moon_child said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but is there a max amount of houses you can design in HHP for a day?


Nope


----------



## Bk1234

Is it possible to invite Paradise Island villagers to your main island?


----------



## Venn

Bk1234 said:


> Is it possible to invite Paradise Island villagers to your main island?



No it is not. 
I wish we could tho.


----------



## Matt0106

I’m sure it’s already been spoken about, but does anyone know how often Leif’s and Redd’s crops and paintings change? Mine have been the same the past 2-3 days :/


----------



## Venn

Matt0106 said:


> I’m sure it’s already been spoken about, but does anyone know how often Leif’s and Redd’s crops and paintings change? Mine have been the same the past 2-3 days :/



I heard Leif is a weekly basis and changes on Mondays. (Monday may be wrong, but I definitely don't remember the specific date.)


----------



## Matt0106

Ahh okay. Thank you!


----------



## Morningowl

Matt0106 said:


> I’m sure it’s already been spoken about, but does anyone know how often Leif’s and Redd’s crops and paintings change? Mine have been the same the past 2-3 days :/


I don’t know for sure for redd, my guess would be changes weekly but I do know if you buy a piece he does replace it the next day from my experience


----------



## DaviddivaD

Can we learn to make smoothies from non-native fruit eventually?


----------



## Raz

DaviddivaD said:


> Can we learn to make smoothies from non-native fruit eventually?


I really want to know that too

I just discovered that Cyrus can customize Gyroids!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still card hunting. I can't find anything unless it's marked up horribly. Anyone else got cards?


----------



## Khaelis

Cosmic-chan said:


> Still card hunting. I can't find anything unless it's marked up horribly. Anyone else got cards?



Mine's arrive sometimes this week.


----------



## th8827

If you make a Vacation Home for a special character, you get their photo in the mail the next day.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Khaelis said:


> Mine's arrive sometimes this week.


Where did you buy? All my places are either sold out or just not available


----------



## shiniki

DaviddivaD said:


> Can we learn to make smoothies from non-native fruit eventually?



 Yes, Raymond taught me how to make a pear one, my native is peach.


----------



## Venn

I was able to get one card from Amazon and I hope I get lucky. If not, I'll think I'll just wait. I'm not really hunting for them but if they come to me, I'll get some.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Venn said:


> I was able to get one card from Amazon and I hope I get lucky. If not, I'll think I'll just wait. I'm not really hunting for them but if they come to me, I'll get some.


Oooh. Can I get a link?


----------



## KnoxUK

I haven't played new horizons since last Halloween, heard of this big update I'm excited to see if this will fix my enjoyment of the game. Has there been any updates before this one, which has added anything?


----------



## Sara?

Cosmic-chan said:


> Still card hunting. I can't find anything unless it's marked up horribly. Anyone else got cards?



i just need isabelle with the pink shirt and Celest and i eilm have my very first complete set .


----------



## Insulaire

th8827 said:


> If you make a Vacation Home for a special character, you get their photo in the mail the next day.


OMG love it


----------



## DJStarstryker

KnoxUK said:


> I haven't played new horizons since last Halloween, heard of this big update I'm excited to see if this will fix my enjoyment of the game. Has there been any updates before this one, which has added anything?



Halloween 2020? There's been a few updates since then. Most just added more holiday and seasonal items, but the larger updates were the Mario update (added a bunch of Mario items) and the Sanrio update (added all of the Sanrio villagers and old Sanrio items, plus new Sanrio items). This year hasn't had any substantial updates other than those until the big 2.0 update came out.


----------



## KnoxUK

DJStarstryker said:


> Halloween 2020? There's been a few updates since then. Most just added more holiday and seasonal items, but the larger updates were the Mario update (added a bunch of Mario items) and the Sanrio update (added all of the Sanrio villagers and old Sanrio items, plus new Sanrio items). This year hasn't had any substantial updates other than those until the big 2.0 update came out.



Ah awesome! I'll have to check them out. I wonder if they added in support for the the smash bros villager amiibo like in new leaf.


----------



## VanitasFan26

There is some bad news that I just learned. If you try to use the Saharah Tickets while talking to Saharah herself on Harvs island it doesn't work. Only when she is wondering all over your island that she will accept them.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> There is some bad news that I just learned. If you try to use the Saharah Tickets while talking to Saharah herself on Harvs island it doesn't work. Only when she is wondering all over your island that she will accept them.


I'm honestly good with that 
I like that they still retain purpose when visiting your island

It would be a shame if them coming to your island just meant you didn't need to go to harvs to see them.


----------



## Khaelis

Cosmic-chan said:


> Where did you buy? All my places are either sold out or just not available



Best Buy (Canada), pretty much in the first 15 minutes they went up. At the time, there was only a limit of one. Since I didn't cancel to re-order when the limit was bumped to 3 (and later 5), I managed to keep hold of mine.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I'm honestly good with that
> I like that they still retain purpose when visiting your island
> 
> It would be a shame if them coming to your island just meant you didn't need to go to harvs to see them.


I guess so but I like seeing the pictures of what the flooring and wallpaper look like so that way I don't have to buy so many rugs just to see what the mystery wallpaper or flooring is. I remember that being pretty tedious.


----------



## Morningowl

Overall I love the update  but it is silly how disappointed I am about no bananas.


----------



## ~Kilza~

So Leif sends you a Veggie Basket DIY in the mail after you've bought enough crop starts from him. I think you might need 100? Haven't kept track of the number I bought, but that seems to line up correctly.

As well, to unlock pillars/counters in HHP:


Spoiler



After your 15th house, you'll teach Niko about DIYs. Two days later, when you land on the archipelago for that day, he'll immediately teach you about both pillars and counters.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Morningowl said:


> Overall I love the update  but it is silly how disappointed I am about no bananas.


I know there was rumors of tropical fruits, but it was confirmed there was none to be found. (sigh) I don't get Nintendo sometimes....


----------



## Moritz

~Kilza~ said:


> So Leif sends you a Veggie Basket DIY in the mail after you've bought enough crop starts from him. I think you might need 100? Haven't kept track of the number I bought, but that seems to line up correctly.
> 
> As well, to unlock pillars/counters in HHP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After your 15th house, you'll teach Niko about DIYs. Two days later, when you land on the archipelago for that day, he'll immediately teach you about both pillars and counters.


I think its less than 100 as I've only ever bought 80 from him.
50 of these were before the update.

Its easy for me to keep track of as i reset a week before the update and I bought 6 of each new crop, and have 50 pumpkin starts in storage from trying to get the hedge fence.


----------



## Etown20

Is it possible to see other villagers or NPCs at the Roost without using amiibo?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I think it's also important to note that the Night Owl and Early Bird ordinances *do not work the way they did in New Leaf*.

The only change they seem to make is the shops open either one hour earlier (early bird) or close one hour later (night owl) without this affecting their opening time (night owl) or closing time (early bird) at all. For example, my current hours for Able Sisters under the night owl ordinance is 9AM-10PM instead of the standard 9AM-9PM. I'm not sure how it works for villagers, but I'm assuming their sleep and awake cycles function the same way as the shops would.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021



Etown20 said:


> Is it possible to see other villagers or NPCs at the Roost without using amiibo?


Yes! My sister saw both Celeste and Prince at the Roost a few nights ago. I'm not sure if it works this way for villagers not currently living on your island.


----------



## Insulaire

KK was at the Roost last night for “a cup of mud” after he left the plaza without me calling him


----------



## th8827

Anyone know which Villager I should look for to add the Candy Skull Mask to the lineup in HHP? My character just don't feel right without it,


----------



## pinkfawn

I've got a question about HHD, I've been taking it slowly but does anyone know if eventually we will get to unlock more rooms per house/facility or the upstairs/downstairs? I'm hoping the partition walls don't count as making new 'rooms'. Sorry if this was already answered, it must have gotten lost in 51 pages ^^;


----------



## daringred_

Etown20 said:


> Is it possible to see other villagers or NPCs at the Roost without using amiibo?



daisy-mae was there this afternoon right after she stopped selling turnips at 12PM. i don't know how long she stayed there, but it was for at least for an hour since i went in there around 12:45PM.


----------



## th8827

pinkfawn said:


> I've got a question about HHD, I've been taking it slowly but does anyone know if eventually we will get to unlock more rooms per house/facility or the upstairs/downstairs? I'm hoping the partition walls don't count as making new 'rooms'.


I recently got the option to do a 2nd floor. I don't know the exact number, but I am around 20-ish houses in.


----------



## pinkfawn

th8827 said:


> I recently got the option to do a 2nd floor. I don't know the exact number, but I am around 20-ish houses in.


That's great to hear, thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Foreverfox

SPOILER WITHIN click with caution. 


Spoiler: actual game spoiler



apparently there is a Black Friday event at Nook's! https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...ng-to-animal-crossing-new-horizons-this-month


----------



## Matt0106

DaviddivaD said:


> Can we learn to make smoothies from non-native fruit eventually?


I got the cherry one since my native fruit is cherries. And then yesterday, I got the orange smoothie! So yes, you can indeed get the other smoothies (I'm assuming).


----------



## sarosephie

Where do you guys get the brick pillar and marble pillars? Ive unlocked all the facilities if that helps


----------



## Matt0106

RoxasFan20 said:


> There is some bad news that I just learned. If you try to use the Saharah Tickets while talking to Saharah herself on Harvs island it doesn't work. Only when she is wondering all over your island that she will accept them.


Honestly, I'm not mad at this! It got annoying having to buy a number of rugs to unlock the wallpaper and flooring every time she visited.


----------



## th8827

I visited a Shooting Star Kapp'n island today. The bottle had a repeat Zodiac item, and the rocks dropped random Zodiac fragments, including off-season ones. Breaking the rock by eating fruit drops a regular Stone crafting item.


----------



## Raz

Just wanted clarification with something. Can someone confirm if these are all the crops available?

- Sugarcane
- Wheat
- Potatoes
- Tomatoes
- Carrots
- Pumpkins

I thought there were also Corn but I'm unsure about that


----------



## th8827

As a heads up, Villagers wear a wider range of custom pattern types as clothes now. I put a custom design up around launch to see if it unlocked a Nook Mile reward (it did not), and no one wore it. Now, my villagers are ruining their wardrobes by wearing that test design...

Amiibo campers can give you new DIYs.



Raz said:


> Just wanted clarification with something. Can someone confirm if these are all the crops available?
> 
> - Sugarcane
> - Wheat
> - Potatoes
> - Tomatoes
> - Carrots
> - Pumpkins
> 
> I thought there were also Corn but I'm unsure about that


These are all that I have seen.


----------



## VanitasFan26

th8827 said:


> I visited a Shooting Star Kapp'n island today. The bottle had a repeat Zodiac item, and the rocks dropped random Zodiac fragments, including off-season ones. Breaking the rock by eating fruit drops a regular Stone crafting item.


When there are shooting stars and you wish on them, can they be found on your island on the beaches?


----------



## th8827

RoxasFan20 said:


> When there are shooting stars and you wish on them, can they be found on your island on the beaches?


I assume so, since shooting stars from other towns also drop stars on your beach.


----------



## Grom

~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I "completed" HHP. I jotted down what you unlock at various points yet again and put it in the OP (even if some of the info has been said already, lol):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the 16th house, once you continue working, you'll gain the ability to have roommates in vacation homes when remodeling a villager's vacation home
> After the 17th house, you learn soundscapes after a cutscene with Wardell
> After the 18th house, you can do storey vacation homes
> After the 19th house, you can suggest ideas to villagers, and also get more Poki + work clothes
> After the 20th house, you have another party and get the end goal for HHP
> After the 22nd house, you get a present from Lottie
> After the 24th house, you unlock another facility (hospital)
> After the 25th house, you lean more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell
> After the 27th house, Tom Nook visits and allows you to use your entire catalog for decorating vacation homes
> After the 30th house, you unlock the last facility (apparel shop)
> After the apparel shop is complete, you get the credits
> After the credits, you unlock more reactions (Grooving Hop, Groove Right, Groove Left, Soak It In, Side-to-Side, Island Stomp, Airplane, Twisty Dance, Shimmy, Turnip Patch, Arm-Swing Dance)
> *After returning to your island after the credits and entering the Residential Services building, you unlock the option to remodel your villagers' homes (exterior and interior). It costs 9,000 bells per home, you have everything available to you that you would on the archipelago and you can do multiple homes per day.*
> After the credits, I believe there is no more ability unlocks on a per-house level.
> 
> Various notes:
> 
> There's a DIY bottle on the beach every day
> The teacher at the school can give you an item once per day
> The chef at the restaurant teaches cooking DIYs once per day
> The co-chefs at the cafe allow you to order food/drinks with Poki (8 total items, I believe it changes every day)
> The receptionist + doctor are able to give you clothing items at the hospital (once per day)
> Can expand the hospital by donating 120,000 Poki
> You're able to buy the items on the mannequins in your apparel shop, items change every day
> Can dance with villagers from various facilities after the initial credits
> The next day after opening the school, Leif will come visit, which will unlock the use of hybrid flowers and crops in the archipelago.
> You get rewards for # of houses completed in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda interesting, since I would argue you're actually better off just rushing through the first 30 houses for HHP, since after that you'll actually have everything you need for designing the houses. Then you can just go back and remodel the old houses and properly design the new vacation homes to your heart's content, lol.



Thanks very much for this summary.

nevermind: saw the OP


----------



## Sara?

Is a small thing but i wished we could have placed things diagonally, there so many objects that in order to be right they would have to be diagonal, wished they would have added that 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021



Spoiler: Spoiler HHP Facility



hmm if you have done the caffe facility in HHP i highly recommend to go as a customer and talk to who ever is in charge, there is a MENU !!!! Like a functional
Cafe ! Im happily surprised !


----------



## Bizhiins

Sara? said:


> Is a small thing but i wished we could have placed things diagonally, there so many objects that in order to be right they would have to be diagonal, wished they would have added that



i definitely agree. Towns could get way more creative if things could be placed that way.
My villager houses are placed like this along a cliff

X
— X
 —-  X
———-X

and it would look way better if things could be placed around them diagonally.


----------



## Insulaire

Is anyone else getting way more gold since the update? I’ve been finding at least one nugget a day


----------



## n3o

Hi i m new, i love this game and your community is very good.
Someone knew how to unlock carillon?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I just went to a Winter Season Island from Kapp'n Tours and lets just say I spent like 45 minutes catching a lot of snowflakes.


----------



## dragonair

Got to see the shooting star island! I was worried that you might have to only play at night for it but you can get it at any time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

dragonair said:


> Got to see the shooting star island! I was worried that you might have to only play at night for it but you can get it at any time.


Oh thats great to know!


----------



## EtchaSketch

n3o said:


> Hi i m new, i love this game and your community is very good.
> Someone knew how to unlock carillon?


what is carillon?


----------



## Foreverfox

I went to a Cherry Blossom island on a Kapp'n tour and there were no catchable petals.


----------



## Corvusrene

How often do villagers visit your house? I haven't been able to get one to show up since the first one I got when the update came out.


----------



## moo_nieu

Foreverfox said:


> I went to a Cherry Blossom island on a Kapp'n tour and there were no catchable petals.


i caught one on the kappn island earlier but only saw one in the few minutes i was on that island. i think they are just rare


----------



## Insulaire

EtchaSketch said:


> what is carillon?


It’s a piano-like instrument. But I’m guessing it’s a spellcheck autocorrect for something else


----------



## EtchaSketch

Insulaire said:


> It’s a piano-like instrument. But I’m guessing it’s a spellcheck autocorrect for something else


tysm!! i had no idea it was even a thing so that’s cool o:


----------



## Lt.Savior

I noticed in Happy Home Designer, you'll unlock items. But how does that work exactly?! Does it mean that if you build a vacation home for a certain villager, you unlock all it's correspondent items? Are doe you only unlock the items you use?! I think it's the first actually. That makes me want to speed race threw several villagers to unlock the most items. I noticed also that i don't have all the flowers yet? I'm confused...


----------



## n3o

EtchaSketch said:


> what is carillon?


carillion is italian name of music box





9:10


----------



## Rosch

Lt.Savior said:


> I noticed in Happy Home Designer, you'll unlock items. But how does that work exactly?! Does it mean that if you build a vacation home for a certain villager, you unlock all it's correspondent items? Are doe you only unlock the items you use?! I think it's the first actually. That makes me want to speed race threw several villagers to unlock the most items. I noticed also that i don't have all the flowers yet? I'm confused...


Every villager have a set of furniture you unlock. So yes, the more homes you decorate, the bigger your HHP catalog gets.

All the remaining trees and flowers are unlocked once you unlock the school and Leif teaches you about hybrids.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021



n3o said:


> carillion is italian name of music box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:10


Music boxes are DIYs. Getting the recipe for it is random.


----------



## th8827

The HHP ADB does Poki to Bell conversions, which change daily.

Currently have 100 Poki = 263 Bells. Not sure if that is high or low.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You can get cooking diy for going inside the Restaurant and talking to one of the villagers who I have hired to be the Chef in the Kitchen. What happened was I went inside and Bluebear was cooking and she gave me a new cooking diy which was 



Spoiler: New Cooking DIY



Pumpkin Cupcakes


 this really surprised me.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021

Another thing I discovered that if you want to expand the facilities you need to speak to a staff member (one of the villagers) and there will be option to donate. For example I went to the Hospital and I spoke to Whitney (who was the Reception) and she was asking me about donating. So the cost was 



Spoiler: Cost of Expansion to Hospital 



120,000 Poki


 so I had enough on me and I donated so this means that I will be able to expand the Hospital. So if you wanted to add more stuff to Facilities thats how you do it.


----------



## Sara?

I haaaaate but like truly hate how we can not hold any of the new drinks in oir hands like a normal person. I mean, we can only show it or place it, why?!


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> I haaaaate but like truly hate how we can not hold any of the new drinks in oir hands like a normal person. I mean, we can only show it or place it, why?!


Do you mean the cans of soda you get from redd. If so I don’t have a picture on me but can edit the when I get home of my character holding the soda can.


----------



## Insulaire

azurill said:


> Do you mean the cans of soda you get from redd. If so I don’t have a picture on me but can edit the when I get home of my character holding the soda can.


They might mean the drinks like DIY fruit smoothies, which our villagers can carry but we cannot


----------



## azurill

Insulaire said:


> They might mean the drinks like DIY fruit smoothies, which our villagers can carry but we cannot


I see I don’t have those . Thanks .


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I really like the music of Harvey’s camp w the campers by late afternoon! Was it always like that? I don’t recall.


----------



## Rosch

*NOTICE!!!

To those who unlocked the ability to purchase from the HHP catalog, are you looking for a specific item? Use this guide to find a specific furniture from a specific villager.*



			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1siOPl4A4DBlF4xBKdTDsSA59UgQi_KnEDshVXntPevY/edit#gid=0


----------



## Sara?

azurill said:


> Do you mean the cans of soda you get from redd. If so I don’t have a picture on me but can edit the when I get home of my character holding the soda can.



no i mean the drinks we can cook, like the milkshakes or other drinks we learn from DIYs, they are super cute and would look cool for photos but we can only show them, place or drink  but not hold ...


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> no i mean the drinks we can cook, like the milkshakes or other drinks we learn from DIYs, they are super cute and would look cool for photos but we can only show them, place or drink  but not hold ...


I see , Didn’t know you couldn’t. Haven’t cooked anything yet. They should really change that.


----------



## Meadows

Someone said on here that they cluld convert bells into poki. How do I do that?


----------



## Ace Marvel

NPCs are not able to be roommates with others, so no Booker and Cooper for me.


----------



## moo_nieu

Ace Marvel said:


> NPCs are not able to be roommates with others, so no Booker and Cooper for me.


D: what, thats a crime! i guess no cj and flick either :C


----------



## Ace Marvel

moo_nieu said:


> D: what, thats a crime! i guess no cj and flick either :C



Oh no! Since I don't have their amiibos I didn't think about it! You are right! Some NPCs are pairs.
Booker and Cooper
CJ and Flick
Joan and Daisy Mae
Isabelle and Digby
Phyllis and Pelly
Kapp'n and his whole family
Sable, Mable, and Label


----------



## moo_nieu

Ace Marvel said:


> Oh no! Since I don't have their amiibos I didn't think about it! You are right! Some NPCs are pairs.
> Booker and Cooper
> CJ and Flick
> Joan and Daisy Mae
> Isabelle and Digby
> Phyllis and Pelly
> Kapp'n and his whole family
> Sable, Mable, and Label


there are so many good npc roommate options! ;-; hopefully this gets changed


----------



## Rosch

@~Kilza~ I have a question regarding HHP.



Spoiler



Is DJ KK permanent after the initial credits? I assume the answer is yes because of the purpose of the reactions, and him playing the house medley. I also assume that he's only there at night.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> @~Kilza~ I have a question regarding HHP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is DJ KK permanent after the initial credits?





Spoiler



He was gone today when I flew in. Can't say I know whether or not he does reappear again as of right now.


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was gone today when I flew in. Can't say I know whether or not he does reappear again as of right now.





Spoiler



I see. Have you tried at night? Or maybe he's there only during Saturdays again.

Apparently he performs there every Sunday, 6PM


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Have you tried at night? Or maybe he's there only during Saturdays again.





Spoiler



It's not nighttime for me yet, but I'll check later. If he doesn't appear then, yeah, I agree with the thinking that he's locked into Saturdays, though I don't TT so I can't check myself, lol.


----------



## Meadows

Ace Marvel said:


> NPCs are not able to be roommates with others, so no Booker and Cooper for me.


Really? That sucks... I was about to order some amiibo, so thanks for the heads up


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's not nighttime for me yet, but I'll check later. If he doesn't appear then, yeah, I agree with the thinking that he's locked into Saturdays, though I don't TT so I can't check myself, lol.


Apparently, he visits on Sundays, 6PM.


----------



## miyac

moo_nieu said:


> D: what, thats a crime! i guess no cj and flick either :C



According to this reddit post Flick and CJ can have a house together!

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/qo8ay7/_/hjneuwj


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Apparently, he visits on Sundays, 6PM.





Spoiler



hmm, that doesn't seem to be the case, even after doing a save and quit to make sure. I'll check even later to be safe, but the scaffolding isn't up, so maybe it is on Saturday.


----------



## Ace Marvel

miyac said:


> According to this reddit post Flick and CJ can have a house together!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/qo8ay7/_/hjneuwj


That's interesting, I guess if someone can find out it would be really awesome. I don't own their amiibos, I might search if a player upload them

UPDATE
I found an upload that is Reese and Cyrus, they can.
CJ & Flick too!

I guess they just hate booker and cooper lol


----------



## Antonio

Y'all they added turnip priced tracking


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Ace Marvel said:


> That's interesting, I guess if someone can find out it would be really awesome. I don't own their amiibos, I might search if a player upload them
> 
> UPDATE
> I found an upload that is Reese and Cyrus, they can.
> CJ & Flick too!
> 
> I guess they just hate booker and cooper lol


Only couples, then  👁👁


----------



## VanitasFan26

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Only couples, then  👁👁


I paired up Pecan and Cherry together. Why? Because their names are like fruit to me.


----------



## RollingAntony

I didn't know the residents now whip out a Glow Stick for K.K. concert. I was there, without nothing on my hands, while everyone else had the light on their hands. Will try next week to hold one myself.



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Only couples, then  👁👁


Timmy and Tommy were seen on the trailer, so let's say "Couples or Siblings". (Don't know if the dodos or the Ables can be roommates tho)


----------



## Red Dust

miyac said:


> According to this reddit post Flick and CJ can have a house together!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/qo8ay7/_/hjneuwj



What nooooooo. I love Flick but I hate CJ


----------



## maria110

Can anyone explain how the glowing moss works?  When I plant it on my island, will it multiply or do we always need to get lucky with a Kapp'n island to find more of it?  I'm reluctant to craft with it because I want some to decorate the island.


----------



## Ace Marvel

RollingAntony said:


> I didn't know the residents now whip out a Glow Stick for K.K. concert. I was there, without nothing on my hands, while everyone else had the light on their hands. Will try next week to hold one myself.
> 
> 
> Timmy and Tommy were seen on the trailer, so let's say "Couples or Siblings". (Don't know if the dodos or the Ables can be roommates tho)



Well Timmy and Tommy are the same amiibo card unlike the rest, so they always are together.  Some of the other NPCs are the ones that are not allowed to be paired.


----------



## Rosch

maria110 said:


> Can anyone explain how the glowing moss works?  When I plant it on my island, will it multiply or do we always need to get lucky with a Kapp'n island to find more of it?  I'm reluctant to craft with it because I want some to decorate the island.


The vines and glowing moss do not spread. You need to harvest them from Kapp'n's islands or the HHP archipelago if you want more.


----------



## Faux

Pudge, who I made the teacher of my school for lack of anyone I liked better at the time, just gave me a Plumeria start.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Faux said:


> Pudge, who I made the teacher of my school for lack of anyone I liked better at the time, just gave me a Plumeria start.


So funny story, I made Hopkins the teacher at the School and when I went inside he was asleep and I said to myself "Duh he's a lazy villager so he would sleep on the job, so this was a mistake!" it was so funny!


----------



## RollingAntony

Ace Marvel said:


> Well Timmy and Tommy are the same amiibo card unlike the rest, so they always are together.  Some of the other NPCs are the ones that are not allowed to be paired.


I didn't know that! Thought they would have a separate card somewhere.


----------



## Raz

Not sure if you guys know it already but the Gyroids are customizable. I had one with me when I went to Cyrus and it was among the items that he can customize. It only changes their color.


----------



## Junalt

Raz said:


> Not sure if you guys know it already but the Gyroids are customizable. I had one with me when I went to Cyrus and it was among the items that he can customize. It only changes their color.



You can customise Gyroids using the custom kits at any workbench too.


----------



## BluebearL

I still haven't unlocked Brewster- I don't even have the gallery open in the museum yet. I have donated quite a lot to the museum but cannot confirm if that totals to at least 60 items all up but Blathers has said nothing about it, Redd hasn't come in his boat either. I have Redd unlocked at Harvey's... could this be causing the issue? Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## Speeny

I've honestly been having a blast with it. A nice surprise too seeing as they released the 2.0 update early.

I actually have a reason to travel to Harv's Island more frequently now.
I've unlocked the majority of the camper vans, but I don't TT so that's why. Paying off the ones that initially peak my interest of course.
Having the ability to go further with customisations thanks to Reese & Cyrus is especially a major plus.

Going on daily mystery tours with Kapp'n is fun. Appreciate how you can only travel once per day. It really paces things out in my opinion if that's what you're looking for.

The cooking/recipes aspect is fantastic. My crops area is small, but it'll do the job. Maybe less is more. 

It's also a nice surprise seeing a better variety of furniture/items for sale at Nook's Cranny.

Lastly, Brewster is of course, a welcomed addition.

So, in a nutshell, the update has definitely breathed new life into the game for me. 

As for HHP, I'm interested, but don't really see a need to purchase it right now.


----------



## th8827

Anyone know how to change the staff or uniforms for the HHP facilities?


----------



## ~Kilza~

BluebearL said:


> I still haven't unlocked Brewster- I don't even have the gallery open in the museum yet. I have donated quite a lot to the museum but cannot confirm if that totals to at least 60 items all up but Blathers has said nothing about it, Redd hasn't come in his boat either. I have Redd unlocked at Harvey's... could this be causing the issue? Is there anything else I need to do?


Well, you do need the museum upgraded with the art gallery in order to unlock Brewster. I suppose there's a chance it could be bugged, but I would first confirm you've donated 1+ fish/sea creature, 1+ bug, 1+ fossil and 60+ items altogether first (just add up the Critterpedia entries with the donated icon next to them, then manually look at the fossils in the museum and add them to that total) and then went to the first day after reaching the requirement to unlock Redd on your island.



th8827 said:


> Anyone know how to change the staff or uniforms for the HHP facilities?


You should be able to hit left on the D-pad and it'll bring up the staff, then you can select each one and have the option to change the member or change the uniform.


----------



## Sara?

Ace Marvel said:


> NPCs are not able to be roommates with others, so no Booker and Cooper for me.



nooooo  i wanted to team some up, shoot!


----------



## porkpie28

So after you have finished the DLC are you able to go back and collect stuff


----------



## Rosch

porkpie28 said:


> So after you have finished the DLC are you able to go back and collect stuff



After the initial credits, you can still continue. There are still a lot of stuff to do. This game provides infinite gameplay.


----------



## DaviddivaD

The ACNH.Guide app just updated with all the new items. Seems like you can get Blathers’ photo and even the photos of characters not even in the game like Gracie and Pelly. Anyone know how to get these photos?


----------



## Bugs

Red Dust said:


> What nooooooo. I love Flick but I hate CJ


I'm apathetic towards them as a couple, I really don't mind one way or the other, but I would prefer if I could choose if flick and CJ live together or not, cause I'd love to just make a big bug mansion for flick :'(


----------



## Sara?

Bugs said:


> I'm apathetic towards them as a couple, I really don't mind one way or the other, but I would prefer if I could choose if flick and CJ live together or not, cause I'd love to just make a big bug mansion for flick :'(


 I dont have his amiibo yet but i wanted flick to be with his predecessor from NL and make a big bug mansion,  i have been thinking this since i saw the trailer. O well


----------



## vanivon

miyac said:


> According to this reddit post Flick and CJ can have a house together!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/qo8ay7/_/hjneuwj


wow. gay people are real

i got flick's amiibo from one of my card packs so now i'm really tempted to scan it so i can build these two an apartment lmao


----------



## Insulaire

Am I missing it or does the ACNH.Guide update not include any recipes?? I don’t see any of the DIYs you learn from HHP either (Pillar etc)


----------



## DaviddivaD

Insulaire said:


> Am I missing it or does the ACNH.Guide update not include any recipes?? I don’t see any of the DIYs you learn from HHP either (Pillar etc)




I was told on their Discord server to "Read the sticky" when I asked a similar question. But I can't find the sticky to read on the server.


----------



## porkpie28

So I have a second person on my island that I use but I can not get the cooking recipes is there a point in the gane when I start getting them


----------



## Rosch

porkpie28 said:


> So I have a second person on my island that I use but I can not get the cooking recipes is there a point in the gane when I start getting them



Check if you've met the following requirements:
- Resident Services is upgraded
- Finished the tutorial on DIY Customization
- KK has had his first concert (3-star Island rating)


----------



## porkpie28

Rosch said:


> Check if you've met the following requirements:
> - Resident Services is upgraded
> - Finished the tutorial on DIY Customization
> - KK has had his first concert (3-star Island rating)


 does the tutorial need to be on the second as have done the other stuff


----------



## Rosch

porkpie28 said:


> does the tutorial need to be on the second as have done the other stuff


Yes, the 2nd character should be the one to do the tutorial.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

So apparently, the actual requirement to unlock the HHP catalog is to have purchased a total amount of 150k Poki from the store. NOT buying 20 items.


----------



## Raz

DaviddivaD said:


> I was told on their Discord server to "Read the sticky" when I asked a similar question. But I can't find the sticky to read on the server.


I had the app installed for a long time (both the ACNH Guide app and ACNH Life app), but I uninstalled both of them a few months ago. 

Then, I saw your previous post about the update and downloaded the Guide again, but it's last update was to add 1.11.0 content. I'm on Android. 

The ACNH Life app has been updated to include the 2.0 content.


----------



## bebebese

DaviddivaD said:


> The ACNH.Guide app just updated with all the new items. Seems like you can get Blathers’ photo and even the photos of characters not even in the game like Gracie and Pelly. Anyone know how to get these photos?


I'm not sure if/how to get them in the base game but apparently if you have the DLC, they send you their picture if you design a house for them. I haven't tested this myself though.


----------



## daringred_

DaviddivaD said:


> I was told on their Discord server to "Read the sticky" when I asked a similar question. But I can't find the sticky to read on the server.



i can see the new DIYs. (or at least what i assume is all of them.) no cooking recipes though, unless i'm blind. does it say anything about those on the discord? like, maybe even just a "coming soon".


----------



## Blueskyy

This may have been addressed, but the Kiki and Lala wand has been showing “not for sale” in Nook Shopping since the update. Any idea why?


----------



## under the tide

Not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but I've been playing the DLC nonstop the past few days and after you design your 41st (?) house in HHP, Lottie asks you to build a gallery in the cafe!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Have yall seen the island newspaper on the app yet? It's sooooo cute!!


----------



## b100ming

Regarding the cafe, Did anyone meet Don Resetti or another forbidden npc without amiibo on their first or other visit to the cafe?


----------



## Sara?

under the tide said:


> Not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but I've been playing the DLC nonstop the past few days and after you design your 41st (?) house in HHP, Lottie asks you to build a gallery in the cafe!


 
like where Brewster is ?


----------



## under the tide

Sara? said:


> like where Brewster is ?


Ah no, the cafe facility on the DLC island


----------



## Raz

You can now trade 5 Sahara Tickets for a mysterious flooring when she's on your island. This is not the regular option to use 5 tickets that was in the game before the update. After you buy a mysterious flooring from her, if you try to buy another one, Sahara will tell you that you can give her 5 tickets to get an extra flooring. I'm almost sure this option wasn't in the game before.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still hunting for Amiibo cards series 5. Still nothing in my entire state. It's been a week now. All I see is people reselling the cards for 60-100 + dollars or the crappy cards for 40+. This is frustrating.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

I've seen plenty of other people unbox tons of packs and others get their hands on them yet, upon release day I couldn't get a single pack of pre order. How am I to wait??


----------



## R3i

*Question* : can you invite animals from designer island?


----------



## EtchaSketch

R3i said:


> *Question* : can you invite animals from designer island?


no, you cannot invite them from HHP to your island


----------



## spacewalker

does anyone know what would happen if i invited one of my villagers to have a vacation home, and then kicked them off my main island? would they stay on the HHP island? would they remember me? it seems like a good way to 'catalogue' the ones i dont want anymore, but im not sure how itd work.


----------



## VanitasFan26

R3i said:


> *Question* : can you invite animals from designer island?


No it doesn't work like that. You can only invite villagers from your island to the Resort by giving them Souvenir Cookies which can be found in Lottie's office on the very left side.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

spacewalker said:


> does anyone know what would happen if i invited one of my villagers to have a vacation home, and then kicked them off my main island? would they stay on the HHP island? would they remember me? it seems like a good way to 'catalogue' the ones i dont want anymore, but im not sure how itd work.


I think they stay on your hhp island


----------



## VanitasFan26

spacewalker said:


> does anyone know what would happen if i invited one of my villagers to have a vacation home, and then kicked them off my main island? would they stay on the HHP island? would they remember me? it seems like a good way to 'catalogue' the ones i dont want anymore, but im not sure how itd work.


Its very likely they will start on the Island Resort. Its very weird because I feel like the villagers themselves are like clones. One is on the island resort and the other is still living on the island and the act like nothing ever happened.


----------



## moon_child

Can you change the names for your school and cafes etc in the archipelago or are they final like your island name?


----------



## DaviddivaD

Raz said:


> I had the app installed for a long time (both the ACNH Guide app and ACNH Life app), but I uninstalled both of them a few months ago.
> 
> Then, I saw your previous post about the update and downloaded the Guide again, but it's last update was to add 1.11.0 content. I'm on Android.
> 
> The ACNH Life app has been updated to include the 2.0 content.



Yeah, they specifically told me the app was updated in the App Store (had to check manually). I don't know why the Android version isn't out yet on Google Play. Maybe its explained in the "sticky" post on Discord that I never found.

Before 2.0, they hadn't updated the app since Nintendo released Mario+Sanrio update. I was about to uninstall the app as well.



daringred_ said:


> i can see the new DIYs. (or at least what i assume is all of them.) no cooking recipes though, unless i'm blind. does it say anything about those on the discord? like, maybe even just a "coming soon".



I don't see any cooking DIYs either. I see cooking ingredients like carrots for example.



moon_child said:


> Can you change the names for your school and cafes etc in the archipelago or are they final like your island name?



Yeah. Just talk to Lottie and select the facilities option.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Quick Q: can you change the music playing when you're designing someone's house? Like, I'll place a stereo and it'll play some random K.K song, can I change it?


----------



## pinkfawn

I'm at the quest where they need me to find a roommate for someone I already made a house for. I don't really want to do this, can I skip it or do I need it to progress? I really would prefer everyone to have their own homes, so if I have to give a roommate to progress, can I separate them eventually and give the other one their own home?

Edit: Found the solution, 



Spoiler: spoiler



you can remove roommates


----------



## ~Kilza~

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Quick Q: can you change the music playing when you're designing someone's house? Like, I'll place a stereo and it'll play some random K.K song, can I change it?


Yes, you can! Stand in front of the stereo with your island rep and press A, like you would in your own house, that'll bring up the song list and allow you to select any song you're allowed to use.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

~Kilza~ said:


> Yes, you can! Stand in front of the stereo with your island rep and press A, like you would in your own house, that'll bring up the song list and allow you to select any song you're allowed to use.


Thanks! I never actually tried that, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021



pinkfawn said:


> I'm at the quest where they need me to find a roommate for someone I already made a house for. I don't really want to do this, can I skip it or do I need it to progress? I really would prefer everyone to have their own homes, so if I have to give a roommate to progress, can I separate them eventually and give the other one their own home?


I'm not sure you can split them up, but the game definitely lets you choose whether you want to have the rest of those villagers have a roomie or not. It's all up to you (except the first one, that introduces that feature).


----------



## DaviddivaD

I still have yet to unlock the ability to decorate the interiors of my villagers' houses on my island. I've been promoted twice in HHP. I have decorated the school, restaurant and the cafe. I also haven't unlocked ability to see other people's work yet online either. I could swear that was in the Animal Crossing Direct. It was a feature that was in Happy Home Designer. There were also contests that you could take part in and have people vote for you.


----------



## letterKnumber9

under the tide said:


> Not sure if anyone else has mentioned this, but I've been playing the DLC nonstop the past few days and after you design your 41st (?) house in HHP, Lottie asks you to build a gallery in the cafe!


Is it like a separate room? I know some people were sad that the facilities were only single room unlike Happy Home Designer


----------



## under the tide

letterKnumber9 said:


> Is it like a separate room? I know some people were sad that the facilities were only single room unlike Happy Home Designer


Yup, it's a second floor expansion!


----------



## Lt.Savior

Question: I've got 10 villagers now on my Vacation Island. I know that's a milestone. I Don't want to spoil anything. But i was wondering. Earlier in this thread i read that if you have 41 villagers you unlock something nice too. But in between what is there to unlock more? I don't want to invite too much villagers because i want to decorate their houses. But i also want to have all possibilities. I want to unlock as much as possible actually. But i know i don't want to have 41 villagers already. Can somebody help me explain what major milestones there is on the road for me? Without spoiling for other readers? Thank you so much!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I don’t know if this was already asked somewhere but how often do the shops on Harv’s island change their stock? Redd and Leif have been selling the same items for a few days now and I don’t know if it’s a bug because I’m time traveling or if it’s suppose to be like that


----------



## DJStarstryker

sleepydreepy said:


> I don’t know if this was already asked somewhere but how often do the shops on Harv’s island change their stock? Redd and Leif have been selling the same items for a few days now and I don’t know if it’s a bug because I’m time traveling or if it’s suppose to be like that



It sounds like it's supposed to be that way from what I understand with others' posts. They only rotate their stock once per week. I think people said their stock changes every Sunday or Monday. I forget which.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Lt.Savior said:


> Question: I've got 10 villagers now on my Vacation Island. I know that's a milestone. I Don't want to spoil anything. But i was wondering. Earlier in this thread i read that if you have 41 villagers you unlock something nice too. But in between what is there to unlock more? I don't want to invite too much villagers because i want to decorate their houses. But i also want to have all possibilities. I want to unlock as much as possible actually. But i know i don't want to have 41 villagers already. Can somebody help me explain what major milestones there is on the road for me? Without spoiling for other readers? Thank you so much!


There is a lot more to unlock. Just copying everything that unlocks from after the 10th house from the OP:


Spoiler




 After the 11th house, you get more work clothes + more Poki per house
 During the 12th house, you get different polishing effects
 After the 12th house, you can build 2 more facilities (restaurant, cafe)
 During the next facility you pick, you learn about changing lighting
 After the 13th house, the Happy Home Academy allows you to share homes/facilities online
 After the 15th house, you're able to use DIY items you've crafted before
 After the 16th house, once you continue working, you'll gain the ability to have roommates in vacation homes when remodeling a villager's vacation home
 After the 17th house, you learn soundscapes after a cutscene with Wardell
 After the 18th house, you can do two-storey vacation homes
 After the 19th house, you can suggest ideas to villagers, and also get more Poki + work clothes
 After the 20th house, you have another party and get the end goal for HHP
 After the 22nd house, you get a present from Lottie
 After the 24th house, you unlock another facility (hospital)
 After the 25th house, you lean more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell
 After the 27th house, Tom Nook visits and allows you to use your entire catalog for decorating vacation homes
 After the 30th house, you unlock the last facility (apparel shop)
 After the apparel shop is complete, you get the credits
 After the credits, you unlock more reactions (Grooving Hop, Groove Right, Groove Left, Soak It In, Side-to-Side, Island Stomp, Airplane, Twisty Dance, Shimmy, Turnip Patch, Arm-Swing Dance)
 *After returning to your island after the credits and entering the Residential Services building, you unlock the option to remodel your villagers' homes (exterior and interior). It costs 9,000 bells per home, you have everything available to you that you would on the archipelago and you can do multiple homes per day.*
 After the 33rd house, you unlock even more soundscapes after another cutscene with Wardell (may also require the hospital expansion?)



(also, as a side note, I'm past 41 houses (up to 43 now iirc) and haven't had that gallery for the cafe unlock for me. My thinking behind why is one of three things: it requires more houses than suggested, it possibly may be time-dependent in addition to any house dependency it has, since there is a few things that are time-locked, or it requires you to keep having parties at the cafe (I've only done 1 at the cafe so far))



sleepydreepy said:


> I don’t know if this was already asked somewhere but how often do the shops on Harv’s island change their stock? Redd and Leif have been selling the same items for a few days now and I don’t know if it’s a bug because I’m time traveling or if it’s suppose to be like that


Their stock changes weekly, changing every Monday I believe.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Wow Kilza thank you so much! Exactly what i wanted to know... Thank you for helping us out!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Wow this DLC continues to Surprise me even more and I discovered another thing:



Spoiler: Special NPC at Hospital



I went inside the Hospital and I saw that the original NPC that used to sell Turnips by the name "Joan" was there. I talked to her and she mentions how she was going for a checkup and then all of a sudden she gave me 50 turnips. This really caught me off guard.


----------



## Starboard

I'm so addicted to HHP that I'm losing sleep...
Anyway I have a few questions for those who are far ahead in it:

Is it true that the school will always have just one room? I was looking forward to designing a gym and hallway with all the stuff they gave us.

Also, do we ever unlock the ability to put rugs outside? What about a search feature and curtains for the windows? I think HHD had those features but so far I haven't encountered them in HHP.

Thanks


----------



## maria110

Has anyone found the throne item and if so, was it in Nook's Cranny or the Nook Stop?  Also, does anyone know when the festival lantern becomes available?  TIA


----------



## Ace Marvel

School lectures:
Idk if this have been mention but I had the following:
Leif: allowed me to plant all hybrid plants
Nat: allowed me to release bugs in vacation homes so they show up (scorpion island anyone lol)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Ace Marvel said:


> School lectures:
> Idk if this have been mention but I had the following:
> Leif: allowed me to plant all hybrid plants
> Nat: allowed me to release bugs in vacation homes so they show up (scorpion island anyone lol)


I was talking to Cherry at the School and said something like "Meh I rather be watching TV then sitting all day hearing all this" She reminds me of myself when I was in school.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Colton invited me to hang out and offered me to buy any item in his house, idk if the item will just appear again, but this is great for people that want to keep their houses untouched.


----------



## Sara?

is it me... or Wisp has a hight rate of appearance since the update? The update came let say the 4 or 5 if you could the DLC and I have already gotten him minimum 3 nights, i feel like before the update i rarely used to see him. Is it just me?


----------



## Insulaire

Sara? said:


> is it me... or Wisp has a hight rate of appearance since the update? The update came let say the 4 or 5 if you could the DLC and I have already gotten him minimum 3 nights, i feel like before the update i rarely used to see him. Is it just me?


I’ve seen him twice since the update, but I think he resets on Sunday for the week. If see him again before next Sunday, though, then clearly his appearance rate has been upped— and I’m okay with that!


----------



## Brumbo

HHP needs a search function, or maybe I'm missing it


----------



## Khaelis

Brumbo said:


> HHP needs a search function, or maybe I'm missing it



Don't think it has one, best you got is sorting by alphabetical.


----------



## Brumbo

Khaelis said:


> Don't think it has one, best you got is sorting by alphabetical.


Uggggh, I'll look for something and it'll be called a "Small [Thing]" so it's under S instead of what the thing actually starts with....


----------



## th8827

Tommy forces you to make Timmy his roommate. I was hoping to give him his own house…

I gave them each their own rooms, so that they have some personal time.


----------



## Sara?

Anyome tried Daisy Mae ? Since she is basically a child i wonder if she also 
Forces her grandma to live with her (  )


----------



## Insulaire

Sara? said:


> Anyome tried Daisy Mae ? Since she is basically a child i wonder if she also
> Forces her grandma to live with her (  )


Curious about Katie, but her mom doesn’t have an Amiibo so I guess she’s emancipated


----------



## Kg1595

C


Sara? said:


> is it me... or Wisp has a hight rate of appearance since the update? The update came let say the 4 or 5 if you could the DLC and I have already gotten him minimum 3 nights, i feel like before the update i rarely used to see him. Is it just me?


I have seen him a lot lately too.  Unfortunately, every time I help him and ask for a new reward, He gives me old stuff.


----------



## Sara?

Kg1595 said:


> C
> 
> I have seen him a lot lately too.  Unfortunately, every time I help him and ask for a new reward, He gives me old stuff.


To me he gave me to new things and i was like Ooooooh and the tonight he gave me sport shorts and all my hype crashed  -.- lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kg1595 said:


> C
> 
> I have seen him a lot lately too.  Unfortunately, every time I help him and ask for a new reward, He gives me old stuff.


Well he did give me a new item called the "Reception Chair" which I think is a new item. I wanna let everyone know I've been ignoring Wisp for a long time and this is the first time I encountered him.


----------



## DaisyFan

I bought some turnips from Daisy Mae yesterday. Recently, she sent me a cooking recipe through mail.


----------



## ellienoise

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but is there a way to change the staff members of a facility like the restaurant? I


----------



## ~Kilza~

ellienoise said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but is there a way to change the staff members of a facility like the restaurant? I


I did answer this question recently in the thread, though tbf it's a few pages back so you wouldn't have immediately seen it:


~Kilza~ said:


> You should be able to hit left on the D-pad and it'll bring up the staff, then you can select each one and have the option to change the member or change the uniform.


----------



## ellienoise

~Kilza~ said:


> I did answer this question recently in the thread, though tbf it's a few pages back so you wouldn't have immediately seen it:


Thank you so much! I did miss it, but I'm glad to know its not permanent.


----------



## Meadows

I don't know if this was mentioned, but I found out in order to get the npc photos that where datamined, you need to scan their amiibo in hhp, decorate a house for them, and then Lotti will send it to you in the mail the next day.


----------



## boring

Meadows said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned, but I found out in order to get the npc photos that where datamined, you need to scan their amiibo in hhp, decorate a house for them, and then Lotti will send it to you in the mail the next day.


Oh my god thats so great, I only have 4 NPC amiibos but Im so excited.. especially since I have Sable <33333


----------



## Meadows

boring said:


> Oh my god thats so great, I only have 4 NPC amiibos but Im so excited.. especially since I have Sable <33333


Yeah! I figured it was by amiibo, but wasn't sure. I have Isabelle's and Digsby's amiibo, so at least I won't have to search for Digsby's photo. Lol


----------



## Rosch

I posted this in another thread but I'd post it here as well:

Here's a complete list of *HAPPY HOME PARADISE - VILLAGER REQUESTS:*








						Happy Home Paradise - VILLAGER REQUESTS
					

Sheet1  NAME,THEME,REQUEST Ace,The Fishin' Hole,I want a place where I can fish to my heart's content. Admiral,Cool Country Cabin,I want a cool cabin where I can relax on hot days! Agent S,Training Grounds for a Hero,Heroes train! It's what they do, even on vacation! Agnes,The Artsiest Art Museum...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Sara?

You know i am super happy for the free update and the DLC, but although i might sound ungrateful, did we really wait two years for Brewster and they did not add the best feature ? which was to part time? it was such an optional activity, you would not have to be obligated to play it  but it was such a nice and fun activity  i miss it soo muuuch!

I mean now all i can do is get milk? in New leaf i could get milk, not only that but, specify the amount, the type of coffee and sugar if i wanted. Barista is such a mooove in our times so many sugar, milks and coffee grain options .... why simplify him so muuuuch, i waited for him two years very patiently , i mean he could have been basically since the very beginning to be honest...

I mean, not even tea?

Sorry for the negative comment, its just im heart broken, just a tiny bit


----------



## Brumbo

Does anyone know if you can unlock gyroids in HHP?


----------



## Sara?

You guys think we might be getting specific food DIYs for xmas ? Las ginger bread house or xmas cookies etc ? Or if Brewster/Redd will have special products ?


----------



## n3o

Sara? said:


> You guys think we might be getting specific food DIYs for xmas ? Las ginger bread house or xmas cookies etc ? Or if Brewster/Redd will have special products ?


i doubt.This is last mayor update and into 2.0 there are some seasonal item for time-related event in 2022.I don't know if they have changed some holiday event with this update including miscellanous (maybe jingle at cafee?)Some people that use time travel could try it.


----------



## Sara?

BTW where there any hidden veggies out there in the update at he end or ( pumpkins, sugarcane, wheat, tomato, carrot and potato ) the only veggies ?


----------



## n3o

Sara? said:


> BTW where there any hidden veggies out there in the update at he end or ( pumpkins, sugarcane, wheat, tomato, carrot and potato ) the only veggies ?


yes, it's only veggie


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> You guys think we might be getting specific food DIYs for xmas ? Las ginger bread house or xmas cookies etc ? Or if Brewster/Redd will have special products ?


I don’t think so but that would’ve great if there was. I would love a Christmas cookie DIY.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I feel like I’m seeing new postcards. Can anyone confirm? There’s a few I don’t recognize at all.


----------



## n3o

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I feel like I’m seeing new postcards. Can anyone confirm? There’s a few I don’t recognize at all.


Yes some new postcards were added with update


----------



## th8827

Today's Kapp'n Island was rainy. Besides the Gyroid Fragment, I also found a fully grown Gyroid.


----------



## Rosch

Posted this in another thread but here's a...
*List of new handheld items and where to find them*:



Spoiler




bitter-orange folding fanRedd's Commune Rafflecanned apple juiceRedd's Commune Rafflecanned coffeeRedd's Commune Rafflecanned grape juiceRedd's Commune Rafflecanned green teaRedd's Commune Rafflecanned orange juiceRedd's Commune Rafflecanned sodaRedd's Commune Rafflecanned sports drinkRedd's Commune Rafflecanned teaRedd's Commune Rafflechocolate coneRedd's Commune Rafflechocolate donutRedd's Commune Rafflechocolate soft serveRedd's Commune Rafflecolorful light stickRedd's Commune RaffledumbbellGroup StretchingdusterNook's CrannyfoxtailCraftinggolden ladder set-up kitCraftinggrass-green folding fanRedd's Commune Raffleiron ladder set-up kitCraftingmatcha donutRedd's Commune Rafflematcha-vanilla soft serveRedd's Commune Rafflemelon-cheesecake coneRedd's Commune Rafflenice branchCraftingNook Inc. balloonNookLinkorange-mint coneRedd's Commune Rafflepeachy-pink folding fanRedd's Commune Rafflepocket magazineRedd's Commune RafflepocketbookRedd's Commune Raffleprotein shakeGroup Stretchingrainbow soft serveRedd's Commune Raffleramune-soda-lemon coneRedd's Commune Rafflesky-blue folding fanRedd's Commune Rafflestrawberry coneRedd's Commune Rafflestrawberry donutRedd's Commune Raffletakeout coffeeBrewstervanilla coneRedd's Commune Rafflevanilla soft serveRedd's Commune Rafflevine ladder set-up kitCraftingwhite-chocolate donutRedd's Commune Rafflewooden ladder set-up kitCraftingapparel-shop paper bagKick's Communebasket bagKick's Communebread-print eco bagKick's Communecamo tote bagKick's CommuneclutchKick's Communedepartment-store paper bagKick's Communediamond-weave basket bagKick's Communeelectronics-store paper bagKick's Communefish-print eco bagKick's Communeflower-print eco bagKick's Communefuroshiki bagKick's Communelogo paper bagKick's Communelogo tote bagKick's Communepleather handbagKick's Communesimple tote bagKick's Communestriped basket bagKick's Communetiny-flower-print tote bagKick's Communeveggie-print eco bagKick's Commune


----------



## VanitasFan26

Here's another new thing I discovered:



Spoiler: Special NPC showed up at the Resort



This time it was Nat the original NPC that used to do the Bug-Off in past AC games. He showed up to teach me a lesson about bugs at the School. So now I've unlocked a new feature where you can put bugs around clients homes.


----------



## Rosch

RoxasFan20 said:


> Here's another new thing I discovered:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Special NPC showed up at the Resort
> 
> 
> 
> This time it was Nat the original NPC that used to do the Bug-Off in past AC games. He showed up to teach me a lesson about bugs at the School. So now I've unlocked a new feature where you can put bugs around clients homes.



I assume the same thing happens but with fish and Chip.

I had Joan yesterday and she just gave me 100 turnips.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> I assume the same thing happens but with fish and Chip.
> 
> I had Joan yesterday and she just gave me 100 turnips.


Wow I had the same thing happened to me with Joan also.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I think this might be a bug, but the retro fan can’t be placed over other furniture in HHP, for some reason. Unless you can’t place it anywhere?


----------



## th8827

I bought out the island shop every day so far. Today, after my first purchase, Wardell told me that I could order from him.

Nico also held a lecture on columns and counters today.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I discovered how to expand the Restaurant on the Resort Island.


Spoiler: How to expand the Restaurant 



After you given villagers about 5 Roommates, Lottie will mention about expanding the Restaurant. Well now I have to do a whole lot more with this Roommate feature.


----------



## Rosch

So... I have an issue.

I have done 41 houses in HHP, but I still haven't gotten the conversation about donating items to Niko (to unlock other variations of partitions and counters). I don't TT and this is Day 4 (I just unclocked the ABD). I assume I'll trigger it eventually because of the queue of events? Yes? No? Or do I have to craft the very first partitions and counters first?


----------



## Ace Marvel

Rosch said:


> So... I have an issue.
> 
> I have done 41 houses in HHP, but I still haven't gotten the conversation about donating items to Niko (to unlock other variations of partitions and counters). I don't TT and this is Day 4 (I just unclocked the ABD). I assume I'll trigger it eventually because of the queue of events? Yes? No? Or do I have to craft the very first partitions and counters first?



Maybe is timed based, I unlocked the ABD the day after 30 houses.


----------



## Rosch

Ace Marvel said:


> Maybe is timed based, I unlocked the ABD the day after 30 houses.


Yeah. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## dude98

I got Tiansheng at my HPP island!


----------



## th8827

Joan was in the Hospital. She gave me 50 Turnips and implied that she visits every Monday.

Also got my 3rd set of Soundscapes after my 39th house. Yesterday was the Festival, so it may have been delayed,


----------



## under the tide

Rosch said:


> So... I have an issue.
> 
> I have done 41 houses in HHP, but I still haven't gotten the conversation about donating items to Niko (to unlock other variations of partitions and counters). I don't TT and this is Day 4 (I just unclocked the ABD). I assume I'll trigger it eventually because of the queue of events? Yes? No? Or do I have to craft the very first partitions and counters first?


Yup, it's time based! And seems to be lower priority compared to the ABD unlock so if you get that first then it probably pushes back a day I think? Same thing happened to me.


----------



## th8827

I revisited Sprocket's house to add a new Soundscape, and he gifted me a Security Monitor Wall.

On a side note, I used a Security Monitor Wall as an accent wall in his house during the original build.


----------



## Insulaire

Rosch said:


> So... I have an issue.
> 
> I have done 41 houses in HHP, but I still haven't gotten the conversation about donating items to Niko (to unlock other variations of partitions and counters). I don't TT and this is Day 4 (I just unclocked the ABD). I assume I'll trigger it eventually because of the queue of events? Yes? No? Or do I have to craft the very first partitions and counters first?


I’ve been playing every day since Thursday (so day 5) and just unlocked the Niko donation. I think I’ve done like 20 houses. It’s probably coming for you tomorrow


----------



## Rosch

Ace Marvel said:


> Maybe is timed based, I unlocked the ABD the day after 30 houses.





under the tide said:


> Yup, it's time based! And seems to be lower priority compared to the ABD unlock so if you get that first then it probably pushes back a day I think? Same thing happened to me.





Insulaire said:


> I’ve been playing every day since Thursday (so day 5) and just unlocked the Niko donation. I think I’ve done like 20 houses. It’s probably coming for you tomorrow


Thanks a lot for the assurance! I was worried I might've glitched my game.


----------



## Khaelis

Rosch said:


> Thanks a lot for the assurance! I was worried I might've glitched my game.



Ah.. might explain why I already had this for myself. I was TTing a little to move houses on my main island.


----------



## Kattea

Are we supposed to get 200 design slots? I redeemed my Nookmiles for the app update and it just added Sable's patterns..


----------



## Biancasbotique

The Glowing Moss Items love love love


----------



## porkpie28

Can you decorate a home for the monkey and get his picture


----------



## th8827

porkpie28 said:


> Can you decorate a home for the monkey and get his picture


I have seen him in the app, so Yes. Probably with the Amiibo


----------



## Insulaire

Is my count right that there are 61 different NPCs (counting Timmy and Tommy as one) with Amiibos, meaning there are 474 possible HHP homes?

Which would also mean there are only 407 HHP homes you can build without any access to Amiibos (minus all NPCs and the Sanrio villagers, which even if they are on your island first they have to be invited via Amiibo), right?


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> Is my count right that there are 61 different NPCs (counting Timmy and Tommy as one) with Amiibos, meaning there are 474 possible HHP homes?
> 
> Which would also mean there are only 407 HHP homes you can build without any access to Amiibos (minus all NPCs and the Sanrio villagers, which even if they are on your island first they have to be invited via Amiibo), right?



Seems about right, give or take maybe a couple numbers.


----------



## ~Kilza~

A lot of this has already been mentioned by other users, but I'll cover what I unlocked today for HHP:


Spoiler




 I ended up unlocking the ABD for HHP.
 I ended up having Nat teach me how to use bugs in HHP. Kinda weird that it requires you to use bugs in your inventory, but w/e.
 I unlocked Wardell's HHP catalog after buying my first item. I will note that it is all reorderable furniture + wallpaper + flooring currently available to you on HHP that can be bought, plus some HHP-themed items.
 I met with Joan in the hospital and she gave me a full stack of turnips. She did say she's there every Monday, so, free turnip Monday, I suppose, lol
 I ended up receiving the request to expand the restaurant after putting together 3 shared homes.


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> A lot of this has already been mentioned by other users, but I'll cover what I unlocked today for HHP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up unlocking the ABD for HHP.
> I ended up having Nat teach me how to use bugs in HHP. Kinda weird that it requires you to use bugs in your inventory, but w/e.
> I unlocked Wardell's HHP catalog after buying my first item. I will note that it is all reorderable furniture + wallpaper + flooring currently available to you on HHP that can be bought, plus some HHP-themed items.
> I met with Joan in the hospital and she gave me a full stack of turnips. She did say she's there every Monday, so, free turnip Monday, I suppose, lol
> I ended up receiving the request to expand the restaurant after putting together 3 shared homes.


Is there a 5-item purchase limit to Wardell's catalog?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Is there a 5-item purchase limit to Wardell's catalog?


Had to check, but yes. It is separate from the Nook Shopping catalog, so you can buy 5 from Nook Shopping and 5 from Wardell's in one day.


----------



## Rosch

Do NPCs that have shops at Harv's no longer visit your island? I don't have any visitor today. Isabelle didn't announce anyone either.

I have unlocked Cyrus, Katrina, Tortimer, Redd and today, Leif. I had Saharah visit yesterday. No CJ, Flick, Label, Gulliver nor Gullivarrr today...


----------



## Sara?

Spoiler: Amiibo home



so i made Daisy Mae home and it dis happen , im
So happy ! Joan her grams moved in with her !!!! Love it!
PS: you cant dress them up but you can change their hats do at least Daisy has no more turnips on her head, im
Sure she feels better now that she has a rest


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Weird glitch: I turned off all of my lights in my home but it still has lights on from the outside :/


----------



## Sara?

just three color variation for pillars and counters, why ? i need more colors so they fit the different type of rooms vibes. what a shame


----------



## vanivon

i don't know if anyone pointed this out, but seasonal Kapp'n islands (the cherry blossom spring one, summer one, autumn one with maple leaves, & winter one with snowflakes) have a money rock on them. tested it on every single seasonal island i've visited & made a friend smack the rocks when they got an autumn one on call. money rock every time.


Rosch said:


> Do NPCs that have shops at Harv's no longer visit your island? I don't have any visitor today. Isabelle didn't announce anyone either.
> 
> I have unlocked Cyrus, Katrina, Tortimer, Redd and today, Leif. I had Saharah visit yesterday. No CJ, Flick, Label, Gulliver nor Gullivarrr today...


nope, they still visit your island. their shop at Harv's will be closed up the day they're on your island, and they'll offer different stock that day than they have as their current weekly Harv stock.


Sara? said:


> just three color variation for pillars and counters, why ? i need more colors so they fit the different type of rooms vibes. what a shame



the "why" is that because that's just how wooden pillar / counters are. there are multiple types of pillars & counters with different textures and colour ranges.


----------



## Rosch

vanivon said:


> nope, they still visit your island. their shop at Harv's will be closed up the day they're on your island, and they'll offer different stock that day than they have as their current weekly Harv stock.



I see, thanks. This is really weird though. I've got no visitors.

Maybe I was supposed to get Leif today, but then today is the opening day on Harv's. That would be the logical explanation.


----------



## Sara?

vanivon said:


> i don't know if anyone pointed this out, but seasonal Kapp'n islands (the cherry blossom spring one, summer one, autumn one with maple leaves, & winter one with snowflakes) have a money rock on them. tested it on every single seasonal island i've visited & made a friend smack the rocks when they got an autumn one on call. money rock every time.
> 
> nope, they still visit your island. their shop at Harv's will be closed up the day they're on your island, and they'll offer different stock that day than they have as their current weekly Harv stock.
> 
> 
> the "why" is that because that's just how wooden pillar / counters are. there are multiple types of pillars & counters with different textures and colour ranges.



Wait, did you say there are multiple different texture of pillars and counters?   well i am glad ijust have to unlock them at some point, already feeling much better, thanks for the info!


----------



## Holla

I just found Mira (a sisterly villager) awake at 8am. Sisterly villagers don’t normally wake until 9am. I don’t have the Early Bird Ordinance, but I do have Beautiful and it seems because of that she woke up early the check on the flowers.


----------



## Berrymia

Sorry if this had been asked before but did anyone manage to find new 2.0 items on the regular nmt islands by shaking trees?


----------



## Kg1595

Quick question:  For those that have expanded their cafe and restaurant, are the expansions on the second floor or a side room?  I am just trying to plan ahead of the remodel.  Many thanks!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kg1595 said:


> Quick question:  For those that have expanded their cafe and restaurant, are the expansions on the second floor or a side room?  I am just trying to plan ahead of the remodel.  Many thanks!


Well I just expanded the Hospital recently so I assume its only 2nd floor for the Facilities, which is strange because in Happy Home Designer you were able to have side homes in the Facilities.


----------



## DaviddivaD

This might be old news to most but I just want to share how to unlock the ability to decorate the homes of the villagers on your island:

Decorate 30 homes in HHP and complete the final facility.  Essentially, you must complete the "story" of the DLC to unlock the ability. I personally have 15 homes to go!

And I just noticed on the main island that there is a bottle that washes up on the beach just like your island that has a DIY in it. Also don't forget to go to the restaurant daily and talk to the villager you made the chef to get a DIY cooking recipe.

Now, I have a question...in the school, do you get different things depending on the villager you made the teacher? I have Petri as the teacher and she keeps giving me the new bush starts. She's been doing this every day since the school opened.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> I see, thanks. This is really weird though. I've got no visitors.
> 
> Maybe I was supposed to get Leif today, but then today is the opening day on Harv's. That would be the logical explanation.


This happened to me last Thursday. I knew I was supposed to get Leif that day, and Gullivarrr on Friday. But I paid for Leif's RV on Wednesday, so I ended up with Leif on Harv's because his RV opened and none of the rotating visiting NPCs that Thursday. In hindsight I should've just waited a day for paying off Leif's RV, but I thought it'd just replace him with another NPC.


----------



## Sara?

Is it possible we can only scan one amiibo at HHP ? I scanned one today to design their home and now i wanted to do the vacations home from a specific villager  and it told me the amiibo card machine is jammed


----------



## Mel88

I want to ask about Brewster rewards: now the online guides all saying on fifth day,  



Spoiler



you will get Roost Sable Cookie recipe


 but I'm on fifth day today and nothing is happening.

Thank you for helping.


----------



## geo-mew

TIL that the music hall, department store, hotel, office building aren't in HHP... those were some of my favorite features  Sad. 
I guess I'll have to make them on my island.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

geo-mew said:


> TIL that the music hall, department store, hotel, office building aren't in HHP... those were some of my favorite features  Sad.
> I guess I'll have to make them on my island.


no department store or office building? wait that's sad. so what are just the buildings then?


----------



## geo-mew

Underneath The Stars said:


> no department store or office building? wait that's sad. so what are just the buildings then?


School, Cafe, restaurant, hospital, apparel shop (in the order of unlocking them. Restaurant and cafe are unlocked simultaneously)


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

geo-mew said:


> TIL that the music hall, department store, hotel, office building aren't in HHP... those were some of my favorite features  Sad.
> I guess I'll have to make them on my island.


I would've loved a hotel.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Rosch said:


> I see, thanks. This is really weird though. I've got no visitors.
> 
> Maybe I was supposed to get Leif today, but then today is the opening day on Harv's. That would be the logical explanation.



Weird. I got the other way around yesterday - Kicks' RV was opening up yesterday for Harv's, but he wasn't there and was the visitor on my island that day.



DaviddivaD said:


> Now, I have a question...in the school, do you get different things depending on the villager you made the teacher? I have Petri as the teacher and she keeps giving me the new bush starts. She's been doing this every day since the school opened.



Ankha is my teacher and she keeps giving me the new bush starts too. I'm guessing that's just something the teacher does, regardless of who you set as the teacher.


----------



## Burumun

~Kilza~ said:


> This happened to me last Thursday. I knew I was supposed to get Leif that day, and Gullivarrr on Friday. But I paid for Leif's RV on Wednesday, so I ended up with Leif on Harv's because his RV opened and none of the rotating visiting NPCs that Thursday. In hindsight I should've just waited a day for paying off Leif's RV, but I thought it'd just replace him with another NPC.





DJStarstryker said:


> Weird. I got the other way around yesterday - Kicks' RV was opening up yesterday for Harv's, but he wasn't there and was the visitor on my island that day.



For me, it was the same as DJStarstryker, Redd showed up on my island the day his RV would have opened, so his RV was unattended when it should've opened.


----------



## Kg1595

Mel88 said:


> I want to ask about Brewster rewards: now the online guides all saying on fifth day,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you will get Roost Sable Cookie recipe
> 
> 
> but I'm on fifth day today and nothing is happening.
> 
> Thank you for helping.


Did you visit and order from him five times, each on a different day?  That is what triggers him.  He will stop you as you leave to give you the reward.


----------



## Etown20

This may have already been mentioned somewhere, but I got a recipe in the mail from Daisy Mae after buying turnips this week.


----------



## geo-mew

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I would've loved a hotel.


Same. There's a villager ( I think it was Zell) who asks for a hotel as their vacation home though, I guess that's the closest we'll get


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

geo-mew said:


> Same. There's a villager ( I think it was Zell) who asks for a hotel as their vacation home though, I guess that's the closest we'll get


Cool! I guess it kinda makes sense, though? I mean, we're making vacation homes for these villagers, so there wouldn't be a real need for a hotel, lol.


----------



## under the tide

Kg1595 said:


> Quick question:  For those that have expanded their cafe and restaurant, are the expansions on the second floor or a side room?  I am just trying to plan ahead of the remodel.  Many thanks!


It's all second floor


----------



## Mel88

Kg1595 said:


> Did you visit and order from him five times, each on a different day?  That is what triggers him.  He will stop you as you leave to give you the reward.


Yeah I did went and order cup of coffee for straight five days since I got him on Friday... plus I got the achievement today for coffee/Roost


----------



## Sara?

Dont know if anyone has tested it or said it already BUT:
Dont mind me i am just dancing a hula under the water while I float near my villager which is in the ocean ....  




hopefully they have added some bikinis and swim suits so we can swim looking a bit more normal ​


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Sara? said:


> Dont know if anyone has tested it or said it already BUT:
> Dont mind me i am just dancing a hula under the water while I float near my villager which is in the ocean ....
> View attachment 412154
> hopefully they have added some bikinis and swim suits so we can swim looking a bit more normal ​



i'm still waiting for this to happen!


----------



## JKDOS

I don't know if it's been said yet, but remember this mysterious house?






Well it seems what really happened was Nintendo was playing around with the HHP feature and redesigned one of their villagers homes and accidentally leaked it by taking their screenshot in front of the new redesigned house. Not a new villager, just a redesign on a current villager's exterior.


----------



## amemome

Not a discovery, but has anyone else with the beautiful ordiance not noticed a significant decrease in weed growth? I feel like I'm still seeing a lot of weeds grow back even with the ordinance in effect.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i assume this time around the sloppy series furniture are orderable right?


----------



## ~Kilza~

amemome said:


> Not a discovery, but has anyone else with the beautiful ordiance not noticed a significant decrease in weed growth? I feel like I'm still seeing a lot of weeds grow back even with the ordinance in effect.


It doesn't stop weed growth, yes. This is what the datamined info says about it:


> The rate at which weeds spread is roughly halved.
> 
> The rate at which random weeds appear, and the rate at which weeds grow between stages, is unchanged.
> 
> The maximum number of weeds before weed processing stops is halved from 150 to 75.





Underneath The Stars said:


> i assume this time around the sloppy series furniture are orderable right?


It isn't. You're only able to get it through finding it in the recycling box.


----------



## Maymeows16

Does anyone know how to get the Ruins and Moss DIYs? I would appreciate any help


----------



## n3o

If you play stretching in plaza
3 times yoga shirt 10 times yoga floor 30 proteins 50 strecth reactions set and you can order dumbell in nook catalogue


----------



## Underneath The Stars

~Kilza~ said:


> It isn't. You're only able to get it through finding it in the recycling box.



NO WAY omfg? that's even harder than last time since we could order it through amiibos before ⚰


----------



## th8827

Rosch said:


> Do NPCs that have shops at Harv's no longer visit your island? I don't have any visitor today. Isabelle didn't announce anyone either.
> 
> I have unlocked Cyrus, Katrina, Tortimer, Redd and today, Leif. I had Saharah visit yesterday. No CJ, Flick, Label, Gulliver nor Gullivarrr today...


They still visit. On the day that they visit, their Harv Island shop is closed.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Maymeows16 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the Ruins and Moss DIYs? I would appreciate any help


They can only be found in bottles on Kapp'n Islands with moss/vines, or in the bottles found on the HHP main island.


----------



## Maymeows16

~Kilza~ said:


> They can only be found in bottles on Kapp'n Islands with moss/vines, or in the bottles found on the HHP main island.


Oh thank you so much


----------



## Sara?

I have a DIYs that in order to craft it needs 2 senmaizuke barrel.... someone knows if this object has to be bought or if it is another DIY i need to craft before, its been a couple of days, im just curious hehe


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sara? said:


> I have a DIYs that in order to craft it needs 2 senmaizuke barrel.... someone knows if this object has to be bought or if it is another DIY i need to craft before, its been a couple of days, im just curious hehe


The Senmaizuke Barrel is a craftable item, yeah, so you'll need to find the DIY for it.


----------



## Sara?

~Kilza~ said:


> The Senmaizuke Barrel is a craftable item, yeah, so you'll need to find the DIY for it.


Okey, perfect, thanks !


----------



## Sheep Villager

I know someone in here before lamented about not being able to pause working on a home in HHP, but you _can_ actually do that!

My switch was running out of power and I panicked and hit the minus button during a job. It gave me the option to save and exit but also keep the progress I had on the house so that I can come back and finish it later.

Just now logged back in to AC, went to the resort and my client was waiting for me at the dock with Niko and they sent me back to work on the house I paused.

*tl;dr: Pressing the minus button during a HHP job lets you pause the job, save your progress and exit the game.*​


----------



## Moritz

Sara? said:


> Okey, perfect, thanks !


Heads up though, it takes 30 turnips to make


----------



## Sara?

Moritz said:


> Heads up though, it takes 30 turnips to make



woooooww hahahaha


----------



## Raz

Drinking a coffee, smoothie, canned juice or eating donuts and ice cream completely will get you 3 points of "power", so you can leave your fruit trees alone and still get some power to break rocks and chop down/uproot trees if you need to. Take out coffee costs 300, so it's the cheapest option.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

restarted my town and my first campsite villager was Cephalobot, aka my least fav new villager lmao (i really dont like the robot villagers). he's got a good home for now but he's also gonna be the first to go


----------



## VanitasFan26

I discovered that I somehow got a new item called the "Sloppy Sink" at Resident Services. So it is confirmed you can sometimes get new items in the Recycle Box at Resident Services.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021

PSA: DLC and your villagers moving 

I feel like everyone should look at this.


----------



## Rosch

RoxasFan20 said:


> I discovered that I somehow got a new item called the "Sloppy Sink" at Resident Services. So it is confirmed you can sometimes get new items in the Recycle Box at Resident Services.


Apparently, the Sloppy series can only be obtained through the recycling bin.


----------



## Antonio

When exactly does HHP unlock if you have restarted your island?


----------



## azurill

Can you change the name of facilities in HHP  if you think of something better? I can’t think of a name for my school. Do you name all of them or just the school?


----------



## ~Kilza~

azurill said:


> Can you change the name of facilities in HHP  if you think of something better? I can’t think of a name for my school. Do you name all of them or just the school?


You are able to change their names later if you remodel them, yeah. And yeah, you name all the facilities.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Does anyone knows if we are able to change the staff in our facilities, now that a have a larger pool of villager I want new ones to work in this places.


----------



## Khaelis

JKDOS said:


> I don't know if it's been said yet, but remember this mysterious house?
> 
> View attachment 412157
> 
> 
> Well it seems what really happened was Nintendo was playing around with the HHP feature and redesigned one of their villagers homes and accidentally leaked it by taking their screenshot in front of the new redesigned house. Not a new villager, just a redesign on a current villager's exterior.
> 
> View attachment 412158



Makes sense, according to the data. HHP was worked on for a very long time alongside the main game's updates.


----------



## th8827

Ace Marvel said:


> Does anyone knows if we are able to change the staff in our facilities, now that a have a larger pool of villager I want new ones to work in this places.


After you finish Renovating the place and you are in photo-taking mode, or if you just enter the place regularly, you can press the left arrow (I think) to change the staff.


----------



## azurill

~Kilza~ said:


> You are able to change their names later if you remodel them, yeah. And yeah, you name all the facilities.


Thank you so much .


----------



## geo-mew

I caught KK singing Bashment and Loid/Robot Synth at the music festival!! They sound soooo good this way.



Spoiler: video


----------



## Etown20

@geo-mew sorry to ask, but could you mark that with the spoiler tag?

I kept reading the ending was good and was hoping to keep it a surprise but I figured that probably wasn't going to last lol. I don't personally mind, but I have a feeling other people here would probably prefer to keep it a surprise.


----------



## geo-mew

Etown20 said:


> @geo-mew sorry to ask, but could you mark that with the spoiler tag.
> 
> I kept reading the ending was good and was hoping to keep it a surprise but I figured that probably wasn't going to last lol. I don't personally mind, but I have a feeling other people here would probably prefer to keep it a surprise.


Oh my bad. I figured it was safe to post anything in this thread. I made the video a spoiler


----------



## Ace Marvel

th8827 said:


> After you finish Renovating the place and you are in photo-taking mode, you can press the left arrow (I think) to change the staff.


Ty!

I just entered the cafe and was able to change them doing this, but I was not remodeling.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I need to ask this because I don't know how to do this. I finished expanding the Hospital and Restaurant at the Resort, but I am confused of how do you Expand the School, Café, and Clothing Shop?


----------



## Etown20

geo-mew said:


> Oh my bad. I figured it was safe to post anything in this thread. I made the video a spoiler



All good, thanks for marking it. I'm not sure what the rules are, I've just noticed people marking certain things as spoilers throughout the thread as a precaution and that seems like one that people might care more about.


----------



## ~Kilza~

RoxasFan20 said:


> I need to ask this because I don't know how to do this. I finished expanding the Hospital and Restaurant at the Resort, but I am confused of how do you Expand the School, Café, and Clothing Shop?


idk if the school or apparel shop expand. Cafe is supposed to expand to include a gallery, as mentioned by somebody earlier in the thread, but I have no idea what the actual requirements for it unlocking are, since it isn't only house dependent afaik.

Also, more HHP notes for today (or, well, note):


Spoiler



So I finally got the option to donate materials to Niko's box to get more counter/pillar design options. Looks like general time priority is Leif w/ hybrids -> Niko w/ counter/pillars -> Nat w/ bugs and ABD -> different counter/pillar options. 30 branches and 10 wood were needed for my first materials. I'll get the DIYs from that tomorrow. Looks like there are 7 different counter/pillar designs that you donate materials to get, only possible to get one each day.


----------



## Biancasbotique

Ace Marvel said:


> Does anyone knows if we are able to change the staff in our facilities, now that a have a larger pool of villager I want new ones to work in this places.



I want your Gracie store now


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> idk if the school or apparel shop expand. Cafe is supposed to expand to include a gallery, as mentioned by somebody earlier in the thread, but I have no idea what the actual requirements for it unlocking are, since it isn't only house dependent afaik.
> 
> Also, more HHP notes for today (or, well, note):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got the option to donate materials to Niko's box to get more counter/pillar design options. Looks like general time priority is Leif w/ hybrids -> Niko w/ counter/pillars -> Nat w/ bugs and ABD -> different counter/pillar options. 30 branches and 10 wood were needed for my first materials. I'll get the DIYs from that tomorrow. Looks like there are 7 different counter/pillar designs that you donate materials to get, only possible to get one each day.


Hmm okay well....I hope someone else can have a clear answer, because I tried everything by talking to the staff but it didn't do any good.


----------



## Khaelis

Finally unlocked Wardell's catalogue order service. But, holy heck, you get sooooo many items to choose from???

Why must you limit me to five items per day, game?!


----------



## Seastar

Just had a glitch where Kapp'n never took me back to my island. He kept driving after the song ended and eventually the camera angle changed to just show the sky. I closed the game and went back to see that my daily trip for that character was wasted because it last saved after I paid the nook miles. On the bright side, it was just another boring holly bush island. I'm glad it didn't happen when my main character found the shooting star island earlier...


----------



## Kg1595

Spoiler: HHP Endgame hint



Just found something interesting after finishing the HHP campaign.  If you hike up the cliffs behind the hospital, there is a rock seat that overlooks the beach.  Like the ones in the museum, it shifts the camera right to the spot where KK has a concert.  It is a great spot to watch!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Khaelis said:


> Finally unlocked Wardell's catalogue order service. But, holy heck, you get sooooo many items to choose from???
> 
> Why must you limit me to five items per day, game?!



It keeps you coming back to keep playing the game, right? 

Never been a fan of the 5 item ordering limitation, even for the regular items and the Nook Miles items. Makes doing major decorating projects so difficult and almost incentivizes TTing, even though I know Nintendo thinks it's better if we don't TT.


----------



## Khaelis

DJStarstryker said:


> It keeps you coming back to keep playing the game, right?
> 
> Never been a fan of the 5 item ordering limitation, even for the regular items and the Nook Miles items. Makes doing major decorating projects so difficult and almost incentivizes TTing, even though I know Nintendo thinks it's better if we don't TT.



Yeah... it would be nice if the daily limit was 10 per day for furniture items and unlimited for anything else.


----------



## th8827

I made Apple a Pear-themed room with her recommended items, just to spite her for running interference when I planned to ask another nearby villager to do their request.

...She loved it.

On a side note, if the villager runs up to you with a !, you get a 10% bonus for doing their request.


----------



## Insulaire

How many total staff members can you have on your HHP island stretched across all the buildings? No spoilers please about different roles/buildings, just looking for the number of maximum staff you can assign overall


----------



## th8827

Insulaire said:


> How many total staff members can you have on your HHP island stretched across all the buildings? No spoilers please about different roles/buildings, just looking for the number of maximum staff you can assign overall


Unless I miscounted, there should be 10.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Well, I figured out how the expansion to the cafe is unlocked:


Spoiler



Once you end up reaching the level of "Superstar Designer", in addition to the standard Poki increase + more work clothes, Lottie will mention adding a gallery to the cafe. It does make me wonder if the final 2 titles (Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) unlock anything as well.


----------



## vanivon

question about the doctor's office: 
is there a set list of items you can get from there / how to get them? i figured that telling them i have knee pain is how you get the knee bandage, but so far my assigned doctor just keeps giving me mummy costumes.


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I figured out how the expansion to the cafe is unlocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Once you end up reaching the level of "Superstar Designer", in addition to the standard Poki increase + more work clothes, Lottie will mention adding a gallery to the cafe. It does make me wonder if the final 2 titles (Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) unlock anything as well.


Well thats good to know, I assume you have to continue making alot of client homes and I hope this will trigger the expansion to the School and Clothing shop now that the Café can be upgraded.


----------



## porkpie28

After you have finished the dlc is there still stuff to do if so what


----------



## VanitasFan26

porkpie28 said:


> After you have finished the dlc is there still stuff to do if so what


Well I guess if you want to continue making more Cilent Homes and grind Poki to get the new items there's that and also you can get new Cooking DIY recipes when you go into the Restaurant and talk to the Chef. Also you can get any daily DIY bottle on the beach and collect vines and those glowing moss weeds. Other than that. Thats pretty much it when you're done building all the facilities.


----------



## Sara?

Spoiler: NPC coffee



so i invited Wardell cause i find him adorable and wanted to get to know him a bit more ( he did not speak much mayeb if i invite him over more often he will )  and he brought lottie and niko over, he did not take a steat so he was standing over the table and with a coffee to go, the others where sitting and having a normal coffee. Celest was visiting the coffee and did not disappear after i scanned his amiibo card which is nice and made up for a nice photo


----------



## Ace Marvel

If you remodel a villager house and then trade it, will it go back to normal or it will stay with your renovation. Does anyone knows?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I figured out how the expansion to the cafe is unlocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Once you end up reaching the level of "Superstar Designer", in addition to the standard Poki increase + more work clothes, Lottie will mention adding a gallery to the cafe. It does make me wonder if the final 2 titles (Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) unlock anything as well.



If you make 3 roommate request you can add a private room to your restaurant and if you donate 120,000 Poki to the receptionist at the hospital you unlock the patients ward. I think the school and apparel shop stay the same.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Ace Marvel said:


> If you remodel a villager house and then trade it, will it go back to normal or it will stay with your renovation. Does anyone knows?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> If you make 3 roommate request you can add a private room to your restaurant and if you donate 120,000 Poki to the receptionist at the hospital you unlock the patients ward. I think the school and apparel shop stay the same.


I've asked that same question and I don't know myself either. I know for a fact when a villager moves away they get to keep the stuff they had with them if someone where to come on your island to get them while they were moving, but I am not sure if the customization will stay.


----------



## azurill

Sorry if this has been asked before. When scanning in amiibo cards at HHP when can you decorate for NPC’s?I tried two and it says I can’t interact with them yet.


----------



## Kg1595

azurill said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. When scanning in amiibo cards at HHP when can you decorate for NPC’s?I tried two and it says I can’t interact with them yet.



I believe you have to have decorated 19 homes before “VIPs”/NPC homes can be unlocked.


----------



## azurill

Kg1595 said:


> I believe you have to have decorated 19 homes before “VIPs”/NPC homes can be unlocked.


Thank you so much


----------



## JKDOS

Ace Marvel said:


> If you remodel a villager house and then trade it, will it go back to normal or it will stay with your renovation. Does anyone knows?



I am saying no on keeping their redesign. Reason why is: Think about the first 5 villagers who move to your island. What happens when they move out? They get their original house.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> I am saying no on keeping their redesign. Reason why is: Think about the first 5 villagers who move to your island. What happens when they move out? They get their original house.


So if it works the same way as if they had their starter home and when they move to another island it gets restarted to their default home then that means the same thing will happen where all that hard work you did in the interior will be gone.


----------



## Insulaire

In case anyone else is slow like me, in HHP, when designing a house, there are light flashing red dots in the corner of items to indicate brand new items unlocked with that house/villager. They also show up when 



Spoiler



buying from Wardell's catalog


----------



## letterKnumber9

I played HHD and was wondering if in HHP:
1. Are you required/forced to take a picture of every home you design?
2. When you revisit a villager's home to ask to redecorate, do they not have a requested theme anymore? (Like HHD)
3. How do the roommates mechanics work? Can you ask a villager with an existing home to move in/be roommates with another villager with an existing home? Or can you only set up roommates with those looking for homes on the beach?


----------



## VanitasFan26

letterKnumber9 said:


> I played HHD and was wondering if in HHP:
> 1. Are you required/forced to take a picture of every home you design?
> 2. When you revisit a villager's home to ask to redecorate, do they not have a requested theme anymore? (Like HHD)
> 3. How do the roommates mechanics work? Can you ask a villager with an existing home to move in/be roommates with another villager with an existing home? Or can you only set up roommates with those looking for homes on the beach?


1. No its not required. Its optional 

2. Well its only if you ask them if you want to remodel their home, but you have to talk to Niko first to select which villager you want to visit
.
3. Again visit the villager's home by using Niko's boat, talk to them, and select "How's your home" and then "Lets talk Roommates"  from what I understand is that you can talk to any villager on the island to become a roommate and I am pretty if you talk to one who already has a home at the resort then their home is supposed to be gone. Yes you can set up roommates with the villagers the one who ask about homes. When you finally have your roommate you have the option to remodel the room again or you can just leave it the same. They may ask you if you want to change the theme but its up to you to decide. Once you're done you will earn 15,000 Poki from Lottie.


----------



## Insulaire

~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I figured out how the expansion to the cafe is unlocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Once you end up reaching the level of "Superstar Designer", in addition to the standard Poki increase + more work clothes, Lottie will mention adding a gallery to the cafe. It does make me wonder if the final 2 titles (Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) unlock anything as well.





Spoiler



Does unlocking the gallery add any more staff roles for the cafe?


----------



## Raz

Without spoiling anything, can someone tell me if it's possible to enlarge the vacation homes? Or are they all small? I kinda feel constrained by their size.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Raz said:


> Without spoiling anything, can someone tell me if it's possible to enlarge the vacation homes? Or are they all small? I kinda feel constrained by their size.


Yes you can after you do a certain amount of making client homes. However, you cannot do it on your main island.


----------



## Stay8lola

Please help me. I didn’t realize that we had to talk to Blathers as soon as the update was complete. He still hasn’t given me a thought bubble.  I had to restart my island over and I only have a few residents. Does that have something to do with it? I’m really frustrated and confused


----------



## Rosch

vanivon said:


> question about the doctor's office:
> is there a set list of items you can get from there / how to get them? i figured that telling them i have knee pain is how you get the knee bandage, but so far my assigned doctor just keeps giving me mummy costumes.


All those items can obtained at Able's.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Stay8lola said:


> Please help me. I didn’t realize that we had to talk to Blathers as soon as the update was complete. He still hasn’t given me a thought bubble.  I had to restart my island over and I only have a few residents. Does that have something to do with it? I’m really frustrated and confused


You need to have the museum donated at least these items "Fish, Bug, Sea Creatures, and Piece of art or statue" according to the datamines.


----------



## letterKnumber9

What determines the villager who's icon shows up on the HHP map (when there are more than one homes on one tile? Is it the oldest villager on that plot or the most recent?


----------



## Khaelis

letterKnumber9 said:


> What determines the villager who's icon shows up on the HHP map (when there are more than one homes on one tile? Is it the oldest villager on that plot or the most recent?



Most recent, I believe. So if you had Kyle, Mac and Bluebear on A1, with Bluebear being the most recently made house, her icon would be the most recent.


----------



## QueenOpossum

Stay8lola said:


> Please help me. I didn’t realize that we had to talk to Blathers as soon as the update was complete. He still hasn’t given me a thought bubble.  I had to restart my island over and I only have a few residents. Does that have something to do with it? I’m really frustrated and confused



Its locked behind island development. Since you just restarted, you probably havent met the requirements yet. You probably need to donate more things to the museum, or get your island to 3 stars.


----------



## windloft

Hey! Got a quick question or two regarding somethin' regarding 2.0 'n HHP.

What are the items that Cyrus _can't _customize, outside of one-variant items? And can you not order clothing from Werndell's catalogue? Is it locked behind something, or what you see in the catalogue is what you can get?


----------



## th8827

Similar to clothes and catchphrases, you can now ask Isabelle to reset Villager homes!

Not sure if it is permanent, or if they will re-ruin their houses with inventory items. Also, not sure what it does with starter villager homes.


----------



## Venn

Found out Bad Luck carries over into Dreams. Did a random Dream Visit and my Bad Luck from Katrina on the Health part carried over because I kept tripping throughout.


----------



## BetsySundrop

Not sure where to post this- but needing some advice on problem my niece is having with the 2.0 update. It's not there...

She has switch lite, has downloaded the update (it says she's using the latest, has the 2.0). So should be good. But she doesn't have any of it in game. No kappn, no cooking, no new items in nook stop. I've tried all I know to do to help her, so if anyone has any advice, I'd love to hear it. She's very frustrated. I'm hoping I'm not missing something simple.


----------



## Venn

BetsySundrop said:


> Not sure where to post this- but needing some advice on problem my niece is having with the 2.0 update. It's not there...
> 
> She has switch lite, has downloaded the update (it says she's using the latest, has the 2.0). So should be good. But she doesn't have any of it in game. No kappn, no cooking, no new items in nook stop. I've tried all I know to do to help her, so if anyone has any advice, I'd love to hear it. She's very frustrated. I'm hoping I'm not missing something simple.



How far is she into the game currently? Is she the representative?


----------



## BetsySundrop

Venn said:


> How far is she into the game currently? Is she the representative?



Yes she is rep. Has upgraded res services, has museum. Has five villagers.


----------



## th8827

Is her Village 3 star and has she had a KK Concert yet?

She can talk to Isabelle to find out the star rating of the town. I'm pretty sure that this is the first hurdle.

After that, check if she has donated at least one of every type of item to the Museum, including art and diving creatures.


----------



## BetsySundrop

th8827 said:


> Is her Village 3 star and has she had a KK Concert yet?
> 
> you can talk to Isabelle to find out the star rating of the town.



That might be it!!! The 3 star. I don't know her rating but it's probably not 3, and at least it will give her something else to try. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I love my niece, but an evening on the phone with a crying, anxious small child and having no way to fix it ...not fun, lol. So tysm! 
(Although, she will now need to clean up her island  ).


----------



## th8827

BetsySundrop said:


> That might be it!!! The 3 star. I don't know her rating but it's probably not 3, and at least it will give her something else to try. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I love my niece, but an evening on the phone with a crying, anxious small child and having no way to fix it ...not fun, lol. So tysm!
> (Although, she will now need to clean up her island  ).


If you both have the game, it can be a good bonding experience to work on it as a team.


----------



## BetsySundrop

th8827 said:


> If you both have the game, it can be a good bonding experience to work on it as a team.



Lol, yes. I just got off the phone with her- she is super happy now. It's funny, I've helped her with bells, etc. and her house is almost complete, looks amazing, but she doesn't even have the campsite yet, lol. 

But thanks for the help. I just knew I was missing something simple.


----------



## under the tide

Insulaire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does unlocking the gallery add any more staff roles for the cafe?


Unfortunately no :/


----------



## Neurotiker

I really wanna know this and don't recall hearing about it anywhere so: are those pillars and counter items you unlock via Niko usable outside on your own island? I haven't tried using them on vacation home exteriors yet but even if that was possible idk if that'll automatically make them usable on yours. you never know with Nintendo


----------



## ~Kilza~

Neurotiker said:


> I really wanna know this and don't recall hearing about it anywhere so: are those pillars and counter items you unlock via Niko usable outside on your own island? I haven't tried using them on vacation home exteriors yet but even if that was possible idk if that'll automatically make them usable on yours. you never know with Nintendo





Spoiler



They are, yes! Niko teaches you the DIYs for them, so all you have to do is make the pillar/counter DIYs on your island in order to use them.


----------



## Neurotiker

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They are, yes! Niko teaches you the DIYs for them, so all you have to do is make the pillar/counter DIYs on your island in order to use them.


Oh I know that but I meant whether we could use them in the outdoors.
But I did just Google that and it turns out... No we can't  so there go all my plans on using them


----------



## th8827

After Nico teaches you the second set of partitions (Simple series), you can go back to the ingredient box to put new ingredients into the box. There is no prompt, dialogue, or notification telling you that the second delivery quest is open.


----------



## Insulaire

Sara? said:


> is it me... or Wisp has a hight rate of appearance since the update? The update came let say the 4 or 5 if you could the DLC and I have already gotten him minimum 3 nights, i feel like before the update i rarely used to see him. Is it just me?





Insulaire said:


> I’ve seen him twice since the update, but I think he resets on Sunday for the week. If see him again before next Sunday, though, then clearly his appearance rate has been upped— and I’m okay with that!


Just got him got the second night this week, his appearance rate is confirmed to be increased now


----------



## Cosmic-chan

There is Kappn island that when you hit the rocks you get star fragments.


----------



## th8827

If a villager visits your home on their own, they stay in the main room. However, if they request to visit, then they follow you to other rooms.

They also comment on the first piece of furniture that you interact with in a room.


----------



## Lt.Savior

If you invite a villager to live on your vacation island. The requested items, are they mandatory?! Must you put those 2 or 3 items on their vacation spot? I'm not sure?!


----------



## moon_child

Lt.Savior said:


> If you invite a villager to live on your vacation island. The requested items, are they mandatory?! Must you put those 2 or 3 items on their vacation spot? I'm not sure?!


Yes. Those items they asked for are required items.


----------



## mirukushake

Has anyone tried playing with the DLC then removing it? Will things like polishing effects disappear if you've used them on your island? Is your save data still okay to use?


----------



## Silkfawn

When can I start inviting NPCS in the DLC?

I already have the amiibo machine activated but it wont let me scan NPCS.


----------



## SirQuack

Just started playing the DLC myself yesterday and it's tons of fun! So much to do and so much to design! Not sure where I'll start but I look forward to playing this game daily again since the update just gives so much more!


----------



## Calysis

Silkfawn said:


> When can I start inviting NPCS in the DLC?
> 
> I already have the amiibo machine activated but it wont let me scan NPCS.


Someone mentioned on a previous page that you need to decorate 19 vacation homes first! ^^


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i'll never get used to saying HHP is seems


----------



## JKDOS

Tortimer = Cornimer...Confirmed?



Spoiler


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I finished 30 houses but Nook hasn’t said anything about editing my villager’s homes. What am I missing? Do I need to finish the last facility?


----------



## Sara?

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I finished 30 houses but Nook hasn’t said anything about editing my villager’s homes. What am I missing? Do I need to finish the last facility?


Maybe youl have to wait until the next day?


----------



## vanivon

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I finished 30 houses but Nook hasn’t said anything about editing my villager’s homes. What am I missing? Do I need to finish the last facility?


i believe you do, yeah.


----------



## JKDOS

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I finished 30 houses but Nook hasn’t said anything about editing my villager’s homes. What am I missing? Do I need to finish the last facility?



Tom Nook doesn't need to tell you. Just go to the Tall Hall and talk about homes. Are you sure you did 30 houses? Did you get the end-credits like scene from HHP?



Sara? said:


> Maybe youl have to wait until the next day?



I don't think so. I did it on one of my Switches in the same day.  The dialogue is just different.


----------



## Sara?

To all of those who said to me “they will never let us have a pet in this game, our villagers are literally animals, it would be so weird” ...... im sure it would be much more normal than having a  cow print rug which we now have. I know it says print, but for a cow villager it must surely be traumatizing  to have a rug made of them .... . I still want pets, one day .. hehe


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Sara? said:


> To all of those who said to me “they will never let us have a pet in this game, our villagers are literally animals, it would be so weird” ...... im sure it would be much more normal than having a  cow print rug which we now have. I know it says print, but for a cow villager it must surely be traumatizing  to have a rug made of them .... . I still want pets, one day .. hehe


We do have hamsters and birds lol


----------



## Sara?

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> We do have hamsters and birds lol



true that was my main argument prior to update but pp still said pets would be weird. Maybe one day they will add it maybe not, who knows! I would love it  for sure


----------



## Speeny

The shops on Harv's island haven't had any different/new stock for a few days now. Is this normal? Wondering if it's only weekly that they change it.


----------



## Sara?

Speeny said:


> The shops on Harv's island haven't had any different/new stock for a few days now. Is this normal? Wondering if it's only weekly that they change it.



It was confirmed its a weekly thing


----------



## ~Kilza~

Speeny said:


> The shops on Harv's island haven't had any different/new stock for a few days now. Is this normal? Wondering if it's only weekly that they change it.


Yes, they change their stock weekly every Monday.


----------



## Moritz

Speeny said:


> The shops on Harv's island haven't had any different/new stock for a few days now. Is this normal? Wondering if it's only weekly that they change it.


It changes every Monday, as well as when they come to your island.
You can also get more art from redd by buying his stuff even if it's fake or you have it already. It will then be replaced the next day


----------



## Sara?

Does anyone know if the island in HHP accommodates the yearly seasonal events like toy day, halloween, sakura season etc. does the island change the deco slightly? Does it offer special small activities? Special items? Is the island at least decorated ? Or does ir remain unchanged and static 365 days of the year ? Anyone know ?


----------



## JKDOS

Sara? said:


> Does anyone know if the island in HHP accommodates the yearly seasonal events like toy day, halloween, sakura season etc. does the island change the deco slightly? Does it offer special small activities? Special items? Is the island at least decorated ? Or does ir remain unchanged and static 365 days of the year ? Anyone know ?



The island looks to be forever summer. So probably not.


----------



## Sara?

JKDOS said:


> The island looks to be forever summer. So probably not.



 thats a bummer


----------



## JKDOS

Sara? said:


> thats a bummer



At the very least, you can always decorate the facilities for the holidays, as well as decorate the homes/yards and set seasons for any holiday.


----------



## Sara?

JKDOS said:


> At the very least, you can always decorate the facilities for the holidays, as well as decorate the homes/yards and set seasons for any holiday.


True enough but it would have been nice since we cant decorate the island that it would at least reflect the season and major holiday you know what i mean, otherwise, it feels kinda dull,well, at least to me


----------



## vanivon

JKDOS said:


> I don't think so. I did it on one of my Switches in the same day.  The dialogue is just different.


i was saying yes to needing to get the credits not to it being on a different day


----------



## ~Kilza~

hmm, server maintenance in an hour. Patch update incoming, maybe?


----------



## daringred_

~Kilza~ said:


> hmm, server maintenance in an hour. Patch update incoming, maybe?



my guess would be for the "decorating villager houses w/ gates open" save corruption glitch.


----------



## JKDOS

vanivon said:


> i was saying yes to needing to get the credits not to it being on a different day



 I quoted you by mistake and forgot to delete


----------



## Raz

daringred_ said:


> my guess would be for the "decorating villager houses w/ gates open" save corruption glitch.


Hopefully. Imagine the amount of people that are totally unaware of this issue. They better fix it soon. 

Meanwhile, I'm still waiting for Sony to release a 9.1 system update to patch the mess they did with 9.0 (it potentially bricks your ps4), and because of that, I haven't touched my ps4 in two months.


----------



## th8827

I got the Bamboo Kapp'n island today. It was Spring, and I was able to cut Young Spring Bamboo, as well as catch Squid, which are not in season on my island.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Does 



Spoiler



DJ KK


 come back? Is it like a recurrent thing?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Does
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DJ KK
> 
> 
> come back? Is it like a recurrent thing?





Spoiler



He's supposed to come back around at 6 PM every Sunday, though he didn't for me last Sunday, though that might've been due to him being unlocked that week so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



(to avoid double posting: )
Alright, looks like v2.0.1 is now live. Will be interesting to see if anything else was patched aside from the redesigning villager homes w/ airport gates open bug.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Here are the patch notes for v2.0.1:


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> Fixed an issue that could occur if a player asks to remodel a resident’s home while the airport gate is open.
> Fixed an issue where the Kiki & Lala wand item was mistakenly appearing in Nook Shopping as “Not for sale.”
> Fixed an issue where the coconut juice and frozen-treat set items would not appear under the Miscellaneous tab for DIY Recipes.
> Fixed an issue where the flowing-river flooring item would not display properly in Photopia or expanded player homes when placed horizontally.
> Fixed an issue where some residents would try to cook using something other than a kitchen item in their home.
> Fixed an issue where residents visiting a player’s home would talk as if they were in the café.
> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> Fixed an issue that would allow players to proceed with the game without designing the school when normally the school would need to be designed. If you have save data where you proceeded without designing the school, you can use the following methods to restore your save data to proper conditions.
> *For Players that have not remodeled the school:* After completing 1 or 2 other jobs, and no other events trigger at that time, the event to design the school will trigger.
> *For players that have remodeled the school:* The event for designing the school will not trigger, but the features that normally unlock from the event to design the school (such as furniture items and room size) will become useable when you start your next job.
> 
> Fixed an issue causing an error to occur when using amiibo to change members at a facility.
> Fixed an issue where you could obtain turnips countless times from Joan in the hospital.
> Fixed an issue where the ripe sugarcane plant item would unlock by obtaining tomatoes.


----------



## sarosephie

Does anyone know the number of clients that go along with titles? Like we got famous designer at 20 something


----------



## ~Kilza~

sarosephie said:


> Does anyone know the number of clients that go along with titles? Like we got famous designer at 20 something


The titles that are unlocked by # of clients are Promising Designer (after 6 houses), Breakout Designer (after 11 houses) and Famous Designer (after 19 houses). However, the last 3 titles (Superstar Designer, Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) are unlocked by your "rank", which is an internal metric determined by the facilities built, the houses built, how many roommates you have, how many days you've visited the archipelago, how many plots you've filled etc.


----------



## sarosephie

~Kilza~ said:


> The titles that are unlocked by # of clients are Promising Designer (after 6 houses), Breakout Designer (after 11 houses) and Famous Designer (after 19 houses). However, the last 3 titles (Superstar Designer, Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) are unlocked by your "rank", which is an internal metric determined by the facilities built, the houses built, how many roommates you have, how many days you've visited the archipelago, how many plots you've filled etc.


Oy. 
I just wanna play with my facilities

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> Well, I figured out how the expansion to the cafe is unlocked:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Once you end up reaching the level of "Superstar Designer", in addition to the standard Poki increase + more work clothes, Lottie will mention adding a gallery to the cafe. It does make me wonder if the final 2 titles (Legendary Designer, GOAT Designer) unlock anything as well.


How many homes did you end up designing?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021

I mean, what happens when you do ALL the houses?


----------



## Raz

Update 2.0.1 is live. Some very important bugfixes.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay um....I am not sure what to do about this. I just invited one of my villagers on my 2nd island to the Resort, but I forgot that Lottie is not there in the office so I have no way of wanting to work just to get my villager's home build. I don't know if I just messed up or if I have to wait until tomorrow for Lottie show up but I wonder if the villager who I invited from my island will still be there.


----------



## Insulaire

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay um....I am not sure what to do about this. I just invited one of my villagers on my 2nd island to the Resort, but I forgot that Lottie is not there in the office so I have no way of wanting to work just to get my villager's home build. I don't know if I just messed up or if I have to wait until tomorrow for Lottie show up but I wonder if the villager who I invited from my island will still be there.





Spoiler



If you mean she’s gone for her tummy ache, she recovers and returns after you make your first home without her (Niko takes over)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Insulaire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean she’s gone for her tummy ache, she recovers and returns after you make your first home without her (Niko takes over)


No No I am talking about at the beginning when you're working for her and tells you to take a break, then she disappears from the office.


----------



## Raz

I might have found a bug. 

So, two days ago, I had a Torii gate available as one the special goods of the day on Nook Shopping. I bought one for me and another one for a friend. 

Now I wanted to get another one for another person and I couldn't find it in the catalog. Went to my storage to check and I can't find it there either, and I'm pretty sure I haven't sold it.


----------



## Lt.Savior

RoxasFan20 said:


> No No I am talking about at the beginning when you're working for her and tells you to take a break, then she disappears from the office.



I think you probably worked this out already. But if Lottie takes a break, then you have to either visit Niko upstairs or at the docks, or Wardell at the north beach he's sitting on the bench. I think Wardell really cause he's taking a break and has important information for you...


----------



## Sara?

Raz said:


> Update 2.0.1 is live. Some very important bugfixes.



Already a tiny update lol that was soon. Do you know what it has fixed or where its focus has been?


----------



## Berrymia

Sara? said:


> Already a tiny update lol that was soon. Do you know what it has fixed or where its focus has been?



mostly bug fixes!



			https://animalcrossingworld.com/2021/11/animal-crossing-new-horizons-version-2-0-1-update-brings-minor-changes-bug-fixes-full-patch-notes/


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Isn’t it weird that Harvey mentions that he put the Abd there for more stores? He said this to me when I unlocked all campers in his island


----------



## Silkfawn

Does anyone know which villagers in the DLC come with the elegant/rococo furniture set?


----------



## RollingAntony

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Isn’t it weird that Harvey mentions that he put the Abd there for more stores? He said this to me when I unlocked all campers in his island


I got that line after the first co-op was open- it's the one about him putting an ABD in case you "need to do a capitalism", right?


----------



## Insulaire

Silkfawn said:


> Does anyone know which villagers in the DLC come with the elegant/rococo furniture set?


Robin is one


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

RollingAntony said:


> I got that line after the first co-op was open- it's the one about him putting an ABD in case you "need to do a capitalism", right?


Yes! Oh, I see. Then it was meant for those lol


----------



## Altarium

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but it seems they updated complaining to Isabelle about residents' clothing. It now puts them in a Nook Inc. Shirt, but I'm not sure if it completely resets their entire wardrobe.


----------



## Insulaire

Altarium said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but it seems they updated complaining to Isabelle about residents' clothing. *It now puts them in a Nook Inc. Shirt*, but I'm not sure if it completely resets their entire wardrobe.


That’s hilarious, it’s like when in middle school the office would make a kid wearing a vulgar t-shirt change into a school shirt from a box in the office


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Altarium said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but it seems they updated complaining to Isabelle about residents' clothing. It now puts them in a Nook Inc. Shirt, but I'm not sure if it completely resets their entire wardrobe.


lol that sounds kinda odd... well maybe it deletes all clothing including the default piece they come with? If so, I guess that can be kinda handy.


----------



## moon_child

Did my first roommate job today and I paired Sprinkle with Ruby since their themes kinda compliment each other. I used the flooring with the snow on it and when I was taking pictures Ruby started playing with the snow flooring. She started kicking it up and then gathered the snow with her hands and threw them happily. Did villagers always interact with floorings and wallpapers this way and I just haven’t noticed or is it because of the update? I was so shocked she looked super cute doing it too.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I also did my first roommate job and I have a question. Frett wanted a roommate and I paired him with Butch, who I already had made a house for. Is there any way to see Butch's original house that I did for him anymore? 

I'm not terribly upset about it, because with Butch's theme I basically gave him a dog park sort of situation, and I just tried to incorporate some of that into the new Frett + Butch house. But was just curious so I'm more careful about who I pair up in the future if need be.


----------



## vanivon

don't know if anyone answered this question but i know people've been wondering about it in relation to 2.0:

if you report a starting villager's house to isabelle, their furniture will revert to their actual house setup instead of the default house furniture. i reported sherb (who was my tutorial lazy) and then the next time i walked into his house it was set up with the cute furniture


----------



## Silkfawn

Can roommates be changed or not?


----------



## VanitasFan26

vanivon said:


> don't know if anyone answered this question but i know people've been wondering about it in relation to 2.0:
> 
> if you report a starting villager's house to isabelle, their furniture will revert to their actual house setup instead of the default house furniture. i reported sherb (who was my tutorial lazy) and then the next time i walked into his house it was set up with the cute furniture


Wait is that actually a new feature they added? I never once talked to Isabelle about discussing a villager since it was only about the way they talk or the way they are dressed.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> Can roommates be changed or not?


They can be. You'd have to split up the roommates first, then ask the villager you want to give a new roommate if they want a roommate.


----------



## Kg1595

RoxasFan20 said:


> Wait is that actually a new feature they added? I never once talked to Isabelle about discussing a villager since it was only about the way they talk or the way they are dressed.


Yes, it is new.  I imagine the intent behind it is similar to the other two, in that if you are gifted a villager, their remodeled house apparently travels with them and therefore it may be necessary to revert back to their original setup.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kg1595 said:


> Yes, it is new.  I imagine the intent behind it is similar to the other two, in that if you are gifted a villager, their remodeled house apparently travels with them and therefore it may be necessary to revert back to their original setup.


Hmm I don't know. I talked to Isabelle and went to select "Discuss Resident" and the only options I saw were "The way they talk" and "the way they dress" I didn't any option that says anything about their interior. Do I have to actually give the villager a gift to trigger the feature?


----------



## Kg1595

RoxasFan20 said:


> Hmm I don't know. I talked to Isabelle and went to select "Discuss Resident" and the only options I saw were "The way they talk" and "the way they dress" I didn't any option that says anything about their interior. Do I have to actually give the villager a gift to trigger the feature?


Have you redesigned villager homes with Tom? Maybe that is what unlocks the option.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kg1595 said:


> Have you redesigned villager homes with Tom? Maybe that is what unlocks the option.


Okay I went on my main island that has the feature to customize villager's home unlocked so I went to Isabelle, told her about discussing resident, and when I selected "Molly" thats when I saw the option "The way their home looks" So now I can see it now. Okay well I guess this means that if you changed your mind about the villager's home then they go back to their default look. In a way I can see this being useful for people that hate gifted villagers, but one hand it kinda sucks because I have redo the entire DLC on my 2nd island just to get this feature.


----------



## moon_child

moon_child said:


> Did my first roommate job today and I paired Sprinkle with Ruby since their themes kinda compliment each other. I used the flooring with the snow on it and when I was taking pictures Ruby started playing with the snow flooring. She started kicking it up and then gathered the snow with her hands and threw them happily. Did villagers always interact with floorings and wallpapers this way and I just haven’t noticed or is it because of the update? I was so shocked she looked super cute doing it too.



An update to this. I logged in today to play and found Sasha doing the same but in the beach (kicking up the sand, gathering the sand in his hands and throwing them happily) so I guess this really is new. Also, Olivia was playing with the sandcastle with an actual shovel and patting it and forming it and stuff. Granted, all of these happened in the HHP archipelago and not my actual island so I’m not sure if they can do the same interactions with stuff on our actual islands or just in HHP because Pashmina was literally on the floater on the sea in HHP archipelago as well and I doubt that will happen in our own islands.


----------



## VanitasFan26

moon_child said:


> An update to this. I logged in today to play and found Sasha doing the same but in the beach (kicking up the sand, gathering the sand in his hands and throwing them happily) so I guess this really is new. Also, Olivia was playing with the sandcastle with an actual shovel and patting it and forming it and stuff. Granted, all of these happened in the HHP archipelago and not my actual island so I’m not sure if they can do the same interactions with stuff on our actual islands or just in HHP because Pashmina was literally on the floater on the sea in HHP archipelago as well and I doubt that will happen in our own islands.


It really makes our islands look so shallow. There is so much going on with the archipelago that I spend more time over there rather than my own island.


----------



## moon_child

RoxasFan20 said:


> It really makes our islands look so shallow. There is so much going on with the archipelago that I spend more time over there rather than my own island.


True. The villagers just feel more “alive” there with all the stuff they can do and the cosplays they have for the facilities and such. They tend to interact more with the items too. Put them in front of food and they immediately take out utensils and smell the food. In front of the garden wagon they immediately spray the flowers. They do things I’ve never seen them do in our own islands.


----------



## geo-mew

letterKnumber9 said:


> I played HHD and was wondering if in HHP:
> 1. Are you required/forced to take a picture of every home you design?
> 2. When you revisit a villager's home to ask to redecorate, do they not have a requested theme anymore? (Like HHD)
> 3. How do the roommates mechanics work? Can you ask a villager with an existing home to move in/be roommates with another villager with an existing home? Or can you only set up roommates with those looking for homes on the beach?


Regarding 2), after a certain number of houses you unlock the ability to suggest a new theme when accepting someone's house request. This basically makes it so that there is no theme (no required items), you can do whatever you want. You just need to give it a name (hence "suggesting a theme"). When you redecorate, you also have the option to suggest a new theme.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021



DJStarstryker said:


> I also did my first roommate job and I have a question. Frett wanted a roommate and I paired him with Butch, who I already had made a house for. Is there any way to see Butch's original house that I did for him anymore?
> 
> I'm not terribly upset about it, because with Butch's theme I basically gave him a dog park sort of situation, and I just tried to incorporate some of that into the new Frett + Butch house. But was just curious so I'm more careful about who I pair up in the future if need be.


If you uploaded the old house to HHN online, it does not get rewritten when you redesign the house. You have to manually update the design by reposting. If you did not post the original to HHN online, then you can't see the old house unfortunately


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Sara? said:


> true that was my main argument prior to update but pp still said pets would be weird. Maybe one day they will add it maybe not, who knows! I would love it  for sure


Oh I'd _love_ actual pets too. But for now, at least we can always pretend the gyroids are something akin to them until then. I've already seen some folks naming them and making little spots for them to sit on and dance in in/around their homes. It's honestly really cute and it makes me wish I could just get one of my own already.
Just gotta wait until tomorrow and then I can go to Mystery islands at last now that I'm 3-stars.


----------



## Bugs

So I think I found a bug, it only seems to be a minor glitch:

I was crafting in the upstairs (long room) and when I craft partition walls, the preview display for them displayed as a flickering bright red texture which looked like a missing texture. The only possible thing I can think of that might cause it is that I'm using one of Sable's patterns for the wall up there, because when I craft them in my main room the preview displays correctly with the checkered texture it usually has.

Anybody else encountered this?


----------



## queertactics

Just noticed something -- sometimes when my neighbors come over they follow me around the house, sometimes they don't. What's with that? Does anyone know why it's one way or the other? 

Here's how both happened for me: Lionel the smug lion came over and got the grand tour, but when Grizzly the grumpy bear came we played a game and then he said it's time to leave, and I asked him to stay longer (so I could show him my cool rooms ) and after that he wouldn't follow me from room to room.


----------



## Insulaire

If you invite Daisy Mae to build a home in HHP


Spoiler



She brings Joan and they both live together. This is not optional. But if you like me are tracking down NPC Amiibos, then be aware that you only need one of their cards (as I assume it works the same if you invite Joan instead). Hopefully I get both of their photos tomorrow from Lottie…


----------



## Sara?

Insulaire said:


> If you invite Daisy Mae to build a home in HHP
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She brings Joan and they both live together. This is not optional. But if you like me are tracking down NPC Amiibos, then be aware that you only need one of their cards (as I assume it works the same if you invite Joan instead). Hopefully I get both of their photos tomorrow from Lottie…



You do get both . However, i have not teated it but i believe if you have Joan amiibo she should be able to live alone i think, with DM its just cause she is a minor.... i have not tested this since sadly i dont have Joans amiibo


----------



## bebebese

queertactics said:


> Just noticed something -- sometimes when my neighbors come over they follow me around the house, sometimes they don't. What's with that? Does anyone know why it's one way or the other?
> 
> Here's how both happened for me: Lionel the smug lion came over and got the grand tour, but when Grizzly the grumpy bear came we played a game and then he said it's time to leave, and I asked him to stay longer (so I could show him my cool rooms ) and after that he wouldn't follow me from room to room.


Were they both random visits, or did a villager ping you and ask to come over? The only time I've had a villager follow me around to each room was when Dobie asked if he could come over.


----------



## Rosch

Apparently, the seasonal islands on Kapp'n Boat Tours have set dates on them (NH = north, SH = south):
*
Glowing moss/Vines Island *- Aug 1 (NH) / Feb 1 (SH)
*Star Fragment Island* - Jun 15 (NH) / Dec 15 (SH)

*Cherry Blossom Island* - Apr 10 (NH) / Oct 10 (SH)
*Bamboo Island *- May 31 (NH) / Nov 30 (SH)
*Summer Shells Island* - Aug 31 (NH) / Feb 28 (SH)
*Maple Island* - Nov 25 (NH) / May 25 (SH)
*Mushroom Island* - Nov 30 (NH) / May 31 (SH)
*Snow Island* - Feb 24 (NH) / Aug 24 (SH)

The rest of the islands use the actual game time. So, if you're hoping to catch fish/bugs that are out of season without time travel, you can use this chance. This is how I caught Squid and got recipes from it. Sadly, Salmon has to wait since both fall islands are in November/May.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m decorating my villager’s homes but I’m still missing furniture/clothing items. How can I unlock them?


----------



## Insulaire

Sara? said:


> You do get both . However, i have not teated it but i believe if you have Joan amiibo she should be able to live alone i think, with DM its just cause she is a minor.... i have not tested this since sadly i dont have Joans amiibo


Katie lives alone (probably because her mom doesn’t have an Amiibo), so it may just be more because the two turnip sellers are so closely linked. My Joan Amiibo card is in the mail making its way towards me, so when it arrives I’ll be sure to test it out on the HHP scanner to see if she can be separated


----------



## HappyTails

Do villagers sit in the Roost? Like when you go in the Roost, are there sometimes random villagers in there?

I haven't unlocked the Roost yet but I don't mind being spoiled.


----------



## Insulaire

HappyTails said:


> Do villagers sit in the Roost? Like when you go in the Roost, are there sometimes random island in there?
> 
> I haven't unlocked the Roost yet but I don't mind being spoiled.





Spoiler



Yes, as with the museum exhibits, they can be found randomly inside. So can NPCs, even those you’ve never invited— Resetti was having a cup in my Roost a few days ago


----------



## HappyTails

Insulaire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as with the museum exhibits, they can be found randomly inside. So can NPCs, even those you’ve never invited— Resetti was having a cup in my Roost a few days ago



Okay thank you for answering. And thanks for putting it in spoilers for the people who don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Sara?

HappyTails said:


> Do villagers sit in the Roost? Like when you go in the Roost, are there sometimes random villagers in there?
> 
> I haven't unlocked the Roost yet but I don't mind being spoiled.



I have had rarely NPC villagers there like 



Spoiler: NPC



Daisy Mae, Resseti, i think it was Mable or Sable once, Celest and that was it for me


 but i have also had some of my villagers getting a coffee at roost but at the bar not at the table, I believe the table is reserved for the amiibo invitations


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Something I've found to be really neat about the DLC:



Spoiler



I love how they brought back many NPC's into the DLC  Like Joan, Nat and D.J K.K.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I can confirm that Isabelle can actually help you if you have an issue with a villagers interior. I actually tested this after restarting my 2nd island and I was able to revert all of the starter homes back to their original look. This is so helpful. This only happens after you build 30 homes and 4 Facilities and when see DJ KK preform at the end.


----------



## Rosch

Someone already probably knew about this but, to change Redd's stock faster, rather than waiting next week, just keep buying the art he sells because he changes it the following day. And yes, he sells genuine art. Fakes are just more common.


----------



## Yanrima~

The Reese and Cyrus customization service in New Horizons is honestly a massive improvement over New Leaf in my opinion.

Back then in New Leaf, it takes Cyrus 30 minutes (in real time) to complete the customization of a single furniture item.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I thought it was cute to share: there’s a new HHP radio commercial if you listen closely to a radio!


----------



## Insulaire

Will the glowing moss grow/spread like weeds if you plant it on your island?


----------



## Rosch

Insulaire said:


> Will the glowing moss grow/spread like weeds if you plant it on your island?


Nope. Unfortunately it does not spread. Your best chance is to visit HHP daily to get a few.


----------



## HappyTails

Saw this on Reddit earlier and someone uploaded it on Youtube. Very catchy. These gyroids really are things of legends







Credit: M9Game on YouTube

Also how the heck did they get so many of them? The update just came out last week!


----------



## vanivon

HappyTails said:


> Also how the heck did they get so many of them? The update just came out last week!


time traveling, presumably! i've racked up a hefty stack of gyroids myself because of TTing. :'3


----------



## Blueskyy

HappyTails said:


> Saw this on Reddit earlier and someone uploaded it on Youtube. Very catchy. These gyroids really are things of legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: M9Game on YouTube
> 
> Also how the heck did they get so many of them? The update just came out last week!


Why does this remind me of minions and why am I still wanting all of this in my home?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone know how people are getting two floor facilities (not talking about houses)? I've visited a few but have not found that option in my game and I've done 30 of the jobs.


----------



## ~Kilza~

DarkDesertFox said:


> Anyone know how people are getting two floor facilities (not talking about houses)? I've visited a few but have not found that option in my game and I've done 30 of the jobs.





Spoiler



For the hospital, you just need to pay the expansion fee after talking to the receptionist.
For the restaurant, you need to put together 3 shared homes.
For the cafe, you need to reach the title of "Superstar Designer".


----------



## TheBeastHimself

Is anyone else planning to make homes for NPCs they adore that aren't in the game? Porter will get that train station, Pelly/Phyllis will open that post office, Gracie will get a fashion mall, etc.! So excited to have these guys always accessible!


----------



## azurill

I have a question about Harv’s island and Harriet. I just finished getting the shops there. I hadn’t played with my alt character for awhile.  Today I had my alt character visit Harv’s island and Harriet did not offer to give her a haircut. Is it because she didn’t donate to the shops and can now not get any of the hairstyles Harriet offers? Is it because I finished Harv’s island before I played as my alt. Any way for my alt to get those hairstyles or am I just out of luck?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Has anyone figured out how to use reactions on villagers in HHP? Is it something you unlock?


----------



## SweetUnrest

azurill said:


> I have a question about Harv’s island and Harriet. I just finished getting the shops there. I hadn’t played with my alt character for awhile.  Today I had my alt character visit Harv’s island and Harriet did not offer to give her a haircut. Is it because she didn’t donate to the shops and can now not get any of the hairstyles Harriet offers? Is it because I finished Harv’s island before I played as my alt. Any way for my alt to get those hairstyles or am I just out of luck?


I was in the same situation. She started offering them the next day after speaking with her for the first time.


----------



## Burumun

Just unlocked DIY furniture in HHP, and now I'm super glad that my crafting everything once has more of a use than just the check mark and holographic background (although I was perfectly happy with that up until now, lol).


----------



## th8827

I got good Money luck today from Katrina.

The money rock and golden dig spot seems to have leveled up and each drop was one tier higher.

I also found a Gold Nugget today, but that might just be coincidence.


----------



## TheBeastHimself

th8827 said:


> I got good Money luck today from Katrina.
> 
> The money rock and golden dig spot seems to have leveled up and each drop was one tier higher.
> 
> I also found a Gold Nugget today, but that might just be coincidence.



The chance of finding a gold nugget increases from 1% to 11%!


----------



## JKDOS

daringred_ said:


> my guess would be for the "decorating villager houses w/ gates open" save corruption glitch.



Yes that's what they patched. I was playing with the bug moments before they patched it. There was no corruption, so the bug wasn't as bad as people claim. It was just something a little buggy, and something Nintendo didn't want us doing because...Nintendo....


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I have only had time to make two houses so far and am really disappointed by my furniture options. I should unlock more if I keep moving forward right?


----------



## azurill

SweetUnrest said:


> I was in the same situation. She started offering them the next day after speaking with her for the first time.


Thank you so much


----------



## Skunk

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I have only had time to make two houses so far and am really disappointed by my furniture options. I should unlock more if I keep moving forward right?



Yes you unlock soooo much more as you play : D dont worry! just keep taking in clients and your catalog will expand super fast <3 then you will take even longer decorating as you scroll through it all LMAO.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

How do I change the staff at the facilities?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021



JasonAldeanMG said:


> I have only had time to make two houses so far and am really disappointed by my furniture options. I should unlock more if I keep moving forward right?



Are you just starting? Yes, it's incredibly limited at first! The more houses you do, the more items you unlock.


----------



## Flicky

HHP question. Does anyone know if any villagers ask for a creepy/haunted mansion home or something to that effect?


----------



## KayDee

Flicky said:


> HHP question. Does anyone know if any villagers ask for a creepy/haunted mansion home or something to that effect?


Yes, Clay does. 


Spoiler



His request is a House of Chills


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Skunk said:


> Yes you unlock soooo much more as you play : D dont worry! just keep taking in clients and your catalog will expand super fast <3 then you will take even longer decorating as you scroll through it all LMAO.


Thank you! It's really fun so far I just want more options.


----------



## porkpie28

I got the dlc I find it so fun my last job for today was building a school which was hard as the room was so small


----------



## th8827

porkpie28 said:


> I got the dlc I find it so fun my last job for today was building a school which was hard as the room was so small


I think that you may have missed the tutorial. If you press the left arrow, you can now change the size of the room.


----------



## HappyTails

Two things I wish they added

Creature information on plagues in the museum so you don't have to learn to Blathers
Add to cart feature in the Able's Sisters.


----------



## Silkfawn

Anyone knows when you can order items straight from Wardell in HHP?


----------



## Rosch

Silkfawn said:


> Anyone knows when you can order items straight from Wardell in HHP?


Purchase at least 150k worth of Poki.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm definitely thankful one of the perks to the good belongings fortune is that your tools don't lose any durability. Definitely made it easier to do tasks today without having to worry about any of my tools breaking, lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well this DLC continues to surprise me because I've just unlocked another new feature for HHP;



Spoiler: New Feature from Happy Home Paradise 



So I went inside Lottie's office today and she gave me a new app on my Nookphone which is called "Room Sketch" basically what this is that if you want to plan out the next design for villagers you can use this app to plane ahead of what you want the villager's vacation home to look like. So for example I saw Celphabot at the Resort and I already planned his interior and so I went inside the home. I used the Room Sketch app and it asked me If I wanted to use it. I said "yes" and the interior was completed. This is such a huge game changer now that I can plan ahead without having to spend so much time..


----------



## Insulaire

Looks like there’s a new regular NPC for HHP


Spoiler



Joan was in the hospital, said she was there for her “regular Monday checkup” and gave me 100 turnips!! I’m guessing this will be weekly (and was already spoiled by Nintendo’s patch announcement notes, but not that it would be a regular occurrence), but not sure if it’s the same day for everyone. Worth checking your hospital waiting room though!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Quick question about HHP, it's spoiler-y so putting it below one.

What are the facility expansions available? I keep reading about them and I'd like a complete list without any other spoilers on how to unlock them or anything of the sort.​


----------



## Insulaire

Sheep Villager said:


> Quick question about HHP, it's spoiler-y so putting it below one.
> 
> What are the facility expansions available? I keep reading about them and I'd like a complete list without any other spoilers on how to unlock them or anything of the sort.​





Spoiler



Hospital - patient ward on second floor 
Cafe - second floor gallery 
Restaurant - second floor


----------



## Airysuit

I never seem to meet visitors at the roost  sad


----------



## VanitasFan26

Airysuit said:


> I never seem to meet visitors at the roost  sad


Same here I haven't seen a visitor in a while, the last one I saw was Resetti, but other than that I haven't seen anyone else.


----------



## Airysuit

RoxasFan20 said:


> Same here I haven't seen a visitor in a while, the last one I saw was Resetti, but other than that I haven't seen anyone else.


I only had Deirdre once, but thats it... maybe i should get coffe more often


----------



## HappyTails

Spoiler: Moving Buildings



Just saw that moving buildings was brought from 50k bells down to 10k bells.



I approve!


----------



## Dantia

Does anyone know how to remove a 2nd floor from a vacation home? I don't actually believe you are able to. Seems like a big oversight. Unless of course I'm missing something.


----------



## Silkfawn

Question about HHP: Once I unlock the ability to customize my villager's houses on my island, will I be able to use all of the items I catalogued on the main game, or only the catalogued/unlocked items in HHP?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> Question about HHP: Once I unlock the ability to customize my villager's houses on my island, will I be able to use all of the items I catalogued on the main game, or only the catalogued/unlocked items in HHP?


You're given access to the same items you can use in HHP when redecorating villager houses, so the answer would be both at the point it's unlocked.


----------



## th8827

New App


Spoiler



Lotte just gave me a new App, called Room Sketch. It seems to let you practice room layouts, and even lets you save them, for use in client homes.

Not sure what unlocked it, but I did just get the final DIY from Nico and he told me to talk to Lotte..


----------



## dragonair

Do you get anything from giving Niko spare DIY materials? They asked me for some today and I'm already struggling myself with spare materials.


----------



## th8827

dragonair said:


> Do you get anything from giving Niko spare DIY materials? They asked me for some today and I'm already struggling myself with spare materials.


Yes. The next day, you get a new set of DIYs, and another set of requests in the material box. Keep doing them for new DIYs.


----------



## dragonair

th8827 said:


> Yes. The next day, you get a new set of DIYs, and another set of requests in the material box. Keep doing them for new DIYs.


Nice, thanks for letting me know! ^ v ^


----------



## th8827

These DIYs are exclusive to this questline, so it is worth doing.


----------



## ~Kilza~

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well this DLC continues to surprise me because I've just unlocked another new feature for HHP;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Feature from Happy Home Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> So I went inside Lottie's office today and she gave me a new app on my Nookphone which is called "Room Sketch" basically what this is that if you want to plan out the next design for villagers you can use this app to plane ahead of what you want the villager's vacation home to look like. So for example I saw Celphabot at the Resort and I already planned his interior and so I went inside the home. I used the Room Sketch app and it asked me If I wanted to use it. I said "yes" and the interior was completed. This is such a huge game changer now that I can plan ahead without having to spend so much time..





th8827 said:


> New App
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lotte just gave me a new App, called Room Sketch. It seems to let you practice room layouts, and even lets you save them, for use in client homes.
> 
> Not sure what unlocked it, but I did just get the final DIY from Nico and he told me to talk to Lotte..





Spoiler



Yeah, I unlocked that app today as well. Pretty positive it's unlocked after getting all of Niko's DIYs as I got the last group of DIYs from him today.





dragonair said:


> Do you get anything from giving Niko spare DIY materials? They asked me for some today and I'm already struggling myself with spare materials.


Yes, he'll give you new counter/pillar DIYs and also Lottie gives you a new app once you've completed all 7 of his material requests.


----------



## Neurotiker

I don't think that you get the Room Sketch app after completing all of Niko's material errands. I've only given him the first set of mats he asked for and Lottie still gave it to me randomly when I walked into the office. For me it happened I think one or two houses and a remodel after "finishing" the game and unlocking customization for our own villager's houses. I also haven't done any of the donation quest things. I guess maybe you unlock it after having clocked in a certain amount of times/days (since I'm a tter and constantly went back and forth in time to reroll my furniture selection)? Either that or it's related to Poki spent on furniture or the remodel because those I think are the only vital things I've done before getting it


----------



## Moonlight.

i had no idea they updated dreaming so you can search by island name now? that's literally the main extra thing i wanted, i'm so happy omg


----------



## ~Kilza~

Neurotiker said:


> I don't think that you get the Room Sketch app after completing all of Niko's material errands. I've only given him the first set of mats he asked for and Lottie still gave it to me randomly when I walked into the office. For me it happened I think one or two houses and a remodel after "finishing" the game and unlocking customization for our own villager's houses. I also haven't done any of the donation quest things. I guess maybe you unlock it after having clocked in a certain amount of times/days (since I'm a tter and constantly went back and forth in time to reroll my furniture selection)? Either that or it's related to Poki spent on furniture or the remodel because those I think are the only vital things I've done before getting it


It would have to be days related, then, if that's true. This was my 12th day accessing the archipelago, maybe that's the unlock trigger.


----------



## Insulaire

The requirements for the feature spoilered above are unlocked after the eleventh day according to the datamine


----------



## Rosch

*To unlock the Room Sketch*, you need to have visited the archipelago on 11 different days (time travel don't affect HHP) AND you need to have unlocked all soundscapes from Wardell.


----------



## azurill

I was going to use the amiibo scanner at HHP  but it says it is jammed. How do I fix that?


----------



## Insulaire

azurill said:


> I was going to use the amiibo scanner at HHP  but it says it is jammed. How do I fix that?


That means you have a mandatory task to do in the game. When you change into your work clothes, you’ll find out what it is


----------



## VanitasFan26

I figured out that you can choose your own theme for the villagers and you don't have to by what they originally want. For example Aurora came to the Resort and she wanted a "Flower garden" home which I didn't agree with that. So what I did was instead of selecting "Leave it to me" I selected "I've got Ideas" which basically what this does is that you can create your own theme for the villager that you think works for them. For me I made a Frozen home for Aurora with Frozen items because I figured it would fit well considering she is a Penguin and they like to live in cold areas. Just thought I would share this in case some people don't like the themes that villagers ask for.


----------



## azurill

Insulaire said:


> That means you have a mandatory task to do in the game. When you change into your work clothes, you’ll find out what it is


Ok thank you very much


----------



## Sara?

Does anyone else find it annoying that Brewster



Spoiler: gift item



Gives you coffee bean bags which can be automized to be decaf etc


 but we can only for ever drink one typeof coffee? Am i the only one annoyed by this item and by what it represent but actually does not represent in the game


----------



## pichu96

Trying to remodel a two-story house. Is there a way I can make it a one-story house or just reset the house entirely??


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Something small I noticed: When you upgrade the museum from a tent, you don't have to upgrade again to get the art exhibit. =)


----------



## Rosch

Redd at Harv's island will only sell 2 genuine artworks a week. But to increase the chances of him selling those two genuine artwork, you have to keep buying the fakes from him.

After you've gotten the two genuine artworks, wait until the next week to repeat the process.


----------



## th8827

I have noticed that you can't turn on stoves because they now work as food crafting benches. This was annoying from a decorating standpoint.

However, I have recently stumbled onto a solution for this issue. If you interact from the side, the stove still turns on/off!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Server maintenance was for another patch update, v2.0.2. Will be interesting to see what the patch notes say for this one.

e: v2.0.2 Patch notes:


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> The following issues have been fixed.
> 
> During one of Kapp’n’s boat tours, Brewster could overlap with the player and prevent the player from moving.
> Kapp’n’s song could stop playing and prevent the game from proceeding.
> Selecting the “How does this work?” option when starting a group-stretching session during a multiplayer session could prevent the game from proceeding.
> The poster for Orville would be available via Nook Shopping after inviting Wilbur to Photopia.
> The poster for Wilbur would be available via Nook Shopping after inviting Orville to Photopia.
> Placing certain furniture items on the pier could prevent the player from being able to speak with Kapp’n.
> The warp function of the pipe item would stop working after the player discussed buying furniture from a resident inside the resident’s home.
> The music for group stretching sometimes wouldn’t play if an audio device close to the plaza was playing music.
> The Nook Miles+ activity “Visit the Roost for a Coffee Break” could appear multiple times in the same day.
> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> The software would close when the player tried to lead Leif to the school and the placement of the furniture items in the school met certain requirements.
> Using amiibo multiple times to change the members used in a facility could cause the software to close.
> The software could close when the player repeatedly used amiibo at a finished vacation home to add or remove guests.
> The Y Button could stop removing guests when the player repeatedly used amiibo to add a guest and then remove the guest using the Y Button.
> While working, a design portfolio photo could continue to display in the upper-left of the screen after speaking to a client on the north beach.
> Bells would be spent in addition to Poki when the player ordered a present for another resident through Wardell.
> The message card regarding refunding miles for the Pro Decorating License could be sent multiple times.
> The roommates would not appear in a follow-up scene if their shared vacation home situation was ended while in the yard of their vacation home.


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> Server maintenance was for another patch update, v2.0.2. Will be interesting to see what the patch notes say for this one.
> 
> e: v2.0.2 Patch notes:


Thank goodness for Nintendo for fixing a lot of bugs and glitches, but again there could be more out there.


----------



## Starboard

All these fixes make coding sound really complicated lol. I wouldn't have thought that talking about buying furniture could affect the warp pipe...


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler



huh, _now_ I'm finally having DJ K.K. reappear on my archipelago, since Niko announced it when I arrived and the scaffolding for his concert is up. Still strange how it didn't happen last week, though I'm guessing there's a reason why.



Also, a small thing but you can only carry 999,999 Poki on you. Whenever you earn more, it automatically goes into the ABD.


----------



## th8827

I have not actually redesigned a villager's house yet. I have a few questions before I try and waste Bells.

Do I need to have the furniture that I want to use in my inventory/storage? Are there any limitations on what I can/can't use? Any noteworthy advice before I start?


----------



## KimvW

th8827 said:


> I have not actually redesigned a villager's house yet. I have a few questions before I try and waste Bells.
> 
> Do I need to have the furniture that I want to use in my inventory/storage? Are there any limitations on what I can/can't use? Any noteworthy advice before I start?



I just unlocked the ability to redecorate villager’s houses and would like to know this as well.


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> I have not actually redesigned a villager's house yet. I have a few questions before I try and waste Bells.
> 
> Do I need to have the furniture that I want to use in my inventory/storage? Are there any limitations on what I can/can't use? Any noteworthy advice before I start?


No, you don't use any furniture that's in your inventory/storage. You're able to use whatever is available to you when you normally design a house in HHP. The cost is fixed (9,000 bells upfront per redesign), so it doesn't change based on how much furniture you use or what furniture you use or anything like that. Don't really have any advice except to just have fun with it, lol, since you're able to do basically everything that you can in HHP (minus change the room size).


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I am confused, because there is now a DJ KK Festival going on right now as soon as I went to the Resort. My question is why didn't it appear like last week? I already completed the main portion of the DLC and I did see him at the end and the credits, but for some weird reason he didn't show up last week Sunday? Am I missing something?

I am so confused right now.


----------



## ~Kilza~

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I am confused, because there is now a DJ KK Festival going on right now as soon as I went to the Resort. My question is why didn't it appear like last week? I already completed the main portion of the DLC and I did see him at the end and the credits, but for some weird reason he didn't show up last week Sunday? Am I missing something?
> 
> I am so confused right now.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

My best guess would be it's time locked to 2 weeks or whenever you unlock the Room Sketch app or something like that before he reappears weekly.


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> My best guess would be it's time locked to 2 weeks or whenever you unlock the Room Sketch app or something like that before he reappears weekly.


That is so weird....I am not sure if there anymore unlocks but right now I am starting to get bored with this DLC. I admit I was having a lot of fun in the first two weeks but right now nothing much is happening. The only time I go to the Resort is to get the new items from the office and get DIYS, but other than that, I am not really much into designing homes and my resort is pretty full right now. I could go on and make more but where is the fun in that when you're just doing the same thing over and over and you don't seem to get any unlocks. Not trying to sound negative, but its how I'm feeling at the moment


----------



## th8827

My guess is that it can only happen once per week, and the story-ending concert prevented the usual Sunday concert from happening because it was too near each other.


----------



## Insulaire

Isabelle shared some interesting info in the 101 Tips this morning: the distressed and aged variations of items are Cyrus-exclusive and aren’t variations natively found on any island


----------



## th8827

Does anyone know if they changed anything for Turkey Day?


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> Does anyone know if they changed anything for Turkey Day?





Spoiler



Well, you get the actual recipes for the food you have to cook now. That's the main change and main reason to do it again. Guessing nothing else has changed, though.


----------



## th8827

I had Raymond assigned to work in my HHP (maid) cafe. Yesterday, Raymond was moving into my town and unpacking boxes in his house. When I went to the cafe, I had a random villager covering for him, because he was unable to come in to work.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Another week, another update with bug fixes, v2.0.3 is now live. At least it's nice that Nintendo has been getting these bugs fixed relatively quickly.

e: Patch notes:


> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> Fixed an issue where items could be duplicated through a specific method.
> Fixed an issue where the same character could appear twice on the island where Paradise Planning is located.


----------



## Starboard

I wonder when they'll fix the issue of the simple wall shelf (and probably more items) not appearing in my HHP catalogue!


----------



## Antonio

So, are 33 sounds the last things?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Antonio said:


> So, are 33 sounds the last things?


Yes, they're the last things you unlock by # of houses alone. The Room Sketch app would be the last thing you unlock by # of days (+ # of houses).


----------



## Insulaire

Beyond that the last major thing you unlock is


Spoiler



the ability to add a second floor to the cafe after achieving the Superstar level of designer


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'll mention that I did unlock the 2nd last title (Legendary Designer), which isn't bad considering it's been 3 weeks since HHP came out, lol, and aside from the standard Poki increase, new work clothes and increased approach rate, there's nothing else that was unlocked.


----------



## th8827

I know that it was posted somewhere here before, but I am having trouble finding it. What are the dates for the seasonal Kapp'n Islands, as far as fish/bugs are concerned?

Also, anything worth catching on the Summer Island, as far as unlocking recipes is concerned?


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> I know that it was posted somewhere here before, but I am having trouble finding it. What are the dates for the seasonal Kapp'n Islands, as far as fish/bugs are concerned?
> 
> Also, anything worth catching on the Summer Island, as far as unlocking recipes is concerned?


Looking at the datamined info, the dates for the special Kapp'n islands are:


Spoiler




 Snowing - February 24th (Northern) / August 24th (Southern)
 Cherry Blossom - April 10th (Northern) / October 10th (Southern)
 Spring Bamboo - May 31st (Northern) / November 30th (Southern)
 Star Fragments - June 15th (Northern) / December 15th (Southern)
 Summer Shells - August 31st (Northern) / February 28th (Southern)
 Maple Leaves - November 25th (Northern) / May 25th (Southern)
 Mushrooms - November 30th (Northern) / May 31st (Southern)




As for what's available on the summer shell island for DIYs, obviously the bottle will contain a summer shell DIY, then the only fish available that you can't catch on your island right now that'll give DIYs is the squid (you get 2 recipes from it).


----------



## Silkfawn

~Kilza~ said:


> I'll mention that I did unlock the 2nd last title (Legendary Designer), which isn't bad considering it's been 3 weeks since HHP came out, lol, and aside from the standard Poki increase, new work clothes and increased approach rate, there's nothing else that was unlocked.


Do you know whats the last title is called?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> Do you know whats the last title is called?


It's called "GOAT Designer".

e: Minor annoyance I have with the Black Nook Friday event is the fact that Timmy/Tommy will mention they're running the sale _every single time you go into Nook's Cranny_. Like I got it the first time, you don't need to tell me again and again, lmao


----------



## th8827

I want to check one more thing. The fish and bugs that spawn are locked at the time that you arrive, right? I have heard several people mention this in streams, but I am not sure how accurate their info is.

I need Tiger Prawns, but I got here slightly too early...


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> I want to check one more thing. The fish and bugs that spawn are locked at the time that you arrive, right? I have heard several people mention this in streams, but I am not sure how accurate their info is.
> 
> I need Tiger Prawns, but I got here slightly too early...


Yes, it's similar to the NMT islands where your bug/fish spawns are time locked to the time you first arrived on the island.


----------



## th8827

~Kilza~ said:


> I'll mention that I did unlock the 2nd last title (Legendary Designer), which isn't bad considering it's been 3 weeks since HHP came out, lol, and aside from the standard Poki increase, new work clothes and increased approach rate, there's nothing else that was unlocked.


What are your stats?

I have been playing daily since the expansion launched, have a full showroom, and have 90 total builds, but I have not gotten the upgrade yet...


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> What are your stats?
> 
> I have been playing daily since the expansion launched, have a full showroom, and have 90 total builds, but I have not gotten the upgrade yet...


I've been using this calculator to keep track of my stats that count towards the rank level. The current values I have for it are:


Spoiler










I've taken the 2nd bullet point to represent the # of homes I've made (so roommates would still count as 1 home). May be wrong, but it is easier to work with a "pessimistic" view of my rank level. The specific values for how these affect your rank can be found in this section of the datamined info.


I've focused heavily on adding to my roommate count the past few days, since that's a rather easy-ish one to do to add towards my rank level, though even then I've still focused on making sure my roommates share the same or a similar theme. That way the home makes more sense for the both of them, lol. The wallpaper/flooring one is more tedious to do due to having to spend 20 minutes "actively" doing it (which can be just rotating the camera for 20 minutes if you really wanted, lol), but I know I'll need to start working that one up in order to get the final title sooner.


----------



## Rosch

Has this been mentioned before? I just learned about this.

*If you have the HHP DLC and unlocked the ability to renovate villager homes, you can talk to Isabelle and complain about "the way your villager home looks" and reset it to their original home interior layout. *This also works with starter villager homes so you can get their official house interiors immediately, without the hassle of having to re-invite/re-adopt them.


----------



## wednesdaylaw

In HHP, what are you guys doing for vacation home themes for special NPCs like Isabelle, Tom Nook, etc? I feel so lost when there isn't anything given for the prompt. The only ones I felt confident about were CJ/Flick because their hobbies are obvious.


----------



## annex

wednesdaylaw said:


> In HHP, what are you guys doing for vacation home themes for special NPCs like Isabelle, Tom Nook, etc? I feel so lost when there isn't anything given for the prompt. The only ones I felt confident about were CJ/Flick because their hobbies are obvious.


I just made a fancy bathroom for kapp'n. when it was finished, his entire family came to see it. It was really cute. Reseti  just got an underground living room. The Able sisters got cute bedrooms that matched each character.


----------



## Silkfawn

Does anyone know if there are more polishing effects that will be unlocked at some point in HHP?

I'm asking because I saw someone with a custom polishing effect and I'm wondering how they did it?

nevermind, I figured it out


----------



## ~Kilza~

Spoiler



So I got no announcement about DJ KK coming tomorrow even though it's Saturday. So I'm now starting to think that DJ KK actually comes _biweekly_ instead of weekly as most people have thought, which would explain why he showed up last week but not the week before. I guess we'll see how things play out in the coming days and whether or not that gets confirmed/denied.


----------



## Silkfawn

If you have Eloise on your main island, do you also get her as your default first client in HHP or do they change it?


----------



## NicksFixed

Silkfawn said:


> If you have Eloise on your main island, do you also get her as your default first client in HHP or do they change it?


It changes. There's a set list of eleven or twelve possible first clients. The game cycles through them in a certain order until you get a villager that's not on your island. I forget who's on the list, second is Olivia, I think? Maybe Monique, someone of that ilk anyway ...


----------



## th8827

Has anyone gotten a real painting/statue from any of Redd's mid-week restocks that he does when you buy something from him? So far, I have gotten exclusively fakes on any day besides Monday... I have not even seen any of the "always real" ones in the restocks.


----------



## Sara?

I know we can slide through furniture now, like if they are too close to each other, BUT, can villagers also slide ? i have not seen a single one and im worried I am building homes that are like useless for them. could someone please confirm if this is a possibility for our villagers ?Thanks!!!

On that note, has anyone tried to put pipes when decorating homes, like one inside and one in the garden and seen a villager use it ? like suddenly pop out of it while you are in the garden ?


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> On that note, has anyone tried to put pipes when decorating homes, like one inside and one in the garden and seen a villager use it ? like suddenly pop out of it while you are in the garden ?


Ketchup has a pipe in her house , but I never thought to try and see if it works. Will have to see if it works when I get home later.


----------



## mollyduck

th8827 said:


> Has anyone gotten a real painting/statue from any of Redd's mid-week restocks that he does when you buy something from him? So far, I have gotten exclusively fakes on any day besides Monday... I have not even seen any of the "always real" ones in the restocks.



Good question. I’ve been buying every day and I’m not sure he’s ever had real artwork for sale, even one I’ve already donated. I’m still a ways from completing the museum (about 1/4-1/3 left) so it’s pretty annoying.


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> Has anyone gotten a real painting/statue from any of Redd's mid-week restocks that he does when you buy something from him? So far, I have gotten exclusively fakes on any day besides Monday... I have not even seen any of the "always real" ones in the restocks.


I haven't, but then again, if there's two fakes to start the week then I'll only buy one and stop trying if it's another fake the next day, lol. The rates at which he restocks real art mid-week start at 20%, and it increases 5% every time you buy fake art from him that week, so it is just a matter of luck.


----------



## HappyTails

I cannot stress how happy I am about the building moving cost was lowered 40k. My island is undergoing some renovations and I tell you guys, it a lot easier to be able to move buildings when it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Dantia said:


> Does anyone know how to remove a 2nd floor from a vacation home? I don't actually believe you are able to. Seems like a big oversight. Unless of course I'm missing something.



I’d like to know too, please!


----------



## Rosch

th8827 said:


> Has anyone gotten a real painting/statue from any of Redd's mid-week restocks that he does when you buy something from him? So far, I have gotten exclusively fakes on any day besides Monday... I have not even seen any of the "always real" ones in the restocks.



Quoting this from the datamine:



Spoiler: Redd's Art in Harv's Commune



*Mid-Week Replenished Inventory*

Items that are sold out are replaced the next day. The rate for real art begins at 20%, and increases by 5% every time you buy a fake piece of art from Redd (cLand:FoxCommuneRealRate).

This pulls from the entire real art/fake art pool.

There is a maximum of two pieces of real art a week generated, before you are guaranteed fake art (cLand:FoxCommuneRealNum).


*Start of Week*

Before inventory is reset, any sold-out slots are replenished (but these items cannot be bought because the inventory is immediately reset right after).

At the start of the week, the entire inventory is reset as follows:

if the shop never stocked a real piece of art (regardless of whether you bought it or not) last week, there is a 100% chance of one slot having a real piece of art, and a 30% chance of the second slot having a real piece of art.
note that if there were sold-out slots right before the start of the week, and a real art was generated in that slot, this does _not_ apply, even though you had no chance to buy it.

otherwise, both slots roll for a 30% chance of a real piece of art.
The rate for real art for mid-week replenished inventory is reset back to 20%.

The real art generated at the start of the week pulls only from the pool of real art that has a fake art analogue – art with only real versions _cannot_ be generated at the start of the week.


----------



## vanivon

th8827 said:


> Has anyone gotten a real painting/statue from any of Redd's mid-week restocks that he does when you buy something from him? So far, I have gotten exclusively fakes on any day besides Monday... I have not even seen any of the "always real" ones in the restocks.


i have -- he stocked a real motherly statue in  his shop for me today.

also to answer the question about vacation homes: i've tried and i don't believe there _is _any way to remove a second floor, just add one when you've only got a single floor house.


----------



## angelcat621

I'm strongly considering this DLC and have a (maybe dumb) question: once you go to the HHP island, are the villagers/ random clients that spawn restricted to a very small list or can any not on your own island generate on HHP? I don't have access to any amibo cards. I want to be able to at least unlock decorating my villagers' houses and worry I may not have enough clients.


----------



## ~Kilza~

angelcat621 said:


> I'm strongly considering this DLC and have a (maybe dumb) question: once you go to the HHP island, are the villagers/ random clients that spawn restricted to a very small list or can any not on your own island generate on HHP? I don't have access to any amibo cards. I want to be able to at least unlock decorating my villagers' houses and worry I may not have enough clients.


Any villagers not on your island can appear on the main HHP island as a potential client. The only characters that require their amiibo to create them a house in HHP are the Sanrio villagers and any NPCs.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I have another question and this one may sound crazy. What will happened if you made every single villager (including sanrio villagers) their vacation home? Will it stop new visitors from appearing?


----------



## angelcat621

~Kilza~ said:


> Any villagers not on your island can appear on the main HHP island as a potential client. The only characters that require their amiibo to create them a house in HHP are the Sanrio villagers and any NPCs.



That helps me so much thank you! Hopefully my cousin has some free time this week so I can redeem my eShop cards and download it. My excitement is through the roof right now. I'm probably restarting soon and will no longer have Bob or Audie next time on my main island, so HHP it is for them. It suits those two so perfectly!


----------



## ~Kilza~

RoxasFan20 said:


> I have another question and this one may sound crazy. What will happened if you made every single villager (including sanrio villagers) their vacation home? Will it stop new visitors from appearing?


While I don't have a definitive answer to everything that would happen in that scenario (though I definitely wish to find out, lol), when you think about it logically, since there is a finite number of villagers, once you've made them all houses then naturally nobody new could visit since there aren't any villagers left who would be considered "new". I would guess that the villagers who have houses would take their spots in the cafe/restaurant/front beach, but that's just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> While I don't have a definitive answer to everything that would happen in that scenario (though I definitely wish to find out, lol), when you think about it logically, since there is a finite number of villagers, once you've made them all houses then naturally nobody new could visit since there aren't any villagers left who would be considered "new". I would guess that the villagers who have houses would take their spots in the cafe/restaurant/front beach, but that's just pure speculation on my part.


Then I guess that means that the DLC is completed once you have gotten every single villager at the Resort. I haven't seen anyone done it, but it will interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Sara?

RoxasFan20 said:


> Then I guess that means that the DLC is completed once you have gotten every single villager at the Resort. I haven't seen anyone done it, but it will interesting to see what happens.



there hasnt been time yet to finish the DLC in that sense  its like around 400-450 villagers counting special villagers which we should not count now that i think about it  since they do not appear in the beach so not sure if they count. But still! Its a nice goal


----------



## VanitasFan26

Sara? said:


> there hasnt been time yet to finish the DLC in that sense  its like around 400-450 villagers counting special villagers which we should not count now that i think about it  since they do not appear in the beach so not sure if they count. But still! Its a nice goal ☺


Well I am going to be crazy and say this. I've gotten over 400 villager photos so far and I am working on getting the newer ones next. Then of course I am going to try to get every single villager at the Resort. So far I have made over 70 homes and I am planning to keep it up. Yes call me insane but I am going to make it my goal to do that.


----------



## mayor_christin

With the 2.0 update I was happy that having Saharah visit would be special again, because of the new wallpapers, floors, and rugs. But so far every time she has visited my island, she has not carried one single new item. Each week on Harv’s island she has several new items. Has this happened to anyone else? I want to know if I can go back to ignoring her on my island so I can save the time and energy on button mashing to buy one of everything, and unlocking both exchange ticket options when she visits.


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> I know we can slide through furniture now, like if they are too close to each other, BUT, can villagers also slide ? i have not seen a single one and im worried I am building homes that are like useless for them. could someone please confirm if this is a possibility for our villagers ?Thanks!!!
> 
> On that note, has anyone tried to put pipes when decorating homes, like one inside and one in the garden and seen a villager use it ? like suddenly pop out of it while you are in the garden ?


Sorry I didn’t get back to you sooner , I tried going into the pipe in Ketchup’d house and it just has you pop back up in her house. Kinda like if you only have one pipe on your island you just go in and out of it.


----------



## Sara?

azurill said:


> Sorry I didn’t get back to you sooner , I tried going into the pipe in Ketchup’d house and it just has you pop back up in her house. Kinda like if you only have one pipe on your island you just go in and out of it.


 Interesting, thaaaanls for getting back to me


----------



## Airysuit

Spoiler: Hospital SPOILER 



Omg I went to the hospital today becausei just learned that you could buy stuff at the cafe and i wantedto check out what other facilities had special features. 

And Joan was there!!! I didn't amiibo her or anything, she was there for her checkup, talked about turnips and her granddaughter. AND she gave me 100 turnip!!! Bless this update


----------



## azurill

Sara? said:


> Interesting, thaaaanls for getting back to me


Your welcome. I think it would have been funny if they could have used the pipes to leave there house.


----------



## samticore

I'm sure this has been said already _but I'm not searching through 76 pages, lmao_

I personally would like to showcase an exterior and interior shot of my HHP designs-- I end up really liking both :v !! I know one shot will entice people to come visit but visiting takes... So Long that I just imagine most people don't? I guess I'm overestimating the number of people who browse the HHP showcase too, maybe, so

My complaint is actually just I don't like to choose. Thank you. lmao


----------



## Sara?

azurill said:


> Your welcome. I think it would have been funny if they could have used the pipes to leave there house.



yeah i wished they could interact more with their objects and i hope they can slide through furniture like we can do or i fear 90% of my poor little clients wont use most of their furniture


----------



## Ace Marvel

I just completed 80 houses and so far every 10 you can have a celebration and Wardell will sent you a gift.


----------



## ~Kilza~

mayor_christin said:


> With the 2.0 update I was happy that having Saharah visit would be special again, because of the new wallpapers, floors, and rugs. But so far every time she has visited my island, she has not carried one single new item. Each week on Harv’s island she has several new items. Has this happened to anyone else? I want to know if I can go back to ignoring her on my island so I can save the time and energy on button mashing to buy one of everything, and unlocking both exchange ticket options when she visits.


Yeah, I haven't gotten anything new from her either when she's visited my island, even when using the tickets, so the new wallpapers/flooring/rugs might be RV exclusive.



Ace Marvel said:


> I just completed 80 houses and so far every 10 you can have a celebration and Wardell will sent you a gift.





Spoiler



Yes. An interesting thing to note is that once you reach 100 it changes to every 20 houses. idk if it'll change again after 200 or not.


----------



## Kattea

Is there a list of cooking recipes by personality type?

Also, were we supposed to get more design slots with the update? I bought the thing from the nook miles station, but still have the same amount of design slots.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Kattea said:


> Is there a list of cooking recipes by personality type?
> 
> Also, were we supposed to get more design slots with the update? I bought the thing from the nook miles station, but still have the same amount of design slots.


First question: There isn't, as all personalities can make any of the cooking DIYs.
Second question: No. The "Custom Designs Patterns+" item only unlocks Sable's patterns for use as custom designs, nothing else.


----------



## Kattea

~Kilza~ said:


> First question: There isn't, as all personalities can make any of the cooking DIYs.
> Second question: No. The "Custom Designs Patterns+" item only unlocks Sable's patterns for use as custom designs, nothing else.



Thanks! You always know what's going on haha.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> The maximum number of designs that can be uploaded to the Custom Designs Portal has been increased to 200.



This from the first post confused me lol, but I think I understand now.


----------



## Sara?

Spoiler: Season furnitures HHP 



I highly recommend doing a “gift  day” theme home, which is basically a christmas home  in HHP even if you get big spoiler of the new items to decorate with for xmas,  because then you can buy them from Wardell and be able to decorate in time for xmas with the new items


----------



## Sheep Villager

Sara? said:


> Spoiler: Season furnitures HHP
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend doing a “gift  day” theme home, which is basically a christmas home  in HHP even if you get big spoiler of the new items to decorate with for xmas, because then you can buy them from Wardell and be able to decorate in time for xmas with the new items



Which animals have this theme?


----------



## HappyTails

I finally unlocked Reese and Cyrus, now I can order a bunch of drink machines and color them to my liking.


----------



## Sara?

Sheep Villager said:


> Which animals have this theme?



Im not sure if its the same villager for everyone but for me it was  Curlos ,the brown sheep,  he asked me to do a "gift day" type of home. At first i was not very sure what he wanted but i was highly positive surprised, ill leave it to you to see and judge


----------



## Insulaire

Sheep Villager said:


> Which animals have this theme?





Spoiler



Daisy has a theme of a home Santa would feel at home in (not Jingle!)


----------



## th8827

Villagers get special Holiday requests?

Part of me is happy for the special builds, and part of me is sad that I am missing out on doing their regular requests...

On a possibly related note, the game updated before I started today. Any patch notes?

Also, anything new and noteworthy that needs to be caught for recipes?


----------



## annex

Question.

I unlocked Wardells catalog fairly quickly with my main character. However, I can't seem to unlock it with my alt characters. I keep buying tons of stuff and decorating a bunch of homes, but I'm having zero luck. Some of them have over 300 poki. I would love to spend them on expensive catalog items.


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> On a possibly related note, the game updated before I started today. Any patch notes?


The game hasn't updated, it's still on v2.0.3. The system did update, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wanted to note this though I can't find any thread regarding small details, but I just noticed that the CRT televisions (TV VCR Combo, Retro TV) make that really soft high-pitched sound that actual CRTs make. I thought that was a neat little touch.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm planning on going back after unlocking all the features in HHP and redoing all the villager's vacation homes.


----------



## mollyduck

2.0 update question I’ve been wondering. I’ve unlocked the ability to redecorate villager homes from HHP, and was able to just talk to Isabelle to get Teddy’s actual home (was my starter jock). One thing I noticed was that he still kept a shirt I’d gifted him. Is it still risky to accept gift delivery requests from villagers lest it contain say an instant-muscles suit? I seem to recall people saying that complaining to Isabelle didn’t really keep villagers from wearing unwanted clothing, but maybe 2.0 changed that?


----------



## Silkfawn

Can anyone tell me what this blank achievement is?


----------



## azurill

Silkfawn said:


> View attachment 417206
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this blank achievement is?


It’s called cornering the stalk market. It’s based off of how much profit you make from selling turnips


----------



## cocoacat

Is it just me, or is the HHP Network Showroom region specific? Because I noticed a real lack of foreign names and home descriptions while browsing. If so, that makes me really sad because I enjoy seeing designs from all over, even if I can't understand their name or prompt.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Does anyone know how to showcase properties on the happy home network app?


----------



## Silkfawn

azurill said:


> It’s called cornering the stalk market. It’s based off of how much profit you make from selling turnips


Are you sure?

I'm pretty sure I've already completed that achievement a long time ago?
I've sold so many turnips (long before the 2.0 update) ....like over 30 mil worth of turnips.


----------



## azurill

Silkfawn said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've already completed that achievement a long time ago?
> I've sold so many turnips (long before the 2.0 update) ....like over 30 mil worth of turnips.


I thought that was what was next to the miles for stockholders. Don’t have my switch on me since I just got to work. Will get a screenshot of it later unless someone else can get one sooner.this is what I looked up .


----------



## Silkfawn

azurill said:


> I thought that was what was next to the miles for stockholders. Don’t have my switch on me since I just got to work. Will get a screenshot of it later unless someone else can get one sooner.this is what I looked up .
> View attachment 417272


Wow, that is strange.

I do remember getting achievements for selling turnips a long time ago, I believe to complete the achievement you have to sell 30 mil worth of turnips if I remember correctly. 

I also find it strange that they added a 'new' achievement to something that was already in the game from the get go, which is selling turnips.

All the other new added achievements are regarding new stuff like cooking, visiting the roost, going on Kapp'n rides, doing the stretching exercise etc..


----------



## azurill

Silkfawn said:


> Wow, that is strange.
> 
> I do remember getting achievements for selling turnips a long time ago, I believe to complete the achievement you have to sell 30 mil worth of turnips if I remember correctly.
> 
> I also find it strange that they added a 'new' achievement to something that was already in the game from the get go, which is selling turnips.
> 
> All the other new added achievements are regarding new stuff like cooking, visiting the roost, going on Kapp'n rides, doing the stretching exercise etc..


Yea it seems really weird that you don’t have that achievement. I wonder why since even if you didn’t sell millions of turnips you should at least have the first stamp for that achievement.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> I also find it strange that they added a 'new' achievement to something that was already in the game from the get go, which is selling turnips.


Just to clarify something, the "Cornering the Stalk Market" achievement isn't new, that achievement has been in the game since the very beginning.

Is it possible that you bought turnips but let them spoil, either through TTing or forgetting to sell them? Since the achievement itself is for profitting on the turnips, rather than outright selling them, and the game does keep track of how much you've spent on turnips internally. So if you bought 10k worth of turnips and sold them for exactly 10k, you'd still be at 0 in terms of profit. If you bought 10k worth of turnips but didn't sell them, you'd be at -10k for profit, and so on.


----------



## Silkfawn

~Kilza~ said:


> Just to clarify something, the "Cornering the Stalk Market" achievement isn't new, that achievement has been in the game since the very beginning.
> 
> Is it possible that you bought turnips but let them spoil, either through TTing or forgetting to sell them? Since the achievement itself is for profitting on the turnips, rather than outright selling them, and the game does keep track of how much you've spent on turnips internally. So if you bought 10k worth of turnips and sold them for exactly 10k, you'd still be at 0 in terms of profit. If you bought 10k worth of turnips but didn't sell them, you'd be at -10k for profit, and so on.



I've had turnips spoil a couple of times, but I've also sold non spoiled turnips for millions.
I used to go to people's islands that have high turnip prices, I usually go for 500 and up and done it more times than I can count.

I'm very confused


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> I've had turnips spoil a couple of times, but I've also sold non spoiled turnips for millions.
> I used to go to people's islands that have high turnip prices, I usually go for 500 and up and done it more times than I can count.
> 
> I'm very confused


hmm, not sure what to say, then. I know I've sold most of my turnips on other people's islands within the first 1-2 months of playing the game and I had all tiers for it unlocked after a month of the game's release, and they're still appearing for me. I'm pretty sure they didn't change it at some point so that you needed to sell on your own island. idk how many island reps you have and whether or not that might somehow be affecting things in an unexpected way. I suppose if you can't even unlock (re-unlock?) the first tier at 1,000 then it's likely bugged, which is strange and unfortunate. I also don't think these will turn up, but you could check to see if you do have the titles gotten from unlocking the tiers:


Spoiler



First half (modifier):

 Status-Minded
 Avaricious
 Upstart
 Worldwide
 Shadowy
Second half (noun):

 Speculator
 Moneybags
 Trader
 Bellionaire
 Fixer





I unlocked the final designer title (GOAT Designer) today. Nothing special in terms of rewards, all you get is more Poki and a higher approach rate. Not even more clothing or a party for your efforts, lol. But I do get the satisfaction of knowing I unlocked it in a month (not that I intended to get it this early from the beginning, but, eh). And now the grind towards vacation homes for all villagers begins, lol.

For fun, this is where I was at stats-wise when I hit it:


Spoiler









The 2nd bullet point _does_ include roommates, so it's actually 232, I just had it tracking homes since I wasn't sure whether or not it did include roommates.


----------



## Silkfawn

~Kilza~ said:


> I also don't think these will turn up, but you could check to see if you do have the titles gotten from unlocking the tiers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> First half (modifier):
> 
> Status-Minded
> Avaricious
> Upstart
> Worldwide
> Shadowy
> Second half (noun):
> 
> Speculator
> Moneybags
> Trader
> Bellionaire
> Fixer



How/where do I check the titles?

To make sure, I sold the 30 turnips I got from Joan (who was at the hospital) in my own island and the achievement didn't unlock! I'm really starting to think it's bugged.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> How/where do I check the titles?


Go to the Passport app in your Nook Phone, then edit the title and scroll through the first and second halfs to see if any of those words show up.




Spoiler: HHP



Alright, so DJ K.K. is coming tomorrow, so that would confirm that he just shows up biweekly instead of weekly, which most people had thought.


----------



## Sara?

Is ir possible to change a villager to a new location spot after decorating ? After doing a. Home i realize a different location might be much suitable for his theme than what i initially chose for him, but now i dont know if is possible to change location and how


----------



## ~Kilza~

Sara? said:


> Is ir possible to change a villager to a new location spot after decorating ? After doing a. Home i realize a different location might be much suitable for his theme than what i initially chose for him, but now i dont know if is possible to change location and how


Yes, it is! Once you've finished their home, you just need to visit them, ask how their home is and then ask them to move.


----------



## Silkfawn

~Kilza~ said:


> Go to the Passport app in your Nook Phone, then edit the title and scroll through the first and second halfs to see if any of those words show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HHP
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so DJ K.K. is coming tomorrow, so that would confirm that he just shows up biweekly instead of weekly, which most people had thought.


I just checked and I have all the titles you mentioned
Nintendo is trolling me


----------



## ~Kilza~

Silkfawn said:


> I just checked and I have all the titles you mentioned
> Nintendo is trolling me


Alright, well at least that proves you did actually get all the tiers for that achievement! The game not displaying it for w/e reason is weird, hopefully it's something that can be patched.


----------



## Silkfawn

Just thought I'd share a very insignificant detail about HHP.
When a client on the beach creepily follows you instead of staying put, and you accept their request, you earn an extra 2K poki.


----------



## th8827

You can clap along with the music when KK sings by pressing A. The other Villagers who are listening with you also join in. It is very cute.


----------



## HappyTails

The cliff-side ladder really comes in handy for small spaces or cliffs that really don't need a large incline.

I'm making a small clifftop river and pond behind my Nook Shop so I can catch the fish that are exclusive to those areas. It wouldn't have looked right with bulky inclines. Then I remembered: Cliffside perma ladders.

Underrated feature, I believe.


----------



## ~Kilza~

So I've grinded away towards getting all 407 villagers (413 total - 6 Sanrio characters) a vacation home. I'm now sitting at 403/407, with just 4 to go. Though the last few days have been somewhat unexpected. By the end of Tuesday, the queue was drying up (only 17 villagers not on my island remained), so when I was done for the day I had nobody on the front beach. By the end of Wednesday, I was only able to do 12 of the remaining 17 non-island villagers, with nobody left on the front beach and the cafe/restaurant villagers with requests replaced by villagers who already had vacation homes. On Thursday I was only able to do one villager, and I completed my remaining island villager requests. Now today's Friday, as I said I still have 4 to go, but...there's literally nobody with a request. My front beach, restaurant and cafe are all filled with villagers who've already gotten vacation homes. What bizarre behaviour, lmao. Hopefully the game's just really spacing out the final 4 requests and it isn't bugged.


----------



## th8827

It is Snow People season now. Are there any new DIYs or Recipes from them?


----------



## mayor_christin

th8827 said:


> It is Snow People season now. Are there any new DIYs or Recipes from them?


I don’t think so. The frozen fence DIY is from a balloon during snowflake season.

Edit: sorry I was wrong. There is one new DIY, the frozen mini snowperson DIY that you get from making a perfect snowperson.


----------



## ~Kilza~

th8827 said:


> It is Snow People season now. Are there any new DIYs or Recipes from them?


Yes, they have one new DIY available, the frozen mini snowperson.


----------



## QueenOpossum

I'm having trouble finding the answer. I know to "finish" HHP 



Spoiler: HHP spoilers



you do 30 houses and it unlocks the apparel shop and DJ KK concert


...but I remember seeing other things, but I don't see articles mentioning them. I know doing 



Spoiler: more HHP spoilers, maybe



3 sets of roommates unlocks...something. And donating to the hospital...


what else unlocks more things?


----------



## ~Kilza~

QueenOpossum said:


> I'm having trouble finding the answer. I know to "finish" HHP
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HHP spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> you do 30 houses and it unlocks the apparel shop and DJ KK concert
> 
> 
> ...but I remember seeing other things, but I don't see articles mentioning them. I know doing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more HHP spoilers, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sets of roommates unlocks...something. And donating to the hospital...
> 
> 
> what else unlocks more things?


The two main things that unlock other features in HHP are houses and time. Extra room for facilities are unlocked in other ways, like roommates, donations and your title. Just covering this in slightly more detail in the spoiler below:


Spoiler



For houses, the last time the # of houses you've made unlocks something is at 33. You'll unlock the final set of soundscapes from Wardell at this point. Obviously you'll have unlocked a whole bunch of things before this (DJ KK, the facilities) as well.

For time, once you've played HHP for 12+ days and have unlocked all the soundscapes, you'll get the Room Sketch app, which is the final time-locked feature available. Things like receiving pillars/counters, variations of pillars/counters, flowers and bugs end up being time-locked as well.

For rooms, you'll be able to unlock an extra room in 3 different facilities. As you noted, you unlock the hospital expansion (patient ward iirc) by donating. You unlock the restaurant expansion (private dining room) by having 3 roommate pairs. And you unlock the cafe expansion (art gallery) by having the "Superstar Designer" title.


----------



## QueenOpossum

~Kilza~ said:


> The two main things that unlock other features in HHP are houses and time. Extra room for facilities are unlocked in other ways, like roommates, donations and your title. Just covering this in slightly more detail in the spoiler below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For houses, the last time the # of houses you've made unlocks something is at 33. You'll unlock the final set of soundscapes from Wardell at this point. Obviously you'll have unlocked a whole bunch of things before this (DJ KK, the facilities) as well.
> 
> For time, once you've played HHP for 12+ days and have unlocked all the soundscapes, you'll get the Room Sketch app, which is the final time-locked feature available. Things like receiving pillars/counters, variations of pillars/counters, flowers and bugs end up being time-locked as well.
> 
> For rooms, you'll be able to unlock an extra room in 3 different facilities. As you noted, you unlock the hospital expansion (patient ward iirc) by donating. You unlock the restaurant expansion (private dining room) by having 3 roommate pairs. And you unlock the cafe expansion (art gallery) by having the "Superstar Designer" title.


Thank you for the super detailed reply!!! Really helpful, I dont know why the articles dont have this info, it seems important.


----------



## Airysuit

So i have a question about the 'finish' of hhp



Spoiler: Hhp spoiler



Will kk now forever be on the beach???
Don't get me wrong I kinda like the dance, but it is TOTALLY not my vibe nor my favourite way of spending holidays or work for that matter... So I kinda hope he only will be there on specific times or something and not creating to much ugly decorations and noise all the time.


----------



## n3o

Help!I try to add K.K. song into house on hhp but when i select on music tool give me only a selection of track of k.k. and not all track that i'have unlock into the game.There is some task to do to use all k.k song into your house and facilities?


----------



## IndiaHawker

RoxasFan20 said:


> Then I guess that means that the DLC is completed once you have gotten every single villager at the Resort. I haven't seen anyone done it, but it will interesting to see what happens.


Stupid question but I’m still pretty early on in HHP! But surely not every villager can have a home as you run out of space unless there’s something I’m missing?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Airysuit said:


> So i have a question about the 'finish' of hhp
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hhp spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Will kk now forever be on the beach???
> Don't get me wrong I kinda like the dance, but it is TOTALLY not my vibe nor my favourite way of spending holidays or work for that matter... So I kinda hope he only will be there on specific times or something and not creating to much ugly decorations and noise all the time.





Spoiler



No. DJ KK will only appear biweekly (once every 2 weeks). He goes for 30 hours once he starts, beginning on Sunday at 6 PM and finishes at Tuesday at 12 AM. He'll disappear the next day after the ending, with his next appearance being 2 weeks after you first unlocked the ending.





n3o said:


> Help!I try to add K.K. song into house on hhp but when i select on music tool give me only a selection of track of k.k. and not all track that i'have unlock into the game.There is some task to do to use all k.k song into your house and facilities?


Not all songs are unlocked for use in HHP at the start. As you keep doing vacation homes for your villagers, you'll unlock more and more KK songs to use for their homes and any facilities.



IndiaHawker said:


> Stupid question but I’m still pretty early on in HHP! But surely not every villager can have a home as you run out of space unless there’s something I’m missing?


No, you have an infinite amount of space so it is perfectly doable. I've more or less done it, with 403/407 attainable villagers w/o amiibos gotten. I think it's bugged out on the final 4 for me, though.


----------



## Silkfawn

Do custom designs overlap in HHP like they do on your island?

what I mean is, if I used the glow in the dark sticker on a client's home (as windows), and then I saved a different custom design in its spot later after I'm finished w/ the house, will the design change in the house as well?


----------



## ~Kilza~

New update (v2.0.4) has been released. It took a few minutes to download for me, which was unexpected. Curious to see the release notes for this one now.

Edit: Release notes:


> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> Fixed an issue where the ”ladder set-up kit” could disappear when the game was saved with the “ladder set-up kit” placed on the diagonal cliff on the third tier of a cliff formation.
> Fixed an issue where under ”Seasonal Recipes” for DIY recipes, the ”maple-leaf rug” and “frozen floor tiles” were not being displayed under the appropriate seasons.
> Other fixes have also been made for more enjoyable gameplay.
> *Fixed Issues related to DLC*
> 
> The following issues related to the paid DLC Animal Crossing: New Horizons – Happy Home Paradise have been fixed.
> 
> Fixed an issue where facility members wearing clothing that uses Custom Designs appear to not be wearing any clothing.
> Fixed an issue in ”Showroom”, where uploading player’s facilities after visiting another player’s facilities resulted in members of player’s facilities appearing as island residents that visited the facilities.
> Other fixes have also been made for more enjoyable gameplay.



Big fan of those _~mystery fixes~_.


----------



## Insulaire

After this update patch, Gyroid fragments can now wash up on the beach


----------



## McRibbie

It's been 4 months since 2.0 came out, and I haven't written up my thoughts on it since then. What's been happening? (I've been busy, it's a long thread to do)

Once again, I'm just going to reiterate my "GOD, THIS WAS TOO SOON" position on it being the last update, especially given it's got a lot of good stuff in it, but I'm still wanting more from NH, both in terms of features and furniture... but on the other hand, I can't especially think of any more features that _belong_ in NH, aside from "add more dialogue", “add more furniture” and “add more villager requests”
There’s also the horrible feeling I’m getting that they’re packing it in this early because of all the “this is terrible, worst AC game ever” feedback (and getting to work on another AC game instead of continuing to develop something people have nothing but ire for) To be fair, this game’s been in development for just under 5 years as of it ending… but there’s still ultimately lots they could do. It feels like a bit of a cop out, if that’s what they’re doing. Admittedly, they’ve got a good base for doing so: there’s a load of pre-existing HD assets now, so there’s going to be a stronger base game… but I think it’ll still use the update system because HD game development takes much longer than SD game development, (and Nintendo’s been using it to avoid the drought of games that plagued the Wii U, for better or for worse… and for sports games for no reason I can think of) but probably not to the extent that NH does.
They did the Isabelle announcement thing. Expected, but still disappointed. At least you can sometimes still hear the original announcements on Sunday afternoon?
The Roost! Initially disappointed that the coffee serving minigame's gone, but like April Fool's, it's hardly a minigame, more "you can basically always win this if you look the answers up", so I'm not completely unhappy about it. What I AM happy about is that the best part of the minigame (the prizes) are now items you get from befriending Brewster, which fits this version of The Roost (a place to get to know people) VERY well imo. Also a big fan of the water in Roost-themed glasses you get if you don't have enough money, which is _hilarious_
As I hoped was going to happen, EVERYONE (who's got an amiibo card) IS HERE! In The Roost, not on your island. Which is understandable, they would have gone "hey, look at all the new visitors on your island!" if they were properly coming back… but it’s also a bummer that they’ve not found functionality for even some of them (aside from the stuff I’ll talk about later) Escorting Katie to the airport, dancing with Dr. Shrunk in the music festival at HHP, cooking for Wendell… all these feel like missed opportunities, imo.
One last thing about the Roost, as a segue into talking about Kapp’n: a very big fan of how Brewster's unlocked… although it looks like the NL town’s a ghost town now everybody’s on the island? Also love that you get his picture as a way of going “hey, all NPCs have pics now!” and identifying him, the way it also serves as an introduction to gyroids, and his gyroid polo shirt (yet another really nice item of clothing we can’t wear ourselves, tho)
Kapp'n's songs are good, but there's not enough of them in rotation considering it's something you do every day. That's two Animal Crossing games in a row where you're going to hear something about cucumbers annoyingly regularly, dammit!
As for the islands themselves, I like them! However, I’ve got one contradictory complaint: on one hand, they’re now essentially time travelling without time travelling, taking away any point of waiting until the next time the season rolls around to get any of the new seasonal DIYs added. On the other… there’s no September island, so I can’t salmon fish year-round and get the salmon recipes.
One last separate gripe: The tropical vine island also looks like summer, but its creature spawns seem to be the same as whatever time of year your island is instead of being summer?
Harv's Island. Hmmm. On the one hand, I'm glad to see that the NPCs aren't completely bound to it, and will still take the time to visit your island. On the other hand, that's somehow worse than them permanently moving there because it's a bad compromise. I don't feel as if they're travelling around the various islands peddling their wares anymore, now they're just entirely within your island's orbit; and there's no real benefit to having them on there in terms of convenience because their stock doesn't change daily, which begs the question: why are they there exactly?
On the plus side of things regarding Harv's co-op, I'm a really big fan of Katrina's cleansing items (dharmas are back, and they're not weirdly pink anymore!), Redd's raffle (I've got a couple of gripes with it, like "why aren't the food items from the fireworks raffle in there?" and "we've got new soda cans, but why aren't the ones villagers drink there?" but otherwise, NH is still the one to beat for handheld items), and the fact that Kicks and Saharah have new stock added as well (there are handheld bags now too, although again, there’s still stuff villagers hold that we can’t)
As I’ve also said elsewhere, yup, Harriet also becomes redundant after you unlock all her hairstyles… AND Reece is basically just there to go “isn’t Cyrus’s customisation amazing?” every time you do anything with him. Couldn’t she have done selling online or something?
Group stretching is quite fun, and it’s got multiple rewards this time as opposed to the aerobics radio in GC, even if it did take me until this month to get them. But, at the same time, I find it kind of weird how it works… it just feels like when you go to do it, you’re forcibly dragging half the populace of your island to do it by having it available to do all the time, rather than it happening organically in the GC game. It’s nice it’s finally back (especially as NL had the opportunity to but didn’t) but at the same time, it’s hampered by the same kind of overconvenience that NH is dragged down by.
Ordinances: generally indifferent to the fact they’re only about an hour longer each way because opening at 7am’s still good for me, really annoyed that it’s not started killing off my flowers.
Cooking has become my go-to activity when I need some energy, because I can pretend I’m having a meal in game. Whipping up some bread gratin and cookies, or pizza margarita and cherry tart, helps me out immensely.
Kinda see the appeal of the white picket fence now? The green one’s also pretty nice, too.
Overall, I’m pretty pleased with the new Nook Miles items, especially the windpump style windmill, the two gazebos, the round streetlight and the pergola… but there’s still a few PWPs I’m missing, like the tower (missed opportunity to give it to Gulliver!), the zen bell, the streetlight that’s just a lamp mounted on a pole, the modern clock and the statue fountain.
K.K. Robot Synth is one of the worst names they’ve given a K.K. song, and I find it weird that K.K.‘s singing in it because it just sounds like normal K.K. singing rather than a robot. Also not a huge fan of K.K. Hop being called that instead of K.K. Hip Hop, because calling it K.K. Hop just makes me think of a 1950s dance (but I like THAT song). In general, my favourite K.K. songs from 2.0 are that, K.K. Break, K.K. Polka, K.K. Bashment (the eShop song that never was), and Chillwave. The others I could take or leave, really. The lack of the hazure song airchecks is a bit of a bummer, but I can wait another few years?
On a related note, still looking for that damn music box DIY.
I think one of the main things I’ve enjoyed with 2.0 is gyroid collecting (although some proved more elusive than others… looking at you, squeakoid). Putting them on my basement wall has really livened the place up. I do think that giving them all the same size makes a lot of them look similar facially, and I miss a couple of the older ones like the dekkoid and the dingloid, but I’m glad to see a couple of them are actually kinda creepy… because they’re ultimately sentient clay funeral statues, if they were entirely cute it’d take the edge off of them.
In terms of new furniture: there’s some new stuff, some of which I don’t know how I’ve lived without! There’s some old stuff, some of which I’ve really missed! It inevitably looks gorgeous (for the most part, anyway)! It’s somehow the most furniture we’ve had in a mainline AC game according to Nookipedia… and yet I can name at least 100 things I’m personally missing from older games (not just in the generic “I very clearly just mean New Leaf” way, stuff from the original and the Japanese versions of the original too, although a couple of things from DnM+ are now in the Nook Shopping seasonal category, like the osechi, which I like a lot).
I’m also a bit disappointed in the fact that while there’s new clothing, wallpaper and flooring, there isn’t as much of those as there is furniture. There’s a higher hit rate of things I like there as a result, but dammit, I’d like some more of those too! I don’t like a lot of what Pocket Camp offers in terms of items, but it’s got lots of nice wallpapers and I’d love to see them in an actual AC game.
OK, whoever decided villagers should now play High Card, Low Card with you when they pop over… I bloody love you! The forsythia was an omen, because now all villagers get their Bruce Forsyth on whenever they visit you. There’s also some really nice dialogue there (I especially love lazy villagers talking about the designer who does toy furniture, Sandra Klaez, because it made me look up her name to see if she was real), and I’m also a big fan of villagers giving you their favourite K.K. song when you visit them for the first time.
However, I’ve got two complaints: a) when they randomly visit you they only ever seem to give me my island’s sister fruit, and b) there’s no “hey, you wanna come around at X time”, just instantly teleporting to their home.
Finally, BLACK FRIDAY IS BACK BABEY 
OK, that’s 2.0 itself done, now onto HHP:

I think I had a period of playing HHP over NH itself, but I’ve since switched back… but I think that was the case with the original HHD, too?
I do think incorporating it into the main game itself was a good idea, especially as NH is so design-heavy (although I think it rubbishes the idea that NH is “basically HHD”), but there’s enough differences to the original that I can’t quite decide which one of them’s the better “design houses for villagers” game.
I DO think that while there’s less facilities overall compared to the original (less fake shops, and no office and hotel), they’ve actually got a purpose this time around on account of HHP being linked to the main game and being able to actually buy stuff, and don’t just feel like houses decked out to feel like facilities… but they kinda do, sometimes? Think it could have also have done with a department store, but at the same time, it’d make Wardell’s store kind of redundant so I’m OK with it not being there.
Talking of Wardell’s store, god, that’s more overpowered than I thought it would be, but I love it. The ability to unlock a catalogue of stuff that you’ve unlocked is a very easy way of getting new furniture… but not rugs for some reason? Probably why I spent a lot of time with HHP after its launch, just going “I need this for my house, who’s got this?” The fact that you can actually use the stuff designed for outdoor stuff outdoors now, as well as new furniture not being locked behind amiibo this time, is a big plus.
There’s also a Poki exchange thing, which fluctuates… which is the right level of annoying for AC, imo.
Once again tho, I feel NH being the first proper HD game in the series and not having a considerable backlog of furniture to do it like the original HHD makes HHP suffer as much as main NH does… in particular it means that some of the requests are a bit samey sometimes.
I’m also disappointed in the lack of new curtain options or being able to change window styles, interior doors
Love the fact that Joan and Nat have little cameos doing things in HHP! Joan, pls keep healthy tho, I wanna see you in the next AC game… but thanks for the turnips!
Talking of cameos, DJ KK is back! Not entirely sure how often he comes, but liking that he now feels like an event (and more specifically, like how he’s treated similarly to the main game’s climactic K.K. concert) rather than just being K.K.’s other evening gig (but I wonder what he’s doing on the other days?), and liking that he’s got merch. My one criticism is dude, you’re only playing house now… where’s your NES remixes?
I’m also a very big fan of the fact that you can get NPC pics from them for doing their HHP houses! It’s better than just getting them for having their amiibo (this is a very good thing about the posters), but not as good as the red turnip trade imo.
However, by the looks of things, there’s less lore stuff from the NPCs than there was in HHD, which sucks. Worldbuild for me, dammit!
As for the stuff that carries over into the main game… like the pillars, counters and partition walls (especially because they make the awkward 6x10 rooms in your house much better now), especially love the lighting even if it is a bit fiddly to get right because of the reflections… but not being able to order Nook to change the size of your rooms sucks a little, because I could fit so much more furniture into the damn things if they were bigger. On the other hand, the 8x8 rooms are a little bit awkward to style on Harv’s island, so in some ways it’s a relief that we can’t go up to 10x10 in our own houses.
I’ve said my piece on how I’m feeling mixed feelings about being able to redo villager houses, but one additional grumble I have with it is that they’ll use the bottom right-hand corner for crafting and cooking… regardless of if there’s already something there.
However, as people have mentioned, the fact that your islanders seem to be cloned on HHP island is weird, and ruins the immersion the same way moving them back in via amiibo does.
Overall, I’m pretty happy with HHP… but I come and go from it, because designing houses for villagers ultimately isn’t as fun as mainline AC.
So there’s my thoughts on the 2.0 update. Since this is the last update unless some miracle occurs, I’m gonna give my final thoughts on NH as a game:

Overall, I’m feeling mixed on NH, as I feel in many ways it’s the culmination of a lot of issues that’ve affected the series of a while now, whilst also being a genuinely beautiful game that also gets a lot of what appeals to me about AC right. I can’t hate it, and I feel it gets a bashing for even the most minor things, so I’m determined to find something in there to go “hey, this is good”. But I can’t love it either, can’t hold it up as the most perfect game in the series, because in my eyes they haven’t made it yet.
So what do I love about the game? I love the visuals of the surroundings. I love the idea of Animal Crosssing once again being in an isolated community in the middle of nowhere, that people visit instead of setting up permanent shop. I love Redd selling balloons, pinwheels and fans during the fireworks shows again. I love the fact that the dialogue can get darkly comedic at times. I love the idea that villagers don’t just wander around, they do things and actually LIVE. I love the subtle worldbuilding on some of the items to suggest a wider world we never see. I love that they brought back villagers visibly celebrating Turkey Day, and I love how each major festival gets actual decorations and how the items given for it aren’t just “festival themed generic furniture set” anymore. I love the sheer variety of event items from around the world, including ones from my own country and ones that haven’t been celebrated in AC for years. I love the fact that villagers won’t permanently change into pattern outfits, and now wear a wide variety of clothes. I love that there’s also backstory-related reasons for people setting up shop on your island rather than just “hey, you spent X money or did this X times, now they’re here”, I love the fact that there’s now more types of accessories and cuts of clothing, and I love the fact that when done right, you can enhance the world of Animal Crossing with the decorations.
At the same time, I hate that the game is further bending backwards to let you avoid the game for months on end, getting rid of any punishment for doing so, and awards me so much control over the villagers that it’s slightly unnerving how eager they are to submit to my every whim, even as someone who’s hacked and endlessly reset older games to do these things. I hate the fact I can barely do tasks for villagers anymore, instead leaving them gifts like some kind of sacrifice in the hope they’ll give me a picture. I hate the fact that we’ve gone from “shops sell too little quantities of things” to “shops sell infinite quantities of things, meaning they too are easy to avoid” I hate the fact that whenever I go into a random dream to get some inspiration, I’m always going to get an over elaborate mess that substitutes its own world for the world of Animal Crossing, instead of enhancing the world it’s already set in, and I now hate it even more than I did during the NL era. I hate the fact that none of these things feel tangible and like actual things instead of things plonked down to imply a world. I hate how there’s barely anything to do on the actual day of a festival now, even compared to NL (where the Harvest Festival and Toy Day ones have no repeat value whatsoever). I hate how people have gotten so mad at this game they seemed to be camping out on the official social media pages for Animal Crossing, ready to once again go “dead game + ratio” or “NH BAD!!!!”, and drove the director off of Twitter, that they’ll make petty digs at it in reviews of other AC games. I hate the fact it’s made me get really mad about excessive criticism of the thing (seriously, it’s made me into a right jerk sometimes, I do apologise. I got banned from here for 2 days at the worst of it, for crying out loud) because people are getting THAT mad about it, to the point of erasing anything good about it, and once again, I hate the fact that one of the defining pieces of media of the COVID-19 pandemic, and the second-best selling title of the Switch, is over this early. 
(Still, better that than “we’re charging half the price of the game to add double the amount of content to it, so it’s gonna end up looking cheap in an inconsistent way, yet we’ve remade the music to the same standard as the base game” that Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is doing)
It’s also making enjoying NL much more difficult for me, as people seem to memory hole lots of its flaws or contemporary criticisms (lots of which, for better or for worse, have been addressed in NH, to the point where I can blame some of the things I hate about it on these criticisms), or making out that NH does it worse always (even if it’s subjectively or objectively better) to make it out as the perfect AC experience (rather than a very good game, but.), to the point where I seem to be finding new things to nitpick at it for whenever I play the damn thing.
Coming back to something I said at the start, the gap between NH and the next game is not going to be as long as the gap between base NL and NH. There’s unlikely to be another spinoff considering how badly the other, non HHD one did, (and Animal Crossing amiibo already exist so there’s no reason to try it again either), and the Switch isn’t bombing like the Wii U, which means it’s likely that they’ve already started something to do with it. 
For all our sakes, I hope that one’s better received and they’ve learnt the right lessons from NH, because if they don’t, there’s going to be a ton of angry people going “AAAA” again… but I feel as if somebody’s going to get angry about the next game irregardless, whatever they do.
In conclusion, NH not good or bad. NH very enjoyable but also very frustrating and a wall as far as certain parts of AC go and the cause of me writing a lot of rambling bullet points


----------

